# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Marzo 2012 (y2) +



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Ea, ya está. No quise hacerlo en mitad de la jornada, porque estaba el día interesante.



Edito: este hilo es la segunda parte de  éste otro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

Pues hale, 5 estrellas, suscrito, y a la cama.

Uy, y en primera posición para el hilo del guano. Decía FranR que el IBEX cierra en 7800 este trimestre, ¿no? :cook:


----------



## faraico (23 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches.

A ver si llega el guano de una santa vez


----------



## Caronte el barquero (23 Mar 2012)

Buenas madrugadas, leyendoos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Sr. Atman, para mi usted es un ilustre ya que lleva aqui desde que yo llegué!
Por lo demás gu-gu-a-a-no-no 

Las nuevas janusianas que me las apunto aqui para recordarlas.


Cal Maine
Meritor
Netflix
RBS
LLoyds
Compass
Alcatel


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Mar 2012)

Esta vez si que estoy en primera página.
ghkghk, queremos de saber. ¿Ha dicho que sí? ¿ha dicho que sí?

Que malos sois con las todoboderas. No hay que sacar las cosas de contexto, es un día importante en el que quieres que todo esté perfecto y punto, y al final te preocupas de tonterías. Pero no hay que pensar que para esas chicas no hay nada más en la vida, algunas pueden hasta pertenecer a este foro y preocuparse por la economía y la realidad :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

SP500:







Situo en el gráfico algunos de los niveles que han sonado en el hilo últimamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

[CaL Maine Foods]






2º impulso alcista activado que lo llevaría a la parte alta del canal alcista justo donde tiene una resistencia gordota. En el medio está dentro de un canalillo alcista. Si corrijiese ahora hasta el 50% fibo (en una zona que antes eran resistencias y ahora serían soportes, creo que podría ser un buen punto de entrada. Ahoro lo veo riesgoso. 

Suerte y buenos días!


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [CaL Maine Foods]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte. Sólo una cosa, el segundo, a mi entender, se inicia más arriba, antes sólo hay tímidos avances dentro de un lateral. Normalmente va bien ver si durante el supuesto arranque el precio corrige por debajo del 61% fibo de lo recorrido en algún momento. Por supuesto se puede ser un pelín flexible, que pocas cosas son perfectas (el gráfico del BBVA que he colgado presenta una estructura que siendo estrictos de manual sería incorrecta), pero en este gráfico en concreto lo vería demasiado forzado.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días!!
Que los mercados nos traigan grandes plusvis y que Pandoro tenga un día de descanso(ayer intimé con él.)

Mis niveles para hoy.
Por arriba 8440-8505.
Por abajo 8289-8201.
Parece que hoy abrimos en verde.(parece una subida fake).


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Buenos días!!
> Que los mercados nos traigan grandes plusvis y que Pandoro tenga un día de descanso(ayer intimé con él.)
> 
> Mis niveles para hoy.
> ...



A ver si se pasa FranR con sus cifras y nos da una alegría así...

De momento me ponen contra las cuerdas con la apertura en verde (bueno, después de las plusvis de ayer tengo margen :baba


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

Canal principal 8382-8312

Preguano 8288

8028 empieza a destellearrrrr (de momento probabilidad baja)


----------



## ASAKOPACO (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si se pasa FranR con sus cifras y nos da una alegría así...
> 
> De momento me ponen contra las cuerdas con la apertura en verde (bueno, después de las plusvis de ayer tengo margen :baba



Enhorabuena por la operación de 300 puntos que lleva.
No sé que dirán los expertos,pero me parece que tendremos una subida inicial para luego caer.ienso:


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Últimamente las noches de este hilo se hacen eternas por la mañana, supongo que ya me entienden 

Hoy no doy datos de mi maquinita porque le estoy revisando los bajos, que hay que limpiarle la grasa reseca a los tornillos alguna vez, cuando termine la dejaré como el coche cromado ese del bailecito de Grease


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)




----------



## ASAKOPACO (23 Mar 2012)

Ojo que empezamos con los rumores.Recorte del requerimiento de las reservas bancarias en China.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## vyk (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días. Largo en Santander a 6,105. 8000 accioncillas.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Oh wait... mierda, son Uds. demasiado rápidos, y demasiado frikis incluso para mí. 

Otra pole a tomar por culo ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:18 ----------

Ok, traslado este mensaje del hilo antiguo al nuevo entonces....

--------------------------------------------------------------



Adriangtir dijo:


> El señor pollastre no pasa ni a saludar, o se ha hecho de oro y pasa de dar envidia o esta celoso por el tema de pecata...




Ainnssssss le presento mis excusas... ya sabe que esta semana he estado "Desaparecido en Combate 2" (clara rival de "American Ninja", ya que estamos).

Ayer pasé el puto Palantir a producción, y hoy estoy aquí "extasiao" simplemente contemplándolo. Mia qué bonico es, cuántos colorines pone en la pantalla.

Además, he tenido un momento complicado intentando ponerme al día con las 40 páginas de posts que han escrito Uds. Al final no lo he conseguido del todo, ya que me he parado con más detenimiento en las páginas de edad, a ver si algún forero coincidía con mi número de primaveras....


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días y mejores plusvalías


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal principal 8382-8312
> 
> Preguano 8288
> 
> *8028 empieza a destellearrrrr (de momento probabilidad baja)*



Fapfapfapfap


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2012)

A las buenas.

Técnicas me vuelve a responder. Veamos hasta donde me llega.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Fapfapfapfap


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

el sp500 tiene alta probabilidad de estar haciendo un H-C-H con la clavicular pasando por 1340


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

No hace falta ser tan grosero sr. Pollastre....


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

Ya estoy en verde otra vez en el Ibex !!

Si hubiesen sido todos los días desde que comencé así, ahora estaría retirado "Pollastre style" mirando los colorcitos de los cachivaches XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

no falla, post P.G: +25 puntos parriba :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras.

Voy a ir buscando algun corto en las rebajas del dax. Como era aquello de las caidas no van a palal.


----------



## Abner (23 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Esta vez si que estoy en primera página.
> ghkghk, queremos de saber. ¿Ha dicho que sí? ¿ha dicho que sí?
> 
> Que malos sois con las todoboderas. No hay que sacar las cosas de contexto, es un día importante en el que quieres que todo esté perfecto y punto, y al final te preocupas de tonterías. Pero no hay que pensar que para esas chicas no hay nada más en la vida, algunas pueden hasta pertenecer a este foro y preocuparse por la economía y la realidad :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



Excusatio non petita pecatita ....

Visillera!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No hace falta ser tan grosero sr. Pollastre....



Uyyyyy hoy le veo un poco sensible :cook: 

Bueno, tenga en cuenta que mucha gente en el hilo no sabe de dónde viene ni qué es el fapeo.... sólo hacía un poco de labor pedagógica :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *Uyyyyy hoy le veo un poco sensible *:cook:
> 
> Bueno, tenga en cuenta que mucha gente en el hilo no sabe de dónde viene ni qué es el fapeo.... sólo hacía un poco de labor pedagógica :fiufiu:



Ayer una chica le dijo que soñó con él y claro... ahora no puede comportarse como un pirata, si no como un caballero...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Esos niveles de guano son para hoy en el ibex sr.FranR?


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ayer una chica le dijo que soñó con él y claro... ahora no puede comportarse como un pirata, si no como un caballero...




Corríjame si me equivoco, ya que he leído las páginas anteriores deprisa y corriendo... pero ¿no fue GhkGhk por ventura, caballero del nick impronunciable, el _target _de los sueños libidinosos de pecatísima ?

O eso, o yo leí mal....

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:43 ----------

Por cierto, procuren no ponerse a puerta gayola en frente de esta subida, incluso aunque se sientan eufóricos... van ligeramente lanzados, con solvencia y con volumen. 

Yo no pensaría en probar un corto hasta el 65 o el 92. Y eso con las debidas precauciones...


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

ASAKOPACO dijo:


> Ojo que empezamos con los rumores.Recorte del requerimiento de las reservas bancarias en China.
> 
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -



Nueva excusa para pegar un pelotazo bueno hoy. Ademas viernes, de cara a la galeria para el fin de semana.

Los chinos van a acabar pegando una hostia que no va a quedar ni dios.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

a la rica plusvi :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Corríjame si me equivoco, ya que he leído las páginas anteriores deprisa y corriendo... pero ¿no fue GhkGhk por ventura, caballero del nick impronunciable, el _target _de los sueños libidinosos de pecatísima ?
> 
> O eso, o yo leí mal....
> 
> ...



Torero valiente lleva 10 pipos a corto, con morlacos de mas de 1000 daxies en contra. Yo hubiera cortado orejas en la maestranza, que se lo digo yo. Siempre falle con la espada


----------



## The Hellion (23 Mar 2012)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *Canal principal 8382-8312*
> 
> Preguano 8288
> 
> 8028 empieza a destellearrrrr (de momento probabilidad baja)



:Aplauso:

Cada día me sorprendo menos, o más, o yo que sé. )


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, procuren no ponerse a puerta gayola en frente de esta subida, incluso aunque se sientan eufóricos... van ligeramente lanzados, con solvencia y con volumen.
> 
> Yo no pensaría en probar un corto hasta el 65 o el 92. Y eso con las debidas precauciones...



.
YA sabe que no leo el hilo hasta que no planteo mi operativa, por razones obvias, pero si algo me preocupa es estar abierto y leer un comentario suyo o de Mulder que vaya en dirección contraria. Ya me veo los :::::: volando hacia mi cuenta.




Enhorabuena a Janus por el curro y ¿se sabe algo de ghkghk?


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días.

No entiendo nada.

Sale esta noticia, y se hunde el valor de banca cívica.

CaixaBank presentar el lunes su oferta por Banca Cvica,Banca. Expansin.com

Rediossss que coñazo este mercado¡


----------



## vyk (23 Mar 2012)

Grrr...me ha saltado el stop del SAN :´( ::. ¡Como pille al Botín...!


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

A su favor, que por arriba hay un erial de algo más de 30 puntos sin nada que nos haga frenar hasta el próximo relevante. Una subida tan pronunciada da respeto al personal, y tienen que verse las cosas muy claritas para arriesgar a esa dirección.





Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA sabe que no leo el hilo hasta que no planteo mi operativa, por razones obvias, pero si algo me preocupa es estar abierto y leer un comentario suyo o de Mulder que vaya en dirección contraria. Ya me veo los :::::: volando hacia mi cuenta.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ASAKOPACO (23 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> YA sabe que no leo el hilo hasta que no planteo mi operativa, por razones obvias, pero si algo me preocupa es estar abierto y leer un comentario suyo o de Mulder que vaya en dirección contraria. Ya me veo los :::::: volando hacia mi cuenta.
> 
> 
> ...



Un comentario de estos señores acojona a medio foro.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

A ver si este tirón rompe el "soportillo" y nos da otros 20 pipos más...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

yo en el rebotito aproveche para apalancar un poco mas :baba:


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No entiendo nada.
> 
> ...



Es lo que suele pasar en mercados ilíquidos actuando por fundamentales


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Es lo que suele pasar en mercados ilíquidos actuando por fundamentales



Caixabank va a ofrecer 2 euros por acción.

Mare que despeñe me he pegado¡


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

vamos putita pagame un caballito para pasear por mi pueblo :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> A su favor, que por arriba hay un erial de algo más de 30 puntos sin nada que nos haga frenar hasta el próximo relevante. Una subida tan pronunciada da respeto al personal, y tienen que verse las cosas muy claritas para arriesgar a esa dirección.



.
YA tengo la posi protegida para cubrir comisiones y 6 litros de leche.

Ahora a ver si se va para abajo de verdad. Si salta el profit la noticia buena es que ya empieza el fin de semana.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Caixabank va a ofrecer 2 euros por acción.
> 
> Mare que despeñe me he pegado¡




Cuidado, que el volantazo de volumen negativo ha sido muy alto. Demasiado para operativa "normal".

El 7K ha encajado -600 netos "de momento". Otra andanada como esta, y no sé si los aguanta.

Es curiosa esta caída. Demasiado repentina...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, que el volantazo de volumen negativo ha sido muy alto. Demasiado para operativa "normal".
> 
> El 7K ha encajado -600 netos "de momento". Otra andanada como esta, y no sé si los aguanta.
> 
> Es curiosa esta caída. Demasiado repentina...



repentina dice :XX:


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

/ignore muertoviviente


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> /ignore muertoviviente



:XX: lo siento por ustec , ahora no tendra acceso a la sabiduria y humildad de MV 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:33 ----------

Vamos putita rompe los 8300 :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Señor P vigila la niña que no va bien, jejeje. 60 pipos y aun hay mas, pero mejor ato las plusvis que este finde hay mucho vicio.


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Comentaré lo que pienso sobre una posible operación swing para el resto del día, a riesgo de meter la pata porque ya saben que éste no es el campo en el que yo me muevo (operaciones de varias horas de duración).

Yo pienso que esto es una distribución con ofuscación de paquetes, en el entorno del 7K. Impresiona ver cómo el precio baja por debajo de 6990, sí, pero en todo momento los paquetes de volumen están absolutamente controlados.

Con las tonterías, han colocado -700 netos en el entorno de los 7000, y subiendo.

Un largo "a morir" en 6990, SL 6960, sería el swing que recomendaría a quien quiera arriesgar 30 puntos de pérdida potencial.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, que el volantazo de volumen negativo ha sido muy alto. Demasiado para operativa "normal".
> 
> El 7K ha encajado -600 netos "de momento". Otra andanada como esta, y no sé si los aguanta.
> 
> Es curiosa esta caída. Demasiado repentina...



.
PENSÉ que el adjetivo "normal" no se aplicaba en los últimos tiempos.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuidado, que el volantazo de volumen negativo ha sido muy alto. Demasiado para operativa "normal".
> 
> El 7K ha encajado -600 netos "de momento". Otra andanada como esta, y no sé si los aguanta.
> 
> Es curiosa esta caída. Demasiado repentina...



Pues yo me la esperaba, he visto como iban vendiendo los leoncios desde el principio, luego se han puesto a comprar de nuevo pero con poca convicción y de repente se han puesto a vender a saco.

No se porque pero me estaba oliendo que hoy iban a actuar así, será mi 'siyalodecíayo!' inconsciente


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

rompe cojones :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

bip-bip-bip







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:42 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:39 ----------




Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me la esperaba, he visto como iban vendiendo los leoncios desde el principio, luego se han puesto a comprar de nuevo pero con poca convicción y de repente se han puesto a vender a saco.
> 
> No se porque pero no me estaba oliendo que hoy iban a actuar así, será mi 'siyalodecíayo!' inconsciente



De todas formas ya lo comentó usted ayer (y creo que anteayer) que la actitud leoncia había sido netamente vendedora. 

El U-boot sigue descendiendo )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días... 

Cierro uno de los 2 cortos minis, que no me gusta ir tan apalancado... 

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bip-bip-bip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los leoncios lo haremos emerger en su momento


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me la esperaba, he visto como iban vendiendo los leoncios desde el principio, luego se han puesto a comprar de nuevo pero con poca convicción y de repente se han puesto a vender a saco.
> 
> No se porque pero no me estaba oliendo que hoy iban a actuar así, será mi 'siyalodecíayo!' inconsciente




Sí, seguramente haya sido fallo mío por no haber interpretado correctamente las señales del sistema... estos cuatro días alejado de operaciones parece que me han sentado como culo pedo pis ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, seguramente haya sido fallo mío por no haber interpretado correctamente las señales del sistema... estos cuatro días alejado de operaciones parece que me han sentado como culo pedo pis ::



Le debe haber aparecido una venta de contratos considerable en ese nivel, si no es asi vigile su niña, que igual los jueves sale de fiesta, y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Oh! (flap-flap ) nivel preguano sobrepasado!!
Me ausento un poco, a ver si hay una caidita de, yo que sé, por pedir 100 puntitos más ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Le debe haber aparecido una venta de contratos considerable en ese nivel, si no es asi vigile su niña, que igual los jueves sale de fiesta, y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa.



El problema con esa venta que Ud. menciona, es que ha sido bien encajada por el entorno del 7K. Eso es lo que me tiene mosqueado.

En otras palabras, esa venta que Ud. ha visto, sin la contraparte compradora que se ha encontrado por el camino, nos hubiera tirado muy abajo. 

Y sin embargo aquí estamos, mariconeando aún, sin perderle el ojo a los 7000.

De ahí que no acabe de ver clara la venta como "tal". Vender, por supuesto que han vendido, hasta ahí todos estamos de acuerdo. Son las intenciones lo que trato de averiguar.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

segun mis herramientas , osea las CHORRADAS de MV hoy tendremos una caida de las gordas asi que cuidadin los contratendencieros a los c-ortos les digo mantened


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

.
MIRA que si nos pilla con cortos abiertos un buen cisne negro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Banca Civica -8%, con el tema de las fusiones se está moviendo mucha pasta. Pero seguiremos el consejo de Mr. Janus: stay away.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, que dirá la meiga-trader esa de estas caidas??? Conéctense al tuiti ese y cuéntennos!

Ale les leo luego!


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

Yo solo digo que como caigan 100 puntos más en el ibex a mi me da un algo (no de los de pollastre, si no de salud).

Que bien se tolera la perdida de 200 pipos y que mal llevo la ganancia de ... ¿600? en dos días...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2012)

Alguién pude explicar en una frase que es un cisne negro.

gracias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, que dirá la meiga-trader esa de estas caidas??? Conéctense al tuiti ese y cuéntennos!
> 
> Ale les leo luego!



¿Qué meiga-trader de *tetas* caídas dice ustec? :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Yo ahora largo en el dax, si el señor P dice que no lo ve claro, yo le hago caso.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Mar 2012)

SAN a 6,00, tamaño del bid 1.100.000 (aprox y a ojo, en cuanto toca esa cifra rebota again a 6,001).


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Alguién pude explicar en una frase que es un cisne negro.
> 
> gracias.



es un suceso totalmente inesperado , en el caso de las borsas ahora mismo seria un suceso que nos haria subir , pero mas que negro seria fucsia porque se podria decir que ya llevamos muchos cisnes negros que peponizaron los mercaos .

los dato de pmi manufacturero europeo y chinorri son malisimos y aparecen justo ahora que estamos en todo lo alto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo ahora largo en el dax, si el señor P dice que no lo ve claro, yo le hago caso.



salta stop, 5 pipos menos, espero que se los haya llevado alguien de aqui.::


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> salta stop, 5 pipos menos, espero que se los haya llevado alguien de aqui.::




No seré yo el que se los haya pimpado.... desde que cruzamos a la baja los 7K estoy fuera por perrilla desconfiada de lo que está viendo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Yo tengo el nivel 6970 como zona de combate desde hace un par de dias, y hoy tengo esa zona como largos, la primera ha ido mal, hoy el saldo es 55 pipos, si entro, porque entrare como perrilla bolsera, no sera porque me haga falta, asi que lo mas seguro es que vuelva a perder.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Pues yo creo que están preparando otro chute bajista en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

El SP es la leche. Le cuesta bajar 8 pipos un montón pero después los sube como si nada. Tiene mucho sesgo alcista implícito de momento si bien no se mueve demasiado.
De seguir así, mucho no va a bajar .... pero también es cierto que con un día torcido y una vela de 30 pipos .... se planta en los 136X.

Hay que vigilar el VIX para que nos anticipe posibles movimientos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

me llena de orgullo y satisfaccion que el ibex vuelva a ser el peor indice europedo :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que están preparando otro chute bajista en 3, 2, 1....



Si si hablo del intra rabioso, el cael no se va a acabal, que decia el gato de cola gorda.

Planta usted algo mas que alcachofas?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

niveles objetivos de entrada preparados

BBVA,SAN 5,0
MTS 13,00
REP 18.65
ibe 3,54
TLF 9,4
ENDESA 14
INDRA 9,4
ABG 14,00
GAM 2,2


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si si hablo del intra rabioso, el cael no se va a acabal, que decia el gato de cola gorda.
> 
> Planta usted algo mas que alcachofas?



Hoy como estoy de reparaciones nada aparte de pinos ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> niveles objetivos de entrada preparados
> 
> BBVA,SAN 5,0
> MTS 13,00
> ...



SAN, MTS y GAM las espero por ahí. Del resto no puedo decir porque no las sigo, salvo IBE que me parece muy abajo (aunque espero que tenga razón  ) y TEF, que me encantaría pillarla por ahí :baba: (Si tiene alguna previsión de cuando estarán por ahí, y no estoy diciendo que la comparta, ¿por qué no entra corto?  )


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

que grafico mas hermoso , es una obra de arte to pabajo


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Atentos, muy probable bajada del DAX. En nivel ahora mismo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> SAN, MTS y GAM las espero por ahí. Del resto no puedo decir porque no las sigo, salvo IBE que me parece muy abajo (aunque espero que tenga razón  ) y TEF, que me encantaría pillarla por ahí :baba: (Si tiene alguna previsión de cuando estarán por ahí, y no estoy diciendo que la comparta, ¿por qué no entra corto?  )



A mi no me gusta ir corto,pagar intereses y deber no me gusta en estas cosas
prefiero cogerlas por abajo y soltarlas en sus puntos de rebote superiores
Si estas apalancado y te equivocas te estresas,prefiero ir mas tranquilo sin necesidad alguna
Todavia no me he estrenado en cortos pero me lo pensare
Ademas los cfds me parecen trampas gordas con sus stoploss y una forma de limpiarte la pasta


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi no me gusta ir corto,pagar intereses y deber no me gusta en estas cosas
> prefiero cogerlas por abajo y soltarlas en sus puntos de rebote superiores
> Si estas apalancado y te equivocas te estresas,prefiero ir mas tranquilo sin necesidad alguna
> Todavia no me he estrenado en cortos pero me lo pensare
> Ademas los cfds me parecen trampas gordas con sus stoploss y una forma de limpiarte la pasta



use turbos y no pagara intereses ni nada es un instrumento lineal


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Atentos, muy probable bajada del DAX. En nivel ahora mismo.



Lo va a hacer.... el 70 se desmorona.

Se nos va, lancen la boya


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> niveles objetivos de entrada preparados
> 
> BBVA,SAN 5,0
> MTS 13,00
> ...



Si ya da fechas aunque sean orientativas la leche...

Por cierto, pedazo carrera me está pegando ahora mismo el guarda del botas, esta si creo que me pilla, el SL está ya demasiado cerca.

EDITO: me pilló, perdidas por la otra entrada de hoy y un par de ellas de ayer.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

A ver si se plantean un viernes negro como Dios manda de -6% en el indice patrio...

Aunque mucho me temo que ya hemos visto las caidas gordas para hoy y se estará tonteando con un +-0,5% el resto del día.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:48 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Lo va a hacer.... el 70 se desmorona.
> 
> Se nos va, lancen la boya



Pero suelte también la posible bajada que espera... no me sea cabrito que se que lo sabe 8:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Mar 2012)

Que cachondeo de bolsa, me parece brutal el comportamiento del Santander en los últimos 3 días. Una empresa mínimamente seria no debería tener semejantes variaciones en tan corto plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si se plantean un viernes negro como Dios manda de -6% en el indice patrio...
> 
> Aunque mucho me temo que ya hemos visto las caidas gordas para hoy y se estará tonteando con un +-0,5% el resto del día.
> 
> ...



lo de hoy sera gordo , las CHORRADAS de MV me marcan como nivel clave para hoy en 5300 ibex


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero suelte también la posible bajada que espera... no me sea cabrito que se que lo sabe 8:



Si finalmente pierde los 70, entonces 6945 a primer impacto, y con un poco de "ayudita" tenemos luego la Maginot inferior en los 6930.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si estas apalancado y te equivocas te estresas,prefiero ir mas tranquilo sin necesidad alguna
> Todavia no me he estrenado en cortos pero me lo pensare



Puedes NO ir apalancado, simplemente corto.

Para que te hagas una idea, un ejemplo 1000CFDs de TEF en corto son 12.620€ nominales (garantia necesaria 1.262€) si los tienes y reservas el capital necesario para respaldar esa operación no estarías apalancado (aunque te exijan sólo un 10% de garantía para realizarla). Ah, eso sí, el coste de financiación sería 0,76€ por día.

Es un ejemplo sacado ahora mismo de la cotización de TEF a través de clicktrade (y los CFDs sobre acciones tienen los mismos precios BID/ASK que las propias acciones, no hay spreads ni cosas de esas, porque ya tienen establecido el 0,1% de comisión por operación, 12,62€ en este caso)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si finalmente pierde los 70, entonces 6945 a primer impacto, y con un poco de "ayudita" tenemos luego la Maginot inferior en los 6930.



detectado una ardenas en su maginot


----------



## AssGaper (23 Mar 2012)

15000 cortos en SAN SL 6,12. Hoy estoy que tiro el dinero. Por probar a ver que tal


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> use turbos y no pagara intereses ni nada es un instrumento lineal



je,je,je
Los estudie pero no valen,justamente es lo mismo que predicen ellos o aproximadamente 
Estudie los warrants de BNP de repsol y lo que yo quiero hacer es lo mismo que ellos hacen para ganar dinero,las entradas y salidas coinciden
Ej
Te dejan vender Rep a 6 meses a 20 euros pero no te dejan comprarlos hoy a 19
y venderselos dentro de 6 meses a 27
¿por que sera? je,je ::
y asi todos.......


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo va a hacer.... el 70 se desmorona.
> 
> Se nos va, lancen la boya



Pues menuda trazada verde ha dejado la boya al subir )


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

.
LAS plusvis de Janus Jedi Master deben andar ya entre esto:









y esto:


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues menuda trazada verde ha dejado la boya al subir )



Pues francamente, yo hubiera entrado a por una rotura del 70.... aunque yo sólo lo he pensado, al menos por ahí me he librado: peor les ha ido a los -1200 contratos que había netos en el 70 esperando esto mismo ::

Este repunte ha sido culero, culero de los buenos (rompeculero, quiero decir).


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2012)

Largo en el indice con poca carga


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Lo importante que es intentar no adivinar los tirones y hacer caso a los ojos en vez de al cerebro. En el DAX hubiera habido una buena enculada.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> je,je,je
> Los estudie pero no valen,justamente es lo mismo que predicen ellos o aproximadamente
> Estudie los warrants de BNP de repsol y lo que yo quiero hacer es lo mismo que ellos hacen para ganar dinero,las entradas y salidas coinciden
> Ej
> ...



con los turbos ustec se olvida del paso del tiempo y de la volatilidad , casi no le afectan


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Puedes NO ir apalancado, simplemente corto.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea, un ejemplo 1000CFDs de TEF en corto son 12.620€ nominales (garantia necesaria 1.262€) si los tienes y reservas el capital necesario para respaldar esa operación no estarías apalancado (aunque te exijan sólo un 10% de garantía para realizarla). Ah, eso sí, el coste de financiación sería 0,76€ por día.
> 
> Es un ejemplo sacado ahora mismo de la cotización de TEF a través de clicktrade (y los CFDs sobre acciones tienen los mismos precios BID/ASK que las propias acciones, no hay spreads ni cosas de esas, porque ya tienen establecido el 0,1% de comisión por operación, 12,62€ en este caso)



Esos tipos barren posiciones continuamente y se chupan los cuartos de los pardillos,ejemplo lo tienes en repsol lo que ha hecho estos dias
Se ha comido todos los cortos para volver a guanear en los 19
No hija no!!!!!!
Se entra por convencimiento,se espera la ventana de salida y punto
A mi no me molestaria aguantar perdidas de San comprados a 6 porque valdra
7 dentro de algun tiempo otra cosa serian valores como gamesa,prisa,etc
empresas que en la vida real ni pinchan ni cortan nada .A esas hay que amarrarlas muy corto porque te arruinan,en su historial es una bajada continua hasta que se situan en su valor por fundamentales que es 2,2-2,5
y tampoco seria una ganga en el caso de Gam
Y en el caso de Prisa,¿que interes tiene ser accionista de una empresa que cada año pierde millones de euros y tiene un valor por fundamentales no ya de cero sino negativo,es de locos ser accionista de tal desatino ::
En fin ,cada uno sigue su politica especulativa


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Que vuelve Joselito !!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

Me he perdido... Por un lado hablas de barridas de posiciones (saltar SL) y por otro de mantener pérdidas. Te podrá pasar solamente una cosa (que te salten el SL) o la otra (que aguantes pérdidas por no haber puesto SL), ¿no? :ouch: (Tanto en largo como en corto)

De todos modos tienes toda la razón, allá cada uno con su pirulo )


----------



## monicagt (23 Mar 2012)

Hola, que tal por aquí?
LLevo más una semana desconectada.
Como va esto. El IBEX está un poco rojito no?
Hay perspectivas de subida para la semana que viene o el rojito será nuestro color favorito?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LAS plusvis de Janus Jedi Master deben andar ya entre esto:
> 
> 
> ...



Eso aparte de ser bonito o feo, ahi no me meto, me parece hasta bonito , va mal. Es muy pesado, no tracciona, no gira. Basura.

Ah se me olvidaba, reportado queda. :no:


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Aunque lo están haciendo con rebote y suspense aun sigo viendo intenciones guaneras en el Stoxx.

Pero lo están liando mucho, volumen mediante.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Hola, que tal por aquí?
> LLevo más una semana desconectada.
> Como va esto. El IBEX está un poco rojito no?
> Hay perspectivas de subida para la semana que viene o el rojito será nuestro color favorito?



por TECNICO esto va a caer , pero podria incluso caer mucho recuerde que los bancos tienen hasta el 31 de marzo para decir como afrontaran el tema de las cuantiosisimas provisiones , yo creo que bajaran dividendos o ampliaran capital , incluso puede que las dos cosas a la ves :baba:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso aparte de ser bonito o feo, ahi no me meto, me parece hasta bonito , va mal. Es muy pesado, no tracciona, no gira. Basura.
> 
> Ah se me olvidaba, reportado queda. :no:



Es simplemente un pijomovil para ligar poligoneras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

<a href="http://makeagif.com/qiJL93" title="qiJL93 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"><img src="http://makeagif.com/media/3-23-2012/qiJL93.gif" alt="qiJL93 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"></a><div style="font-size:11px;">make <a href="http://makeagif.com/" title="make a gif">animated gifs</a> like this at MakeAGif</div>


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

Las ABG se estan poniendo muy interesantes para entrar.......
como bajen de 14 casi seguro que les atizo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Bueno es un paso hacia la luz automovilistica. Criticar a Mercedes. El tema de los gitanos y BMW lo intantaremos remediar.

Que coche tiene? Si es que tiene alguno.


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las ABG se estan poniendo muy interesantes para entrar.......
> como bajen de 14 casi seguro que les atizo



Dame un minuto...


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso aparte de ser bonito o feo, ahi no me meto, me parece hasta bonito , va mal. Es muy pesado, no tracciona, no gira. Basura.
> 
> Ah se me olvidaba, reportado queda. :no:



Si mantengo la "racha" una temporada (digamos un par de meses XD) tendré que ir reservando el nuevo M6 que las fotos que he visto ... uff


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Mar 2012)

Buenos días.
Como yo soy gacelilla en la línea del Sr. Votin, menudo desatre estos días, me están arreglando el saquito con IBE, BME, TEF y Bankinter. Me lo están arreglando bien.

Por lo tanto, hablemos de otras cosas:

1º.- *UNA GRAN FELICITACIÓN AL SEÑOR JANUS* por su nuevo curro, le deseo lo mejor.

2º *Espero que el señor ghk x2, despierte de su sueño de felicidad* y nos cuente como le fue.
Pero no con datos fríos, de AT, sino con sentimientos, ponga un poco de dulzura y calorcito a esta mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <a href="http://makeagif.com/qiJL93" title="qiJL93 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"><img src="http://makeagif.com/media/3-23-2012/qiJL93.gif" alt="qiJL93 on Make A Gif, Animated Gifs"></a><div style="font-size:11px;">make <a href="http://makeagif.com/" title="make a gif">animated gifs</a> like this at MakeAGif</div>



:XX: inmersio a tope


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Bueno, pues cerramos el día. Ha costado, pero al final "va bene benévolo", que decía el otro.


Yo sigo viendo peligrar el 70, la verdad, como sigamos empeñados en visitarlo. Los netos en ventas no hacen más que aumentar cada vez más, y o bien las gacelas de media europa se han puesto de acuerdo que el 70 caerá, o bien - más probable, creo yo - "los otros" van a hacerlo caer.

En fin, se verá a no mucho tardar, supongo....


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno es un paso hacia la luz automovilistica. Criticar a Mercedes. El tema de los gitanos y BMW lo intantaremos remediar.
> 
> Que coche tiene? Si es que tiene alguno.



Q5

Mandada orden de compra 1000 ABG a 14,00 pelao,pelao


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, pues cerramos el día. Ha costado, pero al final "va bene benévolo", que decía el otro.
> 
> 
> Yo sigo viendo peligrar el 70, la verdad, como sigamos empeñados en visitarlo. Los netos en ventas no hacen más que aumentar cada vez más, y o bien las gacelas de media europa se han puesto de acuerdo que el 70 caerá, o bien - más probable, creo yo - "los otros" van a hacerlo caer.
> ...





Pues sí, se vió.... a eso de unos tres minutos tardar ::

Adoro este trabajo.

Que comiencen los posts de los gintonic


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

AY!San ya por debajo de 6, que cosas. A igual distancia de los 4.5 que de los 8.... ::


----------



## pollastre (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> AY!San ya por debajo de 6, que cosas. *A igual distancia de los 4.5 que de los 8*.... ::




En logarítmico, Sr. GT, háblenos en logarítmico, sea profesional )


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

mantened los cortos con dos cojones


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Q5
> 
> Mandada orden de compra 1000 ABG a 14,00 pelao,pelao



ABENGOA:







La estructura bajista muy bien definida. El riesgo del segundo bajista que se cargue el gran lateral está ahí, sólo hay que ver cómo ha descendido el precio tras un periodo de distribución en lo que debería haber sido un suelo.

Mientras esté por debajo de la bajista tal vez lo más prudente sea evitar este valor, a ver si quiere o no quiere darse la vuelta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí, se vió.... a eso de unos tres minutos tardar ::
> 
> Adoro este trabajo.
> 
> Que comiencen los posts de los gintonic



Ahora caerán algunos sr. Frodo...errr Pollastre.


pollastre dijo:


> En logarítmico, Sr. GT, háblenos en logarítmico, sea profesional )



¿Lo ha pillado usted sólo?¿O le ha ayudado su niña?  :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues sí, se vió.... a eso de unos tres minutos tardar ::
> 
> Adoro este trabajo.
> 
> Que comiencen los posts de los gintonic




Yo ya he tratado de sacar algun tema interesante, tome brinde un poco con su niña, rosita y todo, y de España, pa levantar el pais.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> *Q5*
> 
> Mandada orden de compra 1000 ABG a 14,00 pelao,pelao



.
AY chinito, entre Audi, Lexus y, sobre todo, el propio diseñador de BMW, donde va a ir a parar la marca:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ABENGOA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer le metieron una carga de 250k de prestadas,hoy es posible que completen
la serie hasta 500k o asi
Yo si entro a 14,00 pelao pues me quedare esperando un rebote
Hoy es viernes y supongo que el lunes no le meteran mas prestadas y podria subir ¿o no?
De todas formas es solo una idea pues parece encontrar resistencias en 14,1


----------



## ghkghk (23 Mar 2012)

Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.

El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Volvemos a lo mismo, no pasa los 1392 con contundencia. Y cuanto más tiempo pase peor para los cortos.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso aparte de ser bonito o feo, ahi no me meto, me parece hasta bonito , va mal. Es muy pesado, no tracciona, no gira. Basura.
> 
> Ah se me olvidaba, reportado queda. :no:



Bonito, bonito, este (el blanco, el naranja del fondo me gusta algo menos).







Ligero, también. Y es todo un clásico que tracciona y acelera como un Ferrari F2012, tecnología punta, hoyga. 

Y por menos de 6000, suyo.

Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, 2002, 2000CS AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:48 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:47 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Enhorabuena. ¿Ha dejado el triciclo y se ha comprado una moto de 2 ruedas? Le tenido que ir muy bien en mi ausencia.

Pásenselo bien en la ciudad del amor.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¡A buen sitio te vas ¡bandido!
Pásalo bien.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.



Felicidades :Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (23 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ayer le metieron una carga de 250k de prestadas,hoy es posible que completen
> la serie hasta 500k o asi
> Yo si entro a 14,00 pelao pues me quedare esperando un rebote
> Hoy es viernes y supongo que el lunes no le meteran mas prestadas y podria subir ¿o no?
> De todas formas es solo una idea pues parece encontrar resistencias en 14,1



Sí, a corto está en soporte, es medio que preocupa, y la tendencia de fondo es la que tarde o temprano termina imponiéndose. Para un metesaca rápido pueden funcionar en plan rebote -que no tienen por qué-, pero para mantenerlas yo no las recomendaría hasta que se peten el canal.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

De momento el peligro de más cortos ha pasado, aunque no parece aun definitivo del todo, creo que entramos ya en el lateral de mediodía.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

La virgen que cantidad de joyas tiene el vendedor ese. Yo quiero un curro ahi. Voy a investigar.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:56 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:55 ----------

En la ciudad del amor, que perro viejo, como hay que engañar pa darle brillo al cimbrel, si soy un romantico, lo se.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Y yo que creía que la luna de miel era tras la boda ::

Felicidades hombre!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

reventamos una y otra ves los minimos en el ibex , es el indice mas guanero de todos los tiempos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Un señor que mueve la cotizacion de Bankinter, cierra una isla de las seicheles pa el solo, y a tocateja, nada de visas.

Recuerde disfrutar de todas y cada una de las cosas, y de no parar de meterla, que esos tiempos se acaban, vaya si se acaban. O no.

Enhorabuena, y el sillon en BME acuerdese.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Vaya arreón vendedor con violencia le acaban de meter al volumen para dar el último tirón, esto empieza a estar muy imprevisible.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Donde hay nivel, se nota. Enhorabuena.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:02 ----------

El ibex "first in class".


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Mirad, un nuevo modelo de negocio ha surgido: el telepiquete

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...etes-huelga-general-del-29-m.html#post6030884


----------



## AssGaper (23 Mar 2012)

esto no baja, he cerrado cortos SAN. sin apenas reward.


----------



## aksarben (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Cómo se nota el que es elegante...

Disfrute usted, y pásese por el Musée d'Orsay si se aburre, que es bien bonito.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Mar 2012)

Jasú que mañana.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Cuidado que van a hacer una barbacoa con los cortos a partir de ahora.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Yo apuesto por cierre verde o casi. Al dax le veo con ganas de meter el turbo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (23 Mar 2012)

Me suscribo al hilo. Esperando la estampada del SP500 bien cargado de puts


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado que van a hacer una barbacoa con los cortos a partir de ahora.



Me huelo un meneo hacia arriba bien, bien gordo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yo apuesto por cierre verde o casi. Al dax le veo con ganas de meter el turbo.





Pepitoria dijo:


> Me huelo un meneo hacia arriba bien, bien gordo...



Si pensamos así las gacelas, será todo lo contrario ::


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si pensamos así las gacelas, será todo lo contrario ::



Tal vez

El meneito puede ser hasta los 1417, quiza 1420, buf

El eurodolar incubando gripe "pepona", aunque sinceramente no me fio ya mucho de él


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

A ver si cae unos pipos mas y cierro por hoy que me quiero ir con el finde cubierto


----------



## vyk (23 Mar 2012)

Abro largos de SAN nuevamente. No escarmiento.::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:40 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:28 ----------

Hostis...¿Qué pasa? Parece que se haya quedado todo en standby...

Que alguien le dé al play...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

todo el dia dando el coñazo de mantener los cortos , con dos cojones 

mantendre con la tranquilidad que da el saber que el lunes tendremos mas platita


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

¿peponazo en ciernes?


----------



## vyk (23 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿peponazo en ciernes?



A mi esta calma tensa me está matando. 

¡Me va a salir una úlcera estomacal!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:53 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:49 ----------

SP en verde.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Preparando los gif...


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

¿Que habeis tocado? las bolsas han bajado un poco y el petroleo se ha disparado un dolar en segundos.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

que atrevida es la ignorancia , pensar que los gringos van a subir sino han corrgido ni 30 pipos siquiera :ouch:


----------



## ASAKOPACO (23 Mar 2012)

Ojo al dato de viviendas en EEUU.


----------



## J-Z (23 Mar 2012)

Vamos esos 7miles!


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

DIOS un gap en minutos bastante gordo.

Ya puedo poner SL y tranquilamente de finde.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

¿Fue LCASC o Pepitoria quien predijo ayer que se podría comprar SAN hoy a 5.95? Ni la bruja Lola hoyga!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

vamos cojones a por 7000 miles vamos a coronar ese cañon


----------



## J-Z (23 Mar 2012)

Como veis lo de cacabank si se fusiona con civica imagino que peponeara.

O lo contrario, igual meto 1000 por probar


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Leido World War Z, me ha gustado y no soy de historias cortas, justo cuando te engancha salta a la siguiente. Este foro aparte de Fibos, soportes y guanos es un club de caballeros  lástima que no me guste la ginebra 
Se me resistió el Valenciso 2003 que recomendó el Sr. Pollastre, puse a mi contacto en Logroño a la busca y captura, pero en las pocas bodegas que lo conocían no lo tenían, hacen un producción pequeña por lo visto. Estoy esperando la próxima recomendación.

P.D.: Felicidades ghkghk. Si puedes ves a cenar a la terraza del musée Pompidou.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Mar 2012)

buenas tardes pillo sitio y eso


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Mister crujidor esta arrasando


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Desde luego los leoncios están hoy en loco mode.

Ahora vienen los gringos y nos aupan arriba.


----------



## vyk (23 Mar 2012)

¡Cosa rara me ha pasado!

RENTA 4: Tenía puesto stop loss en SAN en 5.945; ha tocado, incluso bajado y en vez de ejecutarse me ha salido el mensaje:

Condición de activación: Cuando baje de 5,950
Tipo: Orden errónea en Bolsa.
Error: Failed dynamic price validation against more than 3.0% away. Tolerance Range: 100000.0 - 0.0
Fecha de error: 23/03/2012 15:08:28

¿Quehapasao...? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

¿¿¿Pero que mierda es esta???

Llego de cervezas y esto esta igual, si con una ligera caida, pero igual. Bueno, no todo puede ser. Ahora lo mismo engancho con ginebras de esas. O yo que sé. 

Y si fuera poco que esto esta más quieto que los ojos de espinete, solo una mísera página del hilo. MAL ZEUS MUY MAL.

Sr. j-z, no debe sacar el oso en vano. Gamesa esta en verde. Esto es caca de gorrión, el guano bueno viene con bajadas de ganesa o sacyres -5%. MAL ZEUS MUY MAL.

Esta semana santa la paso con joselito.

Y postéen algo que en caso contrario tendré que trabajar algo...


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

La sesión de hoy es un claro ejemplo de debilidad manifiesta por parte del Chulibex.

Continua perdiendo momento respecto al resto de índices.

Así no va a ningún lado.


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

Que barbaridad 18 páginas...les veo felices.

Enhorabuena a los ganadores


----------



## J-Z (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿¿¿Pero que meirda es esta???
> 
> Llego de cervezas y esto esta igual, si con una ligera caida, pero igual. Bueno, no todo puede ser. Ahora lo mismo engancho con ginebras de esas. O yo que sé.
> 
> ...



El oso estaba bien sacado, dato malo usano y mínimos del día pero estos cerdos lo están subiendo ahora.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

cerrados cortos 8240 a ver donde lo llevan para endiñarle mas cortos


----------



## wetpiñata (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Me uno a las recomendaciones y le propongo el lugar más romántico de París: la biblioteca de Santa Genoveva cerca del Panteón. No está abierta al público en general pero les harán un carnet especial por un dia si les dice que son arquitectos. Disfrutenlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El oso estaba bien sacado, dato malo usano y mínimos del día pero estos cerdos lo están subiendo ahora.



¿oso del guano con un -1.x%? vaaaamos hombre! ::

No menciones el nombre del guano en falso

MAL ZEUS MUY MAL


sr. FranR, dichosos lossojos. ¿Que le dice su commodore amiga? Se le ha fundido alguna lucecita? ¿o antovia parpadea?


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)




----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

La gacelilla aquí presente había decidido aprender eso de los cortos y largos.

Llevo 5 miniibex.... con los 5 perdidas y miren que era fácil estos días

Así que de hoy en adelante mi colaboración con el foro será cantar cuando abro un mini, aunque me ponga coloraa por hacerlo al revés y ustedes ¡¡¡¡Hagan justo lo contrario!!!


----------



## J-Z (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿oso del guano con un -1.x%? vaaaamos hombre! ::
> 
> No menciones el nombre del guano en falso
> 
> ...



El % fue más bien un 2, que se han visto los 819x.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

marditoh gringos , bueno aprovecharemos ahora que estamos en liquidez para retirar unos cuantos kilos del broker a la cuenta del banco


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El % fue más bien un 2, que se han visto los 819x.



-1.x%~2% no vamos a pelearnos por unas décimas. Además usted estuvo por aquúi cuando los -6.66% del SP. Ahí es cuando hay que soltar al plantígrado! 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:08 ----------


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ghkghk, prometido y feliz, con su novia que estrena anillo y moto -si, una pedida un tanto "moderna"- saluda a sus amigos del hilo en el aeropuerto camino de Paris -esa es la parte "tradicional"-.
> 
> El lunes nos leemos. Felices plusvis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo no le recomiendo nada en particular, algo que siempre hago es unos Bocatas, cerveza y picnic en los jardines Tuileries, los pajarillos vienen a comer de la mano, la última vez pasó por allí la Cotillard y se quedó mirando, como diciendo "yo ya no puedo hacer esas cosas" 

Enhorabuena y a Sacre Coeur se baja y se sube (llegando desde Gare du Nord) andando (por las escaleras laterales, hacen falta hasta paradas técnicas en los descansillos)


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Joderrrrrrr

Apple ha sido suspendida de cotización tras ponerse *a bajar cerca del 10%*, pero ya se ha puesto en marcha otra vez. Veremos qué explicación se da a este brusco movimiento.


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -1.x%~2% no vamos a pelearnos por unas décimas. Además usted estuvo por aquúi cuando los -6.66% del SP. Ahí es cuando hay que soltar al plantígrado!
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:08 ----------



Hay días hasta que tengo cosas que hacer, recuerde que este no es mi trabajo


----------



## terraenxebre (23 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joderrrrrrr
> 
> Apple ha sido suspendida de cotización tras ponerse *a bajar cerca del 10%*, pero ya se ha puesto en marcha otra vez. Veremos qué explicación se da a este brusco movimiento.



Donde antes no se cabía en la tienda, ahora si que se cabe.

Colas para comprar el nuevo iPad en España


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hay días hasta que tengo cosas que hacer, recuerde que este no es mi trabajo



No me fastidie!  Si el único que _trabaja_ de esto es el maese. Lo que ocurre, es que vengo doblao usted me entiende. Y veo pipos volando. El SP está puesto. Por bocazas, ya me comprometido a comprar joselito para ver las procesiones (que tengo amigos que les gusta y tal). Le preguntaba si antovía estaba la luz encencida esa... o


No me haga caso, creo que ahora el único que me comprende es el sr. chinito :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen



A las 15:35 han hecho el mínimo diario, pero de ahí solo han levantado unos 100 contratos, teniendo en cuenta que el saldo mínimo del día era de unos 700 pues parece que no han subido mucho.


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me fastidie!  Si el único que _trabaja_ de esto es el maese. Lo que ocurre, es que vengo doblao usted me entiende. Y veo pipos volando. El SP está puesto. Por bocazas, ya me comprometido a comprar joselito para ver las procesiones (que tengo amigos que les gusta y tal). Le preguntaba si antovía estaba la luz encencida esa... o
> 
> 
> No me haga caso, creo que ahora el único que me comprende es el sr. chinito :XX: :XX:



Usted que es bueno tuneando, compra un jamón de los que hay que atar para que no corran, y le hace un photoshopeo con buena impresora.

Eso si, antes de empezar el jamón y noten la diferencia haga que se beban, al menos uno cada uno, un cartón de Don Simón o Tío de la Bota.

Y no empiece a pegarle al pirriaque el viernes, teniendo el jueves noche, ya sabe, las fiestas "orgasmus" y esas cosas.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Buenoooo se va acercando ese cierre en verde. Estos americanos no fallan una ya estan en verde pepino-mode.

Ya se ha puesto en marcha la mierda apple y no queda otra que subir. Mil excusas ahora.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 15:35 han hecho el mínimo diario, pero de ahí solo han levantado unos 100 contratos, teniendo en cuenta que el saldo mínimo del día era de unos 700 pues parece que no han subido mucho.



Para el chulibex veo una estructura muy débil en timeframe diario. El MACD tiene bastante mala pinta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Usted que es bueno tuneando, compra un jamón de los que hay que atar para que no corran, y le hace un photoshopeo con buena impresora.
> 
> Eso si, antes de empezar el jamón y noten la diferencia haga que se beban, al menos uno cada uno, un cartón de Don Simón o Tío de la Bota.
> 
> Y no empiece a pegarle al pirriaque el viernes, teniendo el jueves noche, ya sabe, las fiestas "orgasmus" y esas cosas.



Arranca este jueves el Congreso Internacional de Erasmus con 600 participantes de 400 instituciones - 20minutos.es

:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Arranca este jueves el Congreso Internacional de Erasmus con 600 participantes de 400 instituciones - 20minutos.es
> 
> :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Usted si que sabe... (yo a eso ya no voy porque terminas echándote reflex en la cadera)

Sr. Estilicón será el Panteón ese a lo que se refiere..un poco más arriba del barrio de los estudiantes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me fastidie!  Si el único que _trabaja_ de esto es el maese. Lo que ocurre, es que vengo doblao usted me entiende. Y veo pipos volando. El SP está puesto. Por bocazas, ya me comprometido a comprar joselito para ver las procesiones (que tengo amigos que les gusta y tal). Le preguntaba si antovía estaba la luz encencida esa... o
> 
> 
> No me haga caso, creo que ahora el único que me comprende es el sr. chinito :XX: :XX:



Que bonito, se levanta uno de la siesta y le llaman borracho :S, si no fuera porque casi no me tengo en pie de beberme tres pelotazos le reportaba. ::

Yo por hoy cierro los bartulos, y el lunes si entoabia no me muerto porque aqui estaremos, pasenlo bien y ganen mucho dinerito.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Si sigue en esta tónica todos los días, al SP le va a costar bajar. Extremen la vigilancia porque la realidad es que el ProShares VIX Short Term sigue bajando mucho mucho sin que el SP baje.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Ahora sólo queda disfrutar los largos...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 16:56 ---------- El original se escribió a las 16:50 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Joderrrrrrr
> 
> Apple ha sido suspendida de cotización tras ponerse *a bajar cerca del 10%*, pero ya se ha puesto en marcha otra vez. Veremos qué explicación se da a este brusco movimiento.



Esto no lo veo nada, nada de casualidad

Veremos que nos traen en pocos meses


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Welcome back 1400. Ni a hostias baja esto. Algo ha tenido que pasar, porque justo el piñazo de apple, el pelotazo del crudo y luego la subida de las bolsas.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

A por ellos. Oé.
Sp en corto con SL en 1402. 
Me temo que hoy no salimos de un mini lateral. Pero por si acaso pica algo.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las 15:35 han hecho el mínimo diario, pero de ahí solo han levantado unos 100 contratos, teniendo en cuenta que el saldo mínimo del día era de unos 700 pues parece que no han subido mucho.



que indice, que indice ............


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joderrrrrrr
> 
> Apple ha sido suspendida de cotización tras ponerse *a bajar cerca del 10%*, pero ya se ha puesto en marcha otra vez. Veremos qué explicación se da a este brusco movimiento.



¿Dónde has visto 10%? A mi me marca -1,5%.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Dónde has visto 10%? A mi me marca -1,5%.



A las 14:57 hace la gráfica un "extraño" hasta 542 (con vuelta a 598). Deja de cotizar 5 minutos y vuelve donde estaba, más o menos, en 598. ienso:


Juas, edito porque acabo de volver a la gráfica y ha desaparecido esa vela :: (Bueno, en la gráfica @10min sí que sigue esa figura)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A las 14:57 hace la gráfica un "extraño" hasta 542 (con vuelta a 598). Deja de cotizar 5 minutos y vuelve donde estaba, más o menos, en 598. ienso:
> 
> 
> Juas, edito porque acabo de volver a la gráfica y ha desaparecido esa vela :: (Bueno, en la gráfica @10min sí que sigue esa figura)



no este levantando falso testimonio , olvide esa vela ahi no hubo nada , cuidadin que le mando ponemos una bomba lapa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

En Apple ni idea, en el spinning aún veo cierta intención de redención (de calorías) lo que no entiendo es lo de ir en coche al gimnasio para hacer spinning ::


muertoviviente dijo:


> no este levantando falso testimonio , olvide esa vela ahi no hubo nada , cuidadin que le mando ponemos una bomba lapa



Sé que lo dice en broma, pero por si acaso, si no vuelvo a postear, manden esta imagen a los periódicos )
Edito: a ver si consigo meter la foto aquí:





Ahora me voy a hacer unos km, espero que no me atropelle ninguna furgoneta de AppleStore :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Circulen aqui no ha pasado nada, ¿o si?.... :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Toma ya, cierre del dax por encima de 7000. La semana que viene va a molar.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Welcome back 1400. Ni a hostias baja esto. Algo ha tenido que pasar, porque justo el piñazo de apple, el pelotazo del crudo y luego la subida de las bolsas.



Tengan cuidado ahí afuera que no hay nada claro hacia ningun lado. Hay mucha resistencia a bajar pero de ahí a subir ....

Están tejiendo una tela de araña para atrapar gacelas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Espero algún día llegar a entender que es lo que ve la gente tanto en los productos de apple, como en hacer spinning. Son 2 cosas de moda que cada vez lo pienso me quedo:



ahora que hablamos de apple , paso un iphone primera generacion por mis manos de un compi , es lo que tiene ser friki de la informatica y no me gusto nada la tonteria de tener que usar los programas de apple y que no se podian toquetear sin riesgo de joder el aparatito . 

tambien un ipod de esos , malisimo ni comparacion con un creative zen que era un ladrillo de cuarto kilo pero tenia calidad , eso ya muchos años y nunca compre nada de apple paso de pagar tanto por esas porquerias es mas estoy muy lonchafinista en hardware solo compro lo que necesito y de segundita


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En Apple ni idea, en el spinning aún veo cierta intención de redención (de calorías) lo que no entiendo es lo de ir en coche al gimnasio para hacer spinning ::
> Sé que lo dice en broma, pero por si acaso, si no vuelvo a postear, manden esta imagen a los periódicos )
> Edito: a ver si consigo meter la foto aquí:
> 
> ...



¿y supongo que han petado los stops, verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado ahí afuera que no hay nada claro hacia ningun lado. Hay mucha resistencia a bajar pero de ahí a subir ....
> 
> Están tejiendo una tela de araña para atrapar gacelas.



estamos en todo lo alto pero ya se sabe que la cosa empieza lenta para ir acelerando , llegaran a los 1416 o por ahi pero ya no queda mucho para guanear en serio .


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> A las 14:57 hace la gráfica un "extraño" hasta 542 (con vuelta a 598). Deja de cotizar 5 minutos y vuelve donde estaba, más o menos, en 598. ienso:
> 
> 
> Juas, edito porque acabo de volver a la gráfica y ha desaparecido esa vela :: (Bueno, en la gráfica @10min sí que sigue esa figura)



Yo veo esa vela, realmente rara, pero solo han sido 100 acciones a las 15:57:32 a 542$ y tanto el siguiente tic como el anterior han sido otras 100 acciones a 598 $

Alguien se ha confundido al darle a la tecla :ouch:


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Toma ya, cierre del dax por encima de 7000. La semana que viene va a molar.



En dos días ya confluye el soporte de 6900 con la directriz alcista vigente. Queda mucho por decir porque aún rebotando, nada asegura que vaya a superar los máximos anteriores. Perfectamente pueden definirse unos nuevos máximos MENORES que los anteriores y de ahí volver a enfrentar, en manifiesta debilidad, la directriz alcista.
En el SP tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Si finalmente sucede eso, entonces se habrá generado una vuelta con una pauta bien construida en tiempo .... por lo que sería muy probable que se vea una tendencia bajista de un cierto tiempo. Después sobre el verano se ponen a subir como cabrones y llegan a las elecciones en maximos. Demasiado fácil parece pero es un escenario que ahi está.

Vigilen de cerca las solares, ahi va a haber las plusvis de 6 buenos años de trading. Al tiempo ....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

hablando en serio , una ves tocado el soporte del vix veo casi imposible que el sp500 no tenga una correcion de como minimo el 38,2% fibonazi de la subida 1070 hasta 1414


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> A por ellos. Oé.
> Sp en corto con SL en 1402.
> Me temo que hoy no salimos de un mini lateral. Pero por si acaso pica algo.



Ajustado un poco el Stop.


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para el chulibex veo una estructura muy débil en timeframe diario. El MACD tiene bastante mala pinta



Desde luego el Stoxx ha recuperado más desde mínimos que el Ibex siempre hablando del mínimo del saldo de volumen diario. en el Ibex se ve muchísima debilidad.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿y supongo que han petado los stops, verdad?



Pues no parece, solo han sido 100 acc a ese precio el resto sigue normal :


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En Apple ni idea, en el spinning aún veo cierta intención de redención (de calorías) lo que no entiendo es lo de ir en coche al gimnasio para hacer spinning ::
> Sé que lo dice en broma, pero por si acaso, si no vuelvo a postear, manden esta imagen a los periódicos )
> Edito: a ver si consigo meter la foto aquí:
> 
> ...



optimista una pregunta ¿ ya te han dao matarile ? sino desido a los kosovares y te mando a la moreria


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> optimista una pregunta ¿ ya te han dao matarile ? sino desido a los kosovares y te mando a la moreria



Esas bromas no gustan ni con caritas, Compórtese, bórrelo


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hablando en serio , una ves tocado el soporte del vix veo casi imposible que el sp500 no tenga una correcion de como minimo el 38,2% fibonazi de la subida 1070 hasta 1414



Estos dias atrás ha sido muy sencillo ganar dinero pero ahora viene la contraparte en donde es muy sencillo ir con el paso cambiado ... y a contrapie unos se cae al suelo generalmente.

Yo estoy totalmente quieto salvo scalps en DAX y unos cortos que mantengo en SP desde 1405 en promedio aprox. Y no voy a mover un dedo hasta que vea algo más definido.

Efectivamente, esto se merece una buena corrección pero peores trampas se ha visto.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esas bromas no gustan ni con caritas, Compórtese, bórrelo



pero si es humor del bueno :S

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:49 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Estos dias atrás ha sido muy sencillo ganar dinero pero ahora viene la contraparte en donde es muy sencillo ir con el paso cambiado ... y a contrapie unos se cae al suelo generalmente.
> 
> Yo estoy totalmente quieto salvo scalps en DAX y unos cortos que mantengo en SP desde 1405 en promedio aprox. Y no voy a mover un dedo hasta que vea algo más definido.
> 
> Efectivamente, esto se merece una buena corrección pero peores trampas se ha visto.




yo ya estoy en liquidez :fiufiu: pero la semana que viene voy a volver a cargar , sera la ultima oportunidad de montarse en la tendencia desde lo mas alto


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Esas bromas no gustan ni con caritas, Compórtese, bórrelo





muertoviviente dijo:


> pero si es humor del bueno :S
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 17:51 ---------- El original se escribió a las 17:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Por una vez voy a defenderlo, el humor negro también es humor mujer, no se lo tome a pecho


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Espero algún día llegar a entender que es lo que ve la gente tanto en los productos de apple, como en hacer spinning. Son 2 cosas de moda que cada vez lo pienso me quedo:



Pues yo no podría vivir ya sin mi iphone, aunque si tuviera un android creo que sería lo mismo, de hecho yo deseé tener un iphone mucho antes de que saliera. Hace mucho que iba con mp3, movil y quería tener también un GPS integrado sin necesidad de sacar el trasto del coche, también un dispositivo wireless movil para poder conectarme a Internet desde el sofá.

Ahora resulta que no oigo música, apenas uso el GPS (aunque alguna vez sigo usándolo), de la parte del movil no llego ni al saldo mínimo en llamadas (unos 9 euros) y el gasto de la gente que me llama al movil tampoco superaría esa cifra....

Pero el iphone me permite leer y contestar el correo del trabajo en todo momento, tengo un programa de terminal con el que puedo entrar en servidores por ssh y hacer algún apaño rápido también esté donde esté (lo he hecho bastante maś de una vez), puedo seguir el foro en tiempo casi real y hacer algún comentario, operar o ver el mercado en tiempo real, los fines de semana puedo ver el gráfico del eurusd estando en cualquier lado...

Lo curioso es que aunque lo tengo instalado no uso las pijadas esas del guasapp, ni suelo mirar ni publicar en el facebook, ni siquiera uso mucho el skype en el movil (eso lo hago ya en el ordenador), pero cuando salgo para más de 1 hora de casa puedo dejar la batería tiritando con frecuencia.

En fin que soy muy friki con esto.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por una vez voy a defenderlo, el humor negro también es humor mujer, no se lo tome a pecho



Posiblemente estaré sensibilizada, pero es nombrarlas y ponerme así


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder, me sucede parecido. Pero yo sí voy con Android (Galaxy S2). A mí además me sirve para controlar donde está alguna gente sin tener que llamar y preguntar. Ah1 y para tirar fotos de to lo que me interesa, incluyendo el uso para "copiar" papeles.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mulder, me sucede parecido. Pero yo sí voy con Android (Galaxy S2). A mí además me sirve para controlar donde está alguna gente sin tener que llamar y preguntar. Ah1 y para tirar fotos de to lo que me interesa, incluyendo el uso para "copiar" papeles.



yo voy con galaxy s1 y sirve para tener el todo en uno , pero ya para navegar y demas no hay nada como un sobremesa y como minimo un portatil


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

SP en timeframe de horas .... tiene un 1399 difícil de pasar. Puede haber rebote bajista. Vamos a verlo.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ajustado un poco el Stop.



Ahora mismo toy perdido. Dejaré que actúe el stop, de lo contrario me quedo para el lunes.


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2012)

que ha pasado con el sector energetico?


----------



## bluebeetle (23 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes, 

ayer me mandaron estas sugerencias _gintoniqueras_ pero por exceso de trabajo no he podido compartirlas con ustedes hasta hoy.

Que tengan un buen fin de semana






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

PD. Si se considera SPAM edito las imágenes.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Ni soy muy de gintonics, ni he ido al Silken. Pero para mí la referencia en Bilbao es el Jaime. Además me gusta más el ambiente. Igual por eso no he ido al Silken.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Joder en bilbao! 
atais los perros con longanizas!
Eso en granada esta un 30% más barato 

Muy buen aporte de todas formas, al nivel de los gráficos de claca lo menos


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

...igual acabo picando algo y todo...


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Esta funcionando de lujo el canal bajista del SP en timeframe horario. Ha tocado justo la línea de resistencia y se ha dado la vuelta. Vamos montados con stop en 1400.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Ahí mismo... 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:03 ----------

Malas noticias sobre Grecia...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:11 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:09 ----------

Bank of Greece Transfers Deposits of 3 Cooperative Banks to NBG - Businessweek

UPDATE 2-Greece extends foreign law bond swap to April 4 | Reuters


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Volvemos donde antes. Lateral insoportable.


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder, supongo que el d¡saldo diario ha sido negativo en subasta me salen a ojo 18 compras


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

siyalodecíayo.... (con permiso de Mulder) hace dos horas... pero aún hay tiempo...

Grecia necesitará en los próximos años, entre 30k y 60k millones más y el FMI no está por la bor de ponerlos. Dice que le tocará a la UEM poner esa pasta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Ale, voy con los señores, corto en el SP, SL con vuestras mercedes


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Pues entra usted cuando la cosa está a punto de nieve... a ver que hacemos...

Greek 2015-2020 Financing Gap May Range Between EUR32B-EUR67B-Analysis - WSJ.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

A ver si hay suerte, está rozando el techo del canal bajista en escala horaria. Como usted dice, a ver que hacemos.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Apple viene arrastrando una divergencia gigante en volumen.
En timeframe también presenta una gran divergencia en RSI y MACD.
Al final la darán para el pelo. Sobre todo con el susto que se han llevado hoy.
En el radar.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

Lo salta, se les ha caído la nata montada, o era el merengue a punto de nieve


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte, está rozando el techo del canal bajista en escala horaria. Como usted dice, a ver que hacemos.




Podía meter usted unos 100 grandes en corto al mercado, a ver si lo tumba. El ultimo es quien cierra la puerta.

Venga esas plusvis .........

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:41 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:40 ----------

Decir, no lo había dicho antes, que la entrada en Antena 3TV fué literalmente expulsada vía ejecución del stop loss. Después de eso pensé que quizá me había pasado poniendo un stop muy muy ajustado .... pero viendo el bajadón intradía que le dieron .... well done!.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Espere, creo que tengo algo suelto de los gintonics...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

100 grandes?

¿Eso en doblones de a 8 cuanto es? ::


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Está justo justo sobre la directriz. Ya no debe subir más. Tengo el stop en 1401,53 por si hay un repriss.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 100 grandes?
> 
> ¿Eso en doblones de a 8 cuanto es? ::



Es que lo tienes que tirar hacia abajo. Venga, ráscate el bolsillo que andas lleno de plusvis 

Venga hombre, baja ya. No more sorrow!


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 100 grandes?
> 
> ¿Eso en doblones de a 8 cuanto es? ::



Esto es como los rejoles esos que tanto gustan... si tiene que preguntar el precio, es que no se lo puede permitir...

Un futuro del Sp son 250 veces el valor del indice. Así andamos en unos 350.000 dolares cada contrato. Ahora bien el margen requerido para operar son 20.000 por contrato.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está justo justo sobre la directriz. Ya no debe subir más. Tengo el stop en 1401,53 por si hay un repriss.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:49 ----------
> 
> ...



Sr. Janus, lo acabo de consultar. Me dice el huevo derecho que mejor lo dejo para otra ocasión


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

Ay que guerra se llevan, uno arriba, uno abajo


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Bajo el stop a 1399,5. Aquí si perdemos, que perdamos dos duros. Si esta de bajar, que lo haga ya o que le lo curre otro.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:08 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:05 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, lo acabo de consultar. Me dice el huevo derecho que mejor lo dejo para otra ocasión



Pues no sé entonces quién lo va a tirar. Yo no puedo porque me lo he gastado todo en Joselitos y mi-cuits con mermelada de higos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:08 ----------

No me deja poner el stop en 1399,28 y sí en 1400,28. Está bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Venga cae ya perro! 

Joder que resaca.... :s


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Ahora si que ya está el stop en 1399,28.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:13 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga cae ya perro!
> 
> Joder que resaca.... :s



Tenga paciencia que va usted en timeframe de horas. A 10 minutos del final de la sesión habrá que pensarse qué hacer respecto a quedarse abierto el fin o no. Si es que antes no se ha salido o echado vía stop loss.


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Yo de momento, me quedo el finde y he separado otra vez el stop. Están mariconeando demasiado.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Merece la pena invertir 1 hora en escuchar esto:

Economía directa mp3 21-03-2012 Persectivas reales del desempleo en España en mp3 (21/03 a las 19:50:58) 01:07:06 1121927 - iVoox

Cuidado no os hagáis caquita


----------



## atman (23 Mar 2012)

Le haré un hueco el finde, Gracias.

Señores, cierro este chiringuito. Ya cuando esté reposadito en casa le *echo* un ojo al cierre.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le haré un hueco el finde, Gracias.
> 
> Señores, cierro este chiringuito. Ya cuando esté reposadito en casa le hecho un ojo al cierre.



No lo dejes pasar :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

bajado y subido al ipod. 
No se preocupe, llevo dodotis :: como claca

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:22 ----------

un cierre por 94 estaría bien....


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bajado y subido al ipod.
> No se preocupe, llevo dodotis :: como claca



Yo ya lo estoy escuchando pero de momento solo una mierda de música. Este Bertok es un tío raro .... de momento.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo ya lo estoy escuchando pero de momento solo una mierda de música. Este Bertok es un tío raro .... de momento.



Tío, te vas a cagar por la pata abajo. Déjalo correr unos minutos y viene lo bueno.

Luego hablamos.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tío, te vas a cagar por la pata abajo. Déjalo correr unos minutos y viene lo bueno.
> 
> Luego hablamos.



Llevo un cuarto de hora y va bien.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Bertok! lo estoy escuchando como antaño se escuchaba la radio, con una luz tenue, un sillon y una copa.

Sois unos cracks!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2012)

son capaces de cerrar en 1400


----------



## Mulder (23 Mar 2012)

Pues yo quiero resumen escrito que asimilo mejor la información escrita que oida, además tengo a mi mujer aquí al lado con el youtube a tope de volumen 

PD: Hoy no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque ya estoy hasta las gónadas de toda la semana y para colmo hoy me he pasado un buen día de programación intensiva, estoy muerto.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> *Pues yo quiero resumen escrito que asimilo mejor la información escrita que oida*, además tengo a mi mujer aquí al lado con el youtube a tope de volumen
> 
> PD: Hoy no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque ya estoy hasta las gónadas de toda la semana y para colmo hoy me he pasado un buen día de programación intensiva, estoy muerto.



Conserva e incrementa todos los ahorros que puedas. Va a hacer falta.

La buena inversión: AK-47 (Modern Firearms - AK-47 AKM)


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo quiero resumen escrito que asimilo mejor la información escrita que oida, además tengo a mi mujer aquí al lado con el youtube a tope de volumen
> 
> PD: Hoy no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque ya estoy hasta las gónadas de toda la semana y para colmo hoy me he pasado un buen día de programación intensiva, estoy muerto.



Una perla, dicen que tiene que desaparecer el PSOE y el PP.
Otra perla muy interesante ha sido cómo los bancos están utilizando los préstamos del BCE para comprar deuda por una parte y para refinanciar las deudas a promotores via emisión de créditos nuevos en donde una parte queda en depósito y van cobrando los intereses del depósito como si fueran los intereses del crédito del promotor (que están 2 años con cadencia). Vaya golfos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:12 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:07 ----------

Estamos fuera. It's a pity.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)

Han petado los 1400 en el after

Que bonita semana nos espera


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Despues del cierre le han metido una subidita. No quieren y no quieren, es imposible luchar contra ellos.


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Bertok! lo estoy escuchando como antaño se escuchaba la radio, con una luz tenue, un sillon y una copa.
> 
> Sois unos cracks!!!



Yo me había abierto una tableta de Nestlé 3 chocolates para zampármela mientras escuchaba esto.

Me he comido 2 pastillas y la he dejado, se me ha quitado el hambre...


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me había abierto una tableta de Nestlé 3 chocolates para zampármela mientras escuchaba esto.
> 
> Me he comido 2 pastillas y la he dejado, se me ha quitado el hambre...



Es bueno conocer y entender el percal en el que nos ha tocado vivir.

La información da oportunidades.

Suerte y termina el chocolate.


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

El Proshares se ha dado el ostiazo padre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Fuera también. Bad luck.


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena invertir 1 hora en escuchar esto:
> 
> Economía directa mp3 21-03-2012 Persectivas reales del desempleo en España en mp3 (21/03 a las 19:50:58) 01:07:06 1121927 - iVoox
> 
> Cuidado no os hagáis caquita



Vaya forma de empezar el fin de semana. 
Estaba alegremente disfrutando de mi nuevo jamoncito para dar la bienvenida al fin de semana y al final se me han quitado las ganas de comer.
Se le quitan a uno las ganas de jugarse las perras en la bolsa.

Poner algo que levante el ánimo al menos el fin de semana que ya se pasa mal viendo la realidad y escuchando el 24h como para encima cargarnos burbuja como distracción. ¿Donde están esos gintonic, bmw, modelos y gatos locos?


----------



## diosmercado (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El Proshares se ha dado el ostiazo padre.



como lo ves para la semana que viene?? veremos otro arreon alcista?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena invertir 1 hora en escuchar esto:
> 
> Economía directa mp3 21-03-2012 Persectivas reales del desempleo en España en mp3 (21/03 a las 19:50:58) 01:07:06 1121927 - iVoox
> 
> Cuidado no os hagáis caquita



Pues esto es como un viaje en el tiempo, mi padre decía esto constantemente


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Mar 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una perla, dicen que tiene que desaparecer el PSOE y el PP.
> Otra perla muy interesante ha sido cómo los bancos están utilizando los préstamos del BCE para comprar deuda por una parte y para refinanciar las deudas a promotores via emisión de créditos nuevos en donde una parte queda en depósito y van cobrando los intereses del depósito como si fueran los intereses del crédito del promotor (que están 2 años con cadencia). Vaya golfos.
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:12 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:07 ----------
> ...



Soy un inocentón, lo se. Pero,¿que hace el banco es españa y su gobernador sobre esto?


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Soy un inocentón, lo se. Pero,¿que hace el banco es españa y su gobernador sobre esto?



Al Sr. MAFO habría que meterlo en la cárcel por permitir el burbujón inmobiliario en primer lugar y guillotinarlo por negarlo en segundo lugar. IMHO.


----------



## ponzi (23 Mar 2012)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:40 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:35 ----------

[/COLOR]


Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues esto es como un viaje en el tiempo, mi padre decía esto constantemente



Toma viaje en el tiempo ienso:

2007

EL POCERO Y EL LOCO DE LA COLINA 1 - YouTube

Es uno de los hombres mas ricos del mundo, tiene un avión mejor que el de Bill gates y un yate mas grande que el del rey sin embargo conoce las cloacas como nadie...

2010

1/6 Reportaje: Se acabo la fiesta historia de paco el pocero - YouTube

Minuto 3:10 Libro=(Paco Hernando :La pasión por construir)...
¿Alguien ha conseguido este libro? Mas que nada porque va a ser un documento histórico de difícil localización.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

Vaaamos, levantad el ánimo :S

Economía directa mp3 23-03-2012 La deuda española en jaque en mp3 (23/03 a las 19:52:08) 01:12:11 1126812 - iVoox :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> como lo ves para la semana que viene?? veremos otro arreon alcista?



Pues debería irse a buscar la directriz alcista acelerada que pasa ahora por 137X. Mientras que no supere los máximos anteriores, hay opciones reales de que siga guaneando. Evidentemente, estamos viendo claramente que le cuesta un triunfo bajar y sin embargo es capaz de subir 8 pipos muy fácil.

Hay que seguir viendo y no entrar entre dos aguas. O se entra arriba o se mira desde fuera.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:09 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:07 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Soy un inocentón, lo se. Pero,¿que hace el banco es españa y su gobernador sobre esto?



Lo del chino en el cuento de los 8 platillos. Nada es posible sin su connivencia. Lo tienen todo reventado y no van a dejar que caiga todo. Mientras tanto, circulen .... hay un botijo de vino a la derecha.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> optimista una pregunta ¿ ya te han dao matarile ? sino desido a los kosovares y te mando a la moreria



Que va, lo que pasa es que después de la carrerita he ido a recuperar oligoelementos y _m'e liao_ 


Ajetreo dijo:


> Esas bromas no gustan ni con caritas, Compórtese, bórrelo



Bueno, discúlpele que en esta ocasión fui yo el que comentó que iría mirando por encima del hombro por si veía aparecer una furgoneta de Applestore viniendo hacia a mi :rolleye:

Y ahora estoy escuchando el enlace que nos trajo Bertok y casi que me alegro de haberme tomado esas cañitas antes porque joder... :8:


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Ostia puta!!!!, he estado viendo el gol de Iniesta contra Holanda y se me saltaban las lagrimas de los ojos. Tío grande sobre todo para los que somos cules y todavía nos acordamos de la culada también en Stanford Brigde.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2012)

El segundo link que he puesto, ACOJONA mucho, mucho más.

Economía directa mp3 23-03-2012 La deuda española en jaque en mp3 (23/03 a las 19:52:08) 01:12:11 1126812 - iVoox

Lo conocía desde hace varios años pero me voy a poner el pañal y el chupete


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Sr. Janus.... ¿¿¿un botijo lleno de vino???:vomito: :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## faraico (23 Mar 2012)

Me estan djando muy intrigado con el enlace de Bertok.

Para alguien que esta de viaje con la novia, sin portatil ni posibilidad de escuchar eso...posteando desde una misera blackberry de hace dos años....a parte de ahorrar y conservar la pasta...algun dato, cifra de paro, despidos, salida del euro, despido funcionarios, aumento edad jubilacion....convertirnos en protectorado aleman para sus fabricas a bajo coste?

Me estais dejando acongojado....pasen ustedes un buen finde


----------



## Janus (23 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus.... ¿¿¿un botijo lleno de vino???:vomito: :vomito: :vomito:



Es el mana del español. Totalmente ajeno a participar en la solucion a los problemas y plenamente comprado/subvencionado/subsidiario/anestesiado por el establisment a través de regalos sin esfuerzo alguno (ej, el botijo de vino que viene a representar con lo poco que se conforma un español para dejar de dar la lata y perder el espíritu crítico necesario para la mejora).


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Me estan djando muy intrigado con el enlace de Bertok.
> 
> Para alguien que esta de viaje con la novia, sin portatil ni posibilidad de escuchar eso...posteando desde una misera blackberry de hace dos años....a parte de ahorrar y conservar la pasta...algun dato, cifra de paro, despidos, salida del euro, despido funcionarios, aumento edad jubilacion....convertirnos en protectorado aleman para sus fabricas a bajo coste?
> 
> Me estais dejando acongojado....pasen ustedes un buen finde



Va bien encaminado pero concluyen que los alemanes no se atreven a intentar convertirnos en protectorado porque acabaríamos hundiendo su país. 
Han decidido que nos las apañemos solos porque no tenemos solución, volvemos al siglo XIX como mínimo. 

Mueren el PP y el PSOE pero ni en sus últimos estertores son capaces de matar a la hidra de 17 cabezas y dos ciudades autónomas.

Volvemos al caciquismo servil por pura incapacidad de regenerarnos y montamos un nuevo chiringuito en el que intentamos venderles pisos y campos de golf a los chinos...
Ah y subvencionamos al cine español para que ahora en lugar de pelis de la guerra civil hagan peliculas de "Kunfu" para los chinorros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2012)

Pero sr. Janus, o estoy yo espeso 99.99% de posibilidades, o usted confunde

La bota de vino,







con un botijo....







Otherwise, no lo entiendo. :o


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Va bien encaminado pero concluyen que los alemanes no se atreven a intentar convertirnos en protectorado porque acabaríamos hundiendo su país.
> Han decidido que nos las apañemos solos porque no tenemos solución, volvemos al siglo XIX como mínimo.
> 
> Mueren el PP y el PSOE pero ni en sus últimos estertores son capaces de matar a la hidra de 17 cabezas y dos ciudades autónomas.
> ...



Bien explicado. Todos mucho más pobres, los trabajos mal pagados y un clima irrespirable en esta cloaca llamada ejpaña.

El Chulibex por debajo de los 4500 8:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero sr. Janus, o estoy yo espeso 99.99% de posibilidades, o usted confunde
> 
> La bota de vino,
> 
> ...



Por el norte al botijo le ponemos anís, el resultado de darle a la bota o al botijo es parecido... 


Algo tendran que ver sus cervecitas mañaneras en eso de que está obtuso


----------



## faraico (24 Mar 2012)

Una duda de dos mas dos cuatro.

No creen que la sangre por b o por c no llegara al rio??

Mas que nada porque si se supiese que hay muchas posibilidades de que eso se cumpla...no estarian las "manos fuertes" (que ya sabrian eso) vendiendo deuda a expuertas y el reino de españa con problemas imfinitos para colocar esa deuda???

O es que son los bancos espanioles los que la estan comprando.....pero no compraran toda...habra otras "manos fuertes" que compren...supongo.

Por otro lado lo de los chinos suena a coÑa....ver a pepon haciendo de bruce lee debe estar divertido, no me jodais!!

Por descontado que ese escenario es fuera del euro,no??

Mucho me parece a mi 4500 puntos para el ibex en esa situacion...cortos, cortos!!!


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero sr. Janus, o estoy yo espeso 99.99% de posibilidades, o usted confunde
> 
> La bota de vino,
> 
> ...



Botijo, botijo. La bota es para ricos y hay que matar primero un bicho para hacerla. El botijo es de cerámica.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:19 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:16 ----------




faraico dijo:


> Una duda de dos mas dos cuatro.
> 
> No creen que la sangre por b o por c no llegara al rio??
> 
> ...



Las manos fuertes de verdad estan ganando dinero vía cortos. Los bancos están comprando la deuda del estado con la esperanza de que todo no se puede ir por el coladero. Es una especie de carry trade que funciona muy bien, y es muy rentable, si no quiebra la Administración.


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2012)

A las buenas noches... a mí no me saltó nada... y ahora me pesa que no lo haya hecho...

Respecto a los ETN sobre el VIX, yo les recomiendo vivamente que se abstengan. La debacle del TVIX está arrastrando al resto (la gente huye...) y yo creo que de algún modo afecta incluso a los indices de referencia.

TVIX Gráfico básico | VelocityShares Daily 2x VIX Sho Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas

Ahora tambien hay mini-vix... lo digo por sí...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Botijo, botijo. La bota es para ricos y hay que matar primero un bicho para hacerla. El botijo es de cerámica.



Pues se mata una gacela y se hace una bota como dios manda!Sera por gacelas, oh wait!!!:XX:

Acabo de terminar de oir el primer audio. Y lo primero que he hecho es googlear "Engineer Openings" a ver como está el percal...:´( :´(

Que lástima....


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2012)

Ahora, antes de ponerme algo de música para desconectar y poder dormir, voy a echarle una oreja a los enlaces de Bertok. Espero no tener que ir a una farmacia de urgencia a buscar un Orfidal.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (24 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena invertir 1 hora en escuchar esto:
> 
> Economía directa mp3 21-03-2012 Persectivas reales del desempleo en España en mp3 (21/03 a las 19:50:58) 01:07:06 1121927 - iVoox
> 
> Cuidado no os hagáis caquita



joder ... joder ...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (24 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ahora, antes de ponerme algo de música para desconectar y poder dormir, voy a echarle una oreja a los enlaces de Bertok. Espero no tener que ir a una farmacia de urgencia a buscar un Orfidal.



Hazte una manzanilla con valeriana


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Mar 2012)

Janus como ve al ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus como ve al ibex



lateral los próximos dos dias ::


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> lateral los próximos dos dias ::



y usted como lo ve señor de los fibos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y usted como lo ve señor de los fibos



Precisamente hoy he empezado un libro exclusivamente de fibos .
Viendo los gráficos, parece que, al menos todavía no va a subir, al menos esa es mi opinión.


----------



## Claca (24 Mar 2012)

600BANKS (sector bancario europeo):







Figura de techo en marcha, pero la estructura alcista se mantiene todavía. El tercer impulso sigue activo, por algo el precio frenó justo en la cresta del segundo, pero le falta verticalidad y todo apunta a que terminará fallando.

De momento no hay nada confirmado y, teniendo en cuenta el lateral, la opción de volver arriba no se puede descartar mientras la tendencia aguante.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (24 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> 600BANKS (sector bancario europeo):



lo del recuadro en azul parece una miniatura de la grafica entera ... ienso:

pd: son las 3 de la mañana, os pido comprension para con mi persona


----------



## Cantor (24 Mar 2012)

ojú, vuelve uno de una semana de viaje de curro y se encuentra cienes y cienes de páginas por leer, me tienen ustedes matao

bueno, aunque sea con retraso, entro para comentar tres cositas:
- mi querido ghkghk, enhorabuena por su recién estrenado compromiso, le deseo que sean los dos muy felices
- y cómo no, me alegro muchísimo por Janus (y por janus tb), no dudaba que le saldría bien, y deseo que le vaya muy bien, que seguro que será así
- r3n3 o como sea... creo que en la web de valenciso se puede hacer socio del club valenciso, gratis, y hacer pedidos. Cuando yo fui a la bodega en persona, me hizo socio y hace poco me enviaron publicidad para hacer un pedido si quería.
Por si le interesa: Compañia Bodeguera Valenciso

ah, y yo me inclino más por una horquilla 30-40 para el 80% de la población, en esa estoy yo al menos


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Una duda de dos mas dos cuatro.
> 
> No creen que la sangre por b o por c no llegara al rio??
> 
> ...



Pero si la deuda española está principalmente en manos de los bancos patrios y en segundo lugar en la hucha de las pensiones, es resto es pecata minuta.

Somos la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.


----------



## bluebeetle (24 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero sr. Janus, o estoy yo espeso 99.99% de posibilidades, o usted confunde
> 
> La bota de vino,
> 
> ...



Hay que buscar la tercera vía Sr. Guybrush )


----------



## VOTIN (24 Mar 2012)

Una pena que no se tenga java para el ipad,
jode no poder usar tiempo real de Bankinter en el ipad


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece la pena invertir 1 hora en escuchar esto:
> 
> Economía directa mp3 21-03-2012 Persectivas reales del desempleo en España en mp3 (21/03 a las 19:50:58) 01:07:06 1121927 - iVoox
> 
> Cuidado no os hagáis caquita



Por si hay algun friki en el hilo inocho:

La canción de inicio con violines, es el where is my mind de los Pixies...

(muy bien elegida por cierto...)

Feliz finde a tod@s! 

Jeje la encontré: 

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s9VIokAPNjM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s9VIokAPNjM?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 11:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 11:08 ----------

GT vaya descubrimiento el grupo que he puesto arriba (The string quartet), tiene versiones de System of a Down, Tool, Korn, etc... :baba:

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Hay que buscar la tercera vía Sr. Guybrush )



Para dar la bienvenida al fin de semana, dejo dos tintillos que no están nada mal.

JGC | Vinos García Carrión | Home Vinos García Carrión

Bodega - Cune - Vino

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:37 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:32 ----------




VOTIN dijo:


> Una pena que no se tenga java para el ipad,
> jode no poder usar tiempo real de Bankinter en el ipad



Métete aquí y dales la brasa 

"muchos son programadores de empresas de renombre dedicadas al desarrollo de aplicaciones" 

Htc es a aplicaciones como burbuja a bolsa
HTCMania

En android se puede hacer casi cualquier cosa, pero bueno informate igual algun friki del mundo le da o le ha dado por desarrollar java para el ipad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El segundo link que he puesto, ACOJONA mucho, mucho más.
> 
> Economía directa mp3 23-03-2012 La deuda española en jaque en mp3 (23/03 a las 19:52:08) 01:12:11 1126812 - iVoox
> 
> Lo conocía desde hace varios años pero me voy a poner el pañal y el chupete



seráenoctubreoista


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Mar 2012)

La próxima semana será interesante para los amantes de pepon a finales de ella, mucho lateral guarro y alguna sorpresita de más.

Un offtopic rapidito:

Tengan cuidado por el foro que la moderación se está empezando a poner peor que la Gestapo, Increíble.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para dar la bienvenida al fin de semana, dejo dos tintillos que no están nada mal.
> 
> JGC | Vinos García Carrión | Home Vinos García Carrión
> 
> ...



Con casi de 50 millones de iphone y de ipad vendidos el que lo consiga
se hace millonario ,con que cobre 1€ en la app store de apple por descargarlo se sacaria minimo 50 millones de euros por la patilla
Tendra mas complejidad y no estan capacitados para hacerlo


----------



## ponzi (24 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Con casi de 50 millones de iphone y de ipad vendidos el que lo consiga
> se hace millonario ,con que cobre 1€ en la app store de apple por descargarlo se sacaria minimo 50 millones de euros por la patilla
> Tendra mas complejidad y no estan capacitados para hacerlo



La empresa que le tenga contratado...
Casi toda esta gente esta empleada en empresas que tienen un departamento exclusivamente para las aplicaciones de android y de apple.
Ponlo en el foro que igual a nadie se le ha ocurrido o simplemente que solo lo podrá hacer la empresa que tenga el contrato con oracle

Descarga gratuita del software de Java

Y mira tontos no son ya lo están desarrollando

Oracle | Hardware and Software, Engineered to Work Together

Applications | Oracle


----------



## credulo (24 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Con casi de 50 millones de iphone y de ipad vendidos el que lo consiga
> se hace millonario ,con que cobre 1€ en la app store de apple por descargarlo se sacaria minimo 50 millones de euros por la patilla
> Tendra mas complejidad y no estan capacitados para hacerlo



Hablo de oídas, así que igual meto la pata, pero creo que el java está vetado de la apple store. El problema es que en un app del store está muy limitado lo que le permiten hacer con lenguajes de ******ing y máquinas virtuales.

En parte es para eliminar posibles mercados fuera de la store. Si te permiten un java en el ipad, nadie te impide hacer tu propio store con aplicaciones java que se ejecuten en el ipad.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2012)

Se acerca el momento de salir por patas.

Apple ser ms grande que Espaa en tres aos | Navegante | elmundo.es


----------



## Janus (24 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus como ve al ibex



A mí nunca me ha gustado el IBEX, quizá porque para scalping es super innoble. Por eso no lo sigo mucho. Además, el spread vía CFDs es más caro que en otros activos. Por eso, tiro contra el DAX que es donde están los que mandan y generan los movimientos.

Si vas más allá del cortísimo plazo, decirte que el IBEX está hecho una castaña. Yo lo veo bajista y a poco que se tuerza el DAX, se va a 8000 primero y a 7600 después.

No es previsible ningún desplome potente en Alemania y USA por lo que cualquier arreón bajista en el IBEX puede ser aprovechado para acumular algo con visión más allá de 1 semana. Ahora está muy de moda el recrudecimiento de la crisis de la deuda y los paises de Europa del Sur van a sufrir y existirán amagos de caidas pronunciadas. Los índices de volatilidad en Europa subirán seguro por lo que ahí puede haber una oportunidad de reward.

Antes que mirar a este índice, me parece más interesante estar atentos a la banca europea. Por ejemplo, Societe Generale no ha sido capaz de romper la resistencia en 25. Le ha ocurrido dos veces desde el último cuatrimestre de 2011. En escenarios muy positivos para la bolsa y la banca en particular, SG ha ido con muchísima fuerza pero por una cosa u otra, no ha sido capaz de romper eso.

Si las primas vuelven a subir, atentos a SAN y BBVA porque se les va a acumular el trabajo ya que 2012 es un muy mal año para ellos al respecto de las provisiones del ladrillo con la una ley etc...

No deje de revisar, hay que crear hábito, las materias primas porque en algún momento se volverán a poner tendenciales y ahi se puede ganar mucho dinero porque cuando están en tendencia, se nota en el bolsillo ya que engañan poco. Y por supuesto, también las solares y las carboneras en el radar.


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No es previsible ningún desplome potente en Alemania y USA *por lo que cualquier arreón bajista en el IBEX puede ser aprovechado para acumular algo con visión más allá de 1 semana*. Ahora ...



Tómate la pastilla hamijo.


----------



## pollastre (24 Mar 2012)

Sr. Revenant, comentarle que lo último que están vendiendo es la cosecha del 2005 (se lo digo de primera mano, porque yo mismo encargué una caja hace escasos 40 días). 

La he probado, y puedo decirle que la encuentro excelente. Si se anima, le doy un consejo: no pierda el tiempo con intermediarios, llame directamente a la bodega (Compañia Bodeguera Valenciso), pregunte por la Srta. Ana - profesional intachable del sector donde las encuentre - y pídale una caja de 6 botellas. 

Apenas en 48 horas, la caja estará puesta en la puerta de su casa por la agencia de transporte. Calidad/precio difícil de igualar....



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Leido World War Z, me ha gustado y no soy de historias cortas, justo cuando te engancha salta a la siguiente. Este foro aparte de Fibos, soportes y guanos es un club de caballeros  lástima que no me guste la ginebra
> Se me resistió el Valenciso 2003 que recomendó el Sr. Pollastre, puse a mi contacto en Logroño a la busca y captura, pero en las pocas bodegas que lo conocían no lo tenían, hacen un producción pequeña por lo visto. Estoy esperando la próxima recomendación.
> 
> P.D.: Felicidades ghkghk. Si puedes ves a cenar a la terraza del musée Pompidou.


----------



## atman (24 Mar 2012)

Muy buenas, entre ayer noche y hoy he escuchado los podcast que nos dejó Bertok ayer...

Creo que son muy catastrofistas. Estense tranquilos, nada de eso va a pasar... otro día, les comento mis argumentos. Ahora ando algo liado preparando las maletas...


----------



## Mulder (24 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Revenant, comentarle que lo último que están vendiendo es la cosecha del 2005 (se lo digo de primera mano, porque yo mismo encargué una caja hace escasos 40 días).
> 
> La he probado, y puedo decirle que la encuentro excelente. Si se anima, le doy un consejo: no pierda el tiempo con intermediarios, llame directamente a la bodega (Compañia Bodeguera Valenciso), pregunte por la Srta. Ana - profesional intachable del sector donde las encuentre - y pídale una caja de 6 botellas.
> 
> Apenas en 48 horas, la caja estará puesta en la puerta de su casa por la agencia de transporte. Calidad/precio difícil de igualar....



Lo acabo de ver en el Gourmet del cortinglés a 17,50 leuros la botella.

¿cuánto vale en pedido directo?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:56 ----------




atman dijo:


> Muy buenas, entre ayer noche y hoy he escuchado los podcast que nos dejó Bertok ayer...
> 
> Creo que son muy catastrofistas. Estense tranquilos, nada de eso va a pasar... otro día, les comento mis argumentos. Ahora ando algo liado preparando las maletas...



A mi no me impresionan mucho y es que leer a Centeno todos los lunes ya le inmuniza a uno de todos los despropósitos de los políticos y banqueros de este país


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi no me impresionan mucho y es que leer a Centeno todos los lunes ya le inmuniza a uno de todos los despropósitos de los políticos y banqueros de este país



Cuente, cuente Quien es ese Centeno? Donde le lee?

Es que a mi también me gustan las pelis de miedo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Cuente, cuente Quien es ese Centeno? Donde le lee?
> 
> Es que a mi también me gustan las pelis de miedo ::



No conoce a Centeneitor?

El Disparate Econmico por Roberto Centeno - Cotizalia.com

Sólo uno al día, tómelo con precaución, pone de muy mala leche leerlo.


----------



## Claca (24 Mar 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> lo del recuadro en azul parece una miniatura de la grafica entera ... ienso:
> 
> pd: son las 3 de la mañana, os pido comprension para con mi persona



El recuadro azul es una posible figura de suelo, aunque no tiene demasiada validez porque la rotura ha sido muy débil. Normalmente cuando el precio se acumula de ese modo con tanto pánico como hubo a finales del verano pasado significa que tenemos un suelo en marcha, aunque en las caídas más gordas, como en la que hubo en 2008, suele haber otro peldaño más hacia abajo antes del giro de mercado, así se aseguran que los peques se quedan fuera.

Lo que también se aprecia es que a pesar de las malas noticias y el sentimiento negativo que tenemos en europa, la corrección en el sector bancario de momento no ha supuesto descensos significativos ni daños en la estructura alcista del rebote, que sigue plenamente vigente. Esto viene bien para tomar un poco de perspectiva, pues desde hace semanas al más mínimo recorte las ganas de guano llevan a considerar _que esta es la buena_, cuando en realidad el precio permite oportunidades en el lado largo hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.

A finales de enero comenté que veía muy probable guano del bueno en cualquier momento, pero durante este tiempo he ido reconociendo que todavía no se ha visto ningún gesto especialmente bajista en los gráficos, sólo debilidad en algunos índices y valores, y de hecho cuando el DAX volvió a acercarse por segunda vez a los 6.950 (resistencia que cité en posts anteriores), admití que muy probablemente subiría todavía, y el muy cabrito ha llegado hasta los 7.190, así que ya ves lo que pasa cuando los andamios de Construcciones Pepón siguen operativos...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:21 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:02 ----------

DAX y su posible giro:


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No conoce a Centeneitor?
> 
> El Disparate Econmico por Roberto Centeno - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Sólo uno al día, tómelo con precaución, pone de muy mala leche leerlo.



Madre...... me he tomado dos en un día y tengo una acidez...


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Muy buenas, entre ayer noche y hoy he escuchado los podcast que nos dejó Bertok ayer...
> 
> Creo que son muy catastrofistas. Estense tranquilos, nada de eso va a pasar... otro día, les comento mis argumentos. Ahora ando algo liado preparando las maletas...



Atman, la economía ejpañola está con cangrena terminal.

Las opciones son fallecimiento o amputación.

Para cualquiera de las 2 opciones, la sociedad ejpañola no está preparada y se va a liar parda ("Que vamos que la he liao parda" - YouTube).

Rajoy va a meter la podadora, tras las elecciones andaluzas, de forma kamikaze y el empobrecimiento de la sociedad va a ir muy rápido (paro por las nubes, caida masiva de los salarios, quiebras empresariales de las empresas que dependen de forma importante de los gastos del estado, ......). Viene muy negro.

Por otra parte, la deuda ejpañola es impagable sin ratios de crecimiento del 3% o inflación alta. Ninguna de estos 2 escenarios se prevee en los próximos 3 años. *Es imposible hacer frente a los pagos futuros sin destruir la economía y en esas estamos*.

Es una película de miedo por capítulos y la serie ya está muy avanzada. ¿que crees que va a pasar ante el próximo ataque a la deuda ejpañola?

De volver a los primeros 80s no nos libra nadie, ¿crees que la sociedad ejpañola es capaz de aguantar las caidas salariales y el paro con la estratosférica deuda privada que tenemos?. El que tenga deudas se va a arrepentir toda su vida.

Ojalá me equivoque pero lo veo improbable.

Espero tus argumentos.


----------



## faraico (24 Mar 2012)

Bertok lo que comentas en otro post, en relacion a que se deberian "salvar los muebles"....a que terefieres exactamente?

Bancolchon y cuentas fuera de EspaÑa?


----------



## bertok (24 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Bertok lo que comentas en otro post, en relacion a que se deberian "salvar los muebles"....a que terefieres exactamente?
> 
> Bancolchon y cuentas fuera de EspaÑa?



Salvar los muebles es:

- Meterse en un nivel de vida asumible.
- Eliminar todas las deudas.
- Tener un colchón para poder aguantar 5 años si vienen mal dadas.

El dinero fuera de Ejpaña no creo que sea necesario ahora mismo, nadie te lo va a quitar. El problema lo tendrá el que no tenga efectivo ....

Cuando llegue el momento del colapso, habrá que volver a plantearse que se hace con los ahorros. El acojone va a ser máximo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Salvar los muebles es:
> 
> - Meterse en un nivel de vida asumible.
> - Eliminar todas las deudas.
> ...



Cuando le leo me dan ganas de dejar de leer este foro e irme a informarme en el de expatriados (no es broma). Por "efectivo" se refiere a dinero cash (como diría Carmen Lomana) en billetes contantes y sonantes bajo el colchón o cualquier producto bancario líquido como puede ser una cuenta o una IPF?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 01:01 ----------

LOL! Son las 3:03, Calópez ha atrasado la hora del servidor en lugar de adelantarla!

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Espero tus argumentos.



Tal vez he sido demasiado sutil... ::

Bueno, hablando en serio, me han aportado alguna cosilla más. Aunque creo que se dejan cosillas en el tintero que podrían suavizar esas perspectivas, aunque sea incapaz de precisar cuanto, en el fondo estoy bastante de acuerdo. 

Creo que nos queda al menos un "trágala" en España y que a nivel mundial queda como mínimo un último shock. 

Y me explico, si a un biólogo le das las características de un ecosistema cerrado podrá calcularte el nivel de equilibrio del mismo o bien predecir que el sistema es inestable y que se romperá por algún sitio. A partir puede formular múltiples hipótesis/escenarios pero probablemente, o normalmente, su única afirmación categórica será la primera (es estable o no).

No si de los dos eventos que cito ambos serán el mismo (España se vuelve disruptiva para la economía mundial) o si serán distintos y, en este caso, desconozco el alcance y efectos de esa tercera onda de choque sobre España. Pero en ningún caso será pequeño.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Mar 2012)

No sonó sutil, son las horas xd


Como es típico por aquí: "Pues acabo de volver del Santino(majadahonda) y estaba hasta arriba...no veo la crisis..."

Como curiosidad diré que después de mi coche, el más cutre era un Q7 nuevo (hbc) y entre los vehículos aparcados había 2 MB CL AMG nuevos también.

Lo que me lleva a pensar que jodidos de verdad estarán/estaremos los de siempre.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cuando le leo me dan ganas de dejar de leer este foro e irme a informarme en el de expatriados (no es broma). Por "efectivo" se refiere a dinero cash (como diría Carmen Lomana) en billetes contantes y sonantes bajo el colchón o cualquier producto bancario líquido como puede ser una cuenta o una IPF?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 01:02 ---------- El original se escribió a las 01:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Lo de expat es una muy buena opción ::

No soy partidario de Bancolchón, al menos por ahora. Efectivamente productos líquidos que permitan estar a una distancia de un click de llevarlo fuera (productos en Luxemburgo, Suiza, ...)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 07:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 07:30 ----------




atman dijo:


> Tal vez he sido demasiado sutil... ::
> 
> Bueno, hablando en serio, me han aportado alguna cosilla más. Aunque creo que se dejan cosillas en el tintero que podrían suavizar esas perspectivas, aunque sea incapaz de precisar cuanto, en el fondo estoy bastante de acuerdo.
> 
> ...



El nivel de equilibrio en la economía ejpañola, probablemente es el siguiente:

- Una economía en la que no habrá trabajo para 7 o 8 millones de parados.

- Una economía en la que se realizará una redistribución de la masa salarial y en consecuencia una caída brutal de los salarios.

Dicho esto, el verdadero problema no es lo que ingresas si no lo que debes. Las deudas privadas son las que arruinarán a buena parte de la población. Si Mariguano mete la podadora hasta el fondo, veremos historias terribles y la población se levantará con el garrote en la mano.

La perspectiva es terrible se mire por donde se mire para los que tengan deudas. El resto aunque sea malamente podrá seguir tirando.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *El nivel de equilibrio en la economía ejpañola, probablemente es el siguiente:*
> 
> - Una economía en la que no habrá trabajo para 7 o 8 millones de parados.
> 
> - Una economía en la que se realizará una redistribución de la masa salarial y en consecuencia una caída brutal de los salarios.




NO, ése no es el nivel de equilibrio, es el escenario hacia el que vamos, y no puede ser un estado "metaestable" desde el punto de vista socioeconómico. 
¿Le parece que una economía con un 30% de paro es sostenible? puede permanecer en ese estado mucho tiempo? 
Llegado ese punto, el sistema, mejor dicho, los agentes que lo forman, se moverán. Y puesto que la situación es extrema, los movimientos probablemente tambien lo sea.

Lo que más me preocupa es que de todas las soluciones que he visto, de todas las dinámicas de salida, de resolución,... no hay una sola carente de grandes "peros".

Cuando los elementos que forman un ecosistema no consiguen encontrar un equilibrio, el ecosistema se rompe y la mayor parte de sus constituyentes desaparecen. Pasado un tiempo, las formas de vida que queden así como otras nuevas que puedan aparecer, volverán a intentarlo.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Le parece que una economía con un 30% de paro es sostenible? puede permanecer en ese estado mucho tiempo? Ese no es el nivel de equilibrio, es el escenario hacia el que vamos, y no puede ser un estado "metaestable" desde el punto de vista socioeconómico. Llegado ese punto, el sistema, mejor dicho, los agentes que lo forman, se moverán.
> 
> Lo que más me preocupa es que de todas las soluciones que he visto, de todas las dinámicas de salida, de resolución,... no hay una sola carente de grandes "peros".



Atman, un sistema que ha sido sacado de su situación de equilibrio mediante una interacción externa, tiende a la situación de equilibrio cuando dicha interacción externa remite.

La agresión externa ha sido el sobredimensionamiento del mercado laboral (tiraflechas principalmente).

O sacan del país a un montón de millones de aspirantes a currelas (que no lo van a hacer).

O distribuyen la masa salarial entre mayor cantidad de currelas (aquí el problema es que la peña anda muy endedudada ....).

O nos quedamos con 7-8 millones de desempleados de forma permanente.

Cualquiera de ellas (aunque en menor escala) es muy mala.

Queda mucho, mucho que sufrir. Muchos lo van a empezar a hacer ahora.


----------



## atman (25 Mar 2012)

Estamos diciendo casi lo mismo, Bertok. Cuando yo introduzco el término "ecosistema" pretendo aportar un visión no-lineal del problema. Sí, yo soy más pedante.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Estamos diciendo casi lo mismo, Bertok. Pero yo soy más pedante que usted.



No me trates de usted, que ando en la treintena ::

Dicho lo cual, los 2 próximos años en el Chulibex deberán ser realmente negativos. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Atman, un sistema que ha sido sacado de su situación de equilibrio mediante una interacción externa, tiende a la situación de equilibrio cuando dicha interacción externa remite.
> 
> La agresión externa ha sido el sobredimensionamiento del mercado laboral (tiraflechas principalmente).
> 
> .



Hay otro enfoque para el mismo problema. 

El mercado de Capital Productivo (Real: fabricas, maquinaria, empresas con capacidad de exportación, etc.) esta depauperizado, y no es capaz de dar empleo o toda la oferta de mano de obra que hay, al menos no a los costes actuales.

Ya sabe eso de Producción = Capital + Trabajo (añandiendo como catalizador dosis de Know-How y buena gestión)

Si te falta cualquier de los 2 reactivos de la reacción, no hay reacción.
Saludos.


----------



## bertok (25 Mar 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Hay otro enfoque para el mismo problema.
> 
> El mercado de Capital Productivo (Real: fabricas, maquinaria, empresas con capacidad de exportación, etc.) esta depauperizado, y no es capaz de dar empleo o toda la oferta de mano de obra que hay, al menos no a los costes actuales.
> 
> ...



Trabajo habrá (poco bien pagado o mucho muy mal pagado). Vamos a mucho muy mal pagado.

Lo cual no arregla el problema porque la gente tendrá que pagar sus zulos y tal.

A la vuelta de varios años este país no lo conocerá ni la madre que lo parió.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Trabajo habrá (poco bien pagado o mucho muy mal pagado). Vamos a mucho muy mal pagado.
> 
> Lo cual no arregla el problema porque la gente tendrá que pagar sus zulos y tal.
> 
> A la vuelta de varios años este país no lo conocerá ni la madre que lo parió.



el problema en mi opinión no es que los salarios o pensiones no bajen (deberían hacerlo -20% ) es que los precios no bajan, sino lo contrario (inflación + impuestos)


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2012)

Como no hay mucha actividad bursatil les acabo de contar el timo del "piso de alquiler barato"

Al final el supuesto "francés" volvío a enviarme un correo diciendo que para tener la seguridad de que yo tenia dinero (le había ofrecido costear yo misma un seguro de impago) me pedía que hiciera una transferencia a "mi familia" a través de Western Union, así él vería si tenia dinero.

Supongo que luego me pediría copia o envío por internet del envío de dinero y con un código del propio recibo y sin necesidad de comprobar la identidad , él podría sacar el dinero en cualquier oficina de Western Union en Nigeria o Katmandu.

En fin lo puse en la página de delitos informáticos de la GC.


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Mar 2012)

miren, una foto del encuentro de dos foreros (en la foto esta el nombre, pero intenten adivinar antes de mirarlo) 

pd: es de broma


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Trabajo habrá (poco bien pagado o mucho muy mal pagado). Vamos a mucho muy mal pagado.
> 
> Lo cual no arregla el problema porque la gente tendrá que pagar sus zulos y tal.
> 
> A la vuelta de varios años este país no lo conocerá ni la madre que lo parió.



Vamos a ver. Todavía no tienes algo de tu patrimonio en un fondo en Luxemburgo, de esos que son en euros de verdad?.

Una buena jugada financiera en esa línea (evitar que a tí te toque el proceso de dilución del poder adquisitivo) y no va a ser necesario pensar en si el trabajo es así o asá.

Piensa a lo grande y actúa en lo pequeño. Gran proverbio chino.

Los rentitas se crean en momentos como los que vamos a enfrentar.


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 Mar 2012)

muy buen cruce de argumentos entre bertok y atman



vmmp29 dijo:


> el problema en mi opinión no es que los salarios o pensiones no bajen (deberían hacerlo -20% ) es que los precios no bajan, sino lo contrario (inflación + impuestos)



"inflación de la mala" como la llama el señor "melchor rodriguez"

el dinero se va para pagar los mil y un tipos de deuda a la que todos (incluso los que no tenemos deudas a nuestro nombre) estamos sometidos


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Ajetreo dijo:


> Como no hay mucha actividad bursatil les acabo de contar el timo del "piso de alquiler barato"
> 
> Al final el supuesto "francés" volvío a enviarme un correo diciendo que para tener la seguridad de que yo tenia dinero (le había ofrecido costear yo misma un seguro de impago) me pedía que hiciera una transferencia a "mi familia" a través de Western Union, así él vería si tenia dinero.
> 
> ...



Cuando envías dinero por Western Union se te pide la ciudad y la oficina de destino, así que por ahí no puede pegartela, el tiene que recoger el dinero necesariamente en la oficina de destino.

Por otra parte si el tipo es francés tu denuncia es papel mojado para la GC.

PD: no lo digo para desilusionarte.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2012)

El problema que tenemos en este país, al igual que en Grecia o Italia se llama 'la casta' todo lo demás es consecuencia de la actuación de 'la casta' desde los orígenes del problema a sus soluciones.

El problema se podría cortar de raíz desde este mismo momento y muy rápidamente, pero 'la casta' no va a permitir que su pesebre se venga abajo y en esas estamos. Al principio creí que la UE al intervenir el país iba a terminar con la casta y algún paso se ha dado en este sentido, pero al final ellos también son 'la casta' y están todos en el mismo barco, todos tienen sus apesebrados y conocen la importancia de tenerlos.

La única forma de acabar con este problema es atacar directamente a la casta donde más le duele, esto es en el cobro de impuestos, de cualquier forma, si una buena parte de la economía se vuelve sumergida (que es la única economía real en este momento) 'la casta' desaparecerá más temprano que tarde.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No si a mi no me ha timado, está claro que es un timo, pero si me dice esto de Wester Unión, me deja sin final para el timo... es extraño 

No he puesto denuncia, solo he informado en la página de delitos por internet.


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Es que somos un pais que tiene un sector primario lastrado por la PAC, un sector secundario basado solo en el ladrillo ya que el resto quedó casi eliminado cuando Felipe nos metió en la UE y se cepilló la industria para darle el gusto a Alemania, y únicamente tenemos un sector servicios medianamente decente gracias al turismo, pero que no es suficiente. Además, el paro es bastante estacional por la importancia del sector servicios, y encima el mercado de trabajo es muy rígido y solo se crea empleo cuando se crece económicamente bastante.
> 
> A partir de aquí, la única salida sería volver a tener una industria no solo basada en el ladrillo y hacer i+d, pero no nos engañemos, es muy, muy complicado que salgamos por ahí y compitamos con otros países en calidad.
> 
> Y como es casi imposible, solo nos va a quedar competir vía salarios. Y por eso creo que como dices, vamos a ir a mucho mal pagado.



el sector agricola se lo cargo FG por presiones en parte de Francia e Italia y parte de Alemania pero la industria no, bueno si interes al 20% y "luchadores de derechos subvencionados" & perroflautas


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en este país, al igual que en Grecia o Italia se llama 'la casta' todo lo demás es consecuencia de la actuación de 'la casta' desde los orígenes del problema a sus soluciones.
> 
> El problema se podría cortar de raíz desde este mismo momento y muy rápidamente, pero 'la casta' no va a permitir que su pesebre se venga abajo y en esas estamos. Al principio creí que la UE al intervenir el país iba a terminar con la casta y algún paso se ha dado en este sentido, pero al final ellos también son 'la casta' y están todos en el mismo barco, todos tienen sus apesebrados y conocen la importancia de tenerlos.
> 
> La única forma de acabar con este problema es atacar directamente a la casta donde más le duele, esto es en el cobro de impuestos, de cualquier forma,* si una buena parte de la economía se vuelve sumergida* (que es la única economía real en este momento)* 'la casta' desaparecerá más temprano que tarde*.



Pues tengo mis dudas de que la casta desaparezca por ese mecanismo, quizás algunos puedan dedicarse o trabajar en la economía sumergida, pero a otros nos fundirán a impuestos y llegaremos a situaciones tan miserable como eso que cuentan en otro hilo de pagar 5 euros para poder reclinar el sillón del acompañante de un enfermo en el hospital.
Parece que el seny catalán se ha tomado unas vacaciones muy largas


----------



## diosmercado (25 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes-noches. TASE con subida de 1,1%. Viene semana caliente.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2012)

Jo,jo,jo
Dile que para saber que es real y como acto de realidad se ponga la palabra escrita " burbuja" 
Así nos Pegamos unas risas,estas ocasiones no hay que dejarlas pasar::


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en este país, al igual que en Grecia o Italia se llama 'la casta' todo lo demás es consecuencia de la actuación de 'la casta' desde los orígenes del problema a sus soluciones.
> 
> El problema se podría cortar de raíz desde este mismo momento y muy rápidamente, pero 'la casta' no va a permitir que su pesebre se venga abajo y en esas estamos. Al principio creí que la UE al intervenir el país iba a terminar con la casta y algún paso se ha dado en este sentido, pero al final ellos también son 'la casta' y están todos en el mismo barco, todos tienen sus apesebrados y conocen la importancia de tenerlos.
> 
> La única forma de acabar con este problema es atacar directamente a la casta donde más le duele, esto es en el cobro de impuestos, de cualquier forma, si una buena parte de la economía se vuelve sumergida (que es la única economía real en este momento) 'la casta' desaparecerá más temprano que tarde.




Bueno, la casta .............. Y LOS ESPAÑOLES que están votando en masa a los socialistas en Andalucia y Asturias. Increible pero cierto.
Sinceramente, que se jodan y que vayan a llorar de sus desgracias a ....

Es que este país no tiene remedio. País sin formación ni capacidad de emitir criterio. Lo que llamas casta nos ha llenado de ignorancia y blue collars por todos los lados.


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues tengo mis dudas de que la casta desaparezca por ese mecanismo, quizás algunos puedan dedicarse o trabajar en la economía sumergida, pero a otros nos fundirán a impuestos y llegaremos a situaciones tan miserable como eso que cuentan en otro hilo de pagar 5 euros para poder reclinar el sillón del acompañante de un enfermo en el hospital.
> Parece que el seny catalán se ha tomado unas vacaciones muy largas



Precisamente, llega un momento en que de donde no hay no se puede sacar, da igual que suban los impuestos hasta el infinito, si todo el mundo se pasa a la economía sumergida, incluso descaradamente, llegará un momento en que no tendrán contra quien actuar, no habrá vaca que ordeñar ¿te imaginas al reducidísimo y mal pagado cuerpo de inspectores del fisco totalmente desmadrados porque no pueden con tantos casos de fraude?

El dinero público se dilapida de una forma brutal, hay que enseñar a estos gañanes *a la fuerza* que con estas cosas no se juega, somos casi el país que más impuestos paga de Europa y a cambio de todo ese dinero no se nos dan más que migajas de pobres, absolutamente ineficientes y muy recortados servicios públicos. Esto supone un robo en toda regla a la ciudadanía y quien no lo vea así es que está miope perdido.

La sanidad y la educación apenas suponen un 15%-20% del presupuesto total del Estado, aunque mucha gente opina erróneamente que es más del 50% pero esto es absolutamente falso.

O estrangulamos a la casta mediante su financiación o nos levantamos en armas para derrocarla y no hay más alternativas, hace ya mucho tiempo que la gente tendría que haber salido a romper todo lo que se encontrase por la calle, hace tiempo que debería de haber muerto algún policía antidisturbios, pero no se hace nada y no se hace porque nos duermen con ese dinero público que se malgasta a manos llenas, incluidas las subvenciones a equipos de fútbol.

En España necesitamos urgentemente un baño de realidad para que las cosas cambien de verdad, en Islandia lo hicieron y ahora les van muy bien las cosas.

PD: aprovecho la ocasión del tema para cambiar mi firma.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Todavía no tienes algo de tu patrimonio en un fondo en Luxemburgo, de esos que son en euros de verdad?.
> 
> Una buena jugada financiera en esa línea (evitar que a tí te toque el proceso de dilución del poder adquisitivo) y no va a ser necesario pensar en si el trabajo es así o asá.
> 
> ...



Ha mencionado en varias ocasiones el tema de capitales fuera de España, en concreto en Luxemburgo. No sé si este medio (por tema privacidad) es el más indicado pero me gustaría conocer que tipo de producto se ofrece, requerimientos de papeleos y cantidades para contratarlo y que tipos de cobertura ofrece que no tengamos en una cuenta en España.

Yo de momento estoy con IPF's anuales aquí, cancelables con la penalización de intereses y creo que en caso de un corralito o salida del euro (en mi humilde opinión escenarios poco probables) le veríamos las orejas al lobo y daría tiempo a sacar el dinero.

Son temas que me interesan mucho, lástima que la casa de campo esté cerrada porque era el lugar idóneo para debatirlos.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha mencionado en varias ocasiones el tema de capitales fuera de España, en concreto en Luxemburgo. No sé si este medio (por tema privacidad) es el más indicado pero me gustaría conocer que tipo de producto se ofrece, requerimientos de papeleos y cantidades para contratarlo y que tipos de cobertura ofrece que no tengamos en una cuenta en España.
> 
> Yo de momento estoy con IPF's anuales aquí, cancelables con la penalización de intereses y creo que en caso de un corralito o salida del euro (en mi humilde opinión escenarios poco probables) le veríamos las orejas al lobo y daría tiempo a sacar el dinero.
> 
> Son temas que me interesan mucho, lástima que la casa de campo esté cerrada porque era el lugar idóneo para debatirlos.



Muy sencillo, vía Bankinter se puede acceder a fondos de inversión gestionados por terceras gestoras y domiciliados en Luxemburgo (el código debe comenzar por LU). Quizá sea de la maneras más seguras de intentar preservar el dinero.
Otra opción sería adquirir divisas en dólares (reales, físicos) si bien existe el problema de que si no llega la salida de España del euro .... es probable que se devalúe contra el euro. Es un riesgo (como las hipotecas en yenes:.

Otra opción puede ser irse a una sucursal de DB y abrir una cuenta en Alemania (ellos realizan la tramitacion). O irse de vacaciones a Francia y hacer lo mismo. Todo lo que suene a Luxemburgo, Francia y Alemania .... protege el euro vs. neopeseta si llegara.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Es que somos un pais que tiene un sector primario lastrado por la PAC, un sector secundario basado solo en el ladrillo ya que el resto quedó casi eliminado cuando Felipe nos metió en la UE y se cepilló la industria para darle el gusto a Alemania, y únicamente tenemos un sector servicios medianamente decente gracias al turismo, pero que no es suficiente. Además, el paro es bastante estacional por la importancia del sector servicios, y encima el mercado de trabajo es muy rígido y solo se crea empleo cuando se crece económicamente bastante.
> 
> A partir de aquí, la única salida sería volver a tener una industria no solo basada en el ladrillo y hacer i+d, pero no nos engañemos, es muy, muy complicado que salgamos por ahí y compitamos con otros países en calidad.
> 
> Y como es casi imposible, solo nos va a quedar competir vía salarios. Y por eso creo que como dices, vamos a ir a mucho mal pagado.





En este país siempre se ha pensado que vivíamos gracias al turismo. Error, aquí se ha vivido gracias al crédito y a las transferencias europeas, y ambas fuentes se han secado.





Mulder dijo:


> El problema que tenemos en este país, al igual que en Grecia o Italia se llama 'la casta' todo lo demás es consecuencia de la actuación de 'la casta' desde los orígenes del problema a sus soluciones.
> 
> El problema se podría cortar de raíz desde este mismo momento y muy rápidamente, pero 'la casta' no va a permitir que su pesebre se venga abajo y en esas estamos. Al principio creí que la UE al intervenir el país iba a terminar con la casta y algún paso se ha dado en este sentido, pero al final ellos también son 'la casta' y están todos en el mismo barco, todos tienen sus apesebrados y conocen la importancia de tenerlos.
> 
> La única forma de acabar con este problema es atacar directamente a la casta donde más le duele, esto es en el cobro de impuestos, de cualquier forma, si una buena parte de la economía se vuelve sumergida (que es la única economía real en este momento) 'la casta' desaparecerá más temprano que tarde.



Totalmente de acuerdo. No somos conscientes porque los medios "oficiales" no publicitan como legisla Europa, pero el nivel de corrupción lobbysta es muy superior a lo que sucede en España. No es lo mismo un Gurtel, un fondo de reptiles, unos ERE's o Campeones que son cuatro mataos robando "cuatro" duros, que mafias organizadas que legislan para robar millones de duros.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 21:39 ---------- El original se escribió a las 21:28 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Muy sencillo, vía Bankinter se puede acceder a fondos de inversión gestionados por terceras gestoras y domiciliados en Luxemburgo (el código debe comenzar por LU). Quizá sea de la maneras más seguras de intentar preservar el dinero.
> Otra opción sería adquirir divisas en dólares (reales, físicos) si bien existe el problema de que si no llega la salida de España del euro .... es probable que se devalúe contra el euro. Es un riesgo (como las hipotecas en yenes:.
> 
> Otra opción puede ser irse a una sucursal de DB y abrir una cuenta en Alemania (ellos realizan la tramitacion). O irse de vacaciones a Francia y hacer lo mismo. Todo lo que suene a Luxemburgo, Francia y Alemania .... protege el euro vs. neopeseta si llegara.



Todas las opciones planteadas se pueden ejecutar en tres o cuatro días (sacar el dinero en cash o transferirlo a alguno de estos bancos y de ahí a otro país UE). Mi pregunta es: ¿creéis que en el supuesto de llegar a este escenario tendríamos ese tiempo?


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En este país siempre se ha pensado que vivíamos gracias al turismo. Error, aquí se ha vivido gracias al crédito y a las transferencias europeas, y ambas fuentes se han secado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues supongo que lo harán de madrugada y sin avisar, si llega el momento.
Yo personalmente hace tiempo que tengo mas de la mitad de mi patrimonio dinerario en un fondo en LU. Ahí no pierde valor y me permite dormir tranquilo.

Con el resultado increible de las elecciones andaluzas, España va a tener muy complicado hacer el ajuste necesario en las administraciones públicas. Lo mismo Rajoy se alegra porque ya tiene excusa. ESTO SIN DUDA QUE TIENE QUE TENER IMPACTO EN LA IMAGEN DE ESPAÑA EN EUROPA Y EN LA PRIMA DE RIESGO. Llegará, no tengan duda. Va a haber i) los paises del nucleo central, ii) los PIGS y iii) España.

No salgo de mi asombro cómo un solo andaluz puede votar al PSOE. Quizá lo ideal fuera votar en blanco pero desde luego que al PSOE no. Que ganas de mirarse hacia la indigencia. Es fuerte decirlo pero con mis impuestos, que no vivan muchos miserables que no son capaces de decidir su destino cuando han tenido la posibilidad. Total, ya están masivamente en el paro, de qué tienen miedo si peor no les puede ir?.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Son temas que me interesan mucho, lástima que la casa de campo esté cerrada porque era el lugar idóneo para debatirlos.



Que va, está abierta, pero no participa nadie.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo este verano tengo que ir a Francia, y desde luego que ya tenía pensado hacerme una cuenta allí. Incluso puedo poner una dirección física de allí si me la piden. Y tengo idea de ir moviendo algo de dinero vía web allí "for if the flies".
> 
> Otra opción en su momento (quizá hace un par de años), para protegerse contra la "neopeseta" habría sido comprar metales, monedas de oro principalmente. A 800 dolares la onza, habría sido una inversión no solo muy rentable hoy en día, sino que proporcionaba mucha tranquilidad ante un posible cambio repentino a neopeseta, ya que cotiza en dolares. A 1600 dolares ya da mucha cosa.



Mejor la cuenta en Francia. Los metales tienen el problema de ser referencia frente al dolar. Efectivamente hubiera sido un buen negocio por la revalorización pero eso es especular y puede salir mal. Es probable que los metales pudieran subir muchísimo porque se espera una inflación galopante pero si lo que se quiere es preservar el dinero ante una salida del euro, mejor quedarse exclusivamente con la opción de la cuenta o el fondo de inversión en Luxemburgo (en uno monetario por ejemplo).


----------



## Mulder (25 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Y el 75% del gasto de las comunidades va a sanidad, educación y servicios.



Hace alrededor de un mes colgué por el foro un gráfico de la Junta de Andalucía donde se veía muy claramente que su sanidad y educación no llegaban al 20%, al lado salía la media nacional y era ligeramente inferior.

Creo que vivimos muy engañados en cuanto al gasto público y la mayoría no tiene ni idea de donde acaba nuestro dinero.

A ver si mañana encuentro el gráfico.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hace alrededor de un mes colgué por el foro un gráfico de la Junta de Andalucía donde se veía muy claramente que su sanidad y educación no llegaban al 20%, al lado salía la media nacional y era ligeramente inferior.
> 
> Creo que vivimos muy engañados en cuanto al gasto público y la mayoría no tiene ni idea de donde acaba nuestro dinero.
> 
> A ver si mañana encuentro el gráfico.



Si por favor, es imposible, la sanidad en mi CCAA representa el 45% .

Hay muchísimo margen de mejora en la eficiencia, no solo de los gestores sino también del ciudadano, pero lo que esta claro es que en todos los países europeos el gasto en salud está entre en 9 y un 15% del PIB y nosotros no somos los que más gastamos. 
Tampoco gastar más significa mejor servicio, eso lo tengo gravado a fuego.


----------



## FranR (25 Mar 2012)

En Andalucía Salud (SAS + consejería de salud) se lleva más de un 25%.

Educación un 20%.

Entre esas dos partidas casi un 50%

Fte.

http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/haci...puesto2012/estado/programas/programas-b-3.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2012)

Se acabó el finde, volvemos al tema.

Muy buenas discusiones ha tenido sus señorías este finde :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Respecto a lo de las elecciones. No pienso perder un minuto de mi vida en votar a la parte pp o la parte psoe de la misma moneda, por lo que no he ido a votar. El sistema electoral es una basura, la constitución española es otra. Cuando me vengan con otra música, lo mismo canto. Hasta entonces, pagaré los impuestos que me vea obligado a ello, nada más. 

En otro orden de cosas, he oido eso de la casa de campo otras veces.

¿que hacen vuestras señorías alli?


----------



## VLADELUI (25 Mar 2012)

IU que zuzto me yevao. La isquierda real ya!!!!

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:08 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Bueno, la casta .............. Y LOS ESPAÑOLES que están votando en masa a los socialistas en Andalucia y Asturias. Increible pero cierto.
> Sinceramente, que se jodan y que vayan a llorar de sus desgracias a ....
> 
> Es que este país no tiene remedio. País sin formación ni capacidad de emitir criterio. Lo que llamas casta nos ha llenado de ignorancia y blue collars por todos los lados.



Solo por curiosidad ¿que es mejor opción Foro o PP? o tal vez IU, a mi me gusta más esto ultimo pero me deja usted intrjado.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2012)

jodelque mamao voy :ouch:


----------



## VLADELUI (25 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No salgo de mi asombro cómo un solo andaluz puede votar al PSOE. Quizá lo ideal fuera votar en blanco pero desde luego que al PSOE no. Que ganas de mirarse hacia la indigencia. Es fuerte decirlo pero con mis impuestos, que no vivan muchos miserables que no son capaces de decidir su destino cuando han tenido la posibilidad. Total, ya están masivamente en el paro, de qué tienen miedo si peor no les puede ir?.



Eso mismo pensaba yo de Valencia, mas conocida por zona 0, pero muchacho parece ser que la corrupción no les castiga. 

Ahora hablando en serio, lo de Andalucia ha sido simplemente reflejo de la reforma laboral, no votan solo los parados, es más creo que los parados somos los que menos votamos, pero aquí se ha hablado mucho de despedir interinos, laborales, bajar sueldos, subir impuestos y esto mete miedo. Rajoy podría haber tomado todas las decisiones sin esperar a esta elecciones y nos habría ahorrado algo de desprestigio internacional.

Y a Rajoy le cuesta la presidencia gobernar en estos momentos tan malos, le costo a ZP, le costatrá a Sarkozy es ley de vida, a la gente no le gusta quie le toquen sus dineros, aunque sea algo necesario e inevitable.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Por cierto yo sigo parado en la zona 0.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2012)

marditohs paniaguaos :vomito:


----------



## VLADELUI (25 Mar 2012)

Por cierto ¿como veís el IBEX mañana?


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2012)

WTF!!! marinero de agua dulce.

Guybrush, eres cómplice del sistema por acción u omisión.


----------



## Janus (25 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Por cierto ¿como veís el IBEX mañana?



Impredecible porque manda el SP y detrás de él, el DAX.

Pero la prima debería sufrir y es posible que la banca se vea arrastrada.

Malos pagos para pastar.


----------



## VLADELUI (25 Mar 2012)

Pues mantengo INDITEX y espero guano en SAN para repetir desde más abajo, y si se acerca mayo está TEF para dividendo.

Yo que sé después de betfair esto es lo que más me divierte. Reconozco mi ignorancia, pero para ser gacela hay que ser ignorante ¿no?, pues ya está.

Lo que quiero es unirme al selecto grupo de gintoniqueros, que el Bombay lo tengo muy aburrido. Uno es rojo de alma, pero hay que comer y dar de comer que es peor.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> WTF!!! marinero de agua dulce.
> 
> Guybrush, eres cómplice del sistema por acción u omisión.



Todo lo contrario sr R3v3nANT, cuando estos HDLGP se encuentren con un 80 de abstención ya no podrán justificar sus tejemanejes.

La llamada "fiesta de la democracia" es una puta farsa para tenernos entretenidos con otro tipo de madrid-barsa. 

Si me llaman a votar por un sistema electoral justo, ahi estaré. Si me llaman para votar una constitución con una separación real de poderes, ahí estaré. Hasta entonces, que les dpc.

Usted podrá argumentar que vote por alguna opción política que defienda los intereses que le comentaba arriba. Pero fíjese que estos hdlgo tienen todo esto atado y bien atado. Chiringuito para mi un verano, el siguiente para tí, con este sistema electoral no hay sítio para nadie que no sea ppsoe...


----------



## vyk (25 Mar 2012)

Yo voto por subidas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Todo lo contrario sr R3v3nANT, cuando estos HDLGP se encuentren con un 80 de abstención ya no podrán justificar sus tejemanejes.



Esa táctica no funciona, en Tortuga con un solo voto se sienten legitimados. No se puede cambiar esto automarginándose.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Salvo las divisas, aqui todo el mundo anda sin cotizar, ¿?

Ahora sí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Esa táctica no funciona, en Tortuga con un solo voto se sienten legitimados. No se puede cambiar esto automarginándose.



Sr. R3v3nANT, ya veremos si se sienten legitimados con soloun 20% de votos o cifras similares. DE todas formas, cada uno es libre de votoar o no, de momento es un derecho, no una obligación . Es como lo de comprar sacyres


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

El dax ya sube 40 puntos. Mañana gap guapote, bueno hoy. Esta semana peponica. Como vamos a bajar, que cosas tengo.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El dax ya sube 40 puntos. Mañana gap guapote, bueno hoy. Esta semana peponica. Como vamos a bajar, que cosas tengo.



Estarán celebrando que España no va a hacer los deberes ni va a pagar sus deudas. JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO::


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Yo no tengo tan tan claro que mañana sea peponazo. Estas situaciones son las ideales para atrapar gaceladas a toneladas.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estarán celebrando que España no va a hacer los deberes ni va a pagar sus deudas. JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO::



Ya te digo, esto es una caricatura del copon. A veces no se si estoy drogado o todo esto es real.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya te digo, esto es una caricatura del copon. A veces no se si estoy drogado o todo esto es real.



Recuerda, los ojos prevalecen sobre el cerebro. Es lo menos ruinoso que se puede decir en bolsa, asumiendo que la lección del stop loss ya está superada


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

Pues con el rocket jump estilo Quake2 que han hecho pinta más verde que su imagen


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

España es la mejor, oeh, oeh, oeh, oeh, oeh.

Manda guevos que diría el pájaro aquel!!!!
Está visto que el dinero no tiene sentimientos ni atiende a las gilipolleces de los andaluces, sus cortijos y sus napias farloperas. Aquí manda cerrar bien el trimestre, y el resto que arree como dirían en mi tierra.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

el sp en el after supera los 1402-----------


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Muy sencillo, vía Bankinter se puede acceder a fondos de inversión gestionados por terceras gestoras y domiciliados en Luxemburgo (el código debe comenzar por LU). Quizá sea de la maneras más seguras de intentar preservar el dinero.
> Otra opción sería adquirir divisas en dólares (reales, físicos) si bien existe el problema de que si no llega la salida de España del euro .... es probable que se devalúe contra el euro. Es un riesgo (como las hipotecas en yenes:.
> 
> Otra opción puede ser irse a una sucursal de DB y abrir una cuenta en Alemania (ellos realizan la tramitacion). O irse de vacaciones a Francia y hacer lo mismo. Todo lo que suene a Luxemburgo, Francia y Alemania .... protege el euro vs. neopeseta si llegara.



Aviso sobre llevar efectivo a cuentas bancarias en la UE: deberá usted justificar el origen de la pasta sí o sí. En Francia, las entidades dan parte rápidamente y los de delitos económicos tardan cero coma cinco en darle un toque si usted no cumple. No le multan, pero bloquean el dinero.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 02:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 01:58 ----------

Como medio-decía antes, el problema es que no sabemos seguro cómo o por donde va a romperse todo esto para actuar en consecuencia. Yo he hecho un poco de todo, reducir deuda, pero no quitarla, sacar pasta de españa, comprar metales (hasta la fecha la mejor medida), aumentar un poco los stocks del negocio, guardar efectivo cerca, comprar latunes y otro largo etc. más o menos madmaxista...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 02:16 ---------- El original se escribió a las 02:14 ----------

el SP mientras no pille 1407 va como debe...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claro que están legitimados, guybrush. Al menos así se sienten ellos.
> 
> Mucha gente tiene la creencia de que no votar es una forma de castigo, pero para ellos no significa eso, y a los partidos políticos no les molesta en absoluto. Cuando te abstienes estás diciendo "me da igual, yo lo que decida la mayoría.".
> 
> El verdadero castigo es ir a votar y votar en blanco, que es la única forma de decirles que todos los candidatos les parecen una mierda. Si en las elecciones andaluzas hubiera habido un 40% de los votos en blanco se habrían cagado en los pantalones y les habría hecho pensar. Pero mientras la gente pase y opte por el que "lo que diga la mayoría" no va a haber reflexión ninguna por parte de los partidos.



Entiendo lo que dice sr Estilicón, y respeto su punto de vista. Pero fíjese que en mi caso el no ir a votar,no es porque todos los candidatos me parezcan una mierda, es porque tanto la forma de elegirlos como el marco constitucional en el que trabajan me parece una puta mierda. 

Fíjese, ¿como pretende usted que me preocupe en votar si en mi comunidad se sigue votando a farloperos, ladrones, incultos, incopetentes, mentirosos e ghdlgp? ¿creen que me quita el sueño lo que le ocurra a esta mierda de país acomplejado en eterna decadencia? Lo único que me preocupa es mi familia, hermano y sobrinos. Pero de esos ya me ocupo yo. 

Mire no voy a decir eso de en cuanto pueda me voy, pues tengo un buen trabajo (no bien pagado, pues en otros lares me podría levantar algo más), vivo en un buen sitio y soy moderadamente feliz. Pero tampoco niego que si me echasen del curro sería una liberación. Una liberación y una excusa para romper con esta mierda de país. 

Como la mayoría de nuestra generación (goku y tal ), somos gente viajada. Hemos visto como se hacen las cosas en otros sitios, la educación de la gente, la vitalidad, las ganas de hacer cosas. ¿como pretende que me implique con el sistema en un pais donde los dirigentes nos mienten a la cara impunemente?¿donde nos saquean y nos dicen que es para darnos mejores servicios?¿donde un cateto se hace político y se levanta más dinero en 4 años que yo en toda mi vida?

Voy a dejar el tocho para no aburrirles y resumo todo con un

QUE LES DEN POR EL CULO A TODOS ESTOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


suerte en la semana y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:27 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:25 ----------


----------



## Burbujilimo (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:27 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:25 ----------



Le falta la pregunta a Mulder... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

En este momento veo bastante preponderancia del lado largo con un 75% de probabilidad, aunque aun tengo la maquinita en el taller y me he pasado el fin de semana optimizando el precálculo consiguiendo que un proceso que duraba 8 días seguidos pase actualmente a tan solo 2 días y he conseguido optimizar todavía más pero ya era a costa de perder algo de información, aun sigo en ello.

La medía del día está en el 72% y yo creo que habría una buena entrada por debajo del 2460 del Stoxx, los leoncios están ligeramente largos y las gacelas ligeramente cortas en este momento.


----------



## ASAKOPACO (26 Mar 2012)

Buenos días!!
Mis niveles para hoy.
Por arriba 8380-8475.
Por abajo 8187-8087.

Suerte a tod@s.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

Toma, acaban de enterarse los inversores que se sigue votando ppsoe y cae a plomo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Le falta la pregunta a Mulder... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver en el Gourmet del cortinglés a 17,50 leuros la botella.
> 
> ¿cuánto vale en pedido directo?






Hmmmm.... no recuerdo ahora mismo, la verdad... ya le digo, hace algo más de un mes que pedí la última caja y no tengo los números en la cabeza, la verdad... pero es casi, casi seguro que pidiéndoles a ellos directamente saldrá algo mejor de precio.


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

8178 next level, una vez perdido el 8270...luego 8040


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 Mar 2012)

A lo mejor hoy celebramos en la bolsa y en la prima de riesgo el resultado de las elecciones de ayer ¿no? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 8178 next level, una vez perdido el 8270...luego 8040



Buena _perzona_! )
Estoy ya empezando a pensar en cerrar la posición en +400 pipos... :cook: :cook:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:23 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:20 ----------

Coño ya están esos 400 pipos y sigue pabajo :baba:

Menuda trampa idearon en el cierre del viernes :: ::


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

franr dijo:


> *8178* next level, una vez perdido el 8270...luego 8040



ding dong..... :d


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> A lo mejor hoy celebramos en la bolsa y en la prima de riesgo el resultado de las elecciones de ayer ¿no? ienso:



Ahora se podrá ir a trabajar el jueves. Rajoy ya ha recibido el mensaje.

Buenos días! Caixa Bank y Banca Cívica suspendidas.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Me ha gustado su post, Sr. Piratón, la verdad sea dicha.

Si no fuera porque no podría importarme menos lo que ocurra en, y a este país lamentable y absolutamente condenado, casi me indignaría al leer las verdades que Ud. ha escrito.

En verdad, le confesaré que casi disfruto con el auto-suicidio de "ésta, nuestra comunidad"... con su maravillosa actuación de ayer en las "urnas", esta panda de mandriles inadaptados, indigentes mentales, chupóteros de estómagos agradecidos quema-PERs en las barras de los bares, tendrá lo que se han ganado a pulso más pronto de lo que yo imaginaba.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dice sr Estilicón, y respeto su punto de vista. Pero fíjese que en mi caso el no ir a votar,no es porque todos los candidatos me parezcan una mierda, es porque tanto la forma de elegirlos como el marco constitucional en el que trabajan me parece una puta mierda.
> 
> Fíjese, ¿como pretende usted que me preocupe en votar si en mi comunidad se sigue votando a farloperos, ladrones, incultos, incopetentes, mentirosos e ghdlgp? ¿creen que me quita el sueño lo que le ocurra a esta mierda de país acomplejado en eterna decadencia? Lo único que me preocupa es mi familia, hermano y sobrinos. Pero de esos ya me ocupo yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR , hoy tiene marcado (aunque sea de manera borrosa) los 7...?


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

Se ha frenado en el primer nivel, luego 8040. A partir de ahí terreno sin explorar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Sr. adriangtr deje de flapflapearse y postee algo !!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Mar 2012)

Guanos dias a todos. 
Me saltó el Stop en EBRO. Perdidas...Muy mala pinta tiene esto...y no solo para la bolsa.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR , hoy tiene marcado (aunque sea de manera borrosa) los 7...?




Por abajo hay cuerda hasta los 695x. Parada a repostar en 6975. Perder con claridad el 6950 pondría las cosas chunga-lê, vía libre para los 6K9.


edit: ups, perdón, quería citar el mensaje del Sr. GT y he citado su pregunta al Sr. FranR :o


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Mar 2012)

La bolsa está dando unos bajones de golpe muy grande no?, eso qué podría significar?


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. adriangtr deje de flapflapearse y postee algo !!



Tengo los hogos llorosos de la emoción :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Y lo único que falta ya para liarla cosa mala es que los usanos se levanten con el pie cambiado.... ::

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:33 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:32 ----------




Adriangtir dijo:


> Tengo los hogos llorosos de la emoción :fiufiu:



No le entiendo, querrá decir y_orosos de la hemozión_, verdad?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras, el cael no va a palal, jajajajajaja.

Andasulia ha botado este fin de semana, no veas como saltaban en las fiestas las muchachas y muchachos, y los colegios abiertos un domingo, pa que?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

marditoh ejpeculadore , ahora subanla para cargar cortos en to lo alto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> La bolsa está dando unos bajones de golpe muy grande no?, eso qué podría significar?



Pa subir desde mas abajo.


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> La bolsa está dando unos bajones de golpe muy grande no?, eso qué podría significar?



Que la venta de vaselina aumentará en gran cantidad, casi en la misma proporción que el ungüento del tío del bigote.

Se está deteriorando la situación...y el dinero es muy cobarde.

Rajoy no está siendo la solución, es un gato escayola...y se están dando cuenta.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:35 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:34 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Por abajo hay cuerda hasta los 695x. Parada a repostar en 6975. Perder con claridad el 6950 pondría las cosas chunga-lê, vía libre para los 6K9.
> 
> 
> edit: ups, perdón, quería citar el mensaje del Sr. GT y he citado su pregunta al Sr. FranR :o



Que San cucufato le escuche...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Hablando de soluciones a problemas. Acojonantes los audios posteados por el sr. Bertok....
A ver como era :"ai am espani, i can guork beri jard for a dis of rais"


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> La bolsa está dando unos bajones de golpe muy grande no?, eso qué podría significar?



Estoooo, ummm, ¿que hay más gente vendiendo que comprando?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Lo que me extraña es que el resultado de las elecciones no estuviera.....

descontado

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoooo, ummm, ¿que hay más gente vendiendo que comprando?



la fiabilidad de su sistema es legendaria


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoooo, ummm, ¿que hay más gente vendiendo que comprando?



Voy a algoritmizar eso ahora mismo... tiene toda la pinta de módulo ganador


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de soluciones a problemas. Acojonantes los audios posteados por el sr. Bertok....
> A ver como era :"ai am espani, i can guork beri jard for a dis of rais"





Mulder dijo:


> Estoooo, ummm, ¿que hay más gente vendiendo que comprando?



Están ustedes sembraos, la secretaria a venido a ver que me pasaba :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

[YOUTUBE]joVUEtcr3uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> la *secretaría *a venido a ver que me pasaba :XX:




Pero ha venido con los muebles y todo ? o sólo el suelo y los tabiques ? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero ha venido con los muebles y todo ? o sólo el suelo y los tabiques ? :XX::XX::XX:



Culpa del ipad que me pone acentos automáticos:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

Como venga er talivan se lo come....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Si hasta en los terminales bloomberg somos portada, es que somos los siguientes. Estoy nervioso. No pasa na, Marbella esta llenica rusos, pero llenica llenica, si hasta vive el hijo de Putin.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

estaba esperando un rebote para atizarle en 8400 pero los marditoh ejpeculatas se han adelantado 

corto en 8170 , vamos a por los 7700 pa empezar :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

La cosa no debe ser muy buena...Hay un montón de valores en igmarkets en los que sólo se puede operar por tlf..... :o


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si hasta en los terminales bloomberg somos portada, es que somos los siguientes. Estoy nervioso. No pasa na, Marbella esta llenica rusos, pero llenica llenica, si hasta vive el hijo de Putin.




Espere, espere... no se vaya... recuerde que le debo una visita a su chiringuito antes de que lo cierre.... ya sabe que aún me debato entre el RS5 y su M5 de Ud., que dicen que no ha salido todo lo "in" que debería... ya sabe, las malas lenguas lo dicen... ::


----------



## Greco (26 Mar 2012)

Guanazo por fin..., menos mal que sali justo a tiempo... A ver si se acaba, que yo no opero a la baja, de momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Guanazo por fin..., menos mal que sali justo a tiempo... A ver si se acaba, que yo no opero a la baja, de momento.



Yo tampoco, opero con crecimientos negativos ::

[YOUTUBE]DKJz404GZYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Culpa del ipad que me pone acentos automáticos:fiufiu:



hace un reemplazar "h" por "´". Estos yankees!!!! ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

La presión vendedora está siendo aplastante.... esto no hay quien lo pare de momento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Voy a intentar plantearselo en lenguaje que pueda usted entender, porque el otro le cuesta, si, le cuesta.

Lo que usted plantea es comprar bolsa alemana o española, asin de claro, o peor, hacerle caso al gato de cola larga o a su niña. Esto es lo mismo. Yo un coche que no sea traccion trasera lo denomino automovil, yo lo que quiero es un coche. Pa divertirme, pa jugar, porque no me voy a ponerme con las cartitas o el domino en el centro de salud, verdad.

No se, es como comrpan acciones de BASF o de banco de valencia, no hay color.
Las lenguas esas que se las metan por el bujero el culo, o que se las pillen con la braqueta a medio subir, eso es lo que deberian de hacer. Las malas lenguas tambien decian que las mujeres que fumaban no eran buenas, si yo le contara......

Yo ya no tengo nada que ver alli, pero donde hubo fuego siempre queda ceniza o algo asi no?


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

Buenos días

Joer tengo que salir y no me atrevo a dejar los cortos abiertos.

Que disfruten del guano


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

yo manejo una caida hasta 6700 y desde ahi realizar un pullback a la alcista de largo perdida


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Yo guanazo pa ustedes, mis 20 puntillos me sirven para pagar el adsl, que creo que viene hoy.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

Acabo de leer a Centeno. No sé si aprovisionarme de palomitas o latunes


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de leer a Centeno. No sé si aprovisionarme de palomitas o latunes



con un revolver y una unica bala sera suficiente


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acabo de leer a Centeno. No sé si aprovisionarme de palomitas o latunes



Pongase largo en latunes y compre stocks options de maiz


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Se han vendido a guiris mucho, mucho es en orden de magnitud unidades en este asunto, porque esos descuento no saben que significa, pagan el precio tarifa. Esta gente el dia que descubran el arte del regateo se asustan.

Pero es un coche donde el limite limite es el 17% de rebaja, hagase una idea de los precios que le den.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con un revolver y una unica bala sera suficiente



Señores, que llevamos años ya por estos foros. Como si no estuviéramos ya acostumbrados a este tipo de cosas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Esto no es guano, está bien y tal. Pero yo quiero un -5% en mi cañón. Un -5% :fiufiu:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Mar 2012)

Pepon counterstrike??? Han roto ojales con esos velones en el DAX jaja


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Entra volumen en sentido contrario, y del fuerte.

Esto es la locura total.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto no es guano, está bien y tal. Pero yo quiero un -5% en mi cañón. Un -5% :fiufiu:



Oiga, que en 4 dias hemos pasado del 8615 hasta el 8100. Un 6%. ¿Que mas quiere?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Es cerrar los cortos, y disparar hacia arriba...............debo reducir la carga de contratos :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Oiga, que en 4 dias hemos pasado del 8615 hasta el 8100. Un 6%. ¿Que mas quiere?



onvre -5% en un día, que uno tiene sus ilusiones....


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Otra vez se me escapo la entrada en Indra y Repsol,le falto un pelo para que entraran las ordenes.....
Seguiremos acechando
Rep 18.9 Indra 9.44


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es cerrar los cortos, y disparar hacia arriba...............debo reducir la carga de contratos :XX: :XX:




Qué salvajes, han revertido el neto diario en apenas dos minutos, de -700 a casi +900.


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Mar 2012)

podría algún entendido sobre la bolsa que son los largos y que son los cortos?


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Las ibertrolas como pierdan los 4 se despeñan hacia los 3,54 a la voz de ya ya ya.......
Esta ya cociendose en su punto


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Mar 2012)

Que asco de país.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> podría algún entendido sobre la bolsa que son los largos y que son los cortos?



Busque la firma del sr. mulder.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué salvajes, han revertido el neto diario en apenas dos minutos, de -700 a casi +900.



Muy salvaje, vienen tiempos interesantes no cree?


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco de país.



Mr. Darkside... ya echábamos de menos su desbordante optimismo... ¿dónde se mete últimamente que postea tan poco?


----------



## Vercingetorix (26 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco de país.



¿Que tiene que ver la Bolsa con el pais?


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Muy salvaje, vienen tiempos interesantes no cree?




Bueno, eso dependería de su definición de "interesantes"... yo, que sabe que soy un hombre tranquilo, de los que no mataría por un RWD para hacer drifting en la rontonda de entrada a mi pueblo (aunque tampoco he renunciado a ello en el pasado, con cierta satisfacción por mi parte, debo añadir) le diría que unos tiempos "demasiado" interesantes son malos para el bolsillo, por aquello de la volatibilidad mal entendida y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Jajaja, a interesantes me refiero a que lo vamos a pasar bien en este hilo proximamente.
Arggg, su mensaje encierra una imagen de usted, que no se porque, me la esperaba. Usted ha sido miembro de la cofradia del cafrismo automovilistico.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, eso dependería de su definición de "interesantes"... yo, que sabe que soy un hombre tranquilo, de los que no mataría por un RWD para hacer drifting en la rontonda de entrada a mi pueblo (aunque tampoco he renunciado a ello en el pasado, con cierta satisfacción por mi parte, debo añadir) le diría que unos tiempos "demasiado" interesantes son malos para el bolsillo, por aquello de la volatibilidad mal entendida y tal.



Maestro,usted que sabe de cosas de estas de informatica y tal y pascual
es que me he comprao un ipadnew pero esta jodio porque no tiene java,
¿hay alguna forma o plataforma gratis o algo en real time para ver corizaciones?

Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajaja, a interesantes me refiero a que lo vamos a pasar bien en este hilo proximamente.
> Arggg, su mensaje encierra una imagen de usted, que no se porque, me la esperaba. Usted ha sido miembro de la cofradia del cafrismo automovilistico.



_Trucatista _empedernido con una R de litro, _porchófilo _declarado - aunque hace ya algunos años que no ejerzo -... de veras me imaginaba Ud. yendo apaciblemente a comprar el periódico a la plaza del pueblo, mientras saludaba sonriente a los nativos a un lado y a otro de la ventanilla? ::::

Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Uhmm!!!BOLSASYMEADOS esta aguantando muy bien el castigo de hoy..


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro,usted que sabe de cosas de estas de informatica y tal y pascual
> es que me he comprao un ipadnew pero esta jodio porque no tiene java,
> ¿hay alguna forma o plataforma gratis o algo en real time para ver corizaciones?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo



Ah. Sr. Votín... lo del java con el ecosistema Apple tiene mala solución, me temo.

Para hacer corta una historia larga, a Apple no le sale de las manzanas permitir Java en su hardware, para no perder el control de las aplicaciones que pueden correr sobre sus cacharros (esto es, no perder el control de su Apple Store).

Tendrá Ud. que recurrir a aplicaciones nativas para el iOS (vamos, para los cacharricos de Apple). He leído alguna que otra vez por aquí, que la gente usa ProrealTime. Pues esos señores, por ejemplo, tienen - creo recordar - una aplicación para iOS.

Podría intentar por ahí, a ver qué tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Señores marcho pero quien avisa no es traidor, hoy es jornada de sustos, aten las plusvis, y en el lado corto yo las dejaria correr, pero siempre vigilante. A medida que se acerque usa, y su dichoso mercado, las cosas ya desvarian, como desvaria el pirata despues de 2 botellas de ron.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señores marcho pero quien avisa no es traidor, hoy es jornada de sustos, aten las plusvis, y en el lado corto yo las dejaria correr, pero siempre vigilante. A medida que se acerque usa, y su dichoso mercado, las cosas ya desvarian, como desvaria el pirata despues de 2 botellas de ron.



Puntualizo, yo hasta las 3.14 botellas controlo y tal....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mr. Darkside... ya echábamos de menos su desbordante optimismo... ¿dónde se mete últimamente que postea tan poco?



Pues como auditor que soy, trabajando sin descanso, que es la temporada de más trabajo.

Un saludo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Trucatista _empedernido con una R de litro, _porchófilo _declarado - aunque hace ya algunos años que no ejerzo -... de veras me imaginaba Ud. yendo apaciblemente a comprar el periódico a la plaza del pueblo, mientras saludaba sonriente a los nativos a un lado y a otro de la ventanilla? ::::
> 
> Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.



Hoyga me ha entendido mal, usted iba largo y yo le he dicho que me imaginaba que iba largo, a ver si asi me entiende. 

Diccionario Señro Pollastre-restodepersonas, YA.


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puntualizo, yo hasta las 3.14 botellas controlo y tal....



Supongo que después deja de contar :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

ay que nos vamos de nuevo!


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

A poco que se amorren al pilon las repsoles a 18,9 y las indras a 9.44 entramos de nuevo.......


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que después deja de contar :XX:



Supone bien, maestro Mulder, supone bien....:vomito:

Por cierto, una inmersión sub-100 estaría cojonuda :baba:


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ay que nos vamos de nuevo!



Pero además, nos vamos de una forma muy curiosona....

Nos vamos "dejándonos" ventas por el camino... muy sutil, pero lo están haciendo... vamos, que estos quieren visitar el 6950 sí o sí.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

el guanear no va a parar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero además, nos vamos de una forma muy curiosona....
> 
> Nos vamos "dejándonos" ventas por el camino... muy sutil, pero lo están haciendo... vamos, que estos quieren visitar el 6950 sí o sí.





Repito un comentario anterior. La situación no es normal ienso:. En IGm apenas hay valores en el ibex en los que pueda operar desde la pltaforma por inet. Para hacerlo ha de ser por tlf. ¿A algún otro le pasa?

Road to +500pipos )


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

En Interdin se opera con normalidad en todos los valores.


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

ay ay ay....


----------



## nombre (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Repito un comentario anterior. La situación no es normal ienso:. En IGm apenas hay valores en el ibex en los que pueda operar desde la pltaforma por inet. Para hacerlo ha de ser por tlf. ¿A algún otro le pasa?
> 
> Road to +500pipos )



a un servidor también con IGm, me creia que era por lo de caixa, pero ya me extrañaba que gamesa y abengoa estaban igual...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Casi las pillo las rep para entrar en 18,9 pero habia mucha cola
otra vez sera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ay ay ay....


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2012)

Disfruten lo votado. Y a ver si esto se contagia al otro lado del charco que, de momento están demasiado tranquilotes.

Yo hoy ando liado: trasladamos los bártulos del Exchange a Google Apps.

Lo de Apple con Java yo creo que es, ante todo, por no perder el control del Marketplace. Si dan entrada a Java, por el agujero les montan un market paralelo para vender aplicaciones sin ver ellos un duro. Y eso no-que-no...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 10:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 10:47 ----------

Los de eleconomista es que me matan: flash-noticia>>titular>>Llega el final del trimestre: es hora del "window dressing".

Se debe llevar la moda grunge en cortinas...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Las ibertrolas siguen su paln previsto,primera parada 4 para coger fuerzas y descender a 3,54 y desde allli fuerte rebote a 4,5
Las abengoas estan coquetas pero a mas de 14 nanai de la china,ahora los rebotes son mas cortos y esta dificil salir de 15 y mas cuanto mas crca este el reparto del dividendo
Las indras estan duras a 9,58 y a menos que intervengan los cortistas estara joio bajarlas,pero ahi estaremos para un rebote


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2012)

¡Saludos a los que ganan dinero y un abrazo a los que lo pierden!


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Saludos a los que ganan dinero y un abrazo a los que lo pierden!



Miren qué feliz anda nuestro Romeo bursátil particular 

Esperamos que esté yéndole de miedo por aquellos lares, Sr. Ghkghk ...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Saludos a los que ganan dinero y un abrazo a los que lo pierden!



El vicio te puede,ni en Paris con la parienta te desconectas ::


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Miren qué feliz anda nuestro Romeo bursátil particular
> 
> Esperamos que esté yéndole de miedo por aquellos lares, Sr. Ghkghk ...



Me ha ido de lujo...



VOTIN dijo:


> El vicio te puede,ni en Paris con la parienta te desconectas ::



... pero ya estoy de vuelta, en el trabajo!


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

Todo apunta a que los bancos han roto las estructuras alcistas de medio plazo -podría ser una dilatación, pero es muy poco probable-, aunque se acercan a una zona de soporte importante en el corto plazo:

5,78 SAN

6,96 BBVA (ha activado un segundo bajista con objetivo 5,80)

En estos valores, por lo tanto, ya se puede considerar 'rebote' cualquier gesto al alza. Llevan mucha sobreventa por lo que no sería raro que ese rebote fuera más o menos llamativo.

El IBEX mantiene todavía su lateral, con TELEFONICA aguantando el tipo.


----------



## JoTaladro (26 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Todo apunta a que los bancos han roto las estructuras alcistas de medio plazo -podría ser una dilatación, pero es muy poco probable-, aunque se acercan a una zona de soporte importante en el corto plazo:
> 
> 5,78 SAN
> 
> ...



6.96 o 5.96 para el BBVA?

¿Cómo definirías "corto plazo?

Gracias.


----------



## Muttley (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puntualizo, yo hasta las 3.14 botellas controlo y tal....



Y supongo que a las 2R3.14 empezaras a andar en circulos de radio R.::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> 6.96 o 5.96 para el BBVA?
> 
> ¿Cómo definirías "corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias.



Corto plazo es lo que tardaría yo en invitar a mi guarida a la señorita de su firma ::


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> 6.96 o 5.96 para el BBVA?
> 
> ¿Cómo definirías "corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias.



Tranquilo,antes de llegar a 6.96 el bbva lo veremos pasar por los 5 euros
seran estos los que tiren del ibex a 8000 o por debajo


----------



## ponzi (26 Mar 2012)

Analisis de una factura de la luz:

Tarifa eléctrica

Como narices piensan hacer competitivo uno de los países con mas impuestos de toda europa

IVA (normal y especial)
Impuesto de sociedades (reducido si eres una ERD)
*Cotizaciones sociales (Gran parte para a los sindicatos)*
Este y no otro es el gran gasto laboral que tienen que asumir las empresas. Una empresa seria con visión de futuro no busca altas rotaciones de personal o despido barato sino que el salario bruto que se paga mes a mes sea asumible.Un empleado que gana 1000 euros puede estar suponiendole perfectamente un coste de 1600-1700 eu mensuales para la empresa.
El despido barato solo beneficia a chiringuitos de quita y pon.
IRPF (de los mas altos de europa)
IBI
Tasas de basuras

Esta casta política nos esta saliendo muy cara. 
Supungo que en andalucia y asturias crearan puestos de la nada para que ninguno de los dos partidos deje de exprimir al ciudadano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Y supongo que a las 2R3.14 empezaras a andar en circulos de radio R.::



mas o menos


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 08:27 ---------- El original se escribió a las 08:25 ----------



te has lucido colega

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me ha gustado su post, Sr. Piratón, la verdad sea dicha.
> 
> Si no fuera porque no podría importarme menos lo que ocurra en, y a este país lamentable y absolutamente condenado, casi me indignaría al leer las verdades que Ud. ha escrito.
> 
> En verdad, le confesaré que casi disfruto con el auto-suicidio de "ésta, nuestra comunidad"... con su maravillosa actuación de ayer en las "urnas", esta panda de mandriles inadaptados, indigentes mentales, chupóteros de estómagos agradecidos quema-PERs en las barras de los bares, tendrá lo que se han ganado a pulso más pronto de lo que yo imaginaba.



No se preocupen en absoluto. Andalucía seguirá siendo la comunidad más pobre en el país más pobre. Seguirán sin trabajo y totalmente subvencionados. El consumo de farlopa con buena salud y ya pensando en la Feria de Abril.

En realidad, NADA HA CAMBIADO.

Dicho esto, gracias a semejante atajo de mamones porque nos han llenado de plusvalías en el día de hoy, y aún no ha finalizado.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Analisis de una factura de la luz:
> 
> Tarifa eléctrica
> 
> ...



totalmente deacuerdo, pero el cidadadano demuestea su amor por ellos votandolos::


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Ha entrado mucho neto en este segundo pico del doble techo intra (703x). Cuidado si alguien va a intentar un corto rápido... no vaya a ser que ni respeten el doble techo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Yo sigo de vueltas con mis cosas. Como las plusvis corren, me aburro.
Indagando en la info de IGmarkets, me encuentro con esto:







Parece ser que en algunos valores no tienen suficientes acciones prestadas para respaldar los cortos. O así lo entiendo yo :S


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

El euroyen está tonteando demasiado con la directriz alcista en timeframe diario. Le veo con ganas de romper hacia abajo pero de momento hay que esperar a que se confirme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece ser que en algunos valores no tienen suficientes acciones prestadas para respaldar los cortos. O así lo entiendo yo :S



Lo cual implica que hasta el botones está corto. Traducción: bajadas para confianza del personal y barbacoa en marcha con toda la leña dentro.
Voy preparando una salsa romesco y unos calçots para acompañar a la carne de gacela :baba:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Veo que muchos valores están sin cotizar y o bien es un error del sistema informático de la Bolsa o bien es que están acojonados de lo que pudiera suceder si cotizasen valores sin la liquidez de los 8 grandes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo cual implica que hasta el botones está corto. Traducción: bajadas para confianza del personal y barbacoa en marcha con toda la leña dentro.
> Voy preparando una salsa romesco y unos calçots para acompañar a la carne de gacela :baba:



No se que pensar, la verdad. A ver si algún maestro opina sobre el tema. Amén que estemos felices retozando en las plusvies y nos cojan un short-squeeze mirando pacuenca.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

Yo ya tengo mi SL protegiendo una cifra de pipos nada desdeñable.

Y hoy ya cerré los cortos que quedaban de la semana pasada.

Entre la semana pasada y esta sumo (a groso modo) 500 pipos en apenas 10 operaciones (realizar beneficios, esperar rebote y volver a cargar cortos).

Estoy por dejar de tocar y salirme de bolsa no vaya a ser que me acostumbre XD


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Mar 2012)

Buenos días, muchos estarán hoy "ociosos" dejando correr plusvis eh pillines?


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Qué cabrones. El hecho de que no estén cotizándose muchos valores hace que no ponderen por lo que el IBEX 36 está teniendo menos bajada de la que debería tener. Creo yo ....


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha entrado mucho neto en este segundo pico del doble techo intra (703x). Cuidado si alguien va a intentar un corto rápido... *no vaya a ser que ni respeten el doble techo*.



Estos malvados leoncios, la verdad es que son malvados... pero una vez les cojes las vueltas, no son tan malos chicos después de todo... si hasta puedes ganar algo de pasta con los muchachos y todo :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

De so hablamos el sr. R3v3nANT Ver Mensaje y yo, sr. Janus. No es que no coticen, es que en IGmarkets (creo que usted opera cone llos también) limitan para ciertos valores las operaciones a través de la plataforma por inet. Fíjese en la imagen que colgué en la página anterior. Es Raro-raro-raro.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De so hablamos el sr. R3v3nANT Ver Mensaje y yo, sr. Janus. No es que no coticen, es que en IGmarkets (creo que usted opera cone llos también) limitan para ciertos valores las operaciones a través de la plataforma por inet. Fíjese en la imagen que colgué en la página anterior. Es Raro-raro-raro.



Tampoco en bankinter!


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre ve relevantes a 7090


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tampoco en bankinter!


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

Reporting: Todos los valores cotizando con normalidad y con la posiblidad de abrir cortos.

10:4


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Vuelvo y veo esto muy alto, vamos a por unos cortos, si hay suerte igual sacamos para pagarle al del gas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vuelvo y veo esto muy alto, vamos a por unos cortos, si hay suerte igual sacamos para pagarle al del gas.



marvado ejpeculador


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

No termina esto de guanear como es debido......
hace falta un poco mas de calor........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> marvado ejpeculador



Deme un trabajo, y dejare de especular......................dos veces al dia.


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Reporting: Todos los valores cotizando con normalidad y con la posiblidad de abrir cortos.
> 
> 10:4



Por el amor de dios, edite el mensaje que se ven datos privados (entre ellos el número de cliente de interdin).



Editado: gracias chinito


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Y por eso lo cita :


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> y por eso lo cita :



:XX::XX::xx:

No recordaba que salía el número de contrato en la ventanita.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Por el amor de dios, edite el mensaje que se ven datos privados (entre ellos el número de cliente de interdin).



¿donde,donde...?


----------



## pyn (26 Mar 2012)

Número de contrato, teléfono e email... Casi ná xDD


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Número de contrato, teléfono e email... Casi ná xDD



¿Salía foto? ¿Era revenant o revenanta? ¿está buena?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:56 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:54 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre ve relevantes a 7090



7087 y 7077, de momento... la Maginot superior se va ya a 7115.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Número de contrato, teléfono e email... Casi ná xDD



:ouch::ouch::ouch:

[YOUTUBE]nJpI5FWxp6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Ibe apunto de perder los 4,3
soporte relevante que como lo pierda ................


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Ahora te llamo, no es broma


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ibe apunto de perder los 4,3
> soporte relevante que como lo pierda ................



4.3->4.18-> 4.09 :baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Mar 2012)

parece q hoy mismo quieren tantear el 1413-1414 del S&P, ultimo sitio q nos hizo bajar.............. si los leones de este foro tienen razon estariamos camino del 1475 (pero primero a petar la resistencia)........... desde luego el ibex es un indice con caracter........ hace lo q le da la gana 

creo q si el S&P rompe por arriba puede llegar algo mas alla del 1475..... cerca del 1500


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q hoy mismo quieren tantear el 1413-1414 del S&P, ultimo sitio q nos hizo bajar.............. si los leones de este foro tienen razon estariamos camino del 1475 (pero primero a petar la resistencia)........... desde luego el ibex es un indice con caracter........ hace lo q le da la gana
> 
> creo q si el S&P rompe por arriba puede llegar algo mas alla del 1475..... cerca del 1500



Pues no sé, a no ser que se hayan malinterpretado los designios leoncios, estamos (al menos creo yo) en fase de corrección hacia mediados de los 13XX.
Para luego rematar la faena con el triple techo mas grande del universo .


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> parece q hoy mismo quieren tantear el 1413-1414 del S&P, ultimo sitio q nos hizo bajar.............. si los leones de este foro tienen razon estariamos camino del 1475 (pero primero a petar la resistencia)........... desde luego el ibex es un indice con caracter........ hace lo q le da la gana
> 
> creo q si el S&P rompe por arriba puede llegar algo mas alla del 1475..... cerca del 1500



Es posible pero está por verlo. Es un momento para estar atentos y no precipotarse.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nJpI5FWxp6s[/YOUTUBE]



Aja... transfiriendo a mi cuenta... aja, y listo. Transferencia completa. Ya tengo el dia hecho...

Buenas tardes!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Me ausento, cuando vuelva quiero que esto esté bien abajo ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Espere, espere... no se vaya... recuerde que le debo una visita a su chiringuito antes de que lo cierre.... ya sabe que aún me debato entre el RS5 y su M5 de Ud., que dicen que no ha salido todo lo "in" que debería... ya sabe, las malas lenguas lo dicen... ::



.
HAN publicado un artículo en km77.com: 


BMW M5. turismo, prueba, conduccin, traccin, motor. km77.com.


lo que ya sabíamos, no son coches para usar en carretera:




> En carreteras rápidas, como una autopista o una nacional con curvas de radio amplio, el límite a la hora de viajar rápido lo pone el sentido común de quién conduce, ya que el coche permite un paso por curva muy superior al de las normas de velocidad impuestas. Según la carretera se va haciendo más revirada va perdiendo algo de sentido tener un coche así si de lo que se trata es de ir lo más rápido posible.
> 
> En estas condiciones, la diferencia con un coche de 200 CV seguramente sea insignificante salvo que entre curva y curva haya mucha recta para acelerar.
> 
> *Y es que resulta muy difícil aprovechar la apabullante capacidad de aceleración que el motor del M5 puede proporcionar por los problemas que tiene para traccionar a la salida de las curvas.*




Aunque siempre puede pedirle una segunda opinión a Sabine, y que le de un paseo en el Ring Taxi:


<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_tG3Tx1e704&hl=nl_NL&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_tG3Tx1e704&hl=nl_NL&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></embed></object>



Si vive cerca de algún circuito quizá, si además tiene para los cambios de neumáticos (que no lo dudo), en fin ... en cualquier caso le envidio la duda.

Pero sigo pensando que, con ese dinero, se puede tener un deportivo de verdad y, por otra parte, una berlina de la ostia.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Mar 2012)

A más de uno le han petado el ojete con los cortos jaja. S&P ya un +0,70%.

Esta sesión promete ser interesante.

PEPON INCOMING!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Señorias con 10 pipoletos pago las proximas facturas del gas, fue sobre la bocina.
Ahora la sesion usa, y sus mercados en plan yo solo tener tecla verde.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:20 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:17 ----------

Un m1 mismamente, en carreteras reviradas lo puede hacer mejor. Pero estamos hablando de berlines pesadas y potentes, y en ese segmento el m5 es el mejor de muy pero que muy largo.


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> 6.96 o 5.96 para el BBVA?
> 
> ¿Cómo definirías "corto plazo?
> 
> Gracias.



Perdona que responda tarde, me refería a que para los próximos días es más probable recorrido al alza que no a la baja, porque tienen una zona de soporte muy muy fuerte en ese nivel, así que a menos que la perforen con verticalidad, lo lógico sería rebotar y fastidiar a los cortos (muchos stops de largos habrán saltado ya).

De cara al medio plazo (unas cuantas semanas, meses), el gesto es no obstante bajista, pues la resistencia prevalece por encima de la estructura alcista que desarrollaron desde los mínimos de septiembre.

Entiendo que lo de los plazos pueda llevar la confusión, pero es muy importante interiorizarlo para operar correctamente. En este caso, por ejemplo, el inversor trnaquilo deberá considerar las próximas subidas, si se producen, como una oportunidad para salirse. Quién esté encima del mercado y pueda entrar y salir con facilidad podría, además, aprovechar el contexto para rascar algo en el lado largo, aún considerando que tampoco se puede esperar que dure demasiado esta situación. 

A ver si así queda más claro...


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

Es lo que trataba de decirle al Sr. Chinazo ... (though, admiteddly, también trataba de provocarle un poquito  )... que 560cv con RWD no tienen demasiado sentido. Cabezonería de BMW....

En ese sentido, el AWD del RS5 es mucho más "vivible", más racional (si podemos llamar racional a alguno de esos modelos, esto es).

Cualquier día con lluvia o asfalto en mal estado, pon un M3/M5 al lado de un RS5, y únicamente le verán las luces de freno al RS5 (y eso sólo durante un tiempo, hasta que lo pierdan de vista :: ).

En ese sentido, los RS son coches más.... realistas, por así decirlo.



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HAN publicado un artículo en km77.com:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Es que ese contrasentido nunca lo he entendido.

Un m5 es algo absurdo realmente. Es lujo. Sobra. No es necesario. Entonces querer racionalizar la compra de una berlina superdeportiva es como pintarle canas al joven Claca, un absurdo.

Un m5 es un 80% mclaren mp4-12c solo que con dos puertas mas, y un maletero para meter una maleta, y asi que la mujer no te hinche a capones porque su madre no entra.

Yo si tuviera dinero, me compraba uno, solo para ir a Ascari, a meterle cruzadas y hacer trompos, porque si tuviera para comprarme un m5 me importaria 3 merluzas lo que costaran 2 ruedas. Para diario si tuviera dinero, iria en un serie 7 con tv y masajes hasta en la minga. Pero que me dejaran seguir haciendo el tonto el fin de semana con un m5, y encima antes podia llevar a la parienta al mercadona.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:47 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:44 ----------

[YOUTUBE]2012 BMW M5 F10 review stunning insane HD totalcar test - YouTube[/B][/YOUTUBE]

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:49 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:47 ----------

[YOUTUBE]BMW M5 2012 drift - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Yo soy igual de tontico que este.

[YOUTUBE]M5 2012 Drifting Monteblanco Spain - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:52 ---------- El original se escribió a las 14:49 ----------

Por cierto igual pruebo otros cortos con 10 pipos de sl en 7068.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

La señora del vídeo de BMW la vi en Top Gear llevando un tractor (Jaguar x-type diésel) y es una auténtica crack al volante.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

El indicador-TASE no falla). En cuanto abra usa nos vamos de parranda. Bernanke dice que si pero no... y subimos.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El indicador-TASE no falla). En cuanto abra usa nos vamos de parranda. Bernanke dice que si pero no... y subimos.



The U.S. economy needs to grow more quickly if it is to produce enough jobs to bring down unemployment, Federal Reserve Chairman Ben Bernanke said. 

Se pone tetas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Mandrilado estoy, tal como vinieron se fueron, adios 10 pipos.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:14 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:13 ----------

Veremos otra qe antes de verano? Parece que el discurso lo van cambiando.


----------



## davinci (26 Mar 2012)

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero tras echarle un vistazo a la FAQ sigo sin saber:

* ¿Qué es un pipo?
* ¿Qué es mandrilear?
* ¿Qué es un pepón?

Gracias.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

davinci dijo:


> Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero tras echarle un vistazo a la FAQ sigo sin saber:
> 
> * ¿Qué es un pipo?
> * ¿Qué es mandrilear?
> ...



Las respuestas estan en el foro de veteranos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Un punto. Si el ibex sube 50 puntos, son 50 pipos.
Mandrilear es perder. Yo acabo de perder 10 pipos, 10 puntos en el dax a razon de 25 eurines el punto.
Pepon es el mejor amigo del sp500, jajaja, pepon se dice cuando sube la bolsa. Si viene pepon es que sube, si viene guano es que baja.

Ya le vale, en lugar de preguntar por los cuerpos de Kujire y animosa pregunta por eso. Usted esta muy mal de lo suyo.


----------



## Wataru_ (26 Mar 2012)

Kujire ¿se aburrío del blog? Se sabe algo de ella??.

Me han puesto el culo como un mandril jaja... si comienzas en este mundo, usarás esa frase.

Un saludo


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Mar 2012)

Pending home sales index de febrero a las 16:00. Estimado 98.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un punto. Si el ibex sube 50 puntos, son 50 pipos.
> Mandrilear es perder. Yo acabo de perder 10 pipos, 10 puntos en el dax a razon de 25 eurines el punto.
> Pepon es el mejor amigo del sp500, jajaja, pepon se dice cuando sube la bolsa. Si viene pepon es que sube, si viene guano es que baja.
> 
> Ya le vale, en lugar de preguntar por los cuerpos de Kujire y animosa pregunta por eso. Usted esta muy mal de lo suyo.



Un pipo es la fluctuacion mas pequeña de cotizacion,no los puntos que se entienden por sus enteros asi 100 pipos seria un punto en el ibex
Digo yo ,pero vamos que yo de esto no se mucho


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> En este momento veo bastante preponderancia del lado largo con un 75% de probabilidad, aunque aun tengo la maquinita en el taller y me he pasado el fin de semana optimizando el precálculo consiguiendo que un proceso que duraba 8 días seguidos pase actualmente a tan solo 2 días y he conseguido optimizar todavía más pero ya era a costa de perder algo de información, aun sigo en ello.
> 
> La medía del día está en el 72% y yo creo que habría una buena entrada por debajo del 2460 del Stoxx, los leoncios están ligeramente largos y las gacelas ligeramente cortas en este momento.





muertoviviente dijo:


> la fiabilidad de su sistema es legendaria





Michi, michi, michi, gato...gatito...ven...ven aquí bonito...ven que vengo a darte tu....








:::::XX::XX:


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

otra vez esta rep tonteando con los 18,90....
no termina de caer ,no...
Lo dejaremos para otro dia ,.....
vale ..19,905 no te doy mas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Un pipo es la fluctuacion mas pequeña de cotizacion,no los puntos que se entienden por sus enteros asi 100 pipos seria un punto en el ibex
> Digo yo ,pero vamos que yo de esto no se mucho



Si entro a explicarle ticks, los distintos levels y demas lo lio mas. Como preguntaba sobre la wiki del ibex, un pipo un punto. Tanterao tu tambien o te tengo carrastrar por el suelo?

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:31 ----------

Cierto es que hasta la 13:30 no ha podido enviar el mensaje y eso que ya tenia la imagen preparada eh? Que nos conocemos. Su niña tiene nombre?


----------



## davinci (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un punto. Si el ibex sube 50 puntos, son 50 pipos.
> Mandrilear es perder. Yo acabo de perder 10 pipos, 10 puntos en el dax a razon de 25 eurines el punto.
> Pepon es el mejor amigo del sp500, jajaja, pepon se dice cuando sube la bolsa. Si viene pepon es que sube, si viene guano es que baja.
> 
> Ya le vale, en lugar de preguntar por los cuerpos de Kujire y animosa pregunta por eso. Usted esta muy mal de lo suyo.



Muchas gracias, todo claro. Es cierto que en la vida parece haber asuntos más importantes que toda esa parafernalia, pero me ha podido la curiosidad. Para el no iniciado podéis llegar a ser alevosamente crípticos


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si entro a explicarle ticks, los distintos levels y demas lo lio mas. Como preguntaba sobre la wiki del ibex, un pipo un punto. Tanterao tu tambien o te tengo carrastrar por el suelo?
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:31 ----------
> 
> Cierto es que hasta la 13:30 no ha podido enviar el mensaje y eso que ya tenia la imagen preparada eh? Que nos conocemos. Su niña tiene nombre?



Ah?
vale
El ibex esta ahora en los 821290 puntos.....
ahora si me quedo claro........

PD

por conducir borracho cuantos pipos quitan del carnet??::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

davinci dijo:


> alevosamente crípticos



Un poco de porfavor, que yo por las tardes hago la siesta y no puedo ver cifras y letras. Espera que busque lo casquerio dicir y le contesto.

Ahhhh, si hablamos en clave. Si tiene pelotas pregunte que es la niña del señor P?:fiufiu:

Yo ahi ya no me meto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo cual implica que hasta el botones está corto. Traducción: bajadas para confianza del personal y barbacoa en marcha con toda la leña dentro.
> Voy preparando una salsa romesco y unos calçots para acompañar a la carne de gacela :baba:



Todos a comer, la mesa está servida. Yalodecíayo™ ::


Yalodecíayo (a registered trademark of Dr. Mulder Company since May 26, 2006)


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

davinci dijo:


> Muchas gracias, todo claro. Es cierto que en la vida parece haber asuntos más importantes que toda esa parafernalia, pero me ha podido la curiosidad. Para el no iniciado podéis llegar a ser alevosamente crípticos



Mandrilear es que te dan por culo,por eso a chinito le tienen puesto cojin en el buga.Es muy amigo de pandoro,otro clasico,vamos intimos de cenar juntos a diario ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Depende del numero de contratos que lleves encima te quitan el carnet entero o cuarto y mitad.

La entrada ultima de cortos, no va a resultar mala idea. Escribo el siyalodecia de las 17:30.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:47 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:45 ----------

Se le coge cariño, quiera que no, son muchos años de visitas. Lo que no se es como sigue viniendo a casa, si tengo la cartera tiesa. Igual sanamorao.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

Lo raro es que gamesa no este hoy en -7% y tal
a lo mismo es que se han cansado los leoncios del juguete y lo han cambiado por ACS


----------



## pollastre (26 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mandrilear es que te dan por culo,por eso a chinito le tienen puesto cojin en el buga.




Combo X 2,
Counter-Attack bonus,

FATALITY !! :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Combo X 2,
> Counter-Attack bonus,
> 
> FATALITY !! :XX::XX:



Sutil y elegante, ha sido un golpe sutil y elegante.


----------



## wetpiñata (26 Mar 2012)

US Pending Home Sales Index
Current (Feb 2012) 
96.5


----------



## atman (26 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> HAN publicado un artículo en km77.com:
> 
> BMW M5. turismo, prueba, conduccin, traccin, motor. km77.com.
> ...



¿ve usted? estas cosas no las entiendo: pagas para ir de paquete por el circuito, o mejor dicho pagas que ver como el piloto se lo pasa bomba mientras tú te rilas pensando si de verdad sabe lo que hace...

Por cierto, en el SP a punto de hacerme un hijo de madera.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿ve usted? estas cosas no las entiendo: pagas para ir de paquete por el circuito, o mejor dicho pagas que ver como el piloto se lo pasa bomba mientras tú te rilas pensando si de verdad sabe lo que hace...
> 
> Por cierto, en el SP a punto de hacerme un hijo de madera.



¿como se hace un hijo de madera?
¿se pone uno un corcho en el bujero del cipote y se dispara como el champagne una vez introducido el instrumento?


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

He oido guano???????? :: Vuelta a por maximos con dos cojones y sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

Larga en el miniibex... ,pal tinte


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

A por los 711X de pollastre. Precision de relojero.


----------



## Seren (26 Mar 2012)

Hoy el Ibex ha rebotado en los 5,85 del SAN, si se confirma nivel clavado a como lo hizo la última vez.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Igual esta noticia tiene algo que ver con lo que un dia comento por aqui el señor MM
Hedge Funds Capitulating Buy Most Stocks Since 2010 - Bloomberg


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes señores...¿Donde está mi guano?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Niveles muy cerquita de los dichos por el señor MM, puede que el guano llegue de ese lado del oceano. De momento parece librarse una bonita batalla.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Esperamos algo más de guano, sr FranR. Acaba de quasi-tocar el retroceso 62% fibo y debería caer. Si sube, se acabó esta maravillosa carrera para mi pues el SP anda cerca :S


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esperamos algo más de guano, sr FranR. Acaba de quasi-tocar el retroceso 62% fibo y debería caer. Si sube, se acabó esta maravillosa carrera para mi pues el SP anda cerca :S



Así claramente, ahora mismo lo están "sujetando". Nivel relevante si lo toca caemos sin freno (digo en intradía)

Por eso lo mantienen aquí, por cierto múltiples problemas con la operativa para todo el mundo el día de hoy.. :abajo:

Si siguen así lo dejan aquí hasta el cierre. Espero que no.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Voy a probar esto, a ver si guanea en serio....







Por cierto, ¿que hay de P.G?. ¿Puede ser que haya leido por ahí que cerró cortos hace tiempo y hoy haya abierto cortos de nuevo en 8180?...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

El arreon lo dara el sp500 y todos detras. La cosa es que no se mueve. Zona importante donde se juega la direccion de las proximas semanas. Mm dijo que Goldman Sachs iban cortos no?


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

También tiene Vd. unas cosas... meter en un mensaje a P.G. Griñón de Bellón y Er Señorito... esto trae malfario fijo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Mar 2012)

Que arenas lee la prensa salmon, tenganlo en cuenta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Deje, deje. Esta gente son el apocalipsis de la economía. Déjelos hacer su trabajo un momentito y que me tiren el ibex un poco más :: 

¿Como van esos leds de su spectrum?


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje, deje. Esta gente son el apocalipsis de la economía. Déjelos hacer su trabajo un momentito y que me tiren el ibex un poco más ::
> 
> ¿Como van esos leds de su spectrum?



Que es un led? que es un spectrum? usan unas marcas de vino muy raras ustedes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Si no me lo dice usted, ya se lo digo yo. Tercera y última trampa. De aquí nos vamos a los 80xx .... ¿por que? he notado cierta vibración en el teestículo izquierdo.


----------



## FranR (26 Mar 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> si no me lo dice usted, ya se lo digo yo. Tercera y última trampa. De aquí nos vamos a los 80xx .... ¿por que? He notado cierta vibración en el teestículo izquierdo.



no me sea zuloman


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Las espadas en todo lo alto y en función de quien gane, los índices irán para uno u otro sitio. Es momento de esperar, sin prisa y sin impaciencia.

Equivocarse de lado puede costar bastante dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las espadas en todo lo alto y en función de quien gane, los índices irán para uno u otro sitio. Es momento de esperar, sin prisa y sin impaciencia.
> 
> Equivocarse de lado puede costar bastante dinero.



Estamos cortos desde hace días sr. Janus, quemando las plusvis pero siendo pacientes.... o se intenta. 

Por cierto, suerte que nos saltó el SL el viernes, ¿eh? :: ::


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las espadas en todo lo alto y en función de quien gane, los índices irán para uno u otro sitio. Es momento de esperar, sin prisa y sin impaciencia.
> 
> Equivocarse de lado puede costar bastante dinero.



el sp decidiendose 1412-1414 yo con 

ETF SPXU preparado,(a la baja) en caso contrario ETF UPRO

por cierto, que le pasa al IBEX, vaya mi**da parece nikkei de los 90 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

el destino del ibex es guanear , si ese es su destino guaneara 

ya empieza a dar igual lo que hagan los demas indices aunque el sp500 no pasara la parte alta del jran lateral


----------



## aksarben (26 Mar 2012)

Y BME sin bajar como dios manda, qué poca seriedad ::


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido una sesión donde han empezado colocando ingentes cantidades de papel para luego darse la vuelta. El saldo mínimo diario se ha hecho a las 9:40 y el máximo a las 16:15.

Hemos tenido también varias operaciones a pecho descubierto, como los 108 contratos de venta a las 9:10 (realmente 149) entre 8165 y 8160, los 197 de venta a las 9:40 en 8090, los 115 contratos de compra a las 10:00 en 8100, los 110 de compra a las 10:50 (realmente 135) entre 8060 y 8055, y finalmente los 128 de compra a las 16:15 (realmente 164) entre 8160 y 8165.

En total tenemos un saldo positivo de 68 contratos, así que podemos deducir que el día ha sido para marear la perdiz.

En subasta han comprado 211 contratos.

En resumen, el precio ha quedado por la parte alta pero en tierra de nadie, el saldo y la subasta han sido positivos, parece un diagnóstico claro. Para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Mar 2012)

Permítanme una grosería por una vez en la vida.

Expansión.com

Me han dejado el orto escocido¡


----------



## Mulder (26 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Permítanme una grosería por una vez en la vida.
> 
> Expansión.com
> 
> Me han dejado el orto escocido¡



Hoyga, que yo le permito hacer todas las que quiera y más...

...siempre que conservemos el hilo en el principal y no nos envíen de cabeza a veteranos ::


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo le permito hacer todas las que quiera y más...
> 
> ...siempre que conservemos el hilo en el principal y no nos envíen de cabeza a veteranos ::



jejej

Esto me pasa por no mantener mis propias normas: "bancos lejos".

En fin pilarín...


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estamos cortos desde hace días sr. Janus, quemando las plusvis pero siendo pacientes.... o se intenta.
> 
> Por cierto, suerte que nos saltó el SL el viernes, ¿eh? :: ::



Así es, el stop es un buen invento .... a la vista está.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 19:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 19:14 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> el sp decidiendose 1412-1414 yo con
> 
> ETF SPXU preparado,(a la baja) en caso contrario ETF UPRO
> 
> por cierto, que le pasa al IBEX, vaya mi**da parece nikkei de los 90 ::



No es momento del ibex, desde luego en el lado largo.


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Todo apunta a que los bancos han roto las estructuras alcistas de medio plazo -podría ser una dilatación, pero es muy poco probable-, aunque se acercan a una zona de soporte importante en el corto plazo:
> 
> 5,78 SAN
> 
> ...



Gráficamente:













Los pilares de la civilización de Peponia empiezan a derrumbarse, pero Roma no se hizo en dos días. Espacio hay para rebotar y con ganas, hasta el BBVA que ya tiene definida una estructura bajista de corto plazo podría alcanzar los 6,40 sin mayores problemas. 

La lectura de medio plazo es que las resistencias siguen imperturables y los soportes, en cambio, cada vez ofrecen menor apoyo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Mar 2012)

Amigos ejpeculadores, malas personas que se nutren de la miseria ajena, me gustaria se pasaran por este hilo y opinaran.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...295900-ocasiones-veo-nikkeis.html#post6047992

Muchas gracias.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

el ibex esta a punto de adelantarse en la caida , los demas indices tienen como mucho un mes mas tonteando en to lo alto antes de que tambien inicien el guaneo


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Llego, abro y veo todo en maximos diarios. Que raro se me hace...::. Otra semana peponica parece, la semana pasada... un espejismo.


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

Un favorito del público que se ha puesto realmente mal, FERROVIAL:







Irá buscando los 7,85 durante las próximas semanas o meses, hay que estar fuera o plantear operaciones en el lado corto.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

1415, los puliremos en el cierre?? a las 21:00 siempre pegan una subida los americanos, no entiendo por que...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> 1415, los puliremos en el cierre?? a las 21:00 siempre pegan una subida los americanos, no entiendo por que...



Será su hora bruja... como cenan a las seis


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

estos gringos atacan la parte alta del jran lateral


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Toma otra subida. Pulidos los 1415. Estos quieren petar los maximos anteriores como sea, y Ben hablando de QEs (o eso quieren oir).


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2012)

Pepon de mi vida y tal...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

si no tuviese toda la pasta metida en coltos ibex ahora mismo le atizaba a los gringos :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

hola 1416............


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si no tuviese toda la pasta metida en coltos ibex ahora mismo le atizaba a los gringos :baba:



Usted vaya haciendo sitio en su lecho a Pandoro.


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claca, si no es mucho preguntar, ¿que tal ves los bancos medianos tipo sab o bkt a corto plazo?. El sabadell me parece que tiene una pinta horrorosa, y podría irse perfectamente a los 2 euros + o -, o eso me parece como una posibilidad no descartable.
> 
> Tampoco haría falta un gráfico, con una explicación así por encima me valdría .
> 
> ...



El SABADELL por su volatilidad pienso que hay que intentar evitarlo para el corto plazo, pues nos exige una operativa con stops muy holgados muy poco apropiada para cazar movimientos reactivos, aunque también debería tener rebote.

BANKINTER es un precio más interesante y tiene los niveles muy bien definidos. Por abajo el entorno de los 4,25 marca el inicio de un segundo bajista y el deterioro del giro al alza desarrollado con la cuña (cuanto daño ha hecho esa resistencia en los 5,30)







Creo que tendrán rebote seguro, los 4,50 en el caso de BKT muy probables, pero tampoco veo nada más allá de una reacción por sobreventa, al menos de momento, si bien es cierto que el único banco del IBEX que inspira un mínimo de esperanza es precisamente BKT, pero perdiendo los 4,25 eso cambia muy rápido.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Usted vaya haciendo sitio en su lecho a Pandoro.



MV no invierte a ciegas , sabe lo que hace


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

Sobre FER, que se me olvidaba, a parte del posible doble techo lo que ya tiene confirmado es una cuña con objetivo 7,98, está realmente mal.


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV no invierte a ciegas , sabe lo que hace



Tranquilo, Pandoro también ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo, Pandoro también ...



solo las gacelas temen a pandoro


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

La fidelidad es una actitud muy poco rentable en la bolsa. Cabalgamos largos en SP. Vamos a ver si es purasangre o borrico.

Por cierto, el ProShares VIX Short Term bajando un 8% largo. Más de un 40% en medio mes. Ahí es nada.

Carboneras y solares ..... reventadas. Ya llegará su momento de inversión ....


----------



## vyk (26 Mar 2012)

Madreee...tremendo cierre los usanos...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La fidelidad es una actitud muy poco rentable en la bolsa. Cabalgamos largos en SP. Vamos a ver si es purasangre o borrico.
> 
> Por cierto, el ProShares VIX Short Term bajando un 8% largo. Más de un 40% en medio mes. Ahí es nada.



¿ largo ? haciendo minusvalias por algun motivo ienso:


----------



## bertok (26 Mar 2012)

Los que váis largos en el Chulibex no sois conscientes del riesgo que asumís.

Recuerdo que mientras la mayor parte de los índices cabalgan al alza, el chulibex sigue sumido en el guano y cada vez más profundo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo, Pandoro también ...



Lo va a ensartar como un pincho moruno al gatete...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

putita ibex esta para atizarle cortos y olvidarse una temporadita


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Cierre en maximos en usa. Como les mola esto. Marditoj yankis de mierda. La ultima vela en 5 minutos ha sido la repo****.

Mañana fieston en europa por la resaca americana, que seguira la tendencia por europa y asi todos los dias. Excepto el ibex, claro esta.

Atrapando a la ultima gacelada.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2012)

En el after tocando los 1420...

vamooooos


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Rápido, me salgo del SP con 8 pipos. Ya en 1420. Mañana a cargar desde más abajo .... deberíamos poder hacerlos desde 1410.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:10 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:07 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> En el after tocando los 1420...
> 
> vamooooos



Lo que ven los ojos, es lo que manda. Rota la anterior resistencia .... ahora es soporte y de momento sigue tirando hacia arriba. Ahora no es momento de cortos, claramente. Hay que estar con el momentum del mercado, empecinarse ir al revés ... es sinónimo de perder dinero y el tiempo.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Es tremendo, el dax subiendo mas del 0,5% ya. Estos lo mandan de nuevo a maximos seguro (los usa).


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ largo ? haciendo minusvalias por algun motivo ienso:



Amigo, esto chuta hacia arriba de momento. Lea los post y verá que es así. Las dos últimas horas de los usanos .... para quitarse el sombrero.

Les he levantado 8 pipos que cuando se han ganado en corto, ha costado Dios y ayuda.

Por cierto, yo del IBEX .... no gasto.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, esto chuta hacia arriba de momento. Lea los post y verá que es así. Las dos últimas horas de los usanos .... para quitarse el sombrero.
> 
> Les he levantado 8 pipos que cuando se han ganado en corto, ha costado Dios y ayuda.
> 
> Por cierto, yo del IBEX .... no gasto.



no me convence ese tipo de operativas , demasiado riesgo para tan poco beneficio ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En el after tocando los 1420...
> 
> vamooooos



Oiga y donde ve usted eso del after.... A mi me marca 1416,5


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

No me digan que no es extraño que al SP lo tiren hacia arriba tan fuerte tras el cierre. Ya anda por 1422 aprox cuando hora y media antes del cierre estaba en 1412. Ha sido cerrar y pirarse para arriba.
Aquí el que manda y sobre todo está manipulado es el SP. El DAX no le sigue con tanta fuerza puesto que sigue más de 1% por debajo de los máximos anteriores.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me digan que no es extraño que al SP lo tiren hacia arriba tan fuerte tras el cierre. Ya anda por 1422 aprox cuando hora y media antes del cierre estaba en 1412. Ha sido cerrar y pirarse para arriba.
> Aquí el que manda y sobre todo está manipulado es el SP. El DAX no le sigue con tanta fuerza puesto que sigue más de 1% por debajo de los máximos anteriores.



Si solo estuviese manipulado, el SP y toda la bolsa gringa esta violada. Ni hablar de la patria/europea.

En USA estan metiendo pasta a manos llenas con tal de sostener el tinglado, no sea que el nigger se vea enmarranado y quede mal.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me digan que no es extraño que al SP lo tiren hacia arriba tan fuerte tras el cierre. Ya anda por 1422 aprox cuando hora y media antes del cierre estaba en 1412. Ha sido cerrar y pirarse para arriba.
> Aquí el que manda y sobre todo está manipulado es el SP. El DAX no le sigue con tanta fuerza puesto que sigue más de 1% por debajo de los máximos anteriores.



Qué Emoción
Qué Éxtasis
Qué Empeponamiento
Q----E
Q---E
Q--E
Q-E
QE...


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Por cierto se han pulido maximos no? no consigo ver los anteriores maximos del SP semanas atras.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Oiga y donde ve usted eso del after.... A mi me marca 1416,5



En los futuros del índice...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:23 ----------




Janus dijo:


> No me digan que no es extraño que al SP lo tiren hacia arriba tan fuerte tras el cierre. Ya anda por 1422 aprox cuando hora y media antes del cierre estaba en 1412. Ha sido cerrar y pirarse para arriba.
> Aquí el que manda y sobre todo está manipulado es el SP. El DAX no le sigue con tanta fuerza puesto que sigue más de 1% por debajo de los máximos anteriores.



El dax puede pegar el sorpresón pepón pronto...y el ibex como dices ni mirarlo


----------



## Claca (26 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los que váis largos en el Chulibex no sois conscientes del riesgo que asumís.
> 
> Recuerdo que mientras la mayor parte de los índices cabalgan al alza, el chulibex sigue sumido en el guano y cada vez más profundo.



El IBEX está lateral, el riesgo, por lo tanto, dentro de lo que permite la bolsa, muy controlado. Del mismo modo que en los 8.800 los largos hay que ponerlos en cuarentena, sobre los 8.100 son los cortos los que necesitan protección. ¿Que tarde o temprano cambiará el escenario? Seguro, pero mientras, y son ya unas cuantas veces, ambos sentidos son del todo aprovechables.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Si solo estuviese manipulado, el SP y toda la bolsa gringa esta violada. Ni hablar de la patria/europea.
> 
> En USA estan metiendo pasta a manos llenas con tal de sostener el tinglado, no sea que el nigger se vea enmarranado y quede mal.



El negrito es como ZP, lo que sea para que salga reelegido. Supongo que también estarán poniendo estufas nuevas en todos los edificios públicos como decía hace 4 años.

Pero este es bastante más listo que ZP_HDLGPutisima.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:27 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:27 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Qué Emoción
> Qué Éxtasis
> Qué Empeponamiento
> Q----E
> ...



Muy buena, sí señor.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2012)

8:


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto se han pulido maximos no? no consigo ver los anteriores maximos del SP semanas atras.



Técnicamente no hay nada que pudiera impedir que suba un 10% para tocar máximos del anterior ciclo (viéndolo, vaya mierda de crisis para decir que es la más grave de la historia). A partir de 1500 comienza terreno minado y deberían construir un techo con tiempo y con pausa. Es objetivo de medio plazo, podría perfectamente tener correcciones. Hasta aquí la teoría (lo que asimila el cerebro), la realidad será lo que vean los ojos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto se han pulido maximos no? no consigo ver los anteriores maximos del SP semanas atras.



Si por semanas atrás te refieres a primeros de marzo, sí, se lo han pulido (entonces fue 1378)
Si por máximos anteriores te refieres a niveles similares a los de ahora, entonces agárrate porque estamos en abril-mayo de 2008. :rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Si por semanas atrás te refieres a primeros de marzo, sí, se lo han pulido (entonces fue 1378)
> Si por máximos anteriores te refieres a niveles similares a los de ahora, entonces agárrate porque estamos en abril-mayo de 2008. :rolleye:



Me referia a los de la semana pasada y atras, los 141X. Tiempo atras si, maximos en 4 años ::. Viva el US$.


----------



## Janus (26 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los futuros del índice...
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 22:24 ---------- El original se escribió a las 22:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Si el SP sigue tirando hacia arriba, muy probable .... el DAX subirá aunque se a trancas y barrancas. Solo manda el SP, está meridianamente definido así. Suena cojonudo porque para hacer scalping el DAX (mi opinión) es mucho mejor que el SP. Pero también es cierto que es peligroso y muy perro.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Técnicamente no hay nada que pudiera impedir que suba un 10% para tocar máximos del anterior ciclo (viéndolo, vaya mierda de crisis para decir que es la más grave de la historia). A partir de 1500 comienza terreno minado y deberían construir un techo con tiempo y con pausa. Es objetivo de medio plazo, podría perfectamente tener correcciones. Hasta aquí la teoría (lo que asimila el cerebro), la realidad será lo que vean los ojos.




alguna usana para comentar Sr Janus, please aparte de estos:
NFLX se acerca :baba:

CAL ha fallado no?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Mar 2012)

Tema muy interesante en la guardería, aunque se puede debatir aquí si alguien tiene miedo a salir de la cueva ibexiana...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gusta-mas-boda-debatamos-pros-y-contras.html


----------



## diosmercado (26 Mar 2012)

TASE con subida del 1,86%. Mañana seguimos peponicos.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tema muy interesante en la guardería, aunque se puede debatir aquí si alguien tiene miedo a salir de la cueva ibexiana...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gusta-mas-boda-debatamos-pros-y-contras.html



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

No se precipite... desaparezcan unos días y vuelvan casados... es lo mejor...


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> alguna usana para comentar Sr Janus, please aparte de estos:
> NFLX se acerca :baba:
> 
> CAL ha fallado no?



Yo estoy en Qualcomm., Medtronic, intel y 3M. Van todas estupendas, quitando 3M, la última que compré pensando que iniciaba un impulso y fallé, esta un poco estancada.

Recuerde que yo soy :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tema muy interesante en la guardería, aunque se puede debatir aquí si alguien tiene miedo a salir de la cueva ibexiana...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gusta-mas-boda-debatamos-pros-y-contras.html



Por el mediodía siempre...

...porque ya aprovechas la tajada que llevas para el resto del día y empalmas hasta el día siguiente.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:57 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:56 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo estoy en Qualcomm., Medtronic, intel y 3M. Van todas estupendas, quitando 3M, la última que compré pensando que iniciaba un impulso y fallé, esta un poco estancada.
> 
> Recuerde que yo soy :cook:



No está nada mal...


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué Emoción
> Qué Éxtasis
> Qué Empeponamiento
> Q----E
> ...



Indeed my friend. Y la noticia la publicaron en noviembre 2011.

La Fed lanzara un QE3 en primavera que disparara al oro entre los 1900 y 8500 dolares por onza

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:12 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:10 ----------




Janus dijo:


> El negrito es como ZP, lo que sea para que salga reelegido. Supongo que también estarán poniendo estufas nuevas en todos los edificios públicos como decía hace 4 años.
> 
> Pero este es bastante más listo que ZP_HDLGPutisima.



Siempre he pensado, incluso antes de que fuese elegido presidente, que Obama era el ZP americano. Y los hechos así lo han demostrado.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Yo de bodas es que soy más de ir :o.
> 
> En mi opinión, el horario mejor depende del tipo general de invitados que vayais a tener. Si la mayoría son familia con mayoritariamente mucha gente de 50 años o así, mejor por la mañana. Si van a ser en su mayoría amigos (gente joven), mejor a las 7 de la tarde, para enganchar cena y luego puedes enganchar por la noche.
> 
> Personalmente, yo en las que me las he pasado mejor han sido en las de por la tarde. *Las de por la mañana se me han hecho muy largas y a las 8-9 de la tarde estaba reventado*.




Es que eso es de lo que se trata. Hacer el cabra por la tarde en vez de por la noche, y que no se hagan las las 5am que hace que el 70% de la boda se haya ido antes... Sé que tajarse por la tarde es más raro, pero anda que no lo habréis hecho veces!! Es igualmente divertido, y no demasiado tarde a casa.

Por otro lado, estoy ideando un plan maquiavélico; hacer llegar una invitación a la atención de los 36 presidentes del Ibex en plan: "Estimado Sr. Galán/Brufau/Pérez/XXXX, los años a su servicio dejaron una huella imborrable en mí, tanto a nivel profesional como, especialmente, a nivel personal donde aprendí.. Bla bla bla... Es por eso que me gustaría invitarle a una fecha tan señalada... bal bla"... Os digo que aunque piensen "¿y quién coño es este tío?", como han tenido centenares de colaboradores, más de uno hace regalo. Y quizá hasta alguno tenga un encargado de hacerlos automáticamente, con una respuesta modelo excusándose.... Menos el de Gamesa, que por comer caliente es capaz de presentarse. Y a ver dónde narices lo siento.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Indeed my friend. Y la noticia la publicaron en noviembre 2011.
> 
> La Fed lanzara un QE3 en primavera que disparara al oro entre los 1900 y 8500 dolares por onza



Joder, con esa precision tambien opero yo. Menuda horquila, para eso que diga que los horos andaran entre 0 e infinito y se cura en salud ::::.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que eso es de lo que se trata. Hacer el cabra por la tarde en vez de por la noche, y que no se hagan las las 5am que hace que el 70% de la boda se haya ido antes... Sé que tajarse por la tarde es más raro, pero anda que no lo habréis hecho veces!! Es igualmente divertido, y no demasiado tarde a casa.
> 
> Por otro lado, estoy ideando un plan maquiavélico; hacer llegar una invitación a la atención de los 36 presidentes del Ibex en plan: "Estimado Sr. Galán/Brufau/Pérez/XXXX, los años a su servicio dejaron una huella imborrable en mí, tanto a nivel profesional como, especialmente, a nivel personal donde aprendí.. Bla bla bla... Es por eso que me gustaría invitarle a una fecha tan señalada... bal bla"... Os digo que aunque piensen "¿y quién coño es este tío?", como han tenido centenares de colaboradores, más de uno hace regalo. Y quizá hasta alguno tenga un encargado de hacerlos automáticamente, con una respuesta modelo excusándose.... Menos el de Gamesa, que por comer caliente es capaz de presentarse. Y a ver dónde narices lo siento.



Muchas felicidades por la boda y por tu humor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Joder, con esa precision tambien opero yo. Menuda horquila, para eso que diga que los horos andaran entre 0 e infinito y se cura en salud ::::.



No es por el precio del oro sino por el: Será en octubre, perdón marzo ::


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> alguna usana para comentar Sr Janus, please aparte de estos:
> NFLX se acerca :baba:
> 
> CAL ha fallado no?



Cal Maine Foods ha presentado resultados con menores beneficios por incremento de costes que han debilitado los márgenes operativos. Una putada para el que hubiera entrada en este momento. En cualquier caso, el chart no ha dejado de ser alcista y hay que seguir de cerca las siguientes velas.

Algunos valores usanos:
*AIG*: Está alcista aunque tiene algo de peligro. Si el SP tira hacia arriba, este valor lo hará mejor.
*Ivanhoe Energy*: Esta alcista pero para mi gusto no deja entrar con suficiente volumen. Todo depende con cuanto uno quiera entrar. Desde luego que con 40.000 dolares o más ..... está jodido entrar.
*Netflix*: Es alcista y se puede entrar con un stop bien colocado. Parece que en términos de reward / risk está bien.
*Apple*: No es recomendable ni largo ni corto. Es una fiesta para los que han estado dentro y ahora se corre el riesgo de llegar tarde.
*Expedia*: Está bastante bastante alcista. Es buen valor y mas o menos fiable y respetable.
*Starbucks*: Es de lo más alcista y "de poco a poco" que hay. Pero ahora hay que esperar o utilizar un stop muy ajustado. Si el SP se tuerce un poquito, se puede quedar uno con cara de tonto.
*Tesla*: Esta en plan cañón y en subida libre. Es muy alcista.
*Hercules Offshore*: Está corrigiendo hacia la base de un muy buen canal alcista. Ahí (está a un 4%) se puede entrar perfectamente si bien la única duda es que las dos últimas velas bajistas han tenido un volumen alto.
*Dupont Fabros Technology*: Le queda probablemente un euro y medio más de subida.
*Patriot Coal Corporation*: Mírala bien porque la vela de hoy es muy interesante y con una buena vela mañana .... podría marcar un buen cambio de tendencia a alcista. Si no es así, mejor dejarla pasar al igual que James River.
*Solares en general*: Hay que seguirlas muy de cerca porque llegará el momento que se vuelvan alcistas y ahí se va a ganar un dineral aunque solamente sea por proporcionalidad en la recuperación. Seguramente la noticia vendrá desde el gobierno americano o chino que son los que tienen capacidad de mover este mercado vía subvenciones una vez que Alemania ha salido "cagarro". Para mí, este va a ser el próximo bombazo en bolsa usana.
*Yandex*: Tiene muy buena gráfica y está muy alcista. Parece fiable y fácil de poder tener una rápida opción a colocar el stop en el punto de entrada para proteger completamente la posición.
*Aegon*: No es usano pero esta alcista y gusta bastante.
*Neustar*: Está alcista y se puede intentar aprovechar con stop loss ajustado.
*Cypress Semiconductor Corporation*: Está a punto de fugarse hacia arriba, pero cuidado porque aquí no tener stop loss es imperdonable.
*Windstream*: Aquí de estar, hay que estar corto.
*Zebra Technologies*: Está muy alcista y parece sencillo al menos invertir con protección vía stop loss fiable.

En general todo está muy pepón y en la revisión que he realizado hoy tras el cierre usano, veo un volumen bestial en casi todos los valores. Realmente muy destacable. Si no es un error en IG Markets .... hoy ha entrado volumen para reventar cualquier barricada.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas felicidades por la boda y por tu humor.





Es por recuperar parte de lo que el gremio me ha robado :fiufiu:

Al de TRE lo siento con los niños, independientemente del regalo.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias Claca .
> 
> Lo que más me congratula es que las líneas en BKT las tenía igual.Se ve que voy mejorando 8:. Lo único es que en el gráfico de 200 sesiones también tenía una línea de soporte horizontal en 4,15 aprox. Sería el siguiente nivel perdidos los 4,25, a mi entender.
> 
> ...



En 1440 tiene una pequeña resistencia correspondiente a un máximo anterior en el que se produjo una vuelta más o menos relevante. Si llega hasta ahí del tirón, puede ser un buen punto para después corregir unos 40 pipos (que parecen pocos pero hacen daño y suponen un dinero importante). Más arriba yo creo que hay que pensar por encima de 1500. Nuestro amigo Market Maker mencionaba los 1475 pero especificaba que era un punto para cargar el 70% de los cortos. Entiendo que por eso, sigue habiendo margen de más subida.

Lo que no me cuadra es que la bolsa tiene que estar alcista y en máximos por el mes de noviembre. Eso podría suponer que en poco, relativo, tiempo deberia corregir bastante para después encarar un periodo tranquilo de subidas manipuladas (al estilo del día a día desde principios de enero) hasta las elecciones.

En cualquier escenario, esto es la guerra y hay que ir asegurando cada esquina y cada vivienda. Y ojo que cualquier bala te envía a la enfermería (el stop es el que protege de un final fatal).

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:33 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo estoy en Qualcomm., Medtronic, intel y 3M. Van todas estupendas, quitando 3M, la última que compré pensando que iniciaba un impulso y fallé, esta un poco estancada.
> 
> Recuerde que yo soy :cook:



Protege las posiciones y déjalas correr. Si el SP acompaña, podrás ganar un buen dinero ........... pero no dejes que el verde se convierta en rojo, eso nunca.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:43 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:34 ----------

Esta oportunidad ya es para rizar el rizo.

El VIX está en niveles excepcionalmente bajos. Basicamente del estilo a los que tenia antes de la crisis del 2008. Esto no cuadra porque es muy probable que en un futuro próximo vuelvan 
-los problemas de deuda con Grecia (próximas elecciones y ya veremos quien las gana y si respeta los compromisos adquiridos)
-España que ni de coña va a poder tener unos números decorosos porque i) son españoles y ii) va a haber recesión.
-Italia que debe muchísimo dinero y no está claro que el crecimiento económico le vaya a echar un cable.
-Portugal que volverá a tener sus follones cíclicos con que sí o no a refinanciar la deuda vía rescate.
-Irlanda en donde ya están pintando bastos.
....... vamos que Europa está hecha un lodazal.

Además en USA llegará la recuperación más pronto que tarde (digo la de main street porque la de wall street ya lleva años instalada) y entonces SI que hay riesgo de que aparezca cierta inflación. Si eso ocurre, se acabó lo que se daba salvo que sigan manipulando los índices, probable.

Con todo ello quiero decir, que vendrán tiempos convulsos en los que el VIX se vuelva a disparar. Hay que estar atentos porque ocurrirá y ahora está en niveles normalmente bajos (ya no digo nada sobre el ProShares VIX Short Term ETF).

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 00:50 ---------- El original se escribió a las 00:43 ----------

Por cierto, el euroyen ha rebotado milimétricamente en su directriz alcista en timeframe diario. A ver hasta adónde se va.

Barclays también ha rebotado en una directriz alcista bien definida si bien sigue generando una figura de techo que no quedará descartada hasta que supere los 2,60 en donde está un nivel de resistencia extraordinario pero no hay que fiarse. Cuando toda anda pepónico, tira hacia arriba.

Antena 3TV a mí me está gustando. A mí me salto un stop loss muy ajustado la semana pasada pero en timeframe diario se puede ver perfectamente que existe una directriz alcista que une los mínimos de 24/11, 7/3 y el viernes pasado. De ser así, hay camino hacia arriba hasta los 5,40. Mañana lo veré en detalle y cómo se desarrolla la sesión en bolsa.


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En 1440 tiene una pequeña resistencia correspondiente a un máximo anterior en el que se produjo una vuelta más o menos relevante. Si llega hasta ahí del tirón, puede ser un buen punto para después corregir unos 40 pipos (que parecen pocos pero hacen daño y suponen un dinero importante). Más arriba yo creo que hay que pensar por encima de 1500. Nuestro amigo Market Maker mencionaba los 1475 pero especificaba que era un punto para cargar el 70% de los cortos. Entiendo que por eso, sigue habiendo margen de más subida.
> 
> Lo que no me cuadra es que la bolsa tiene que estar alcista y en máximos por el mes de noviembre. Eso podría suponer que en poco, relativo, tiempo deberia corregir bastante para después encarar un periodo tranquilo de subidas manipuladas (al estilo del día a día desde principios de enero) hasta las elecciones.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Muy buen post. Lo cito para la posteridad.

PD: dax subiendo 65 puntos, y con esta me despido.


----------



## atman (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me digan que no es extraño que al SP lo tiren hacia arriba tan fuerte tras el cierre. Ya anda por 1422 aprox cuando hora y media antes del cierre estaba en 1412. Ha sido cerrar y pirarse para arriba.
> Aquí el que manda y sobre todo está manipulado es el SP. El DAX no le sigue con tanta fuerza puesto que sigue más de 1% por debajo de los máximos anteriores.



Eso llevo diciéndolo yo... que aquí mucho quejarse del Ibex, pero que nos toman el pelo por igual en todas partes...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

No para de subir, hoygan


----------



## vyk (27 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No para de subir, hoygan



Veremos mañana cómo se comporta el Ibex...si acompaña en las subidas del resto de índices o le da por marranear cómo hoy. Y a ver lo que hacen BBVA y SAN, leches.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Voy a compartir un error muy común en esto de la bolsa y las inversiones.

Lo peor que puede ocurrir es invertir por convencimiento. A eso me refiero cuando trato de decir que mejor fiarse de lo que ven los ojos vs. lo que piensa el cerebro. No hay nada mas ruinoso económicamente que empecinarse en no reconocer un error porque generalmente es difícil cometer un solo error. Generalmente se comenten dos, uno cuando se entra mal y otro cuando se sale si se ha entrado mal.

El SP es un claro ejemplo de ello durante los últimos años en los que ha estado subiendo contra lo que dicta el sentido común. Main street hecho una mierda y Wall Street en uno de los mayores rallies que se recuerda por la intensidad de la subida y sobre todo lo sostenido de la misma y la rapidez con la que se ha desarrollado.

Es muy común ir corto y el mercado día a día demuestra que no, que se trata de una subida día tras día. Perseverar en no querer reconocer el error cuesta una fortuna y generalmente cuando uno tira la cuchara, entonces en cuando viene una corrección y se nos queda a todos cara de tonto.

En esas situaciones, hay que cortar de raiz las pérdidas y doblar la apuesta, sí doblar, en el sentido que dicta lo que ven los ojos. Errores en esta línea, más en índices, son imperdonables y lastran la autoestima de forma importante. Si no se tiene claro porque se ha perseverado mucho tiempo en ir contra tendencia, se cierra y uno se queda tranquilo en liquidez. Eso es lo que más cuesta porque a todos nos va la marcha y de alguna forma necesitamos estar en primera línea de fuego. Para eso está el intradía, que bien hecho permite ganar dinero y quitar el mono.
No hay que estar siempre en el mercado. Esto es muy importante. Quien no haya sentido la sensación del párrafo anterior, creo que no lo quiere reconocer o que no ha estado en mercado. A todos nos ha pasado más de una vez. Eso seguro. Miren para sus adentros y lo verán. Es fácil cuando uno lo tiene que reconocer a sí mismo sin pasar la verguenza de que el resto lo sepan. El orgullo es un tema que no tiene que tener el especulador. Hay que actuar como máquinas porque hasta un mal sistema con disciplina, puede dar sus alegrías .... al menos que uno sea un cenizo, que de todo hay sobre todo entre los principiantes, más que nada porque a la larga .... los cenizos están out.

Quien se haya perdido gran parte de la subida de los índices (recuerden que manda el SP) que no se vuelvan locos apostando todo o nada a más subidas. No pasa nada por estar fuera del mercado .... y en último término queda el reducto del scalping e intradía para quitar el mono y domesticar la disciplina.

Por ultimo, un error consecuencia de lo anterior es que cuando uno pierde bastante pasta por perseverar en la dirección contraria .... es habitual ponerse en la dirección del mercado tarde y mal. Esto último se concreta en que incrementa muy sustancialmente la posición para intentar recuperar en una semana lo que ha perdido en dos meses. Eso es la capitulación de ese trader.

Espero que a algunos les haya servido el saber que a otros nos ha pasado lo que muchos han sufrido en silencio. Como bien dice el maestro pollastre, esto va de acabar en verde mes a mes ..... más que de ser un machote que gana todo en cada trade. Eso no existe ni existirá. De hecho, cuando uno tiene una racha de veinte aciertos seguidos (que existen!) hay que pensar que se ha adquirido un crédito contra el mercado y que vendrá a que se le devuelva una parte. Vendrá a pedir más de la cuenta y es el oficio el que le permitirá llevarse solamente una parte y no el todo o más que el todo.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Bestial Janus, soberbio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (27 Mar 2012)

Nikkei +1.45 %


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2012)

que tal atman, Janus & cia yo tuve una buena oportunidad de ganar 65€ (para mi capital es mucho dinero ) en SAN pero entré la barrida usana de la pasada semana y que todavía me lagrimea el ojo por la úlcera aunque ya es otra cosa (ya veo la cotización sin zoom) ::, me acojone y nada ayy....


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gracias Claca .
> 
> Lo que más me congratula es que las líneas en BKT las tenía igual.Se ve que voy mejorando 8:. Lo único es que en el gráfico de 200 sesiones también tenía una línea de soporte horizontal en 4,15 aprox. Sería el siguiente nivel perdidos los 4,25, a mi entender.
> 
> ...



Fíjate que tanto en el soporte como en la resistencia he dibujado un rectángulo del color apropiado para reflejar que más que un número lo que nos interesa es una zona. Los 4,15 que mencionas los veo parte de ese mismo nivel. 

Cuando se cuelga un gráfico todo es muy bonito, pero a la hora de trasladarlo a la operativa y situar los stops las cosas no son tan simples y las dilataciones, que suceden muy a menudo, se comen con facilidad nuestras posiciones. Por ello siempre es conveniente dejar un margen razonable, pues aunque cuando te salte el stop perderás más dinero, queda sobradamente compensando por el hecho de reducir sustancialmente el porcentaje de fracasos.

Por este hecho suelo comentar que contra menor el plazo, menos fiabilidad obtenemos los que vamos desarmados y hacemos uso de análisis tradicional, ya que las operaciones intra exigen ajustar los stops hasta puntos que requieren de precisión quirúrjica. Uno de mis lemas es "si no puedes permitirte otro 1%, algo estás haciendo mal".


----------



## The Hellion (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es por recuperar parte de lo que el gremio me ha robado :fiufiu:
> 
> *Al de TRE lo siento con los niños, independientemente del regalo*.



*Pídale a la supernanny que le haga el casting de niños...* :XX:

Opinión sobre horario de bodas en el Spoiler


Spoiler



En cuanto al horario de las bodas, a mi me gustan más de mediodía, siempre y cuando no se cometa la locura, cada vez más habitual por aquí, de contratar una cena a las diez y un garito de copas hasta las 2:30 de la noche... porque para eso, directamente la boda de tarde, y a las 3:00 todo dios a casa, gracias a Azkuna el defensor de las buenas costumbres.

Lo más divertido es comer, pillarse una tajada del quince, controlada hasta cierto punto, y a eso de las diez, para casa. Si te lo estás pasando como un enano, y el cuerpo aguanta, se estira hasta las doce. Las bodas tienen un ritmo (y un cierto peligro, reconozcámoslo) y con tres o cuatro horas de copas a calzón quitado es suficiente. Con los amigos, sin familiares y sin adosados varios, se puede hacer el salvaje, y como los bomberos, "si cae uno, caemos todos". Pero ver caer al padrino, o, peor, que la tía Manoli te vea caer a ti, no es agradable. 

El problema es que por aquí se ha empezado a extender la costumbre de las bodas de mediodía en las que te dicen "a las diez he encargado algo para picar y después vamos de copas a la Carbonería, (o a donde sea)". A mi modo de ver, es la manera perfecta de joderte la tarde, porque te obligan a estar toda la fiesta en modo control; salvo que seas superman o un asocial, no puedes pillarte un pedo después de comer, que es cuando apetece, porque a las once estás muerto. Y una vez más, hacer el zombi con tus amigos es disculpable, pero en una boda, da cosa.

Dicho lo cual, y visto el horario que plantea en la guardería, no sé qué decirle. Por la mañana es muy pronto, sobre todo si viene gente de fuera, y por la tarde es bastante tarde. Si pudiera retrasar la ceremonia hasta las 12:00, por lo menos...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tema muy interesante en la guardería, aunque se puede debatir aquí si alguien tiene miedo a salir de la cueva ibexiana...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gusta-mas-boda-debatamos-pros-y-contras.html



Parece que ha vuelto del viaje con parisvirosis. Hágaselo mirar... pero si no hay cura, como el BBVA: adelante.

Horarios favoritos:
Boda en una isla griega: a la puesta del sol
Boda en el Caribe o en la Micronesia: al amanecer
Boda en Las Vegas: en mitad de la noche
Boda en Sevilla: a las 3 de la tarde a mediados de agosto.

Y no se me ocurren más escenarios...



Spoiler



y yendo más al tema: asia verde, los futuros americanos y metales poniéndose positivos otra vez, petróleo bajando y el eurako crecido... a ver esos ochoquinis otra vez


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Parece que ha vuelto del viaje con parisvirosis. Hágaselo mirar... pero si no hay cura, como el BBVA: adelante.
> 
> Horarios favoritos:
> Boda en una isla griega: a la puesta del sol
> ...



Lo que usted dice de Sevilla no es una boda, es una putada.


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo que usted dice de Sevilla no es una boda, es una putada.



Pero es que aún no hay vuelos tripulados a Marte...


Gfk Consumer Confidence (April) 5,9

Down from 6 in March and below Reuter's median forecast of 6.1.

Mal empezamos...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Mar 2012)

Buenos días hamijos.

Me acaba de llegar un mail de mi gestor del banco, que si quiero pagarés...

Llegados a este punto, debería dejar la bolsa, si hasta el del banco me ve tan poco preparada que me ofrece pagarés....mal vamos¡


----------



## aksarben (27 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un mail de mi gestor del banco, que si quiero pagarés...



Respóndale que qué tal su santa madre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señoras.

Jajaja, hombre se lo ofrecen porque tiene usted dinero, a los pobres nos ofrecen la puerta de salida. Digale que no le interesa y punto. Lo siento por sus Civicas, pero hasta que no venda no pierde, moral.

Cuando se juntan pepon y su mejor amigo sp500 por la noche, yo no se la que lian, que cuando llego a la oficina veo unos numeros que no me creo, igual es que el honorable ghkghk esta metiendo algo de su dinero en el mercado americano, no se que pensar.

Sobre el dax, pues que con los indices americanos buscando sus maximos, el dax encontrara los suyos si o si. Y tenemos los rumores de qe3, igual con esas, aunque esto no es muy seguro ya saben, el ibex sube un 1-2% no mas, es el ibex.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Mar 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Respóndale que qué tal su santa madre.



O mejor que que tal su puta madre, hijodelagranputa estafador de mierdaladrón...


Buenos dias.


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Ahora mismo la p-AI dice que hay largos al 70%, pero se ha pasado todo el pre-market en lateral con un 62% de media, las veces que ha ocurrido esto antes las bolsas han acabado bajando pero parece que hay que subir antes para digerir el rumor de la QE, ojo que la QE es solo un rumor, no existe y solo hay expectativas de ello.

Puede ser el rumor adecuado para dar el último tirón al alza antes de que llegue abril y nos lleve al guano.


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2012)

Hoy es un día para ir con especial cuidado.

La clave estará en los 8330 para el Chulibex.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

A mi el Sr. FranR me debe un 7800, a ver que hace para remediarlo... XD


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi el Sr. FranR me debe un 7800, a ver que hace para remediarlo... XD



7800 o 7700 son seguros no se preocupe , pero MV huele ya los 6700 :baba:


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre REPSOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre un suelo y un rebote es la continuidad en el moviminento que pone fin a la tendencia previa. En este caso se ve claro lo que ha sido:







Sigue en mala forma.


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A mi el Sr. FranR me debe un 7800, a ver que hace para remediarlo... XD



Todo lo posible hamijo...todo lo posible


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

De momento parece que ya corrige eso del gap.

Que se habrán creído los del Ibex subiendo "asín" a lo tonto!


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Vendidas las IBE con -220 euros. Pero hay que ir soltando lastre, que BME y GAS pesan y tampoco van cara al aire...


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta en el corto plazo se muestra mucho más fuerte de lo que cabría esperar:







Esto lo que nos dice es que a pesar de las subidas en la renta variable el dinero no termina de creerse la recuperación. Tiene espacio de sobras para aguantar las embestidas de Pepón en los mercados sin desencadenar el techo y, en cambio, como comenté, esa posible figura de continuidad al alza...


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las IBE con -220 euros. Pero hay que ir soltando lastre, que BME y GAS pesan y tampoco van cara al aire...



Tampoco ha perdido mucho.

Ibe me ha dado grandes momentos en los últimos años pero últimamente puff...


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las IBE con -220 euros. Pero hay que ir soltando lastre, que BME y GAS pesan y tampoco van cara al aire...



Ya sabes que opino que haces muy bien. Esos tres valores están mal, en el caso de BME con objetivos bajistas muy concretos. Los otros dos todavía no, pero por la forma del gráfico es mucho más fácil que den problemas, que alegrías.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ya sabes que opino que haces muy bien. Esos tres valores están mal, en el caso de BME con objetivos bajistas muy concretos. Los otros dos todavía no, pero por la forma del gráfico es mucho más fácil que den problemas, que alegrías.



BME me preocupa menos, va completamente descorrelacionada del Ibex y la tengo cual depósito al 8%. No venderé independientemente del gráfico, porque sigue ganando dinero (este año casi como el anterior, con la crisis recrudecida y con la prohibición de cortos por en medio). Mientras pague dividendos, es un IPF. Y los va a pagar.

GAS es la que todavía no sé qué hacer con ella. Probablemente salte al primer rebote...

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:36 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:33 ----------




Silenciosa dijo:


> Tampoco ha perdido mucho.
> 
> Ibe me ha dado grandes momentos en los últimos años pero últimamente puff...




A mí las que me dan siempre buenos resultados para compras especulativas son SAN y TEF, a las que no me cuesta mucho sacarle un 2, 3% con entradas fuertes y fuera. Pero cada vez que lo he intentado con IBE o REP, por ejemplo, he salido escaldado (si bien con carga mucho menor).


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas las IBE con -220 euros. Pero hay que ir soltando lastre, que BME y GAS pesan y tampoco van cara al aire...



No pienses que has perdido un hijo
piensa que lo recogeras mas abajo del arroyo, y lo veras crecer
crecera desde 3.54 y se hara todo un hombre hasta crecer a 4,5 ::

Te acompaño en el sentimiento,yo he sido corneado por las ibes dos veces ya :cook:


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

GAS, que hace la vida que no la comento:







Hace tiempo recomendé este valor, pero ahora tiene claros nubarrones en el horizonte. La estructura alcista vigente peligra, de momento no deja de ser una posibilidad, pero tiene muchos números mientras no supere la directriz sobre la que planteo la secuencia de impulsos bajistas.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 09:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 09:39 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> BME me preocupa menos, va completamente descorrelacionada del Ibex y la tengo cual depósito al 8%. No venderé independientemente del gráfico, porque sigue ganando dinero (este año casi como el anterior, con la crisis recrudecida y con la prohibición de cortos por en medio). Mientras pague dividendos, es un IPF. Y los va a pagar.
> 
> GAS es la que todavía no sé qué hacer con ella. Probablemente salte al primer rebote...



BME tiene objetivos por debajo de los 18,50, con un grado de fiabilidad muy elevado. Entiendo que las miras con ojos distintos, pero yo lo comparto de todos modos, especialmente ahora que estás incubando el peligroso virus del matrimonio.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Claca, no me carga el gráfico de GAS. ¿Alguien más con el mismo problema?

Edito, ya sí puedo verlo. De ahí deduzco que de no perder el canal alcista que vendría marcado por caer de los 11,80 aprox, no se ha roto nada... como bien diría usted joven Claca.


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, no me carga el gráfico de GAS. ¿Alguien más con el mismo problema?



Debería funcionar... está colgado en tinypic.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que tal atman, Janus & cia yo tuve una buena oportunidad de ganar 65€ (para mi capital es mucho dinero ) en SAN pero entré la barrida usana de la pasada semana y que todavía me lagrimea el ojo por la úlcera aunque ya es otra cosa (ya veo la cotización sin zoom) ::, me acojone y nada ayy....




¿Cómo va ese ojo?


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Todo lo posible hamijo...todo lo posible



Llame a su superior que se nos va de las manos!

Que meta un susto pequeño retirando unos pocos minolles del Ibex...


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo va ese ojo?









Pandoro rules


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)




----------



## Seren (27 Mar 2012)

Bueno, pues holanda, una de las niñas bonitas de la eurozona, sigue en recesión, aqui no se salva ni el tato. 
Mientras la FED da a entender la continuacion de la política económica expansiva y aumentando revoluciones. Probablemente en alguna reunión secreta el moreno halla advertido y amenazado a europa que ni se le ocurra imitarle y joderle el año electoral, es la única explicación que veo a tanta ineptitud europea.

Por otro lado el IBEX continua en su particular mercado lateral perfecto para que los profesionales en la materia hagan pasta.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos.
> 
> Me acaba de llegar un mail de mi gestor del banco, que si quiero pagarés...
> 
> Llegados a este punto, debería dejar la bolsa, si hasta el del banco me ve tan poco preparada que me ofrece pagarés....mal vamos¡



¿Qué diferencia hay entre los pagarés del banco y un depósito? Aparte de no estar "asegurados" por el FGD o que no se puede rescatar antes del vencimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Marditoh ejpeculadoreh porque no la bajan si esto tie que caer


----------



## no_loko (27 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días hamijos.
> 
> Me acaba de llegar un mail de mi gestor del banco, que si quiero pagarés...
> 
> Llegados a este punto, debería dejar la bolsa, si hasta el del banco me ve tan poco preparada que me ofrece pagarés....mal vamos¡



A mi me han ofrecido bonos garantizados al 4% y un año.

Les pregunté: "¿cómo veis la renta variable en estos momentos?"

"La bolsa ni tocarla. Lo inteligente ahora es tener la mayor liquidez posible o en productos con retorno garantizado. Mete el dinero en bonos o depositos de renta fija".

Considero a la directora de mi sucursal como una creadora de opinión contraria muy fiable, así que me estoy pensando meterme largo con todo lo gordo en el IBEX. inocho:

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> A mi me han ofrecido bonos garantizados al 4% y un año.
> 
> Les pregunté: "¿cómo veis la renta variable en estos momentos?"
> 
> ...



el ibex se va al guano , veremos nuevos minimos osea por debajo de los 6700


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Los días que Pepón toma el mando este hilo se convierte en un velatorio


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

la peña tie miedito :fiufiu: 

pero el que esta en el guano35 la importante plaza financiera son los que mejor la estamos pasando , buscando la perfeccion en la caidita


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Lo del 7140, creo que nos ha sorprendido a mucha gente. Las señales han sido muy breves, y casi instantes antes del arreón, prácticamente sin margen de maniobra.

De hecho ha habido un momento de intento serio de bajada (hasta el 132 más o menos) con un volumen decente, pero entonces "el otro" ha empezado a meter caña, y claro, uno de estos tipos es imparable.

Yo mismo me he dejado -7 pips en el camino (marditoh roedoreh) y eso cerrando la AI, que si llego a cerrar yo manualmente, me como 15 como poco.



FranR dijo:


> Pandoro rules


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo del 7140, creo que nos ha sorprendido a mucha gente. Las señales han sido muy breves, y casi instantes antes del arreón, prácticamente sin margen de maniobra.
> 
> De hecho ha habido un momento de intento serio de bajada (hasta el 132 más o menos) con un volumen decente, pero entonces "el otro" ha empezado a meter caña, y claro, uno de estos tipos es imparable.
> 
> Yo mismo me he dejado -7 pips en el camino (marditoh roedoreh) y eso cerrando la AI, que si llego a cerrar yo manualmente, me como 15 como poco.



marditoh roedoh , abandone el dax venga pal ibex que es un indice noble si se trata de guanear


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marditoh roedoh , abandone el dax venga pal ibex que es un indice noble si se trata de guanear



Pobre pollastre, le desea usted 100 pipos en contra y sufre con 7...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


>



He de confesar que me ENCANTA esta imagen. :XX:

Es el look ideal de Pepón. ¿Cuál es su origen?


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He de confesar que me ENCANTA esta imagen. :XX:
> 
> Es el look ideal de Pepón. ¿Cuál es su origen?



Los cromos de finales de los 80 que coleccionaban los niños llamada La pandilla Basura.

Aqui el álbum de los cromos:
La Pandilla Basura en Español (pg.1)


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He de confesar que me ENCANTA esta imagen. :XX:
> 
> Es el look ideal de Pepón. ¿Cuál es su origen?




Diantres.... pero cómo es esto posible.

Ud., en su condición de "madurito, pero no excesivamente apolillado" :: debería sobradamente conocer estos cromos y a sus personajes.... son de la mejor década que ha vivido esta risa de país, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> A mi me han ofrecido bonos garantizados al 4% y un año.
> 
> Les pregunté: "¿cómo veis la renta variable en estos momentos?"
> 
> ...



Exacto, ni puta idea, y le podrá poner un owned en la frente dentro de un año.

Lo curioso es que a este peña le pagan dinero, curioso,...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

H-C-H en el euro-dolar :Baile:

y en esta semana tendremos reducciones de dividendos o ampliaciones de capital :baba: probablemente :fiufiu: 

el ibex se va al guano , por ahi dicen que si 100 pipos a la contra :rolleye: llevo ya cerca de 1500 pipos embolsados y con apalancamiento , yo de esta salgo forrao y me vuelvo a mi pueblo con cantidad de matildes en mi fondo de jubilacion


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los pagarés del banco y un depósito? Aparte de no estar "asegurados" por el FGD o que no se puede rescatar antes del vencimiento.



No se pueden rescatar y están asegurados por la "solvencia" del banco.

"Pa mear y no echar gota".


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se pueden rescatar y están asegurados por la "solvencia" del banco.
> 
> "Pa mear y no echar gota".



contratelo , pero rompale las piernas por adelantado al bancario


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los pagarés del banco y un depósito? Aparte de no estar "asegurados" por el FGD o que no se puede rescatar antes del vencimiento.



Si te hace falta el dinero en el deposito lo cancelas y te devuelven el nominal y en el pagare "pagare o no pagare",te descuentan a ojo lo que les interesa y te devuelven lo que quieren.
Eso si tienen dinero y si no pues te tocara renovar al vencimiento y al plazo
que a ellos les interese o eso una quita


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Los cromos de finales de los 80 que coleccionaban los niños llamada La pandilla Basura.
> 
> Aqui el álbum de los cromos:
> La Pandilla Basura en Español (pg.1)





pollastre dijo:


> Diantres.... pero cómo es esto posible.
> 
> Ud., en su condición de "madurito, pero no excesivamente apolillado" :: debería sobradamente conocer estos cromos y a sus personajes.... son de la mejor década que ha vivido esta risa de país, sin ninguna duda.




Sí, recuerdo la pandilla basura. Pero no recordaba que se llamara Pepón Pegón ¿o eso está chopeado? Porque si es su verdadero nombre, es SENSACIONAL y una vergüenza para el hilo que haya tardado tanto en aparecer...


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Diantres.... pero cómo es esto posible.
> 
> Ud., en su condición de "madurito, pero no excesivamente apolillado" :: debería sobradamente conocer estos cromos y a sus personajes.... son de la mejor década que ha vivido esta risa de país, sin ninguna duda.



Yo ya con mis 30, y por aquel entonces yo un renacuajo, mi madre me prohibió rotundamente gastarme la paga de los domingos en comprarme esos cromos.

La verdad es que la prohibición a la compra de esos cromos se extendió a todos mis amigos ya que sus respectivos padres así también lo hicieron y entre todos reuniamos alguna vez dinero para comprar un sobre y ver las "asquerosidades" de cromos que nos tocaría y LOLearnos un rato ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

Casi me mandan a paseo....pero de momento seguimos cortos!!

Una nota para que vean que el paper trading no vale paná. 

Ayer no cerré por avaricia (quiero maaaaaaaaas). Hoy a punto de cerrar por miedo a perder pipos ganados (mi tessssssoro). Esas emociones no existen en el papertrading. Así que cuidadito con el salto .

El otro día más contento que unas castañuelas con 200 pipos. Si hoy se cerrase con 200 pipos estaría jodido. 

Cuidense, a ver si cuando vuelva alguien le ha dado por pulsar....


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2012)

Aqui el cabo Mulder también se une al pelotón de mandrileados esta mañana al ver a los leoncios cortos.

Precisamente ando trabajando en modulo de reversals.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, recuerdo la pandilla basura. Pero no recordaba que se llamara Pepón Pegón ¿o eso está chopeado? Porque si es su verdadero nombre, es SENSACIONAL y una vergüenza para el hilo que haya tardado tanto en aparecer...



No no, no es photoshopeado. Puede verlo en más de una fuente.

Aqui más:
Qué picor Nicanor

Y aqui el cromo de Pepon
060 Pegón Pepón « Qué picor Nicanor


----------



## ghkghk (27 Mar 2012)

Un corto en Sacyr Vallehermoso es es dienro seguro, como apelar a:


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)

Este cromo seria bestial para aquellos que se han puesto a largos SIN STOP y de golpe la bolsa para bajo jajjaa

"Que desliz Beatriz"


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Magnífico, ya tenemos memes propios para las diversas... "situaciones cotidianas" que vivimos en HVEI35... los cromos de la pandilla basura :XX:



AssGaper dijo:


> Este cromo seria bestial para aquellos que se han puesto a largos SIN STOP y de golpe la bolsa para bajo jajjaa
> 
> "Que desliz Beatriz"


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No se pueden rescatar y están asegurados por la "solvencia" del banco.
> 
> "Pa mear y no echar gota".





VOTIN dijo:


> Si te hace falta el dinero en el deposito lo cancelas y te devuelven el nominal y en el pagare "pagare o no pagare",te descuentan a ojo lo que les interesa y te devuelven lo que quieren.
> Eso si tienen dinero y si no pues te tocara renovar al vencimiento y al plazo
> que a ellos les interese o eso una quita



1. Se trata de poner un cantidad no muy grande para si tienes un problema tener liquidez de otros productos. Por lo que no creo necesario acudir a mercados secundarios a una cancelación anticipada.

2. El FGD es un bulo. En primer lugar está agotado a día de hoy y en segundo lugar el día que se vaya el chiringuito abajo caerá en su totalidad así que no veo posibilidad de que nadie cobre esos "asegurados" de 100.000€ por entidad.
Si el tipo de interés está garantizado no veo la diferencia entre contratar un pagaré o un depósito en SAN, BBVA, POP, La Caixa o SAB.... que son los bancos que van a quedar.

Yo tengo exclusivamente IPF's, pero el otro día un amigo me comentó sobre los pagarés del POP a un año al 4,5% y la verdad, este interés se daba en depósitos hasta la ley que sacó Salgado y yo este instrumento ahora lo entiendo como una forma de no depositar estas garantías extras en el BdE por parte de las entidades financieras.

Pero por favor, si creéis que estoy equivocado decídmelo que volveré a llamar a mi amigo, antes de que se vuelva ex-amigo ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Ojete-calor viles-mandriles :

Neto BRRRRRRUUTALLLL en el 7160, positivo, "de calidad", a duras penas ocultándose, le suda los ******** me suena a institucional "always long", de los que les da igual.

Vamos, que no se pongan cortos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

5251 es el nivel del ibex que espero para dentro de poco ahi compraria acciones de TEF


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Magnífico, ya tenemos memes propios para las diversas... "situaciones cotidianas" que vivimos en HVEI35... los cromos de la pandilla basura :XX:



Hamijo, todo sea por la gloria de LOL :: y de este santo foro.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

Pensaba entrar en ACS a 20,07 pero de repente ha empezado a peponear y se ha escapado,tendremos que seguir esperando otra presa
Ayer se me escapo ,Idr Y REP ...no doy una ultimamente


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2012)

Don Emilione tiene el suyo también 







ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

No sé qué coño les ha dado hoy en el culo a los institucionales, que están volviendo lo que se prometía una sesión apacible y normalita, en un episodio de alta tensión.

Talacossaaa calentitta.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> H-C-H en el euro-dolar :Baile:
> 
> y en esta semana tendremos reducciones de dividendos o ampliaciones de capital :baba: probablemente :fiufiu:
> 
> el ibex se va al guano , por ahi dicen que si 100 pipos a la contra :rolleye: llevo ya cerca de 1500 pipos embolsados y con apalancamiento , yo de esta salgo forrao y me vuelvo a mi pueblo con cantidad de matildes en mi fondo de jubilacion



vamos a caer , MV tiene el conocimiento , ningun rebotito ni helicoptero le alejara de las plusvis porque el movimiento es pabajo 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:13 ----------

mientras viva pensare solo en el guano , aniquilare a todos los largos que se opongan a mi inversion ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

Me lo han tirado, está bien. Pero... _I want more_


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Este cromo seria bestial para aquellos que se han puesto a largos SIN STOP y de golpe la bolsa para bajo jajjaa
> 
> "Que desliz Beatriz"



jojojo
¿pero qué es esto?
¿es de verdad?,


----------



## pipoapipo (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a caer , MV tiene el conocimiento , ningun rebotito ni helicoptero le alejara de las plusvis porque el movimiento es pabajo
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:15 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:13 ----------
> 
> mientras viva pensare solo en el guano , aniquilare a todos los largos que se opongan a mi inversion ::



como estan las cabezas..........

a ver q hacen los gusanos (por pedir, q bajen al 141x para tocar el cierre de ayer o casi.........y peponazo) pero......y si el PG tiene razon :cook:??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé qué coño les ha dado hoy en el culo a los institucionales, que están volviendo lo que se prometía una sesión apacible y normalita, en un episodio de alta tensión.
> 
> Talacossaaa calentitta.



Talacosaaaa interesantita, y ya vera como se va a poner . Añorabamos estos momentos y ya falta poco para el show. Dios bendiga las luchas con mas de un bando. 

Usted no sufra. Siempre nos quedara este hilo.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:34 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:33 ----------

Jaja que cosa esos cromos. Mancanta este hilo. Un thankeo a todos por hacerlo posible, y si vamos a comenzar a chuparnos las colitas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

el ibex se dispone a romper el lateral , lo mas probable es un reboton de los buenos en 6700 que formara un pullback para luego guanear de lo lindo hasta los 5251 objetivo mas probable 

invierta bajo su propio riesgo , es probable que MV sea solo un charlatan :no:


----------



## The Hellion (27 Mar 2012)

ACS paga los platos rotos del desplome burstil de Hochtief - Cotizalia.com



> Desde que empezó el año, la cotización del grupo que preside Florentino Pérez pierde un 12%, porcentaje que se amplía al 34% en doce meses. La capitalización bursátil de ACS desciende hoy hasta los 6.335 millones de euros.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> y si vamos a comenzar a chuparnos las colitas.




¿ No se decía, se comentaba, que el chupacoliteo estaba prohibido en el Reino ?

Hum.....

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 12:54 ---------- El original se escribió a las 12:53 ----------

Brrrruutaaallllll , hemos encontrado un filón con nuestro particular "revival" de esos cromos.




The Hellion dijo:


> ACS paga los platos rotos del desplome burstil de Hochtief - Cotizalia.com


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

que mal rollo cuando empieza el mariposeo


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Mar 2012)

Yo, espero que no se sientan incómodos, pero me abstendré de chupar colitas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Ayer Herr Merkel, perdón, Frau Merkel capituló y decidió quemar las naves ante lo que se les viene encima con España.

Germany agrees to increasing bailout money for euro zone nations.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo, espero que no se sientan incómodos, pero me abstendré de chupar colitas...



Eso es porque el Sr. FranR aún no le ha llevado a ciertos sitios de la costa que él frecuenta, donde se chupan unas colitas... de gambas... cosa buena.

Según dice él, claro, a mí sólo me lo han contado :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

LOL



Esas gambas....serán de sanlucar, ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

Pues todas para mi...........................


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jaja que cosa esos cromos. Mancanta este hilo. Un thankeo a todos por hacerlo posible, y si vamos a comenzar a chuparnos las colitas.



Pepón tiene un extraño influjo en ustedes.

Por cierto ayer estuve esperando su llamada todo el día :X

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:05 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:04 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Esas gambas....serán de sanlucar, ¿no?



Como la manzanilla.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

Por la tarde entre beber y siesta, ya hago dos cosas no querra encima que haga 3. Una cosa es ser probe y otra probe trabajador.

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:12 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:08 ----------

Vamos a retomar el hilo, que lo pierdo.







y para que el gato de cola larga no se sienta solo, le dire que yo tambien veo un triangulo y de romperse seria mu malo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Buena foto, y buena elección de la hora para postearla.... truhán chinazo ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues todas para mi...........................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

Vamos plobal los minimos del día. 
Ostras! Iba poner una chorrada, diminutivo de guano, guanito.
En málaga, mucha gente en lugar de pronunciar Juan, dice Guan. (Guan ven paca, guan ve pallá). Pues el diminutivo de Guan, es Guanito. Y (joder vaya mierda de post), me he acordado de este hombre....







Un JRANDE!







Nos iba a joder un alemán con este hombre en el gobierno....JA!

De ahí que me viera obligado a plasmar pixel sobre pixel mi cadena de pensamientos. Lo dicho, una mierda de post :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

Esto es una mina, ustedes son los que han abierto la caja de pandora. 

Este para el dax en modo pepon.






Este cuando pandoro este a las puertas






Este para el ibex.






---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:21 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:18 ----------

El listo de mv, se le aprecia bien el cerebro.


----------



## pollastre (27 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos plobal los minimos del día.
> Ostras! Iba poner una chorrada, diminutivo de guano, guanito.
> En málaga, mucha gente en lugar de pronunciar Juan, dice Guan. (Guan ven paca, guan ve pallá). Pues el diminutivo de Guan, es Guanito. Y (joder vaya mierda de post), me he acordado de este hombre....
> 
> ...


----------



## wetpiñata (27 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues todas para mi...........................



Ha metido gambas de La Sirena!!!!!

Para eso no se corte y meta gambas deslocalizadas:


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

Pues yo me estoy bebiendo un Hachon crianza de la r.del Duero que por 3 euros la botella esta muy bien
En el lidl esta,18 botellas me lleve je,je

Estoy probe hermano darme argooo!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy bebiendo un Hachon crianza de la r.del Duero que por 3 euros la botella esta muy bien
> En el lidl esta,18 botellas me lleve je,je
> 
> Estoy probe hermano darme argooo!!!!



en la importante plaza financiera estan regalando platita


----------



## vyk (27 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy bebiendo un Hachon crianza de la r.del Duero que por 3 euros la botella esta muy bien
> En el lidl esta,18 botellas me lleve je,je
> 
> Estoy probe hermano darme argooo!!!!



Meloapunto y melocompro. Aunque he de reconocer que a mi los Ribera del Duero me dan...digamooos...cierto exceso de fluidez intestinal.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en la importante plaza financiera estan regalando platita



Solo veo interesante guamesa si baja a 2,2
endesa a 14,5
indra a 9,4
acs a 20 ( pudiera ser o no)
Abg a 14
Ta to muy plano pa mi gusto.......

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 13:45 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:43 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Meloapunto y melocompro. Aunque he de reconocer que a mi los Ribera del Duero me dan...digamooos...cierto exceso de fluidez intestinal.



Pero no compres el reserva que esta a 6 euros y para mi que lo han embotellado
igual y solo cambia la etiqueta


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo me estoy bebiendo un Hachon crianza de la r.del Duero que por 3 euros la botella esta muy bien
> En el lidl esta,18 botellas me lleve je,je
> 
> Estoy probe hermano darme argooo!!!!



Esos vinos son los mejores calidad precio sin duda. Conozco a varios hespertosh en vinos de 3€ y la verdad que hay veces que no me creo el precio después de probarlos.
No sé yo si en el Lidl de mi pueblo venderán alcohol, el 99% de la clientela que veo entrar y salir cuando paso por delante son de una religión que no pueden tomarlo.


----------



## vyk (27 Mar 2012)

Venga! Vuelta a guanear de nuevo...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

vamos ibex hijoeputa guanea ya :baba:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:54 ----------

bueno amigos yo creo que esta claro donde esta la pasta , los graficos de MV son el camino la verdad y las plusvis , el que no gane pasta con los cortos sera mas huevon que el chavo del ocho , advertidos quedan 

y los que carguen largos directamente son subnormales :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa guanea ya :baba:
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Cómo va ese ojo?



mejor gracias, pero aún lagrimea mucho, taparlo es un rollo por eso, al menos ya no tengo que tener la casa a oscuras, ya era hora::, después de 3 semanas y un transplante no lo hago ni loco la otra vez casi me matan (literalmente) no tenian ni trepano y menos mal que no utilizaron las tijeras::, menuda cuadra la sanidad pública, es las corneas se comprar en el super:: total que más da tirarla:: también poner penicilina aunque les digas que alérgico ::

menudo país


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

que vienen los gringos :S


----------



## faraico (27 Mar 2012)

Buenos días.

A nadie le pone San cachondo por debajo de 6?

Les veo muy bajistas:ouch:


----------



## vyk (27 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> A nadie le pone San cachondo por debajo de 6?
> 
> Les veo muy bajistas:ouch:



SAN a 6 es un muy buen precio.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> SAN a 6 es un muy buen precio.



ni se le ocurra :no:


----------



## faraico (27 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> SAN a 6 es un muy buen precio.



En teoría, vyk, en teoría....hace un año 7 también me parecía buen precio:ouch:

Esto es para valientes:cook:


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa guanea ya :baba:
> 
> ---------- Mensaje añadido a las 14:01 ---------- El original se escribió a las 13:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Huachafo! :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Prisa en 0,625 que coincide con un mínimo relevante anterior. Se puede pensar que es probable un rebote hacia arriba pero no hay que obviar que viene de cuatro máximos decrecientes y existe una estructura técnica en timeframe diario que puede poner la vista en los 0,52.
Si la probabilidad no está de nuestra parte, mejor dejarla, al menos yo no lo veo bien definido.


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes....GUANO YO TE HINBOCO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes....GUANO YO TE HINBOCO



:XX: ¿por que me hace tanta gracia el dichoso pato ese?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

Orden de entrada en ACS a 20,02
no parece con ganas de que entre la orden pero ahi estamos


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Ayer de rojo a negro y hoy de negro a rojo..... y al final el negro va a poner a más de uno rojo.


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: ¿por que me hace tanta gracia el dichoso pato ese?



Porque le gusta el pirriaque, al igual que a las miembras y miembros del hilo


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Ya verán ustedes lo que tarda en aparecer una vela de 4 pipos en timeframe de 5 minutos en el SP.
Esa ha sido la constante de los dos últimos meses. Huele a guano, dejan que se sumen gacelotes .... y de repente zas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

mantened los cortos con dos cojones , lo que viene es un rally bajista


----------



## faraico (27 Mar 2012)

Janus continúa siguiendo a Prisa?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya verán ustedes lo que tarda en aparecer una vela de 4 pipos en timeframe de 5 minutos en el SP.
> Esa ha sido la constante de los dos últimos meses. Huele a guano, dejan que se sumen gacelotes .... y de repente zas.









lo que ustec dice no sucedera


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Voy a poner lo que tengo por aquí...lo de abajo, que lo de arriba no me interesa

8.206 ruptura

8096 -7995 objetivos.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mantened los cortos con dos cojones , lo que viene es un rally bajista



Machote, como hagas lo que dices ....* la verdad es que te tienes que haber arruinado varias veces*.

Ofrécele algo más que ganas porque si no parece que el negrito no te va a hacer mucho caso :8:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:07 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:06 ----------




faraico dijo:


> Janus continúa siguiendo a Prisa?



Claro ........... si finalmente no quiebra .... será un ser de luz.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Mar 2012)

Uy!!!! uy!!!
parece que me entra 
esta a 20,03.......
me la metieronnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!


Veremos como salimos de esta aventura 
por lo pronto ya estamos a 20.015 y palamado


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

es que no se dan cuenta , el sp500 choca con la bajista despues de una buena subida diaria y al dia siguiente en uropa lo celebran con otra subidita guapa pero de forma rara antes de que habran los gringos ... 

pues eso esa linea es la que manda


----------



## Wataru_ (27 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a poner lo que tengo por aquí...lo de abajo, que lo de arriba no me interesa
> 
> 8.206 ruptura
> 
> 8096 -7995 objetivos.



:fiufiu: me interesa lo de arriba... anda...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Machote, como hagas lo que dices ....* la verdad es que te tienes que haber arruinado varias veces*.
> 
> Ofrécele algo más que ganas porque si no parece que el negrito no te va a hacer mucho caso :8:
> 
> ...



hace muchos años perdi pasta , cuando era gacela , pero uno aprende , porque aunque ustec no lo crea los movimientos de la borsa se pueden predecir si uno tiene la suficiente inteligencia claro , ahora me estoy forrando


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Wataru_ dijo:


> :fiufiu: me interesa lo de arriba... anda...



8.292-8354 es lo que había a principio de mañana.

8.432 sería una proyección de peponazo, superando el nivel 354


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

la cosa esta de invertir es muy complicada , pero no tanto , estoy seguro que mas de uno aqui en el foro tiene los suficientes conocimientos para predecir los movimientos gordos pero supongo que piensan que eso no se puede hacer o que de poder hacerse tiene que ser mas dificil aun


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Voy a poner lo que tengo por aquí...lo de abajo, que lo de arriba no me interesa
> 
> *8.206 ruptura*
> 
> 8096 -7995 objetivos.



De todas formas, mire donde nos han colocado en la apertura USANA


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

En los 1412 puede que haya un non-plus guano

Les pueden hacer un buen joselito a los cortos


----------



## FranR (27 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1412 puede que haya un non-plus guano
> 
> Les pueden hacer un buen joselito a los cortos









¿Qué le está haciendo Joselito?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

marditoh gringos abren por encima de la bajista , de verdad que son pesaos :ouch: 

pero no podran mantenerse por encima al cierre 

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 15:39 ---------- El original se escribió a las 15:35 ----------

gringos hijos de perrilla hasta el ultimo minuto quieren engañar a las gacelas :ouch:

pero no hay escapatoria , tienen que bajar por TECNICO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

durante los últimos días ha venido ocurriendo guano matutino peponada vespertina. Parece que los marditoh roedoreh han cambiado de táctica. Pepón matutino-guano vespertino. Eso dice mi AI mononeuronal (fin de semana mumulargo, tanto que incluyo el lunes :


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tema muy interesante en la guardería, aunque se puede debatir aquí si alguien tiene miedo a salir de la cueva ibexiana...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-gusta-mas-boda-debatamos-pros-y-contras.html



Ya le dejé mi opinión allí, pero añado: Hágalo sencillo, cuantos menos detalles tenga que controlar mejor se lo pasará ese día, y de eso se trata. 



vmmp29 dijo:


> mejor gracias, pero aún lagrimea mucho, taparlo es un rollo por eso, al menos ya no tengo que tener la casa a oscuras, ya era hora::, después de 3 semanas y un transplante no lo hago ni loco la otra vez casi me matan (literalmente) no tenian ni trepano y menos mal que no utilizaron las tijeras::, menuda cuadra la sanidad pública, es las corneas se comprar en el super:: total que más da tirarla:: también poner penicilina aunque les digas que alérgico ::
> 
> menudo país



:: Espero que se recupere sin novedad, porque menuda historia de terror en un sólo post. Ánimo.



faraico dijo:


> En teoría, vyk, en teoría....hace un año 7 también me parecía buen precio:ouch:
> 
> Esto es para valientes:cook:



Jeje, aún recuerdo lo que molaba en julio por debajo de 8... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

Las coal les llega el momento

O peponean o se convierten en ganadores del premio pepito piscinas


----------



## @@strom (27 Mar 2012)

El $sox rompiendo al alza.
Los semiconductores siguen teniendo mucho recorrido para arriba.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

El euroyen tirando bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

gringos pesaos , les llego la hora del guano :baba: 

malditos estadounidenses ahora van a saber lo que es morirse de hambre , que asco les tengo .


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Mantengan la calma y no cierren sus largos. Prometo volver en cuanto todo se calme.


----------



## Seren (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> marditoh gringos abren por encima de la bajista , de verdad que son pesaos :ouch:
> 
> pero no podran mantenerse por encima al cierre
> 
> ...



Hay una cosa que se llama "expansión monetaria" y que permite a la FED hacer que suba la bolsa *hasta donde quiera*, tanto si le apetece que suba todo el 2012 como si quiere dejarla caer ya mismo. El valor del dinero es relativo. Y se hace notar en el precio de las materias primas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Hay una cosa que se llama "expansión monetaria" y que permite a la FED hacer que suba la bolsa *hasta donde quiera*, tanto si le apetece que suba todo el 2012 como si quiere dejarla caer ya mismo. El valor del dinero es relativo.



los gringos van a corregir por lo menos el 38,2% fibonazi eso es seguro , es solo que es desesperante como se resisten los desgraciaos pero ya no tienen escapatoria


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos van a corregir por lo menos el 38,2% fibonazi eso es seguro , es solo que es desesperante como se resisten los desgraciaos pero ya no tienen escapatoria



Que dice Pepón, bueno Jose, que...
[YOUTUBE]pL-KQUQBs1E[/YOUTUBE]

Por Tutatis, que escalofríos me da la risa de esa señora en los últimos segundos... ::


----------



## Mulder (27 Mar 2012)

Desde luego si sacáramos estadísticas de cuando no se ha roto una directriz el presunto TÉCNICO se diluiría como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.

Recuerdo a principios de los 90 que todo el mundo decía que el petroleo nunca había pasado de 30$ históricamente hasta que los pasó...

En bolsa nunca hay cosas que se cumplan siempre, en todo caso una mayoría de veces, pero lo imposible al final se consigue.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

Aquí tenemos al gatete que se aberroncha contra el rocaje agreste...


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aquí tenemos al gatete que se aberroncha contra el rocaje agreste...



Al merme perderemos los 8000.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego si sacáramos estadísticas de cuando no se ha roto una directriz el presunto TÉCNICO se diluiría como un azucarillo en un vaso de leche.
> 
> Recuerdo a principios de los 90 que todo el mundo decía que el petroleo nunca había pasado de 30$ históricamente hasta que los pasó...
> 
> En bolsa nunca hay cosas que se cumplan siempre, en todo caso una mayoría de veces, pero lo imposible al final se consigue.



como trampa puede ser pero es muy improbable , las razones son que el vix a tocado soporte de medio plazo y ya estamos viendo que la bajista no es un invento del pirao de MV  

y todo esto justo cuando la coñomia empieza a caer , lo han hecho de manual


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

que le han hecho al cubo de mierda?? Digo a las Prisas?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

de verdad os digo que este es el momento mas seguro para cargar cortos y si hay miedo pues en el ibex ahi si que es casi imposible perder pasta


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

:8: el ibex ya no es lo que era , hasta los franchutes nos adelantan


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Mar 2012)

En una semana sin especiales noticias guaneras el SAN se deja casi un 10%.

Menudo cachondeo bursátil.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> que le han hecho al cubo de mierda?? Digo a las Prisas?



Le han dado cuarto y mitad en toda la espalda.
Ya avisaba esta mañana que aún habiendo un soporte muy importante en 0,625 .... se venía de cuatro máximos decrecientes por lo que había probabilidad de perderlo fácilmente.

Sigue en el radar.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

los gringos no van a subir mas , no puede ser y punto


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En una semana sin especiales noticias guaneras el SAN se deja casi un 10%.
> 
> Menudo cachondeo bursátil.



Mira un chart de largo plazo en BBVA y SAN. Verás que la tendencia bajista es aplastante y ahora están iniciando una nueva ondanada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy es un día para ir con especial cuidado.
> 
> La clave estará en los 8330 para el Chulibex.



Está hecho usted todo un crack... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VK16w_Esrno?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VK16w_Esrno?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho el post para decir que me ha encantado, gracias a los audios que subiste, volver a escuchar (en lugar de leer) a Juan-carlos-b a Aleph y a Eddy entre otros... que estoy seguro que hay más...


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos no van a subir mas , no puede ser y punto



Pues yo ando muy atento para ver si vemos niveles en los que cargar largos en el SP. Nada definitivo pero hay una tendencia alcista muy riquilla en los 1380/8 que coincide con un buen soporte. De todas formas, primero hay que perder los 1412 que aún siguen en pie.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues yo ando muy atento para ver si vemos niveles en los que cargar largos en el SP. Nada definitivo pero hay una tendencia alcista muy riquilla en los 1380/8 que coincide con un buen soporte. De todas formas, primero hay que perder los 1412 que aún siguen en pie.



la verdad es que del sp500 controlo lo justo , pero el ibex es mi putita y voy a sacarle to el jugo 

edito pero a estas alturas , yo no cargaria largos hasta que haya corregido por lo menos el 38,2% fibonazi ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Mira un chart de largo plazo en BBVA y SAN. Verás que la tendencia bajista es aplastante y ahora están iniciando una nueva ondanada.



Entiendo que tiene comportamiento bajista.

Pero me refiero a algo más abstracto: al cachondeo que uno de los principales valores del Ibex pierda en cinco días casi un 10% sin especiales noticias. La bolsa es un cachondeo, en abstracto.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Entiendo que tiene comportamiento bajista.
> 
> Pero me refiero a algo más abstracto: al cachondeo que uno de los principales valores del Ibex pierda en cinco días casi un 10% sin especiales noticias. La bolsa es un cachondeo, en abstracto.



Puede ser perfectamente que inversores internacionales estén comprando long-short (largo en europa y cortos en españa) porque piensan que el spread se va a estirar. No hace falta nada extraño para que vendan a saco.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

lo del ibex tiene una explicacion bastante sencilla y es que tienen hasta el 31 de marzo para decir como van a afrontar el tema de las provisiones , por si no se han dado cuenta con todo lo que tienen que provisionar no tendran como dar dividendos a no ser que amplien capital vamos entre la espada y la pared


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

Mr.Brightside debe enteder usted que el sector bancario español se ha comportado en bolsa increiblemente mejor que el resto de la banca europea en los ultimos 5 años. Y eso si que era cachondeo en abstracto y en concreto. 

Ademas ahora parece que Spain debt crisis es la ultima moda en los coloquios financieros. 

Joven Estilicon, una fuente de luz se le mostro y opto por no creer. El tiempo le curara su incredulidad y le hara alcanzar el espiritu llano.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mr.Brightside debe enteder usted que el sector bancario español se ha comportado en bolsa increiblemente mejor que el resto de la banca europea en los ultimos 5 años. Y eso si que era cachondeo en abstracto y en concreto.
> 
> Ademas ahora parece que Spain debt crisis es la ultima moda en los coloquios financieros.
> 
> Joven Estilicon, una fuente de luz se le mostro y opto por no creer. El tiempo le curara su incredulidad y le hara alcanzar el espiritu llano.



pero ustec de que va :8: 

que espiritu llano , se llama HUMILDAD :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero ustec de que va :8:
> 
> que espiritu llano , se llama HUMILDAD :ouch:



Sirva este presente desde la humildad como fiel reflejo de amistad, por TECNICO.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sirva este presente desde la humildad como fiel reflejo de amistad, por TECNICO.



:XX: que pendejo :Aplauso:


----------



## wsleone (27 Mar 2012)

Ganas de meteros con el Commodore


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Mar 2012)

wsleone dijo:


> Ganas de meteros con el Commodore



En absoluto, tengo grandes recuerdos de él


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (27 Mar 2012)

No lo he visto en ningun post:

Pobre del que tuviera preferentes en bankia... :ouch:: El canje de Bankia exige a los inversores prdidas inmediatas o un acto de fe - Cotizalia.com

Saludos...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ojalá los mangantes que han hecho esta jugada de las preferentes y por supuesto, también los que lo han permitido, ardieran en el infierno.



No hay infierno suficiente para tanto mangante


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No hay infierno suficiente para tanto mangante



Lo que no va a haber es sucursales de Bankia para tanto viejuno cazador al que le han colado preferentes, acciones y suputamadreconnatamontadaysiropedefresa... [YOUTUBE]nn0hG0Y9OPk[/YOUTUBE]

Y ojo que lo digo con miedo, que más de uno se va a llevar por delante también a cualquiera que esté allí actualizando la libreta. Al tiempo.


----------



## Janus (27 Mar 2012)

AIG como una moto y con un volumen importante.


----------



## ponzi (27 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1. Se trata de poner un cantidad no muy grande para si tienes un problema tener liquidez de otros productos. Por lo que no creo necesario acudir a mercados secundarios a una cancelación anticipada.
> 
> 2. El FGD es un bulo. En primer lugar está agotado a día de hoy y en segundo lugar el día que se vaya el chiringuito abajo caerá en su totalidad así que no veo posibilidad de que nadie cobre esos "asegurados" de 100.000€ por entidad.
> Si el tipo de interés está garantizado no veo la diferencia entre contratar un pagaré o un depósito en SAN, BBVA, POP, La Caixa o SAB.... que son los bancos que van a quedar.
> ...




BMERF - Precios AIAF

¿Por un 4'5% te la vas a jugar?
Olvidate de los pagares y menos de acudir a la emisión.
Mira el volumen que han emitido, popular 5400 mill

BMERF - Precios AIAF

PE B. POPULAR DESC 01/2013	ES0513806I91	8.000,00	97,119	3,550
PE B. POPULAR DESC 03/2013	ES0513806M87	620.000,00	97,212	2,900
PE B. POPULAR DESC 09/2012	ES0513806T31	4.814.000,00	98,881	2,220

Yo no soy un defensor de estos mercados pero bueno en mi humilde opinión si quieres renta fija como mucho contrata ipf's puros o a lo sumo emisiones de bonos de empresas solventes y que coticen con descuento.
(A priori lo ideal es solo comprar bonos corporativos de aquellas empresas cuyo pasivo sea inferior al 80% del patrimonio neto)
Es surrealista las emisiones llevadas a cabo por la banca en menos de un año, cualquiera diría que están preparando algo muy gordo::::::::::::


BMERF - Precios AIAF


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En los 1412 puede que haya un non-plus guano
> 
> Les pueden hacer un buen joselito a los cortos



Ya estamos ahí


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

estos gringos saben que gandalf esta de pie sobre la bajista


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy es un día para ir con especial cuidado.
> 
> La clave estará en los 8330 para el Chulibex.



Pos eso. Ha marcado los 8348 y para abajo.

La estructura es clara y meridiana.

Los largos van a sufrir mucho. Mientras, el SP sigue por las nubes.

Ya veréis que "diver" en cuanto empiece a guanear el SP. :fiufiu:

---------- Mensaje añadido a las 20:26 ---------- El original se escribió a las 20:21 ----------




Estilicón dijo:


> Es que la jugada que han hecho es acojonante. Canjean por acciones, y al hacerlo hacen amplíación de capital, aumentando su core capital para cumplir los requerimientos de la EBA, a la vez que se ahorran el pago del cupón, que ya no tienen que hacerlo. Para estos hijos de ***** la jugada es redonda.
> 
> Y mientras los empufados que han liado todas esas quejas se quedan "tranquilos" porque les voy a dar su dinero en acciones, mientras les meto, solo de inicio, un 25% de pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Bankia está muerta financieramente y ya van a la desesperada.

Es una acción a evitar en cualquier tipo de modalidad de inversión. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Mar 2012)

Ha habido una perturbación en la fuerza. Submarino chulibex tontea con descender a U-8100... :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (27 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pos eso. Ha marcado los 8348 y para abajo.
> 
> La estructura es clara y meridiana.
> 
> ...









OMG, está todo en las cartas. La gente loca con los mayas y el futuro está escrito en la baraja de la pandilla basura... :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2012)

Cuidado con el cangelo.

NADIE ESTÁ LIBRE.

Economia Directa 27-03-2012 Ajustes y privatizaciones en mp3 (27/03 a las 20:56:12) 01:02:07 1134230 - iVoox


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

vamos a por los 7 miles por la via rapida cojones ya , hueco a la baja que habiendo hueco hay alegria coño


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Mar 2012)

Que grande os lo pasáis estos días


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos a por los 7 miles por la via rapida cojones ya , hueco a la baja que habiendo hueco hay alegria coño



Un hueco a la baja en estos niveles sería devastador :fiufiu:

Es el nivel ideal para una ruptura con hueco


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2012)

y er VIX sube un 9,33% casi na


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

IBEX:







Sigue en el lateral. La volatilidad que hemos visto esta sesión no tiene por qué ser un gesto necesariamente bajista, pues también aparece en los suelos y justamente esos 8.100 son el rango inferior del lateral, pero es muy importante que respete la zona de los 8.030, de otro modo se puede dar el lateral por finiquitado y la estructura bajista activada.

Mirando el mercado con perspectiva, es preciso advertir que aunque de momento todos los índices -salvo el chicharrex-, aguantan el tipo, tienen posibles figuras de giro ya maduradas. Independientemente de lo que pase a corto plazo, es bueno tenerlo en cuenta para saltar del tren si confirman.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giro a la baja?? ando espeso y poco informado esta semana.


----------



## Claca (27 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, la que tiene muy mal aspecto y parece que por fin va a descolgarse es ACS:



Claca dijo:


> ACS CONST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> ACSCONST:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y clavada la figura de giro 







---------- Mensaje añadido a las 23:46 ---------- El original se escribió a las 23:44 ----------




diosmercado dijo:


> Giro a la baja?? ando espeso y poco informado esta semana.



Pues yo también ando espeso, porque no entiendo la pregunta...

Si pierde los 8.030, nos vamos a los 7.800, pero mientras no lo haga sigue en el lateral de estos meses.


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> STOXX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues me equivocaba, el precio ha seguido respetando esa posible figura. De momento sólo es eso, posible, nada impide seguir escalando poco a poco, pero tiene demasiado sentido que ese expansivo aparezca justo ahí:


----------



## overdrive1979 (28 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Que grande os lo pasáis estos días



Mañana se lo pasarán aún mejor, y sacarán al oso guanoso unas cuantas veces. :


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

Los dias que se presumen rojos rojisimos en el HVEI35 acaban verdes.

Lo vemos mañana.

Buenas noches


----------



## wetpiñata (28 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Los dias que se presumen rojos rojisimos en el HVEI35 acaban verdes.
> 
> Lo vemos mañana.
> 
> Buenas noches


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

guanos dias 

yo espero que el ibex se adelante en la caida y nada de esos niveles que dicen por ahi de 7800 o 7500 , MV espera caida hasta alrededor de la zona 5000 en unos 3 meses mas o menos , hay que con cuidado con los rebotitos


----------



## Mulder (28 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Son uds. lo peor, mira que usar los cromos de la pandilla basura para predecir el futuro 

Para hoy veo día pepónico, en este momento con un 70% de largos pero la media del día está en 72%, creo que hoy empezaremos bajando un poco pero rápidamente nos giraremos al alza y seguiremos así todo el resto del día.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Grandísimo el "shot" de Podrido Rodrigo :XX:

HVEI35 ha dado un salto cualitativo desde la introducción de los cromos.


----------



## AssGaper (28 Mar 2012)

El cromo de "que desliz Beatriz" vino ayer que ni pintado oija. XD


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> El cromo de "que desliz Beatriz" vino ayer que ni pintado oija. XD




ya, ya... a mí personalmente, ayer en el "incidente 7140", me vino que ni pintado ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

como son estos leoncios , intentando engañar por la mañanita , ya nos daran un gap a la baja uno de estos dias


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2012)

*ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN*

Por todos es sabido que el pilar fundamental de la bolsa y la energía que mueve el motor de los mercados son las ganas que tenemos todos de ganar dinero. De este modo, a menos que tengas la suerte de ser un bróker o Papá Estado, únicamente podremos utilizar las ventas y las compras para desenvolvernos en un medio tan hostil como este y, de hecho, grandes o pequeños estamos exactamente limitados por las mismas dos posibilidades, con la importante diferencia en la magnitud de nuestras órdenes, que es precisamente lo que hace que nuestro impacto sea limitado, mientras que el de los grandes sea crear tendencia.

Naturalmente ser grande es una ventaja, porque a parte de la información privilegiada, legiones de traders a tu servicio o guarderías enteras con "niñas" dispuestas a radiografiar el mercado en cuestión de nanosegundos, también los políticos y organismos reguladores parecen dispuestos a echarte un cable. ¿El único problema? Pues que como todos los burbujistas hemos expermientado alguna vez, el tamaño a veces impresiona tanto que es preciso preparar poco a poco el terreno para alcanzar el objetivo, pues de otra forma no entra. 

Es precisamente este poco a poco, el ir con la calma para que no duela, lo que propicia los lentos procesos de acumulación y distribución en el precio, pues de otro modo el fuerte volumen de compras o ventas de los leoncios crearía picados en el gráfico constantemente, con lo cual los enormes paquetes de acciones que pretenden comprar o colocar se ejecutarían a precios no deseados.

Las gacelas sólo podemos hacer como los teloneros y aprovecharnos de la gloria de los verdaderos artistas del mercado para llevarnos a la cama a las groupies borrachas que no caben en el camerino de los leoncios. Es eso, o recibir la visita de Pandoro. Empecemos:







Cualquier proceso masivo de compras o ventas desencadenará una tendencia alcista o bajista que finalmente se agotará en favor de la tendencia contraria en lo que llamamos un giro de mercado. La diferencia entre una resistencia y un techo, como la de un soporte y un suelo, es la confirmación de ese giro, lo cual significa que el proceso de distribución o acumulación está madurado. Es muy importante tener en cuenta este matiz para saber cuando incorporarnos al mercado y evitar exponernos a los últimos coletazos, que suelen ser violentos, de la tendencia que expira.

Los últimos estertores de cualquier tendencia suelen venir acompañados de una serie de características cuya detección nos facilita determinar la fiabilidad del posible giro en el mercado:

Pérdida de verticalidad: Normalmente los giros son violentos para pillar por sorpresa a los pequeños especuladores. Si hay mucha confianza, un pullback echará del mercado a las gacelas, pero, en cualquier caso, suele ser tras el giro donde el precio lleva más inercia y verticalidad. Estas rápidas subidas o descensos merman la confianza a los pequeños que no se atreven a entrar tras un movimiento impulsivo y de gran recorrido, esperando a que el precio corrija para incorporarse al movimiento. Si lo pensamos bien, es en este momento cuando los leonces navegan prácticamente solos en el barco de las plusvis, a partir de entonces, a medida que las gacelas ganen confianza, se irán incorporando poco a poco al mercado. ¿Quién venderá/comprará las acciones que demandamos los peques? Efectivamente, los mismos que hasta entonces disfrutaban de la tendencia en solitario. Ello lleva a que paulatinamente la inercia y verticalidad se vaya perdiendo, desacelerando el movimiento mientras los leones reparten o acumulan el pastel, terminando en muchas ocasiones en un lateral ligeramente alcista para despistar. 

Por lo tanto, cuando el precio pierda prácticamente todo su momentum, será momento de examinar detenidamente el gráfico para ver qué está pasando y por qué el convoy de las plusvis se ha parado.

Rotura de la directriz: La tendencia puede definirse con una sencilla directriz que una los puntos de apoyo relevantes en el precio. El saber detectarlos requeriría de un comentario a parte, así que en esta ocasión sólo nos centraremos en las consecuencias de su pérdida. Algo a tener en cuenta es que la rotura de una directriz no conlleva la reversión de la tendencia de forma inmediata, pero sí, por definición, resta verticalidad y debilita mucho la fuerza en el precio, provocando normalmente un lateral. Es en este lateral donde se apreciará el aumento de la volatilidad y se gesterá la figura de giro que confirmará el cambio de rumbo, que podrá empezar antes de la ruptura de la línea de tendencia.

Volatilidad: Tanto en techos como en suelos el precio se agita con nerviosismo ante la incertidumbre de los pequeños especuladores, dando como resultado sesiones de idas y vueltas y grandes recorridos. Esto tiene sentido porque el intercambio de acciones que dejará paso a una nueva tendencia está en sus últimos estadios, y las prisas se hacen evidentes hasta en los leoncios. En el gráfico, en consecuencia, se verán picos y valles pronunciados contra el soporte o la resistencia que aguanta el precio.

Objetivos alcanzados: Tanto por dinámicas de impulsos como por niveles indicados siguiendo figuras de giro, en la mayoría de los casos el precio parece _reaccionar_ tras alcanzar un objetivo. No es de extrañar que en muchas ocasiones sea en las inmediaciones de un nivel objetivo donde la cotización empiece a mostrar incertidumbre. Igualmente en puntos relevantes, tales como soportes o resistencias horizontales, directrices y fibos, también se puede apreciar una reacción parecida. En consecuencia, de cara al medio plazo, es importante marcar en el gráfico el objetivo y su resistencia/soporte más próximo (¡antes y después!) y tomar lo que venga en primer lugar como nivel de referencia. A partir de ese punto, cualquier muestra seria de duda, ver otros puntos de este texto, debe ser tomada en consideración. 

Sentimiento de mercado: De sobras conocida es la cruel ley del sentimiento contrario que tantos disgutos genera al pequeño inversor. En el proceso de acumulación o distribución de un precio este es un factor capital por la propia naturaleza de los mismos (ej. si te venden una acción es porque no la quieren, y si no la quieren ellos que son los que saben, será por algo, así que sin duda te estás equivocando al comprarla). Uno se puede cuestionar entonces como puede ser que una y otra vez caigamos en la misma trampa si sabemos perfectamente de qué va el asunto. 

Los medios juegan su papel, eso es evidente, pero lo más importante es el comportamiento del precio, que juega al despiste y se aprovecha de nuestra corta memoria y poca visión cual prestidigitador para colarnos un par de mimos de Pandoro. Pensémoslo bien: los objetivos se han alcanzado, la directriz se ha roto, el precio se ha parado, estamos ya ante el soporte/ resistencia que todo el mundo tiene marcado en su gráfico, ¿entonces por qué nos equivocamos si todo está tan claro? 

Antes había comentando que normalmente tras romper la estructura del movimiento se desencadena un lateral en el que la volatilidad se dispara. En él, el precio empieza a moverse nerviso y aparecen _picos y valles_ con sesiones que doblan el recorrido al que estamos acostumbrados. Todo el mundo sabe que es un momento crucial, pues la teoría dice que si se traspasa el obstáculo que ha detenido la tendencia la continuidad de la misma puede realizarse con mucha verticalidad, de forma brusca, y, por lo tanto, cada vez que la cotización arremete contra su particular barrera aguantamos la respiración. Esta sensación de "puede disparse" en el sentido contrario a lo que parece mostrarel gráfco sin duda nos juega malas pasadas.

Esos _picos y valles_ probarán los nervios de los que se anticipen a la confirmación, que verán como sesión tras sesión las plusvalías aparecen y desaparecen como por arte de magia, combinadas con el rojo, y, lo peor de todo, el precio sigue aguantando. De fondo, como no, las noticias empiezan a vomitar información que respalda la resolución del escenario a favor de la tendencia precedente al movimiento lateral, los datos y los analistas empiezan a encontrar excusas con las que justificar un último tirón en esa dirección, justo cuando el precio dilata más y más los máximos o mínimos tonteando con la ruptura. A ver quién cojones aguanta eso.

Cuando por fin los leoncios deciden que la farsa ha terminado y que toca girar, la montaña rusa a la que nos han acostumbrado durante el lateral nos impide ver que la atracción está a punto de terminar y que tras la siguiente curva no vamos a encontrar otra subida o bajada, simplemente nos darán una patada en el culo y pensaremos por qué cojones hemos estado dos putas horas haciendo cola para eso. "Seguro que forma parte de la atracción" nos consolamos, pero la triste realidad es que a pesar de los posibles pull backs el destindo del precio ya ha sido sentenciado. Vamos a salir guapos en la foto, y de fondo en el hilo musical se escuchan las noticias que siguen contradiciendo lo que estamos experimentando.

El pensamiento "todavía podría hacer..." es un síntoma inequívoco de que el proceso ha culminado y ahora toca cosechar lo sembrado. Simplemente no nos lo creemos y por eso intentamos buscar una última oportunidad desde la que incorporarnos cómodamente a la nueva tendencia.

Divergencias: En los indicadores se pueden encontrar pautas y patrones que ayuden a validar un comportamiento del precio (¡o hasta a anticiparlo!). Una de las cosas más fáciles de detectar son las divergencias, que nos transmiten que algo no marcha bien; simplemete el paso está cambiando sin razón aparente. Cuando eso sucede, es buena idea revisar todos los puntos anteriores para ver si tenemos un posible giro en gestación, pero es capital entender que hasta que no haya una confirmación las divergencias pueden seguir acumulándose sin mayores problemas. 

Figuras de giro: Para confirmar el nuevo guión es preciso que antes el precio nos haga un gesto que dote de fiabilidad nuestro análisis. Eso se traduce en las figuras de giro. Una vez más, tratar este tema en profunidad requeriría de un comentario específico, por lo que simplemente me limitaré a mencionar las más frecuentes:

Hombro cabeza hombros (también invertido), triángulos y expansivos, cuñas, dobles suelos o techos.

Es bueno ver que la realización de las mismas normalmente exige volatilidad (rellenar las figuras) y que las propias estructuras permiten dilataciones y putadillas varias como máximos o mínimos crecientes, aprovechar la línea de tendencia para su formación, etc... Tampoco son raras las roturas en falso por el lado contrario al supuesto. Cuando eso sucede deben tratarse con normalidad, simplemente como una dilatación, y no debemos frustrarnos si nos han engañado: vamos a tomarnos la revancha en cuanto confirmen.

Cuando tenemos una figura de vuelta activada y se cumplen la mayoría de los puntos aquí expuestos, la confirmación del escenario se hará efectiva y deberemos intentar incorporarnos a la nueva tendencia.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y ahora a ver si se entienden los mensajes que colgué en su momento:



Claca dijo:


> De lo poco que se salva ahora mismo, puesto que chinito me preguntó en su momento. Tonuel, perdóname:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Claca dijo:


> CABK (CRITERIA):
> 
> En el último comentario que hice comenté que sobre los 4 euros se le iban a complicar las cosas. Está pasando.
> 
> ...



Es verdad que en la dilatación planteé una posible operación para el corto plazo que salió mal, pero no cambiaba el análisis a medio y por ello el stop estaba ajustadísimo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-360.html#post5846412

Los bandazos duraron poco, tras el pull el desplome fue inmediato.


----------



## Pepe Broz (28 Mar 2012)

Tocados los 8080. 
BBVA en 6.01.....


----------



## AssGaper (28 Mar 2012)

Hecho subir la cotización del SAN en la venta de 10.000 acciones en dos operaciones entre las 9:30 y 9:35. Señor Pollastre, seguro que salgo en la foto.


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claca, grandioso mensaje. Me lo guardaré en documento y me lo imprimiré como guía.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿has visto lo que ha hecho BKT justo en los 4,15 que comentaba antes de ayer?.



Espérate a que este terminado, hombre.

Sobre BKT, qué puedo decir, muy buen ojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

el analisis TECNICO es solo una parte de lo necesario para ganar dinero invirtiendo en las borsas y a nivel de experto


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

Y Repsol ¿qué?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Que barrida de SL esta mañana en repsol,de 18.9 a 18,55
para terminar en 18.9................
Se han chupado a ojimetro cerca de 1 millon de acciones del gacelio,menuda cara de haba le quedara a algunos esta mañana cuando vean la saltada de stops 
jo,jo,jo que malotes son estos leoncios.....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

haganse expertos en analisis TECNICO y tendran la cuarta parte de lo necesario para forrarse


----------



## Claca (28 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Y Repsol ¿qué?



Aquí ya comentaba cómo lo veía:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-69.html#post6050445

Sigue mal, hay que esperar a que haga un suelo, piensa que estuvieron muchos meses colocando papel y costará recomprarlo. En mi opinión, ni tocar, puede hacer mucho daño.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

En cuanto a ACS,vaya patadas en los huevos me estan metiendo esta mañana.....
Aqui parece que el bajar no se va a acabar nunca,tendre que estudiarme los fundamentales
Claro,que luego me di cuenta de que las ibes y esta hermanas,hermanas......


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> *ACUMULACIÓN y DISTRIBUCIÓN*
> 
> _(en construcción...)_
> 
> ...



.
¿Y porqué no hacen un HF entre Pollastre, Mulder, Janus, Claca, etc ... y les pasamos nuestros fondos y nos cobran una comisión ... ?

Claca, explicado así parece hasta fácil. Me quito el sombrero.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

a cuantas vicuñas habran metido hoy en la trampa :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias señores.

El joven Claca se postula para trabajar en la city. Un dia seras leoncio y estos momentos te serviran para comer aun mas gacelas. Crack.

Ah, pero que aun no estan ustedes en la lista de clientes del señor Pollastre? ienso:


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Y porqué no hacen un HF entre Pollastre, Mulder, Janus, Claca, etc ... y les pasamos nuestros fondos y nos cobran una comisión ... ?
> 
> Claca, explicado así parece hasta fácil. Me quito el sombrero.



Claca es un crack además de un tío muy generoso en compartir su conocimiento y recomendaciones. Además se esfuerza por explicarlo y ayudar. Yo creo que tiene un "giro" hacia lo didáctico y terminará como profesor de universidad

Respecto a lo que que parece fácil ganar, al menos yo le puedo decir que no es nada fácil ganar dinero y muchas veces se pierde. Solo la disciplina es la que con el tiempo te puede permitir alguna que otra alegría. Pero la realidad es que yo al menos tengo que trabajar para poder vivir .... hoygan que mi familia es muy gastona :o


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores.
> 
> El joven Claca se postula para trabajar en la city. Un dia seras leoncio y estos momentos te serviran para comer aun mas gacelas. Crack.
> 
> Ah, pero que aun no estan ustedes en la lista de clientes del señor Pollastre? ienso:



.
CREO que maese Pollastre sólo acepta cuentas por encima de 50k.

Cuando llegue ya si eso hablo con él.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Claca es un crack además de un tío muy generoso en compartir su conocimiento y recomendaciones. Además se esfuerza por explicarlo y ayudar. Yo creo que tiene un "giro" hacia lo didáctico y terminará como profesor de universidad
> 
> Respecto a lo que que parece fácil ganar, al menos yo le puedo decir que no es nada fácil ganar dinero y muchas veces se pierde. Solo la disciplina es la que con el tiempo te puede permitir alguna que otra alegría. _Pero la realidad es que yo al menos tengo que trabajar para poder vivir .... hoygan que mi familia es muy gastona_ :o



+1.

_Berhestudiao_


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

El DAX sigue alcista de pelotas en timeframe diario. Está mirando, está por ver si llega hasta ahí, a la directriz alcista que comenzó en noviembre y ahora pasa por 6940 aprox. Por encima de ella, todo tranquilo y .... circulen que a la vuelta de la esquina hay un botijo de vino.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> CREO que maese Pollastre sólo acepta cuentas por encima de 50k.
> 
> Cuando llegue ya si eso hablo con él.



Solo?, a mi me pidido mas, maldito ladron, como me embauco. 

El dax como no recupere puede abrir las puertas hacia los 68xx. Espero que venga la avanzadilla peponica con su mas mejor amigo sp500, porque los largos no se merecen otra cornada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2012)

Pensaba que el sr. Pollastre era el trader de un pequeño y exclusivo grupo masónico, no sabía que aún tenía abierta la lista de inscripciones 

Buenos días!


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

Señores, los 50k de Pollastre son por asistir a una cena benéfica donde ejerce de anfitrión, y así poder conocerlo en persona. 

Los que somos clientes tuvimos que desembolsar muuuuuuucho más.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Más o menos es así; sólo gestiono el capital de los miembros de la famosa logia de los Mandriles Culeros (MC). 

Larga es nuestra mano e influencia. No puedo darle más detalles, porque luego tendría que matarle (son las reglas), pero sólo pregúntese.... ¿ de dónde cree que viene la "mc" del "e = mc^2" ?



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pensaba que el sr. Pollastre era el trader de un pequeño y exclusivo grupo masónico, no sabía que aún tenía abierta la lista de inscripciones
> 
> Buenos días!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Nos veremos en el Valderrama Club de Golf este año espero honorable GHKGHK. El reparto de dividendos es siempre el mejor dia en esta nuestra relacion con el señor P.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

Bueno, con SAN asentado bien por debajo de los 6 de nuevo, creo que va siendo hora de sacar la carta de:


----------



## vyk (28 Mar 2012)

Buenos días. El ibex parece que tenga horchata en las venas. SAN de momento respetando el soporte de 5,85.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Veamos la evolucion de la cartera por el momento....

ACS -142€
BMeados -207€
Rep -655€

Como esto siga asi me voy a cubrir de gloria...............


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Veamos la evolucion de la cartera por el momento....
> 
> ACS -142€
> BMeados -207€
> ...



De esas, la única que me preocuparía es ACS (las otras dos es como comprar un piso en 2014, quizá baje un año más, pero en 10 años será buena inversión).


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> De esas, la única que me preocuparía es ACS (las otras dos es como comprar un piso en 2014, quizá baje un año más, pero en 10 años será buena inversión).



Cierto
Yo mismo te desaconseje entrar sobre 22.......
pero entre esperando un rebotito de 20 a 20,5 y ya ves el "rebotito"
hacia abajo sin freno.........
De todas formas por fundamentales anda muy cerca de ese valor y tiene
tambien el 75% de su negocio fuera de España
Sus problemas son el floren y su participacion en ibetrola,que la llevo a endeudarse y ha resultado ruinoso el negocio y mas con expectativas de ibe
bajando y con el vencimiento del pago del credito para la compra de las acciones en 2014


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Veamos la evolucion de la cartera por el momento....
> 
> ACS -142€
> BMeados -207€
> ...



Bahh como usted me dijo muy sabiamente una vez...no hay pérdidas hasta que estén realizadas.

Tiene dos valores muy buenos ahí.

Fíjese mis B.Cívicas,...eso si que es ostiazo.. y aquí me tiene, dispuesta a no mirar hasta que se haga la fusión efectiva.

Y lo que haya que perder, se perderá...al fin y al cabo, ya hemos ganado muchas veces antes.

Ánimo hamijo¡


----------



## no_loko (28 Mar 2012)

Y yo con estos pelos. ::

*Monti dice ahora que la crisis en la zona euro 'casi ha terminado'*
Efe/Tokio

Monti dice ahora que la crisis en la zona euro 'casi ha terminado' | elmundo.es


----------



## vigobay (28 Mar 2012)

A raíz del fantástico post de Claca sobre acumulación distribución he estado mirando algunos gráficos y la distribución parece muy clara en estos últimos días en valores como BAC y ETF del Russell 2000 que es el que suele ir más adelantado en las tendencias de los índices americanos. Así mismo presentan divergencias bajistas del RSI ambas gráficas.

Estoy esperando para intentar entrar algo más arriba pero no sé si me podré contener o entraré de nuevo corto en SKF (directamente a través de BAC no me atrevo) y largo en VIXY con riesgo de que me vuelva a visitar Pandoro que ya van unas cuantas este mardito mes de marzo. Sino fuese por las elecciones de USA el guano sería ya de órdago y es lo que me sigue mosqueando. En el Russell 2000 estoy corto desde hace días pero con poca pasta a través del SRTY porque va muy apalancado y es peligroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

no_loko dijo:


> Y yo con estos pelos. ::
> 
> *Monti dice ahora que la crisis en la zona euro 'casi ha terminado'*
> Efe/Tokio
> ...



Yo casi me acosté con la sra. Angelina Jolie... :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bahh como usted me dijo muy sabiamente una vez...no hay pérdidas hasta que estén realizadas.
> 
> Tiene dos valores muy buenos ahí.
> 
> ...



Está larga en Cívica? Estuve tentado de entrar corto en 2.16 cuando usted informó del rumor que Caixabank iba a ofrecer 2€/acción. 15% de reward en dos días.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Veamos la evolucion de la cartera por el momento....
> 
> ACS -142€
> BMeados -207€
> ...



En quince días BME le pone en el bolsillo un euro por cada acción... y los 1500 primeros, libres de impuestos. Después, si no las quiere conservar, a esperar un rebotito a los 19:50 y a soltarlas sin palmar un céntimo. 

ACS es otro cantar. Mientras pueda, Galán le va a estar metiendo el dedo en el ojo a Florentino, bajando la cotización de IBE, diluyéndole con el dividendo en acciones y, en esencia, jodiendo la marrana en IBE para que las minusvalías latentes le hagan la vida imposible a ACS. 

Y luego dicen que el malo de la película es Gordon Gekko. :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Más o menos es así; sólo gestiono el capital de los miembros de la famosa logia de los Mandriles Culeros (MC).
> 
> Larga es nuestra mano e influencia. No puedo darle más detalles, porque luego tendría que matarle (son las reglas), pero sólo pregúntese.... ¿ de dónde cree que viene la "mc" del "e = mc^2" ?



Yo sigo esperando pacientemente al día que usted enseñe a pescar, espero poder ser uno de sus acólitos y contar con uno de los 7 anillos que forje :rolleye:


----------



## The Hellion (28 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo casi me acosté con la sra. Angelina Jolie... :fiufiu:



Pues entonces prepárate, porque ahora viene lo mejor


----------



## vigobay (28 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo casi me acosté con la sra. Angelina Jolie... :fiufiu:



¿Tú también? Joer, entonces me habrás visto en el tatuaje que tiene en la cacha derecha. 

Por fantasma que no quede el italiano este de los C.....S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

Gran Maestro Claca, graciasx1e12!


----------



## yuto (28 Mar 2012)

Hola a tod@s.

Parece que nos vamos perder los 8000 de todas todas.

Lo único positivo que veo es que el dividendo por acción de algunas compañías a la cotización actual es más que jugosa.

Creo que durante una temporada lo mejor por debajo de los 8000 será en Buy&hold...


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando pacientemente al día que usted enseñe a pescar, espero poder ser uno de sus acólitos y contar con uno de los 7 anillos que forje :rolleye:




Incluso suponiendo que yo supiera lo suficiente para poder enseñar algo a alguien con garantías (cuestión ésta que está por ver) mi pedagogía es lamentable, me veo francamente incapaz de enseñar nada a nadie.... tengo muchas dificultades para ponerme en la piel de la otra persona, no valgo un carajo para la docencia.

Pero sí podría tirar de mis contactos para que le dejasen entrar en la logia de los Mandriles Culeros, y créame, no le cobraría a Ud. _demasiado _caro por el favorcillo... precisamente ando ahorrando para el dichoso RS5 y tal... ::::


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En quince días BME le pone en el bolsillo un euro por cada acción... y los 1500 primeros, libres de impuestos. Después, si no las quiere conservar, a esperar un rebotito a los 19:50 y a soltarlas sin palmar un céntimo.
> 
> ACS es otro cantar. Mientras pueda, Galán le va a estar metiendo el dedo en el ojo a Florentino, bajando la cotización de IBE, diluyéndole con el dividendo en acciones y, en esencia, jodiendo la marrana en IBE para que las minusvalías latentes le hagan la vida imposible a ACS.
> 
> Y luego dicen que el malo de la película es Gordon Gekko. :XX::XX:



La batalla no esta entre floren y galan.Florentino es un simple peon de los march (peon bastante valioso tanto por su formacion como por sus contactos politicos,no nos olvidemos su pasado dentro del ayuntamiento de Madrid). Los March siguen siendo los mismos piratas solo que ahora acurrucados en las sombras y con guantes de seda. Todo el trabajo sucio siempre ha sido realizado por intermediarios. Ayer ya mandaron un mensaje de intenciones para Galan al contratar a traves de alba a la exdirectora del area internacional.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Ahí está el DAX rompiendo culos, para variar. Más allá de la novedad y extrañeza que supone ver rojos en las pantallas, de momento los índices siguen todos (menos el ibex) alcistas.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Muy interesante este último movimiento: lo que hemos visto es un leoncio listo pegándole un buen bocado a varios leoncios... menos listos. 

Habían desplegado una configuración bajista en 707x bastante buena, bien organizada y con tiempo. Hemos tenido un amago al visitar los 706x bajos, pero ha faltado continuidad. 

Ahí ha estado la clave de la jugada, porque a la vuelta, parados en el 76 para un cuádruple y definitivo techo, el leoncio grande ha metido entonces gas a fondo y ha saltado los stops del entorno 7080 que durante casi hora y media se habían ido colocando allí. 

La apuesta ha funcionado, y efectivamente eran jugadores medianos los que se han quedado pillados: si bajo la resolución a 100 milisegundos, puedo ver un stop run de 300 contratos en menos de ese intervalo de tiempo con paquetes predominantes de más de 10 contratos y menos de 30, "marca de la casa" de operaciones de inversores pequeños/pequeños-medianos.

El resto es historia: ha catapultado 12 puntos en 100ms, así que todo el mundo descolocado: los que iban cortos, mandrileados; los que estábamos esperando, hasta los huevos porque ahora hay que esperar el despliegue de una nueva configuración, invalidada ya la anterior (aunque al menos no nos ha costado la pasta).

Es signfiicativo que ya va el segundo día consecutivo en que un grande viene y desarbola todo el chiringuito llevándose por delante no sólo a gacelos pimpinelos, sino a gente ya no tan pequeña (ayer ocurrió en el 7140).

O se aburren, o es que están ahorrando también para comprarle un coche al Sr. Chinazo y necesitan algo de pasta extra...




Janus dijo:


> Ahí está el DAX rompiendo culos, para variar. Más allá de la novedad y extrañeza que supone ver rojos en las pantallas, de momento los índices siguen todos (menos el ibex) alcistas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

Me ha pillado sr. Pollastre, me ha pillado. inocho: inocho: inocho:
Les leo luego. 

Tírenme ese ibex, un U-7900 rápido y me marcho a por joselitos!


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Ahora viene la subidita buena...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Primer se sacuden los polizones. Andeluego hacen el movimiento. No han llegado a leoncios listos por hacer tonterias. Se avecina, y ya esta bien de pregonarlo por mi parte que quien quiera un pajaro que se lo compre, tiempos donde las mordidas seran muy grandes. Y en los grandes banquetes hacen falta grandes manjares, o por lo menos muchos y bien avenidos. Yo me entiendo.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me ha pillado sr. Pollastre, me ha pillado. inocho: inocho: inocho:
> Les leo luego.
> 
> Tírenme ese ibex, un U-7900 rápido y me marcho a por joselitos!



Ten cuidado con el IBEX que está rebotando en 8080 de contado y en timeframe horario se ven velas de cierta amplitud denotando lucha. No es una cota perdida aún por lo que te pueden aplicar una receta de ojete-calor a ver cómo reaccionas. Ya sabes, pon el stop .....


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> si bajo la resolución a 100 milisegundos, puedo ver un stop run de 300 contratos en menos de ese intervalo de tiempo con paquetes predominantes de más de 10 contratos y menos de 30, "marca de la casa" de operaciones de inversores pequeños/pequeños-medianos.




.
ESA es su liga, ¿no?, operaciones de alrededor 20 daxies. Sé que no lo ha querido decir nunca, y hace bien, pero es la impresión que tengo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Primer se sacuden los polizones. Andeluego hacen el movimiento. No han llegado a leoncios listos por hacer tonterias. Se avecina, y ya esta bien de pregonarlo por mi parte que quien quiera un pajaro que se lo compre, tiempos donde las mordidas seran muy grandes. Y en los grandes banquetes hacen falta grandes manjares, o por lo menos muchos y bien avenidos. Yo me entiendo.




.
HACE mucho que tengo claro que esto funciona en base a sacudidas. Así que, normalmente, lo mejor es estar mirando y/o con alertas puestas. 

Cuando ves una barrida de stop te asomas y evalúas. Si no, a esperar. Por muy claros que se vean los indicadores no significa nada.


Por cierto chinito, BMW pone a la venta el nuevo 328i de 245 CV (cerca de lo que yo considero el máximo razonable para un coche de calle) y resulta que gasta solo 7,2 l en prueba real de km77.com. Como berlina media resulta interesante. Y está claro que la calidad mecánica a nivel de motores es buena pero claro, junto con el motor te tienes que llevar "ese" frontal y, la verdad ...












BMW Serie 3. turismo, 5 puertas, prueba, consumo, datos. km77.com.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

A mí me gusta el frontal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

El BBVA en los 6,0x del sr.FranR.

Y ahora que?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El BBVA en los 6,0x del sr.FranR.
> 
> Y ahora que?



Yo lo tengo desde ayer, con stop loss en 6 justos. Está mañana ha estado apuntito de saltar, pero de momento resiste.:S

No se olviden los SL o si no... ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Sobre gustos no puedo entrar.

Esta nueva version al igual que la serie 1, ha dado un salto de calidad interior considerable y que se habian perdido en los ultimos años. Respecto al consumo me lo creo, siempre que haya ido a la par con un coche de 60CV. Ese motor corre, y si le das consume como es logico. Quizas el gran pero sea la estetica para algunos y el precio con un equipamiento alto, vamos como ha sido siempre en BMW.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

Por cierto...champioli


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ESA es su liga, ¿no?, operaciones de alrededor 20 daxies. Sé que no lo ha querido decir nunca, y hace bien, pero es la impresión que tengo.



Es mi propia clasificación "particular", no está basada en nada estándar ni "canónico": a lo largo de los años me he hecho unas ideas mentales acerca de lo que es (i.e., el tamaño que mueve) un inversor pequeño, mediano, mando en plaza, "los otros", etc. que luego pueden, o no, coincidir con lo que de verdad haya por ahí fuera.

Respecto a mi volumen, tiene Ud. razón: no lo he querido decir nunca 


pd: pero vamos, estimo que debe ser inferior al del Sr. FranR; esos platos de gambas que él saca fotografiados en el foro, yo no los cato, y eso dice mucho de los _posibles _suyos y los míos ::


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

12 pipillos hemos pillado de reward en DAX ahora mismo en largo. Esto sigue en plan rompeculos para los shortistas.

Cerramos chiringuito en intradía salvo que esto se vuelva loco y nos llamen desde la reserva.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

> durante los más de 1000 km que he conducido este coche el consumo medio total ha estado sobre 10,5 l/100 km



Esto ya me lo creo mas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por cierto...champioli



.
ES que nosotros no podemos compararnos con Méjico. Más bien deberíamos mirar este chart:












Es broma ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mi propia clasificación "particular", no está basada en nada estándar ni "canónico": a lo largo de los años me he hecho unas ideas mentales acerca de lo que es (i.e., el tamaño que mueve) un inversor pequeño, mediano, mando en plaza, "los otros", etc. que luego pueden, o no, coincidir con lo que de verdad haya por ahí fuera.
> 
> Respecto a mi volumen, tiene Ud. razón: no lo he querido decir nunca
> 
> ...



:no: me sea modesto lomba. Usted por lo menos menos, mueve 3 minis, que lo se yo. Y no me pregunte como lo se, porque no quiero ir a la carcel.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mi propia clasificación "particular", no está basada en nada estándar ni "canónico": a lo largo de los años me he hecho unas ideas mentales acerca de lo que es (i.e., el tamaño que mueve) un inversor pequeño, mediano, mando en plaza, "los otros", etc. que luego pueden, o no, coincidir con lo que de verdad haya por ahí fuera.
> 
> Respecto a mi volumen, tiene Ud. razón: no lo he querido decir nunca
> 
> ...



.
20 contratos del DAX ya es una pasta:


Si pruebo en mi broker:



> Introducción de Orden para F FDAX Jun 12
> 
> Futuro DAX vto. Jun 12 20 A mercado
> 
> Esta operación requiere de 106.380 € para garantías



Aunque se haga estricto intradía y solo se cuente con esas garantías intradiarias ya es un pastón.



Y, por si había alguna duda:



> Su Saldo Actual NO le permite realizar esta operación.



:XX:

Aunque me lo permitiese ...


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

Dentro de San, con muy poquitas...por no perder el tren


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ten cuidado con el IBEX que está rebotando en 8080 de contado y en timeframe horario se ven velas de cierta amplitud denotando lucha. No es una cota perdida aún por lo que te pueden aplicar una receta de ojete-calor a ver cómo reaccionas. Ya sabes, pon el stop .....



No se preocupe, ya esta puesto el SP con beneficios. Voy en el mismo barquito que el sr. adriangtir, 858x-861x y pabajo hasta los infiernos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

datos malos , como no podia ser de otra forma


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro de San, con muy poquitas...por no perder el tren



¿el tren ?¿pero que tren? 
amigo esta usted solo en este tren.....::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

huy parece que el u-boot 30 se sumerge y dicen que los subs germanos son los que mas jondo llegan


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> datos malos , como no podia ser de otra forma



Ten cuidado ,que el ibex es muy cabron y guarda muchos cadaveres en el armario,ademas los gringos hace tiempo que no prueban panchitos a la barbacoa y usted esta dentro del menu ::


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

Se equivoca, subase....









Y si se sube al Popular....también ganará


A largo, claro...a largooooo::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten cuidado ,que el ibex es muy cabron y guarda muchos cadaveres en el armario,ademas los gringos hace tiempo que no prueban panchitos a la barbacoa y usted esta dentro del menu ::





:XX: gacelilla de poca FED ustec tenga cuidado , MV sabe perfectamente lo que hace


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Incluso suponiendo que yo supiera lo suficiente para poder enseñar algo a alguien con garantías (cuestión ésta que está por ver) mi pedagogía es lamentable, me veo francamente incapaz de enseñar nada a nadie.... tengo muchas dificultades para ponerme en la piel de la otra persona, no valgo un carajo para la docencia.
> 
> Pero sí podría tirar de mis contactos para que le dejasen entrar en la logia de los Mandriles Culeros, y créame, no le cobraría a Ud. _demasiado _caro por el favorcillo... precisamente ando ahorrando para el dichoso RS5 y tal... ::::



Ahora que lo dice tengo stock de lubricante por aquí, quedo a la espera de su propuesta. ::

Hablando de este tema recuerdo la dicotomía entre Franquicia vs Tienda propia. Mi experiencia financiera en sector retail con casi 300 puntos de venta es:
1. La franquicia da menos trabajo.
2. La franquicia exige muchísimo menos esfuerzo económico.
3. Un punto de venta en franquicia no te reportará pérdidas.
4. El beneficio medio es muy similar, no tendrás grandes tiendas en Paseo de Gracia, Gran Vía o Serrano que te reporten pingües beneficios, pero tampoco tienes pérdidas. También está el tema de que no tendrás flag ship's, pero este punto aquí no toca :rolleye:

En fin, tanto rollo para convencer al Almirante Pollastre de que ceda el mando de la flota estelar a The Next Generation mientras disfruta de su retiro :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

ya tenemos al euro-dolar terminando de dibujar la figura de H-C-H que comente hace poco , objetivo minimo aprox 1,24


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

GUANO YO TE HIMBOCOOOOOO


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> 20 contratos del DAX ya es una pasta:
> 
> 
> ...




Me cuesta pensar que haya alguien en este foro que mueva habitualmente 20 daxies. Una salida mala con 20 pipos serían 10.000 euros.

.... excepto MV que eso se le queda pequeño.


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

7.822 post ruptura 8082-7980


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Rep a 18,660............
tengo orden de compra a 18,555 pero no llegara......espero


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Mar 2012)

Gracias Claca por el didáctico mensaje que ha colgado. Es que un "thanks" se quedaba corto.
He puesto la página en favoritos para no perderlo, cuando esté terminado lo voy a imprimir y guardar como oro en paño.

Es usted muy jrande.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

piernas al hombro del eurodolar 



canal de medio plazo en el sp500 y el viernes pasado tocamos el soporte del VIX 

pero no , hay miedo , hacer caso a los hojoz y no al cerebro 

que si uno es un suicida , que asi MV seguro que perdio varias veces hasta la camisa , que no tonto ahi esta el conocimiento .

todo lo que ustedes creian que era la borsa esta equivocado , pero no querran aceptarlo porque son gacelas , pero es lo que hay tienen que existir gacelas para los que somos mas listos nos forremos a su costa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me cuesta pensar que haya alguien en este foro que mueva habitualmente 20 daxies. Una salida mala con 20 pipos serían 10.000 euros.
> 
> .... excepto MV que eso se le queda pequeño.



NO subestime a maese Pollastre. Si no son 20 serán 12. Dos digitos.


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

franr dijo:


> 7.822 post ruptura* 8082*-7980



uhiiiiiiiii









ZUZ muelas...ya empieza de nuevo el marfario:8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

MV a usted lo empitona.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *piernas al hombro del eurodolar*
> 
> 
> todo lo que ustedes creian que era la borsa esta equivocado , pero no querran aceptarlo porque son gacelas , pero es lo que hay tienen que existir gacelas para los que somos mas listos nos forremos a su costa









En ese momento es cuando pandoro llama a su hogar, ¿no?


----------



## AssGaper (28 Mar 2012)

Juas...como venga ahora PEPON....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

cuando el VIX toco su soportazo , dije que el sp500 tenia un canal , no podia ser de otra forma ¿ pojque ? elemental querida gacela la linea bajista que forma parte del canal era lo que mas a mano estaba osea aqui no hay coincidencias las cosas estan claras pero las gacelas son ciegas .

ya dije que ser experto en analisis TECNICO es tener la cuarta parte de lo necesario para forrarse ademas se necesita saber de indicadores y de fundamentales , pero no esos fundamentales por los cuales uno puede invertir perfectamente en TEF hace 3 , 2 o 1 año :: otro tipo de fundamentales , ya les digo tengan humildad para aprender , es un poco mistico en realidad mente abierta sin llegar al mariconeo que se ve por aqui .

para los que de verdad hemos visto la luz no existe eso de la bolsa va a subir o va a bajar


----------



## AssGaper (28 Mar 2012)

Segun mi broker: "Peticiones de biens duraderos en EE.UU. salen peor de lo esperado, subiendo un 2,2% en febrero frene a la subida del 3% esperada!"

Ostion pa bajo se ve que va haber.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Bankia -6.5% ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

solo una gacela provinciana pensaria que el toque del VIX a su soporte de medio plazo no era importante


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Rep a 18,660............
> tengo orden de compra a 18,555 pero no llegara......espero



18,57 casi, aunque creo que acabas comprando hoy.

A ver esas INDRA bajenmelas a 9,35 ya!


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Apple a su bola, subiendo.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

ACS bienvenidos al 2005.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

Uyyy, el BBVA defendiendo los 6. Creo que no lo conseguirá. De momento, mantengas sus SL.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 18,57 casi, aunque creo que acabas comprando hoy.
> 
> A ver esas INDRA bajenmelas a 9,35 ya!



Compra ACS::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

malditos gringos pesaos :ouch: 

luego dicen pojque nos crian flash crash :XX:


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Compra ACS::



En 18 sí, 18,7 igual tb.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

La vela última en timeframe de horas en el DAX, no es precisamente bajista.
Rompeculos again!


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Mar 2012)

Vaya semanita, al final este hilo va a estar lleno de market makers ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela última en timeframe de horas en el DAX, no es precisamente bajista.
> Rompeculos again!



deje ya los largos , los cortos son ganadores en todos los indices , unos mas y otros menos pero no hay nada que hacer en el lado largo


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Venga esos 7miles churribex.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

¿Otro día de semi-guano?

Vaya hartura.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

REP 18,585

Si al final me la meten entera......


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

vamos putita , papi quiere platita :baba:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

Asco de país. Y que cansino es el muertoviviente.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Rep 18,57...........................

ya casi me la noto dentro.....ay,ay!!!!


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Bajatelo a 18 nen


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Rep 18,57...........................
> 
> ya casi me la noto dentro.....ay,ay!!!!



digale que se ponga el stop loss lubricado :Baile:


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

La última vela del DAX en minutos .... rompeculos total. Esto está muy peligroso incluso en el scalping.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Bajatelo a 18 nen



No,si entra que entre
yo no retiro la posicion


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deje ya los largos , los cortos son ganadores en todos los indices , unos mas y otros menos pero no hay nada que hacer en el lado largo



Ando cerrado desde hace ya horas pero he de decir que todos los aciertos del día (3) fueron en largo. Y un corto que abrí, el culo me rompieron. Por algo será ...


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> REP 18,585
> 
> Si al final me la meten entera......



Sabes que la nacionalizacion de ypf es una realidad?cada dia que pasa les quitan un pozo disimuladamente para que los medios de comunicacion no le den demasiada importancia.Busca las noticias de los ultimos 7 dias.Ya veras todos los dias cae 1 o 2 pozos.Si quieres entrar en acs mirate corporacion alba,es como comprar acs acerinox iberdrola pero con descuento.Alguien sigue en ibe?Parece que voy a ser el unico que quede dentro para el viernes,dia en que saldra a la luz la nueva legislacion energetica.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Ya te la metieron Votin.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

la alcista del jran lateral estara si lo llegase a tocar en 1120 sp500 lo que mandaria al ibex hasta :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Como lo llevan al límite

Increible


----------



## Mulder (28 Mar 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo en el Stoxx veo mucho volumen de largos, y saldo abiertamente positivo, no coincide con que estemos cerca de mínimos del día, otra cosa es el Ibex, ahí si que están repartiendo papel.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Entro.....498 acc mas de rep
y seguimos en numeros rojos -1335€

Un momento....
alguien llama a mi puerta..
.............................














es pandoro,


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

malditos gringos , son mas cansinos que MV :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

Joer. La guerra en BBVA por los 6 euros es encarnizada ¿Alguien sabe que pasa hay? Parece que está intentando escaparse. De todas formas, si no es hoy, será mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Entro.....498 acc mas de rep
> y seguimos en numeros rojos -1335€
> 
> Un momento....
> ...



¿ de verdad estas piramidando ? sin mala leche espero que de esta aprendas :ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Lo de ACS no tiene nombre
que pu.tada pero que p.utada


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una salida mala con 20 pipos serían 10.000 euros.




Una mala salida con -20 sería inaceptable, ya fuera con 2, 20 o 40 Daxies... en algo trading no hay lugar para fallos tan catastróficos, estarías muerto en pocos días.

Esa es la razón de que los de "mi tribu" deleguemos las salidas en una máquina: si la disciplina en el trading tradicional es fundamental, en algo trading directamente te salva la vida. Es inquebrantable, sencillamente no puede fallar.

Para que se haga una idea, el 7140 de ayer fue una situación de absoluta emergencia, y la AI fue capaz de salir con -7. Y todavía lo considero un fracaso técnico.

Cuando hacemos lo imposible (y nos gastamos los lerus) por reducir milisegundos en nuestro DT (duty time, ciclo de ejecución), en verdad no lo hacemos por amor al arte ni por capricho... sino por situaciones como estas. 

Cuando todo va bien, 100 milisegundos no son nada, es el tiempo en el que el Sr. GT hace un fapeo (de los medianos). Pero en un_ illiquid squeeze_, 100 ms son una jodida eternidad, es un mundo, no se hacen Uds. una idea .... 100ms son la diferencia entre salir con -5 y con -15 piponazos que diría el Capitán Zuloman, que a ciertos niveles efectivamente la broma te sale por una pasta. 

100 ms es el tiempo que han tardado en mandrilear a 300 daxies netos esta mañana en el stop run de 7080, posiblemente algo menos incluso, pero no he querido bajar más la resolución temporal para estudiarlo porque estaba atento a continuar con la operativa.

Yo salgo de -20 con una operación, y ese día lo declaro de luto nacional, vamos ::


edit: corrijo typo, el stop run fue en 7080, no en 7180


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



es un nuevo tipo de stop dinamico , que a medida que baja el precio tambien baja el nivel al que salta 

edito , se fundamenta en que si no vendes no pierdes ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

www.aiaf.es/esp/aspx/aiaf/Precios.asp

Es bastante escandoloso que en la epoca que vivimos con una caida nada despreciable de ventas de pisos y que las pocas personas que compran muchas sea con el dinero en mano.Vemos entidades como caja madrid,bankinter,bancaja,cajasol,popular,bbva,caixa catalunya algunas con alguna titulizacion de activos que pone los pelos de punta. Personalmente ver una emision de 74000 mill realizada por un banco peq-mediano me mosquea bastante y mas viendo que son decenas pas entidades que en menos de un años han en este circo. Recordando la grabacion de burbuja ya nos pueden coger confesados porque la banca en este pais me temo que esta mucho peor de lo que se nos dice.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Una mala salida con -20 sería inaceptable, ya fuera con 2, 20 o 40 Daxies... en algo trading no hay lugar para fallos tan catastróficos, estarías muerto en pocos días.
> 
> Esa es la razón de que los de "mi tribu" deleguemos las salidas en una máquina: si la disciplina en el trading tradicional es fundamental, en algo trading directamente te salva la vida. Es inquebrantable, sencillamente no puede fallar.
> 
> ...



Es que hay inversores e INVERSORES. Esa cantidad en contra es pecata minuta para los grandes del mercado .... como MV que es capaz de estar restado más de 100 pipos:XX:


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Los encariñados con las Patriots .... sigan sin hacer caso ..... Paso a paso cabalgan indestructiblemente hacia el sur. Si es que el carbón está en el subsuelo.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Pufff
vaya guaneada
eso si ,han dejado con niveles de entrada en muchos valores.....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es que hay inversores e INVERSORES. Esa cantidad en contra es pecata minuta para los grandes del mercado .... como MV que es capaz de estar restado más de 100 pipos:XX:



comprendo el tipo de operativa a muy corto del compañero roedoh , aunque no creo que merezca la pena lo que se gana en ese mundillo donde el riesgo es tan alto .

como ustec puede ver MV va mas relajado , sin preocupaciones a un plazo mas largo ahi esta la pasta , no hay casi presion que te puede poner nervioso 

bueno todo esto si de verdad dominas el tema de la inversion


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Claudican los gemelos se vienen los 7miles.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Las ibes 4,25 ya cerca de bajar del 4


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Pfuaaa... hostión cadavérico de -200 Daxies contra el soporte del 50, seguido de otros -200 ... pero qué salvajes...no es momento de estar dentro, no....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

vamos hijoeputa toca los 7000 aunque solo sea para peponear hasta los 17 miles :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

Salta el SL. Vendidas BBVA a 5.99. Ahora, hasta 5.5, nada que hacer.


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pufff
> vaya guaneada
> eso si ,han dejado con niveles de entrada en muchos valores.....



Esas SAN contra el soporte de los 5,80...

Por cierto, menuda sarta de perdigonadas me ha pegado el guarda de la finca del botas, aunque lejos de la mandrilada repsoliana que te ha tocado sufrir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Señor Pollastre un dia de estos sera tan amable de colgar algun modulo de temporadas pasadas, para que los iletrados en algo trading podamos ver esa piedra filosofal? Me vale cualquier modulo que funcionara y ya no, aunque tenga muchos años. No mas de 2. Quizas pida demasiado, pero quien no pide no tiene. Ea otra cosa que aprenden.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos hijoeputa toca los 7000 aunque solo sea para peponear hasta los 17 miles :XX:



Que recuerdos...


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2012)

o sube al 8030 o próximo objetivo de nuestra nave estelar 7800


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Ahí están los 7miles.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

bienveniditos siete miles :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Ya compartimos unidades de millar, yujuuuuuuu.


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

soportazo del pop en 2,76? lleva ahí 70 puntos del ibex..


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Hasta gamesa esta volviendo a su valor real,los 2 eurillos......


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si es que esa imagen de mi broker valía más que mil palabras. Que bien zarandea el resistente árbol mi osito ::



De pensar entrar a 2,81....::

Veremos los 7mil que tal se portan


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya compartimos unidades de millar, yujuuuuuuu.



Yo creo que nos cruzamos con el DAX en 7200. ¿Hacemos apuestas?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

ahi esta el cansino que tanto dio la brasa con la caida , mas les hubiese valido hacer caso :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

Caballeros, esto es para echarse a llorar. Vaya guano continuo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

MV vas a ser una gacela mala y cortar ganancias o esperas hasta los 6700?


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuaaa... hostión cadavérico de -200 Daxies contra el soporte del 50, seguido de otros -200 ... pero qué salvajes...no es momento de estar dentro, no....



pollastre revelantes....... 

y un milón de gracias


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

Los gemelos han perdido los 6 con suma facilidad. Sin resistencia a caer en absoluto.
Las Patriot cayendo con pauta alta de volumen en timeframe horario.
First Solar cayendo a mínimos y con un volumen brutal en timeframe horario. Muy a tener en cuenta. El resto del sector, detrás hacia el mismo sitio (son obedientes).

Pero el SP y el DAX siguen sin romper nada significativo y cada vez más y más cerquita de la directriz alcista. En el caso del DAX está realmente muy cerca. En el caso del SP, anda más lejos y sigue teniendo bastante resistencia a bajar. Este es el que hay que seguir de cerca porque es el que determina lo que hacen los demás de manera amplificada.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV vas a ser una gacela mala y cortar ganancias o esperas hasta los 6700?



soportazo de VIX tocado , canal del sp500 requeteconfirmado , cortos en indice mas guanero .

¿ ustec que cree ?


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> 7.822 post ruptura *8082-7980*



DING DONG DING DONG :fiufiu: ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soportazo de VIX tocado , canal del sp500 requeteconfirmado , cortos en indice mas guanero .
> 
> ¿ ustec que cree ?



Que mañana coltas las ganancias polque aun tu sel gacela mala en inteliol. Gacela pensal que evolucional, pelo lealmente no evolucional.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DING DONG DING DONG :fiufiu: ::



Yo solo le tengo que decir dos cosas.

Pasese al dax.
Ingreseme el dinero directamente.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

Qué espectáculo.

Tremendo como perfora el 26 a primer impacto, parece mantequilla (zona marcada por la elipse magenta) :







Se ven varios castañazos de -100 Daxies, y eso _en resolución de 500ms_, no te digo ná y te lo digo tó.

Ahora mismo sigue la lucha como un campeón, pero ha encajado ya -600 netos. Yo no sé cuánto más puede aguantar si siguen machacándolo.


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Mar 2012)

Acabo de entrar, alguien sabe el porque del guanazo de hoy?


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo solo le tengo que decir dos cosas.
> 
> Pasese al dax.
> Ingreseme el dinero directamente.




Lo trabajo también pero me da disgustos de vez en cuando, aunque las recompensas son muy fuertes.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Rojo rojo como un piojo

FranR que niveles hay por debajo ? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que mañana coltas las ganancias polque aun tu sel gacela mala en inteliol. Gacela pensal que evolucional, pelo lealmente no evolucional.



:XX: pendejo 

puede haber un rebote importante en 7700 asi que cuidadin , creo que el ibex se esta adelantando en la caida y que los indices serios rebotaran despues de solo un poco de guano ahi el ibex puede aprovechar para marcarse un pullback 6700-7700


----------



## AssGaper (28 Mar 2012)

*MEGA LOL*


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Los cojones. Dejalo en el ibex.
> 
> Por cierto, si hubiera un premio al mensaje más rentable del año, ese en el que estando en 8100 dijo 8600-7XXX , sería un serio candidato.
> 
> Menudo crack. A la altura del maestro.




Muy por debajo amigo, ni me dedico a esto siquiera.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

vaya tela
parece el apocalipsis


----------



## gamba (28 Mar 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Acabo de entrar, alguien sabe el porque del guanazo de hoy?



Yo no entiendo mucho pero ahora mismo estamos en portada de Zerohedge y FT Alphaville, y no hablan precisamente de lo bonitas que van a ser las procesiones la semana que viene...


----------



## Hinel (28 Mar 2012)

*Ibex*

El Ibex habló en 8400 y nos dijo: oigan me voy a 7762. El que quiso subirse lo tuvo fácil. Y una vez que dijo eso, también pudimos adivinar que el Bund se iría a 40... y en ello está. Y aún quedan plazas para el bund. Adios.


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Los cojones. Dejalo en el ibex.
> 
> Por cierto, si hubiera un premio al mensaje más rentable del año, ese en el que *estando en 8100* dijo 8600-7XXX , sería un serio candidato.
> 
> Menudo crack. A la altura del maestro.



No, se equivoca, estando en 8 mil largos dije

8074-rebote 8400 (posible 8615 para caer mas) 7.800


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

Esto tiene mas curvas que el puerto del escudo


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No, se equivoca, estando en 8 mil largos dije
> 
> 8074-rebote 8400 (posible 8615 para caer mas) 7.800



espero tuviese huevos para seguir su propio anal-isis


----------



## jelou (28 Mar 2012)

:S Nos vamos a la mierda ya?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

jo,jo
nh -7,66% 2,46
esta vuelve a su arroyo del 2,2 de donde la recogi
Volved con papa que os esta esperando con la cartera abierta


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> vaya tela
> parece el apocalipsis



Pues el SP baja el -0,4%. Como le dé por bajar el 2% ....


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

jelou dijo:


> :S Nos vamos a la mierda ya?



no es solo un simulacro 

lo jodido viene en 2013


----------



## Hinel (28 Mar 2012)

*Que va*

Simplemente cae para cerrar el hueco hamijo. La economía real y la bolsa no tienen absolutamente nada que ver. Las empresas están quebradas y siguen cotizando. Adiós.


----------



## Janus (28 Mar 2012)

DAX, en un ratillo vuelven a petar culos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Mar 2012)

Hinel dijo:


> Simplemente cae para cerrar el hueco hamijo. La economía real y la bolsa no tienen absolutamente nada que ver. Las empresas están quebradas y siguen cotizando. Adiós.



quien es este que siempre se despide y nunca se va , encima sabe de TECNICO el hueco dice , no se preocupe es un hueco grandote asi que todo el mundo lo ve


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

El piratón y el monstruo las galletas?

Fap fap?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Bueno, tambien es cierto que el viernes les meten un palo a las empresas ibexianas de cuidao.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El piratón y el monstruo las galletas?
> 
> Fap fap?




Faperty...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Y lo bien que se lo debe estar pasando el señor Fran200 con los dineros de mas de uno de aqui? eh, eso no lo tenemos en cuenta tampoco.


----------



## jelou (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no es solo un simulacro
> 
> lo jodido viene en 2013



8: bueno, tenemos un año para ir asumiendolo :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Señor P ha pasado usted como quien no quiere la cosa de mi proposicion o no la ha leido?


----------



## Condor (28 Mar 2012)

MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Goldman Sachs: el mejor momento para la bolsa en una generacin,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

El Ibex deja atrás los 8.000 puntos: A por los 7.500-7.600.

ayy marianico, marianico, marianico, aquí te quería ver toreando


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y lo bien que se lo debe estar pasando el señor Fran200 con los dineros de mas de uno de aqui? eh, eso no lo tenemos en cuenta tampoco.



Ya no juega a esto. Retirado hasta que decida volver


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Hasta los 1400. Por debajo, cantarazos de guano


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Condor dijo:


> MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...



Pues tal vez para el mundo USA y parte de europa puede ser una realidad en poco tiempo,

Para España, si que rematadamente no...


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

Marchando unas BBVA 5,889.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ya no juega a esto. Retirado hasta que decida volver



: no lo sabia, pero si esta de vacaciones tampoco se pasa por aqui?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

A mi estas bajadas tan controladitas y aseadas me da que va a ser un Enjoy Pandoro para los cortos...

En fin

A las mamachicho le están dando estopa de la buena, esto ni lo salva la carbonero en topless ufff


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

todos sabiamos que tal como esta espanha la bolsa se iría algun dia a tomar por culo....pero....ha llegado ya el momento?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Marchando unas BBVA 5,889.



pues las indras estan esu punto......9.41


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> : no lo sabia, pero si esta de vacaciones tampoco se pasa por aqui?




Retirado, out de bolsa.

Vivir de rentas y ahora parece que va en serio. La última aventura era para quitarse de circulación.

Esos meses que estuvo que cantaba hasta la traviata en las cotizaciones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Ya vera como si se pasa por el hilo, le vuelve el gusanillo. Y si no, mandele un saludo, que el tiempo que coincide aqui con el, aprendi mucho y pase buenos ratos.


----------



## J-Z (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> pues las indras estan esu punto......9.41



No sé corren peligro, un 10% de sus beneficios dependen de los ministerios y Rajao mete la tijera el viernes.

Puede que aplaze la compra a 9.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Hasta que no veamos un -5% esto no es guano, ni hundimiento ni na de na.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor P ha pasado usted como quien no quiere la cosa de mi proposicion o no la ha leido?



Se refiere a esa pro-pro-posición en la que decía algo así que por qué no le regalaba parte de mi software ? Pero no del moderno, claro, ahí ha demostrado Ud. tener sensibilidad... le basta con que le regale software mío de hace, pues, un par de años, para que no me fuera muy gravoso ::


Hagamos una cosa... ¿ le hace regalarme un BMW de los suyos ? No de la última generación, claro está, que esos son los que están chachis ahora. Digamos, un 335i de hace... hum.... pues un par de años, para que no le sea muy gravoso a Ud.


----------



## Hinel (28 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> quien es este que siempre se despide y nunca se va , encima sabe de TECNICO el hueco dice , no se preocupe es un hueco grandote asi que todo el mundo lo ve



Soy un muerto de hambre, que apenas tiene para conectarse a burbuja. Mi único gasto es el de ATP (adenosín trifosfato). Y de tanto leerles (horas y horas, como la madre de Figueroa, delante de la TV) me ha dado por decir que la bolsa no tiene nada que ver con la economía real y que el bund se va a 40. Adios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Se refiere a esa pro-pro-posición en la que decía algo así que por qué no le regalaba parte de mi software ? Pero no del moderno, claro, ahí ha demostrado Ud. tener sensibilidad... le basta con que le regale software mío de hace, pues, un par de años, para que no me fuera muy gravoso ::
> 
> 
> Hagamos una cosa... ¿ le hace regalarme un BMW de los suyos ? No de la última generación, claro está, que esos son los que están chachis ahora. Digamos, un 335i de hace... hum.... pues un par de años, para que no le sea muy gravoso a Ud.



maldicion ya pensaba que le cogia con un par de copitas de vino encima, que pasa que no beben ustedes por la tarde o que? 

Por mi, se lo daba, es mas si quiere uno venga y cojalo, otra cosa es que el señor de la izquierda le dijera algo, pero no le diga que va de mi parte, solo eso.


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vivir de rentas y ahora parece que va en serio. La última aventura era para quitarse de circulación.




Lucky dog.

Me alegro por él. Algún día espero seguir sus pasos, a ser posible más pronto que tarde. Pero por desgracia, el haber operado siempre con mi propio volumen como particular, limita mucho el asunto frente a manejar volumen "del gordo".

En fin, iremos más lentos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Si aceptamos una retanbilidad neta del 9% ya me dicen ustedes que dinero les es suficiente para vivir de rentas?


----------



## pollastre (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> maldicion ya pensaba que le cogia con un par de copitas de vino encima, que pasa que no beben ustedes por la tarde o que?
> 
> Por mi, se lo daba, es mas si quiere uno venga y cojalo, otra cosa es que el señor de la izquierda le dijera algo, pero no le diga que va de mi parte, solo eso.




Hum... buena apuesta, pero erró el tiro. Hace ya meses que no pruebo una simple copa de vino entre semana, sólo _escancio_ los fines de semana tranquilamente en mi casa y con mi gente. 

Ultimamente venía observando un repunte... significativo de los controles de alcoholemia por parte de la GC. Si bien esto no tiene nada de malo y únicamente cumplen con su trabajo, bien es cierto que una paradiña de esas después de una simple comida con dos copas de vino, y adiê pirulê los puntos.

Así que, como las cosas están como están, pues entre semana ni una birra. Que no quiero _chow de cat chow_....


edit: tener no tiene nada de malo lo que hacen, pero vamos, todos somos conscientes de que lo hacen porque tienen instrucciones de aumentar la recaudación a toda costa; en estas circunstancias, "facilitarles" las cosas no es la mejor de las ideas...


----------



## tarrito (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si aceptamos una retanbilidad neta del 9% ya me dicen ustedes que dinero les es suficiente para vivir de rentas?



no me diga que quiere cargar SAN y vivir del dividendo!!??  ::


----------



## FranR (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si aceptamos una retanbilidad neta del 9% ya me dicen ustedes que dinero les es suficiente para vivir de rentas?



Eso daría para un hilo.

Nivel de vida que adoptes... riesgo de las inversiones (lo mismo lo mete todo en ladrillo :::

Lo que si es verdad es que un tío con dos años de experiencia, y hablamos de personal de bajo nivel se meten 1 kilo al año. (Metido en el meollo no en Madrid o Barna)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Y con bonuses de esos mas, bastante mas. Que yo he conocido a un par de ellos, bueno y conozco claro esta. 

Noooo en san no, que ahora hacen s-cript. Lo mio seria en ladrillos, :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Hoy es un dia de guano declarado y la prueba es que las gamesas estan en primera posicion ,solo hay guano certificado si estan las primeras


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Algo asi, pero con mejores vistas 

Gewerbeobjekt Informe de Engel & Völkers | G-00N36Z - ( Alemania, Baden-Württemberg, Stuttgart, Untertürkheim )


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

Tras otro día consecutivo de semi-guano y pérdidas, sigamos trabajando, hasta las 10-11 de la noche, quien sabe.

Que "buen cuerpo" se le queda a uno. Que asco de país.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tras otro día consecutivo de semi-guano y pérdidas, sigamos trabajando, hasta las 10-11 de la noche, quien sabe.
> 
> Que "buen cuerpo" se le queda a uno. Que asco de país.



Animo hombre.

Tiene trabajo, eso es algo que muchos no podemos decir.
Y la bolsa baja, pues otro dia subira. No se preocupe. Lo importante es que hoy al llegar a casa le espere alguien, si tiene eso, lo tiene todo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Animo hombre.
> 
> Tiene trabajo, eso es algo que muchos no podemos decir.
> Y la bolsa baja, pues otro dia subira. No se preocupe. Lo importante es que hoy al llegar a casa le espere alguien, si tiene eso, lo tiene todo.



Muchas gracias.

No estoy especialmente fastidiado por el dinero, que también, sino que cada día estoy más asqueado con las desmedidas fluctuaciones bursátiles.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Mar 2012)

Flota Imperial

Cuaderno de bitacora

Miercoles ,28 Marzo,2012

Hemos atravesado una dura tempestad en que el bravo mar reclamaba su tributo,la flota imperial se ha portado mas mal que bien antes los elementos.

Hemos sufrido -1021€ de daños en el portaviones Rep,pese a que le hemos echado otras 498 acc de apoyo,no obstante navega.

En el acorazado BME llevamos -310€ de daños de un golpe de viento a babor,esperamos que se recupere por si solo sin echarle ayuda ya que parece el menos dañado en este huracan.

En la fragata ACS,lo llevamos mas joio,esta muy escorada a la izquierda y el achique de agua no funciona bien,si podemos llevarla a algun puerto la dejaremos
a los indigenas por lo que nos costo.Tambien barajamos la idea de cambiarselas a ponzi por ibes pero esto parece que seria salir de guatemala a guatepeor.
Esta esta mas peligrosa de hundimiento

En total navegamos con -1806€ de minus,la cosa esta joia,si seguimos asi establecere el racionamiento de pan y le echare agua al vino del pollastre para economizar en el gasto de la tripulacion.Seguimos estudiando cambiar el gin bueno 
por el de garrafon para sacar algunos eurillos,al fin y al cabo el pollastre ya borracho despues de la primera copa ni se enteraria.

En fin,esperemos mejores vientos mañana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Mar 2012)

Las penas con humor son menos penas. Y como pepon llegue con tanta papalete le toca el gordo seguro.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el sp pegandose una castaña del 1% como le dea por cerrar asi mañana a las 9 ibex a 7800



como lo sujetaron a 1400 .... por el momento


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Mar 2012)

Mañana es día de huelga, conceptualmente no invita mucho a subidas...

Pero ya veremos como se comporta el churribex. Como continúe con esta tendencia guanera va a ser deprimente.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

Y todo esto con TEF "manteniendo" el tipo... Si guaneara bien, el ibex estaría mas cerca de los 7.500 que de los 8...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (28 Mar 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Mañana es día de huelga, conceptualmente no invita mucho a subidas...
> 
> Pero ya veremos como se comporta el churribex. Como continúe con esta tendencia guanera va a ser deprimente.



No crea que en Wall Street les va a preocupar mucho. Al final lo de hoy no es mas que un "posible" cambio de ciclo, iniciando el bajista en los grandes indices. Y el Ibex va al compas, pero en modo "soy un indice de mierda" por lo que cuando todos suben, el sube menos, y cuando bajan, baja mas. Si mañana Dax y SP rectifican tras una simple correccion, el Ibex detendra la hemorragia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (28 Mar 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido aparentemente extraña porque los leoncios contaban al principio de la mañana con subidas, como demuestran los 107 contratos de compra (reales 201) que han metido a las 9:05, luego han seguido apoyando con compras esas subidas durante toda la mañana, pero a las 13 se ha dado todo la vuelta y han empezado a liquidar todas las posiciones, a las 15:25 el saldo ha pasado a negativo y se han abierto las puertas del infierno a las 16:55 con 109 contratos vendidos.

He dicho arriba lo de 'aparentemente' porque si miramos a más profundidad han estado metiendo minas ocultas donde parecía que reinaba la alegría. Por ejemplo, a las 9:10 han vendido camufladamente 202 contratos (que cuadra perfectamente con la compra de justo antes) y esta tónica ha sido parecida a la que han llevado todo el día, pero creo que ponerlo todo va a ser aburrido porque hoy hemos tenido bastante actividad diaria.

En subasta han comprado 34 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos el precio en los mínimos del día, el saldo muy negativo pero la subasta ha sido al contrario. Creo que mañana podríamos empezar la sesión con gap a la baja y/o bajar durante los primeros compases.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2012)

Señor Estilicón, está claro: cuanto más justito va de pelas más feliz es...

Pues, estooo... yo no tendría inconveniente en contribuir a su felicidad... 

Mientras se va decidiendo, yo sigo más corto que la melena de Kojak... (y a ver cuantos saben de quien hablo, por aquello de la media de edad)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: :XX: ¿por que me mete siempre en sus explicaciones? This post deserves retailation! ::

Mapunto _benganzas _pendientes:
Mister FranR
Mister P.



Janus dijo:


> Pues el SP baja el -0,4%. Como le dé por bajar el 2% ....



No me importaría comprobarlo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El piratón y el monstruo las galletas?
> 
> Fap fap?



Miercoles horrendus laboralis. Pero saco el phone, conecto al broker y LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :baba: :baba: :baba: Hoy toca gastar más plusvis +500 pipos asegurados ay que me da argo!


pollastre dijo:


> Faperty...



:XX: :XX: :XX: 


Condor dijo:


> MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Ahora si va empezando a ser guano. Falta el cisne bailón y un par de certificados! 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hasta que no veamos un -5% esto no es guano, ni hundimiento ni na de na.



Correcto, simple y correctp.



pollastre dijo:


> Se refiere a esa pro-pro-posición en la que decía algo así que por qué no le regalaba parte de mi software ? Pero no del moderno, claro, ahí ha demostrado Ud. tener sensibilidad... le basta con que le regale software mío de hace, pues, un par de años, para que no me fuera muy gravoso ::
> 
> 
> Hagamos una cosa... ¿ le hace regalarme un BMW de los suyos ? No de la última generación, claro está, que esos son los que están chachis ahora. Digamos, un 335i de hace... hum.... pues un par de años, para que no le sea muy gravoso a Ud.



Que elegancia señores, que elegancia!! :XX: :XX:


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2012)

Tal y como lo veo... el SP va a probar y romper esos mínimos. La cotización ya no "derrapa" (pollastre's style) cuando baja...

...y digo más... vista la formación del combate de los últimos días... me tiene una pinta loca de querer irse por el barranco... el gap alza y posterior desarrollo ha sido de chichinabo, sin embargo, esta bajada, para mí tiene mucha más entidad...

Ahora, como me metan otra guantá, me despido hasta después de Santa Santa...

¿como ven el 1378 ???


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Esto va a seguir subiendo si los 1400 no los violean...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (28 Mar 2012)

Holaquétal.

Como joven aprendiz de pintor, me sacudo la timidez para lanzar una pregunta al aire: ¿Por qué al resumir la cotización de una acción a lo largo de un día encuentro precios de apertura, de cierre, máximos y mínimos diarios, volumen, y otros de este pelaje, pero no se usa como indicador el precio medio de las acciones negociadas?

Todos los precios que he mencionado antes se intentan utilizar para resumir si la acción sube o baja, pero tengo la sensación de que sería mucho más fácil coger el volumen negociado, dividirlo por el número de acciones, y obtener un solo indicador (y mucho menos sujeto a anomalías como máximos y mínimos absurdos generados por el lerdo que se equivoca al poner una orden y compra 8.000 acciones de BME a 19,8 estando la cotización a 19,565 hoy a las 14:32). Vamos, que yo si ha subido el precio medio respecto al día anterior un 1% me quedo más tranquilo que fijándome en el precio de cierre.

Gracias por su atención, que Dios les bendiga, y que los asalariados mantengan mañana su dignidad.

PD: Me parece que lo dicho no se puede aplicar a índices ni a derivados más complicados que las puras acciones.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2012)

Demasiadas velas. Jugón largo.


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria coincidimos... pero para mi es una subidita falsa, sólo aprovecho el vaivén con la intención de arrimar los cortos más arriba. Pa 4 puntos na más.


----------



## faraico (28 Mar 2012)

Ya entiendo el por qué del término gacela.

Video de 10 cazas espectaculares de unos animales por otros.

De los 10, 4!!!! son de gacelas...por qué será...cuando no es el leopardo es el guepardo, cuando no un cocodrilo y cuando no, Pollastre

Si alguna gacela se cree muy lista que vaya directo al minuto 3:15, son cosas que pasan...gaps y tal:Baile:

[YOUTUBE]O0paB0fODCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (28 Mar 2012)

No falla, balón parado y cambio tendencia. Como sentimiento contrario, o mejor como gafe, no tengo precio...


----------



## Burbujilimo (28 Mar 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Holaquétal.
> 
> Como joven aprendiz de pintor, me sacudo la timidez para lanzar una pregunta al aire: ¿Por qué al resumir la cotización de una acción a lo largo de un día encuentro precios de apertura, de cierre, máximos y mínimos diarios, volumen, y otros de este pelaje, pero no se usa como indicador el precio medio de las acciones negociadas?
> 
> ...



Por lo menos en el PRT tienes un indicador que te dice eso mismo, niveles de volumen, en el grafico de precio, te saca una barras a la izquierda que te indican la cantidad de contratos negociados dentro de ese rango de precios dentro del rango de fechas seleccionado. En muchos brokers también tienes algo parecido. Y si no a unas malas grafico de minutos y volumen inferior.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Holaquétal.
> 
> Como joven aprendiz de pintor, me sacudo la timidez para lanzar una pregunta al aire: ¿Por qué al resumir la cotización de una acción a lo largo de un día encuentro precios de apertura, de cierre, máximos y mínimos diarios, volumen, y otros de este pelaje, pero no se usa como indicador el precio medio de las acciones negociadas?
> 
> ...



En el preciomedio también estaría la anomalía del de las 14:32

Ademas con esos datos tienes más información, ves si ha oscilado mucho en el día y segun dicen los manuales de "ejpertos" los precios de cierre son más significativos.

Por otra parte habrá un componente de "sagrada tradición"


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> niveles objetivos de entrada preparados
> 
> BBVA,SAN 5,0
> MTS 13,00
> ...



Lo reconozco ::::


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jajajajaja, no quería decir eso. Quería decir que era más feliz porque tenía otras cosas que no era el dinero y que no tenía cuando no tenía problemas de dinero.
> 
> Lo de kojak ya me pilla muy de crío y no me acuerdo de la serie aunque sí de Terry Savalas (o como se llame). También me acuerdo de unos chupachups de marca kojak.



Yo no me considero "mayor", aunque casado y con descendencia a mis vecinas de 18 años les parezco un Señor. Pero es cierto que cuando empiezas en la vida laboral, que suele coincidir con la independencia y la vida en pareja (en lineas generales) todo esta en el aire y sin embargo te crees capaz de cualquier cosa.
Luego vienen los titubeos, conservar lo poco que se tiene, se pierde frescura, aunque se gana experiencia pero en mi opinión cuando balanceo experioencia e ilusión, siempre gana la ilusión porque es ignorante y no te hace sufrir. La experiencia si.

Guuuaaaannoooo:XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2012)

Genius Claca, gracias por su post,

Yo tengo unas preguntas. 8:

Describe la perdida de verticalidad como "giro violento". Yo eso lo entiendo más como aumento de la verticalidad o perdida de la horizontalidad. Posiblemente sea por que soy de las personas que dicen "gira a la derecha" y señalo la izquierda


¿El cambio de tendencia y el cambio en el proceso de acumulación - distribución, van siempre unidos?

Para observar las divergencia ¿Que periodo es el óptimo? Yo que voy de autoaprendizaje a veces me lio pues el RSI o el MACD a tres meses, dan señales distintas que a un año o a tres años.

Y de nuevo Thanks :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Jojo que panorama para las coal

The U.S. Environmental Protection Agency on Tuesday proposed strict limits on greenhouse-gas emissions from new power plants, a move expected to curtail construction of new coal power stations while locking in reductions in the largest source of emissions linked to climate change.


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

El BCE comprando deuda ejpañola.
CITI no pne coloraos, que necesitamos rescate.
La Seguridad social en numeros rojos.
No fluye el credito, reestructuración inacabada y en el aire.
....

¿la perrita no mueve el rabo no?

Asi pensando sin esforzarme. en 2011-2012

Bienes inmobiliarios -50%
Bolsa -30%
Sueldos -20% (de media entre quién congela, baja y quién va al paro)

El fianl de la devaluación esta ¿cerca?


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> El BCE comprando deuda ejpañola.
> CITI no pne coloraos, que necesitamos rescate.
> La Seguridad social en numeros rojos.
> No fluye el credito, reestructuración inacabada y en el aire.
> ...



Yo desde que vi las titulizaciones en aiaf llevadas a cabo por la banca peq y mediana mas todo el dinero prestado por el bce estoy acojonado. Da igual como lo mire a mi las cuentas no me salen


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Mar 2012)

Ahora ya sabemos porque han bajado tanto las mamachicho

'Sálvame' despide a Chiqui por la crisis y se plantea contratar a Aída Nízar - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2012)

Caída radiada y prevista en este hilo.

El test en los 7600 nos dirán si nos metemos en la última pata bajista (DEMOLEDORA y que llevará al chulibex muy abajo, más de lo imaginable).

Cuidado con las aventuras.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Mar 2012)

Están todos en el furbol?


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches señores.

Por partes, sr. FranR, GRACIAS. Su análisis, impresionante.

Hoy la he cagado porque el exceso de curro me ha llevado a poner un SL dinamico para no perder los beneficios obtenidos y me han sacado en 8000, pero bueno, en apenas 4 días unos beneficios en el ibex de 600 pipos lo considero brutal. Mañana intentaré ver un punto de entrada para aprovechar lo que quede de caída y evidentemente entraré ávido de niveles.

Claca, muchísimas gracias por ese post, me lo paso a word y me guardo en favoritos la pagina. Muy instructivo.

Sr. Pollastre, hoy le he visto especialmente dicharachero en sus comentarios pero parco en niveles... Mal Zeus, muy mal! XD

MV sigue siendo usted muy cansino, y de esta pedazo de caída y por no hacer caso a otros señores o por lo menos valorar sus opiniones (prepotencia) ha aprovechado 400 de 600 largos. Pero bueno, por otro lado, cuelgue el pin, acertó el movimiento largo, si ya fuese ajustando los temas de 200 pipos (en euros y con poca carga se va a 5.000€ rápido...) en contra y demás quizá creería en su operativa.

El curro (la gestoría) hoy me ha sobrepasado, y el chico que contraté no esta rindiendo lo esperado. Ya lamento no haber vivido un día tan bueno en directo, pero bueno.

Respecto al retiro de Fran200, norawena por él y que envidia sana. Pero si no le cortan los dedos para escribir podría pasarse aunque solo sea a comentar sus gustos gastronómicos.

A los maestros, si algún día pasan por Madrid a tomar unas cervezas, vinos, ginebras,... avisen, estarán invitados. Se que siempre dicen lo de "la operación es cosa de uno mismo" pero joder, hacen ganar dinero real, no de "foro". Sin esos chivatazos a día de hoy no seguiría vivo en la bolsa.

Por último, sr. Bertok, que nivel maneja como "suelo"? Porque vamos, empieza usted a acojonarme...


----------



## diosmercado (28 Mar 2012)

Que mal rollito esa recuperacion de la ultima hora del SP. Cierre en 1405, se niegan a bajar aun.


----------



## gamba (28 Mar 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Holaquétal.
> 
> Como joven aprendiz de pintor, me sacudo la timidez para lanzar una pregunta al aire: ¿Por qué al resumir la cotización de una acción a lo largo de un día encuentro precios de apertura, de cierre, máximos y mínimos diarios, volumen, y otros de este pelaje, pero no se usa como indicador el precio medio de las acciones negociadas?
> 
> ...



Aquí esta todo inventado joven:

Volume-weighted average price - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Seren (28 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> El BCE comprando deuda ejpañola.
> CITI no pne coloraos, que necesitamos rescate.
> La Seguridad social en numeros rojos.
> No fluye el credito, reestructuración inacabada y en el aire.
> ...



No, para nada. Si no se hace algo drastico, recortes mucho mas brutales que no se atreveria ningun politico, el proceso es muy muy largo.

Todavia debe llegar a los precios de la calle, desde un menu del dia hasta el alquiler de un piso.

En la bolsa la bajada ha sido a la mitad desde el 2008, pero es dificil saber el lugar ya que exagera movimientos tanto para arriba como para abajo en medio plazo.

Los salarios deben bajar mucho mas. En los sueldos el paro no se puede contar, es solo una parte del proceso que hara bajar los salarios. Gran cantidad de demandantes de empleo aceptaran sueldos baratos. Los publicos aun les queda mucho por bajar, y gracias a la bajada de estos habra menos consumo y tambien bajaran los privados. Ente el 92-95 fue de un 60%, pero estaba la peseta y no se entero ni el tato.

La devaluacion interna ( la de ahora) es un proceso sangriento, una mutilacion lenta pero continua. Muy diferente a la devaluacion monetaria que es light y de eficacia instantanea. 
Mientras en la monetaria los efectos son quitarle de un plumazo el capital a los que mas tienen para repartirlo en forma de trabajo al pueblo, en la interna el gran capital se aferra a su dinero como alma que lleva el diablo, el dinero es escaso y solo aguanta en los peces gordos. Pero las multiples ruinas de pymes y particulares van limando poco a poco hasta el ultimo negocio y acaba llegando a ellos en ultima instancia.


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenas noches señores.
> 
> Por partes, sr. FranR, GRACIAS. Su análisis, impresionante.
> 
> ...



El proceso será largo pero todavía se tiene que confirmar.

Depende de cómo se vaya desencadenando pero manejo:

1. - Si no se rompe a la baja el 7600 no pasa nada excesivamente grave.
2. - En caso de ruptura de los 7600, los 7200 son de visita obligada y ahí veremos si hay un rebote o no.
3. - De ahí para abajo y si el SP cae con fuerza y tal, considero que estaremos en la 5ª bajista (*DEMOLEDORA hasta los 4500 - 5500*).

En cualquier caso, si es la quinta bajista en el gráfico se podrá apreciar por la violencia.

De momento no hay nada excesivamente grave, *pero sí grave*.

Circulen y no es momento de experimentos. Es momento de tener mucha prudencia y paciencia.

Suerte a los valientes.


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Que mal rollito esa recuperacion de la ultima hora del SP. Cierre en 1405, se niegan a bajar aun.



Déjalo, va bien. Seguimos con el chulibex a la baja 8:

A los usanos ya les darán lo suyo. Lo ha anticipado Goldman Sachs ::


----------



## ponzi (28 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/banca-finanza...a-y-gana-cerca-de-cien-millones-de-euros.html

Ya esta haciendo caja Rato y como no podia ser de otra forma los bankeros no veran ni un centimo de las plusvalias. Las joyas bursatiles como vi hace un tiempo estan fuera del alcance de bankia. Iberdrola,iag,mapfre.


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

Seren dijo:


> No, para nada. Si no se hace algo drastico, recortes mucho mas brutales que no se atreveria ningun politico, el proceso es muy muy largo.
> 
> Todavia debe llegar a los precios de la calle, desde un menu del dia hasta el alquiler de un piso.
> 
> ...



Se me ha secado la boca. Pero es así, nadie es capaz de decirle a la gente, macho mañana eres más pobre, se hace lentamente y eso genera un ambiente de depresión en todos los sentidos.

La vieja escuela de nuestros padres y abuelos es la que habrá triunfado en esta crisis. No te endeudes mucho chavah, si no lo puedes pagah no lo compres y asin....parece mentira pero hay que ir contracorriente.


----------



## VLADELUI (28 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> BFA-Bankia vende su 10,36 por ciento en Mapfre América y gana cerca de cien millones de euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Ya esta haciendo caja Rato y como no podia ser de otra forma los bankeros no veran ni un centimo de las plusvalias. Las joyas bursatiles como vi hace un tiempo estan fuera del alcance de bankia. Iberdrola,iag,mapfre.



Mare meua. Esas subordinadas que vendí este verano, con lo que no he perdido ahí puedo jugar a la bolsa como a la ruleta rusa.

Que hijos de puta son.


----------



## bertok (28 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Se me ha secado la boca. Pero es así, nadie es capaz de decirle a la gente, macho mañana eres más pobre, se hace lentamente y eso genera un ambiente de depresión en todos los sentidos.
> 
> La vieja escuela de nuestros padres y abuelos es la que habrá triunfado en esta crisis. No te endeudes mucho chavah, si no lo puedes pagah no lo compres y asin....parece mentira pero hay que ir contracorriente.



Los padres y más los abuelos son gente sabia.

Con 2 dedos de frente se puede ir con seguridad por la vida.


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Aquí esta todo inventado joven:
> 
> Volume-weighted average price - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Bueno, bueno ..... Hasta ahora es una minicorrección normal en el SP. Ahora sobre los 1400 se juega mucho en primer termino y sobre todo en los 1388. Esos niveles son los que van a determinar si hay algo consistente en el lado corto o no. Existe un sentimiento muy guanero por el sesgo que aporta el IBEX que esta muy jodido y muy bajista (difícil que no se vaya al menos hasta los 7600, más abajo y depende de terceros). Si nos centramos solo en SP y DAX, está todo aún alcista (y bastante alcista) en timeframe diario. Ahora enfrentan niveles que pueden determinar un rebote o realmente bajar de forma mas notable. Se nota cierta debilidad pero no sería la primera vez, ni la novena .... que aparece un velón verde en timeframe de horas y desde ahí hacia arriba. Lo mejor creo que es estar en tendencia intradía con el mercado y trabajar con objetivos y trailling stops.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

www.cotizalia.com/en-exclusiva/2012...ostener-a-bankia-con-vistas-a-una-fusion-385/


Aqui estan las respuestas. Antes de que acabe el mes o consiguen un plan de fusion o entra capital publico y este seria el ultimo ordago de credibilidad en un sistema bancario que hace aguas por doquier.Menudo porron de mill de euros que se ha gastado el señorito para mantener bankia a 3 eu, ya anticipo un forero hace tiempo las ordenes que habia en ese entorno,el poder de los abuelitos rentitas como dijo ghkghk es muy fuerte y se la habran colado una vez pero la experiencia de la vida hace que seas prudente y anticipes que quien te la colo una vez puede que te la vuelva a colar...Habrá que ver que ingeniosa estrategia se le ocurre el viernes al mago que creo riqueza de la nada,al merlin que promovio las recalificaciones como forma de financiacion local.O saca un conejo debajo de la chistera o esto no lo sostiene ya ni el sagrario de la aurora.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (29 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Por lo menos en el PRT tienes un indicador que te dice eso mismo, niveles de volumen, en el grafico de precio, te saca una barras a la izquierda que te indican la cantidad de contratos negociados dentro de ese rango de precios dentro del rango de fechas seleccionado. En muchos brokers también tienes algo parecido. Y si no a unas malas grafico de minutos y volumen inferior.



Me acabo de registrar en ProRealTime, o sea que no sé usarlo. De todas formas, no digo que no esté contemplado por ahí el indicador, sino que se ve muy poco. Vamos, que yo no lo he visto en ningún sitio hasta ahora.




Ajetreo dijo:


> En el preciomedio también estaría la anomalía del de las 14:32
> 
> Ademas con esos datos tienes más información, ves si ha oscilado mucho en el día y segun dicen los manuales de "ejpertos" los precios de cierre son más significativos.
> 
> Por otra parte habrá un componente de "sagrada tradición"



Sí, claro, tienes más información: cuantos más indicadores, más información, pero desde mi ignorancia me parece que el precio medio tendría un significado bastante importante por sí solo. Sobre lo de la sagrada tradición, no me cabe ninguna duda de que así sea 

Ah, y la compra/venta esa absurda de las 14:32 influye en el precio medio pero de forma proporcional a su volumen. Vamos, que si en lugar de ser a 19,80 es a 20€, el máximo diario sube 20 céntimos pero el precio medio solamente sube 0,005 € (40 veces menos, lo que corresponde a 8.000 acciones dentro de un volumen diario de 315.000).




gamba dijo:


> Aquí esta todo inventado joven:
> 
> Volume-weighted average price - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Por supuesto que está inventado, nunca he pretendido lo contrario (ni lo había buscado en la wikipedia ni sabía el nombre reglamentario, muchas gracias).


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

El viernes va a ser un show si se cumplen los pronosticos en lo que a noticias se refiere.Debate de presupuestos generales.Plan para eliminar el deficit tarifario.Cifras de paro de marzo y como guinda del pastel la respuesta al universo bankero esa que ni el ingeniero financiero mas sofisticado sabria dar (Tengo ganas de ver cual es el limite de los confines del universo y de la imaginacion del ser humano)


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Aitor Menta dijo:


> ¿Crisis? ¿De qué crisis hablan? ::



He cogido la imagen de un post coldado por un forero en otro hilo, porque la verdad vale la pena.Ya se sabe las ostias con humor son menos rancias.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

de lo malo lo mejor dijo:


> <div class="texto-noticia">
> <div class="firma">libre mercado <span class="fecha">2012-03-28</span></div>
> <p>
> Tras salvarse de la quiebra in extremis, al Gobierno griego aún le queda un largo camino por recorrer para cumplir los compromisos que impone el segundo rescate internacional acordado con la troika -Bruselas, Banco Central Europeo y Fondo Monetario Internacional-.<br />
> ...



Vaya joyitas que nos ponen los foreros. Como esta el sector inmobiliario por 1,5 mill te compras una islita


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, bueno ..... Hasta ahora es una minicorrección normal en el SP. Ahora sobre los 1400 se juega mucho en primer termino y sobre todo en los 1388. Esos niveles son los que van a determinar si hay algo consistente en el lado corto o no. Existe un sentimiento muy guanero por el sesgo que aporta el IBEX que esta muy jodido y muy bajista (difícil que no se vaya al menos hasta los 7600, más abajo y depende de terceros). Si nos centramos solo en SP y DAX, está todo aún alcista (y bastante alcista) en timeframe diario. Ahora enfrentan niveles que pueden determinar un rebote o realmente bajar de forma mas notable. Se nota cierta debilidad pero no sería la primera vez, ni la novena .... que aparece un velón verde en timeframe de horas y desde ahí hacia arriba. Lo mejor creo que es estar en tendencia intradía con el mercado y trabajar con objetivos y trailling stops.



Yo también lo veo así, el IBEX es el único que de momento flojea, petando el lateral, pero tampoco marca objetivos bajistas demasiado relevantes. Lo que también es verdad es que la mayoría de valores del selectivo español se están girando a la baja, así que sólo es cuestión de tiempo que terminen de descolgarse y el índice nos indique, en consecuencia, nuevos niveles a la baja.

El mareo que pueda haber ahora no debe hacernos perder de vista que las estructuras que mantenían el optimismo pepónico se han deshecho.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

guanos dias 

MV es solidario y hoy hace huelga a su manera , trabajando como negro y a la ves forrandose con los coltos :Baile:


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

La de kilo y medio tiene buena pinta... lástima de euromillon!


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días!

Para hoy veo el entorno pepónico intermitente, creo que tendremos algo de volatilidad aunque al principio deberíamos subir un poco y cuando no nos lo esperemos, ZAS patadón y abajo otra vez.

Espero no equivocarme.

De momento tengo largos al 59% con una media del 68%, volumen leoncio a 0.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> La de kilo y medio tiene buena pinta... lástima de euromillon!



Esa parece una pizza de aceitunas :roto:

¿como andan de agua dulce esas islas?Porque para comprarme un secarral, me voy a pocerogrado mas baratito :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa parece una pizza de aceitunas :roto:
> 
> ¿como andan de agua dulce esas islas?Porque para comprarme un secarral, me voy a pocerogrado mas baratito :XX:



El agua dulce en una isla así... como no sea para los hielos no entiendo que pinta XD


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El agua dulce en una isla así... como no sea para los hielos no entiendo que pinta XD



Entre gin y gin hay que meter un vasico de agua, Sr. Adriangtir... aunque sólo sea para engañar al hígado.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Para ese vaso tendré reservas en el barco de recreo adquirido como medio de transporte para acudir a mi isla...

Releyendo debe tener agua dulce la isla, si no ya me contarán el porqué de la vegetación...

Añado, he estado revisando lo escrito anoche y le veo muy calentito con el RS5...

En mi barrio esta siendo el típico coche de nene bien, vamos, yo no lo cogería ni en pintura. Para mi en ese abanico el vehículo perfecto es un MB C63 amg. Me parece que en esta generación lo han clavado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias esporculadores.

Yo hoy no trabajo, vaya no vedad.
Les dejo una imagen y voy a por el sol, si lo pillo lo vendo. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Para ese vaso tendré reservas en el barco de recreo adquirido como medio de transporte para acudir a mi isla...
> 
> Releyendo debe tener agua dulce la isla, si no ya me contarán el porqué de la vegetación...
> 
> ...



Tu tambien jomio :ouch:, ains que dios te conserve el jucio en otras cosas porque si no estas perdido. Perooooo muchooooooooo.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tu tambien jomio :ouch:, ains que dios te conserve el jucio en otras cosas porque si no estas perdido. Perooooo muchooooooooo.



Lo siento, o dejan de vender carros a hombres morenos de etnia extraña con más oros que Usain Bolt o no me vuelvo a comprar un bmw (ex poseedor de 123d y con un 530d en el garaje)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Para ese vaso tendré reservas en el barco de recreo adquirido como medio de transporte para acudir a mi isla...
> 
> Releyendo debe tener agua dulce la isla, si no ya me contarán el porqué de la vegetación...
> 
> ...



Y si tienes barco...¿que necesidad de comprar una isla? Vas con tu barco, fondeas, te lanzas al agua y te das un paseo por una isla. Vuelves y al fin de semana te vas a otra 

Esas islas tan pequeñas en las que no puedes construir nada ya que no hay agua subterránea para hacer pozo (en la pizza esa seguramente la vegetación subsiste con lo que llueve) no merecen ser compradas por foreros de este hilo. La de las montañas en cambio ....:baba:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y si tienes barco...¿que necesidad de comprar una isla? Vas con tu barco, fondeas, te lanzas al agua y te das un paseo por una isla. Vuelves y al fin de semana te vas a otra
> 
> Esas islas tan pequeñas en las que no puedes construir nada ya que no hay agua subterránea para hacer pozo (en la pizza esa seguramente la vegetación subsiste con lo que llueve) no merecen ser compradas por foreros de este hilo. La de las montañas en cambio ....:baba:



La vegetacion se forma con la humedad del mar,el relente nocturno.
con un techo de unos 2000m2 daria para sobrevivir para una persona normalmente .


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Me han convencido, paso de esa isla.

Aunque el post a despertado mi curiosidad y he visto autenticos chollos por ese precio en nuestro país por la costa levantina. Eso si, estoy decepcionado, en Tenerife y Gran Canaria solo compras morralla por ese dinero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Lo siento, o dejan de vender carros a hombres morenos de etnia extraña con más oros que Usain Bolt o no me vuelvo a comprar un bmw (ex poseedor de 123d y con un 530d en el garaje)



Modo chinito faceta comercial on:

Pero se ha fijado usted que esas personas demuestran un gran criterio, le explico. 

LLevan oro, no me dira que no es lo mismo que lo que hacen los bancos centrales, si si los gitanos piensan igual que los del banco central, y esa gente es mu leida.

Cash manejan cash, nada de bancos, los bancos roban.

Son personas que se preocupan por el medio ambiente, de que si no se dedicarian al reciclaje de chatarra.

Y luego corren, corren mucho. Son muy deportistas.

Ademas hace tiempo que saben que de las ineficiencias estructural del sistema educativo patrio, y por eso el richarl no lo llevan al colegio.

Son gente como ve con criterio, yo no estaria incomodo llevando su mismo coche.



Esto yo lo he dicho a clientes. Asi me fue.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Ibex de mi vida!


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ibex de mi vida!




eh... esto.... ¿ qué pasó ? ¿ qué pasó ?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Tooooo pa bajooooooo!!!!!


Arboolllllllll vaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> eh... esto.... ¿ qué pasó ? ¿ qué pasó ?



fap-fap

:XX: :XX: :XX:

(rompiendo mínimos de ayer)

edito auto-owned, todavía no lo ha hecho :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Ahi,ahi esas ACS venga!! venga!!! pa bajo!!!!
asi me arruinais pronto


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tu tambien jomio :ouch:, ains que dios te conserve el jucio en otras cosas porque si no estas perdido. Perooooo muchooooooooo.



.
PUES yo creo que tiene razón, la nueva serie C de MB es la mejor prueba de que le está ganando la partida a BMW, al menos en diseño. Se han quitado la imagen de coche para viejunos y, actualmente, comparando modelo a modelo, resultan más atractivos que los equivalentes de BMW. Mucha gente jóven compra MB, cosa que antes no ocurría.

Y veo que mucha gente piensa igual. Cómo se empecine BMW, entre MB, Lexus y Audi le van a comer mucho mercado. Ya está ocurriendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

los meche son mas bonitos 

a ver si sacamos platita para comprar uno :baba:


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Es cierto que MB ha conseguido sacudirse un poco la imagen de viejuno de encima (un gran mérito comercial por su parte, porque eso era un problema serio que tenían).

Pero no es menos cierto que los MB siguen siendo coches más "blandos", inferiores en experiencia dinámica, que BMW y Audi (por ese orden).

Todavía tienen que quitarse de encima ese carácter de GT (Gran Turismo) que tradicionalmente han mantenido en su conducción dinámica. 

Y no es que Audi sea precisamente radical en ese sentido ( salvo los RS, el resto de modelos son también bastante "blanditos" ), pero esa percepción está muy afianzada en el caso de MB.

En ese sentido, el campeón es BMW: incluso sus modelos más normalitos (320i) son un prodigio de sensaciones dinámicas y diversión (RWD tiene la culpa). Claro que cuando llueve, todo el mundo prefiere ir en un Audi con Quattro... que en un culero coleador con tracción trasera xDD




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUES yo creo que tiene razón, la nueva serie C de MB es la mejor prueba de que le está ganando la partida a BMW, al menos en diseño. Se han quitado la imagen de coche para viejunos y, actualmente, comparando modelo a modelo, resultan más atractivos que los equivalentes de BMW. Mucha gente jóven compra MB, cosa que antes no ocurría.
> 
> Y veo que mucha gente piensa igual. Cómo se empecine BMW, entre MB, Lexus y Audi le van a comer mucho mercado. Ya está ocurriendo.


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias esporculadores.
> 
> Yo hoy no trabajo, vaya no vedad.
> Les dejo una imagen y voy a por el sol, si lo pillo lo vendo. :XX:



En mi opinión ese impulso empieza luego, porque la corrección es demasiado bestia antes, por lo que la definiría como un pequeño movimiento lateral tras el cual arrancaría el impulso. Así quedaría:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-85.html#post6055132

Mejor pecar de prudente que de lo contrario.

Pocas veces se comentan los gráficos que colgamos y yo creo que es una buena idea ir intercambiando impresiones entre nosotros. Al fin y al cabo cada uno tiene su Gin Tonic preferido ¿no?


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2012)

Euroyen en diario: Justo sobre la directriz alcista, aún hay que esperar porque está por ver si la rompe. Si lo hace, es un magnífico corto protegido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Comparto su visión, maestro. Sobre todo que por ahí abajo viene la alcista de mínimos de sept y dic, no creo que la rompa a la primera....¿o si?


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahi,ahi esas ACS venga!! venga!!! pa bajo!!!!
> asi me arruinais pronto



Esa va a darte muchos dolores de cabeza. Hace tan sólo algunas semanas comentaba que estaba realizando un pull para seguir cayendo, que iba dar mucha pasta a la baja. Hasta colgué el giro en el precio porque algún usuario la estaba siguiendo. Desde entonces ha caído un 20%, y está en situación de caer otro 10%.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Para ese vaso tendré reservas en el *barco de recreo *adquirido como medio de transporte para acudir a mi isla...



:ouch::ouch::ouch: Diga adiós a sus plusvalías.

Buenos días.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Esa va a darte muchos dolores de cabeza. Hace tan sólo algunas semanas comentaba que estaba realizando un pull para seguir cayendo, que iba dar mucha pasta a la baja. Hasta colgué el giro en el precio porque algún usuario la estaba siguiendo. Desde entonces ha caído un 20%, y está en situación de caer otro 10%.



Si lo se,incluso a largo plazo podria ser peor teniendo en cuenta la correlacion con ibe que va camino de los 3,54 pero tendra ventanas de salidas posiblemente para escapar con el trasero medio indemne
Aunque realmente ya cotiza por su valor de fundamentales ,claro que tambien le pasa a sacyr que cotiza a la mitad de sus fundamentales.
A largo plazo si la empresa da beneficios el mercado le dara su valor ,la pondra en su sitio
Otras que estan mas desproporcionadas como OHL o Tecnicas daran mayores sustos con correcciones mas fuertes al corto plazo
Lo unico que la protege a corto es la expansion de sus negocios internacionalmente cosa que no tiene sacyr

De todas formas estos 3 meses he realizado un colchon de 9400€ de plusvis que espero que me ayuden con los embates del mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> :ouch::ouch::ouch: Diga adiós a sus plusvalías.
> 
> Buenos días.



Bueno, bueno, ha dicho barco de recreo no yat#. ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Mar 2012)

Pues me parece que la 'tracción trasera' se la van a dar a los largos porque los leoncios andan vendiendo mientras el Stoxx hace nuevos máximos.

Los leoncios del Ibex aun están decidiendo que hacen.


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

Aunque no está completo, vayamos aplicando lo expuesto en el texto sobre la acumulación y distribución:



Claca dijo:


> IBEX MEDIUM CAP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora:







Conceptos situados en un ejemplo sobre la marcha, que a toro pasado todo es muy fácil.

PD: Las divergencias se aprecian mucho mejor en gráfico diario.


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2012)

Andan petando culos, cuidado si el IBEX supera los 8000 que podría dar un tirón para barrer todos los cortos que andan pululando con ganancias.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es cierto que MB ha conseguido sacudirse un poco la imagen de viejuno de encima (un gran mérito comercial por su parte, porque eso era un problema serio que tenían).
> 
> Pero no es menos cierto que los MB siguen siendo coches más "blandos", inferiores en experiencia dinámica, que BMW y Audi (por ese orden).
> 
> ...




.
EL problema con los coches potentes de verdad es llevar esa potencia al suelo. 

El "tacto" puede ser más excitante y divertido con RWD, pero la efectividad desde luego no. Fue la revolución de Audi con el Quattro de Mikkola, Mouton y Rohl. Dejaron a los demás en ridículo.

En este video del M5 se ve muy bien lo que ocurre: si están los controles activados el coche es muy controlable, pero no aprovechas ni la mitad de los 560 CV. Si los desconectas tu vida es un trompo contínuo:

Cómo leí en una prueba de una revista, S3 contra 130i, si tienes que enfrentarte una noche de invierno a un puerto de montaña mojado y probablemente helado ¿que coche escogerías?


<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYDF5MeDY_E?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vYDF5MeDY_E?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Bueno parece que el chaparron rojero esta amainando aunque lo importante vendra
luego a las 15,30 cuando entre los usanos,ultimamente son las tardes las que deciden el fin de la jormada


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Señores, ayer viendo top gear vi la solución a sus problemas:
Ariel : ARIEL ATOM 2 (245bhp)

Y para el día a día cualquier berlina sirve (incluso alguna de bmw).


----------



## diosmercado (29 Mar 2012)

Ahi estamos Janus, toda europa en rojo y el ibex ha pasado los 8000 pegando un tironcillo.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahi estamos Janus, toda europa en rojo y el ibex ha pasado los 8000 pegando un tironcillo.







.

(Chinazo donde guarda ustec la foto de la locomotora que es menos cutre que esta?)


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

¿Hoy los maestros están en huelga de niveles??

Sr. Ghkghk desde que se "prometió" a desaparecido, ¿Ya le controlan el internet?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

hoyga que la locomotora la hice yo!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Hay donde elegir


----------



## VLADELUI (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ¿Hoy los maestros están en huelga de niveles??
> 
> Sr. Ghkghk desde que se "prometió" a desaparecido, ¿Ya le controlan el internet?



Y las finanzas en 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Y las finanzas en 3, 2, 1....



A ver con que cara explica al CEO de BME que no puede oparle porque su mujer no le da permiso :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Va por el maestro el señor Pirata.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y si tienes barco...¿que necesidad de comprar una isla? Vas con tu barco, fondeas, te lanzas al agua y te das un paseo por una isla. Vuelves y al fin de semana te vas a otra
> 
> Esas islas tan pequeñas en las que no puedes construir nada ya que no hay agua subterránea para hacer pozo (en la pizza esa seguramente la vegetación subsiste con lo que llueve) no merecen ser compradas por foreros de este hilo. La de las montañas en cambio ....:baba:



La mediana puede que sea la que mas juego de.Respecto al tema del agua,siempre se puede instalar una desalinizadora como hacen los de acciona por levante y problema solucionado.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Respecto al tema del agua,siempre se puede instalar una desalinizadora como hacen los de acciona por levante y problema solucionado.




Killing flees by using artillery shells, _Mother of God_ ! :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Lo interesante es que hemos pasado de comprar ginebras y coches a islas enteras. Demuestran ustedes ir muy apalancados en su ultima apuesta bajista sobre el ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahi estamos Janus, toda europa en rojo *y el ibex ha pasado los 8000 pegando un tironcillo*.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Mar 2012)

Buenos dias. Les pongo mis resistencias para estos dias...

1. Everest, monte (8.848 m) - Himalaya (Tibet, Nepal)
2. K2, pico (8.611 m) - Karakórum (China, Pakistán)
3. Kangchenjunga, pico (8.586 m) - Himalaya (Nepal, China)
4. Lhotse, pico (8.516 m) - Himalaya (Nepal)
5. Makalu, pico (8.462 m) - Himalaya (Nepal, Tíbet)
6. Cho Oyu, pico (8.201 m) - Himalaya (Nepal, Tibet)
7. Dhaulagiri, pico (8.167 m) - Himalaya (Nepal)
8. Manaslu, pico (8.163 m) - Himalaya (Nepal)
9. Nanga Parbat, pico (8.125 m) - Karakórum (Pakistán)
10. Annapurna, pico (8.091 m) - Himalaya (Nepal)
11. Gasherbrum I, pico (8.068 m) - Karakórum (China, Pakistán, India)
12. Broad Peak, pico (8.047 m) - Karakórum (Pakistán)
13. Shisha Pangma, pico (8.046 m) - Himalaya (Tibet)
14. Gasherbrum II, pico (8.035 m) - Karakórum (Pakistán, China)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jajajaja, ¿y como soportes?
> 
> ¿el uhuru? ¿el montblanc? o ya tirando al madmax, ¿el mulhacen? ::



El campo base sur del everest, localizado a 5360.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ¿Hoy los maestros están en huelga de niveles??
> 
> Sr. Ghkghk desde que se "prometió" a desaparecido, ¿Ya le controlan el internet?



¿Mande? Ayer estuve muy activo! 

A ghkghk no le tocan los internetes, que sin bolsa ni porno puedo ponerme muuuuuy pesado!

Por cierto, ayer hice una noche de ensueño con otros dos amigos: Burguer King :baba: y vi Al Borde del Abismo... y Dios mío la hija de El Puma...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

vamos ibex tu no puedes ser menos que los demas indices , adelantalos por la derecha


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La mediana puede que sea la que mas juego de.Respecto al tema del agua,siempre se puede instalar una desalinizadora como hacen los de acciona por levante y problema solucionado.





pollastre dijo:


> Killing flees by using artillery shells, _Mother of God_ ! :XX::XX:




Y de paso una de estas para suministrar energía...


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

No digo nada, pero algo me huele raro raro, ¿el ibex en verde (claro pero verde) y el dax perdiendo casi un 1%?

Pandoro estará con horas extra estos días...


----------



## The Hellion (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señores, ayer viendo top gear vi la solución a sus problemas:
> Ariel : ARIEL ATOM 2 (245bhp)
> 
> Y para el día a día cualquier berlina sirve (incluso alguna de bmw).


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y de paso una de estas para suministrar energía...



Uhhh eso contamina mucho.Mejor llamamos a janus para que nos venda unas cuantas first solar que por alli el sol aprieta bien


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

:XX: VIX señores ahi estaba la clave


----------



## Janus (29 Mar 2012)

Tras subir más de 100 pipos desde el mínimo para barreras a los actores con plusvis calientes .... de nuevo arreón para abajo. Es lo que tiene el IBEX.

El SP enfrentándose a los 1400. El euroyen rompiendo ya la directriz alcista al igual que el DAX.
Se está poniendo a huevo, pero cuidado con el SP que es el menos bajista y quien manda sobre el resto.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

fapfapfapfapfap


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> fapfapfapfapfap



El fapeal no va a acabal :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El fapeal no va a acabal :XX: :XX: :XX:



¿ que es eso de fapear ? :


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Cedieron :cook:



lo raro es que no cedieran


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Por cierto....Pollastre esquirol! :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El fapeal no va a acabal :XX: :XX: :XX:



Es que lo de hoy es un _extended faperty attitude_... a cada mínimo de sesión, no deja de entrar nuevo neto negativo. El pánico vendedor a la AI es como la sangre a los tiburones, la detecta instantáneamente porque se opera en plan "sálvese el que pueda", sin ocultación apenas.


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto....Pollastre esquirol! :XX: :XX: :XX:



No me "empiece", no me empiece.... que yo acababa rápido con eso de los "piquetes".... picos y palas les daba yo, y los mandaba a las minas de sal


----------



## roygbiv (29 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ que es eso de fapear ? :



Fap | Know Your Meme :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me "empiece", no me empiece.... que yo acaba rápido con eso de los "piquetes".... picos y palas les daba yo, y los mandaba a las minas de sal



"empiece"=*e*lectro*m*agnetic *p*iece : :


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Fap | Know Your Meme :rolleye:



er que :8:


----------



## pollastre (29 Mar 2012)

Para el que quiera tomar el riesgo de un swing largo, con la que está cayendo hoy, hay posible operación ahora mismo:









Impacto en toda la zona de relevantes proyectados esta mañana a las 8 : 00, Maginot inferior incluída (la horizontal de color naranja) y de momento contención del castañazo. 

Esto es señal fuerte de suelo intradiario absoluto, pero claro, todos hemos visto cómo está "el patio" hoy con las ventas, así que el asunto tiene su riesgo, advierto.

Caso de tomarla, recomiendo SL 6925 acotado, si salta a otra cosa y "_dejarse de rollo mi arma_", que no está el horno hoy para valientes.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Mar 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> er que :8:



FAP FAP, onomatopeya para los pajeros.

Graficamente este es el meme:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

menuda mielda de servidor tiene el calopez :ouch:

bueno , cerrados los cortos en 7900 vamos a ver desde la barrera


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Mar 2012)

Dentro con 9000 TEF a 12.25, que guay, ya voy palmando.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Dentro con 9000 TEF a 12.25, que guay, ya voy palmando.



Con esa compra debe tener una vela propia en el gráfico. Lastima que pollastre no revise el Ibex y sus empresas


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Mar 2012)

.
IBEX35 en semanal, 1994-2012. Estamos en un sitio curioso. En esto estoy con Janus, aquí y ahora manda el SP. 

Si el SP se da un paseo hacia abajo el IBEX está en las puertas del infierno. Si el SP sigue celebrando el año electoral el IBEX tendrá una nueva oportunidad en este enorme lateral que, en el fondo, es alcista en valor absoluto, no desde luego si tenemos en cuenta la inflación de estos 12 años.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Mar 2012)

Neutron, piensa que no refleja la inflación, pero tampoco los dividendos...


----------



## holgazan (29 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Dentro con 9000 TEF a 12.25, que guay, ya voy palmando.



Tómatelo con calma, dentro de veinte años estarán a 33.33€.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

los gringos traen datos buenos :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Tanto con el explorer como el firefox no me aconseja abrir la página de burbuja diciendo que hay un problema de seguridad con el certificado de la web. ¿Os ha pasado lo mismo?


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Sr. FranR hoy no le he visto postear. Mire a ver si puede dar una orden de venta que reviente el suelo en minutos que me encuentro incomodo con el ibex ahí tocando la moral...


O si Ghk lo desea, saque a la venta el 50% de BME a ver si afecta al indice patrio


Gracias a ambos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

tengo una turba de mariscadores bajo casa ::


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> tengo una turba de mariscadores bajo casa ::



Tire gambas para distraer su huida hamijo


----------



## SAMPLERKING (29 Mar 2012)

Pero son del sindicaco de Yogui o del de Bubu...?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Dentro con 9000 TEF a 12.25, que guay, ya voy palmando.



Y los otros 100k?
Entra con todo y no sea gallina


----------



## FranR (29 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes señores. Ya he "informado" todo lo que tenía que informar, suelto las banderas y nos ponemos al lío.

Por cierto había un tío que nos lanzaba gambas desde una ventana...mardito capitalista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

SAMPLERKING dijo:


> Pero son del sindicaco de Yogui o del de Bubu...?



Estan toooooodos

A ver si surte efecto....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Maestro guardeme unas gambitas a mi. Si aqui tiraran gambas, salia hasta yo pero con la salsa preparada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> tengo una turba de mariscadores bajo casa ::



Pídales un catálogo de Tag Heuer por favor, aún no he ido a buscar el de esta temporada.

Gracias.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pídales un catálogo de Tag Heuer por favor, aún no he ido a buscar el de esta temporada.
> 
> Gracias.



No creo que puedan ayudarle, están estancados en el pasado:
Una huelga a destiempo
Rolex como símbolo de estatus

Triste, muy triste


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Estoy mirando la operativa DAX de Alberto Iturralde........ hoy se le ha ido la mano con el timo de la estampita:
14:45 Cierro Cortos en 6912.

sí, sí, claro, claro :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Valgame señor bendito, no se si es porque ya he comenzado con mi deporte favorito o porque con esta cola tengo que ser leon. Pero acabo de descubrir de donde venia el 6835.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Por llevar la contraria me acabo de poner largo en el ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes huelguistas... ienso:

Sr. Ponzi, ampliará IBE's en 4,15€? 

Saludos...

Edito: Mulder si ves volumen leoncio comprador avisa, que le falta poco (creo) para un rebote...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes huelguistas... ienso:
> 
> Sr. Ponzi, ampliará IBE's en 4,15€?
> 
> Saludos...



Hemos quedado en volver a entrar a 3,5
¿es que no se lee usted el hilo caballero? ::


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes huelguistas... ienso:
> 
> Sr. Ponzi, ampliará IBE's en 4,15€?
> 
> ...



Tenia pensado comprar a 4,1 y a 3,7 pero viendo la velocidad de la caida solo ampliare si baja a 3,7.Sigo con mis ibertrolillas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)




----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por llevar la contraria me acabo de poner largo en el ibex



Yo acabo de entrar largo en SAN a 5,701 , y viendo el rebote que ha hecho en los 5,70 no he debido ser el único...

PD: no aprendo, no aprendo...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Ahora entran los usanos en rojo y se lia la de Dios
El ibex a 7800 
tef a 12 e ibe a 4


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

De traca ahora mismo en A3 noticias

Familia de mariscadores, padre y madre que viene de un piquete, con los niños atrás y repleto de banderitas. Se paran delante de la guardería...

Periodista "Pero usted está de huelga, ¿por qué no se puede quedar con los niños?"
Marisquero "Yo no me los puedo quedar hoy, *SE QUEDAN EN LA GUARDERÍA*..."

Claro y la guardería !SI PUEDE TRABAJAR PARA TÍ!, Listo!!


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo acabo de entrar largo en SAN a 5,701 , y viendo el rebote que ha hecho en los 5,70 no he debido ser el único...
> 
> PD: no aprendo, no aprendo...



Yo estoy tentado...con SL en 5,645 pero creo que le queda algo para abajo a esto....vamos a esperar. Suerte


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

san pierde 5,7


----------



## AssGaper (29 Mar 2012)

SAN al guano, ahora 7,6940. Pabajo señores. Agarrense

SP como vuelva a caer por debajo 1395....puf, velon de los wapos veremos.


----------



## Burbujilimo (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Yo estoy tentado...con SL en 5,645 pero creo que le queda algo para abajo a esto....vamos a esperar. Suerte



Nada, ya estoy fuera, confiaba en el soporte de lo 5,70 y puse el SL en 5,69 . Le dejo que siga cayendo...


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Rasca,ya vienen los usanos.....
como se nota .......
ibex 7880


----------



## J-Z (29 Mar 2012)

Jojojo guanazo gemelos claudican de nuevo.


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

y el pop como aguanta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

El ibexiano realizando el impulso bajista. Oye Claca, igual se me ha pasado pero esta tarde cuelga algun grafico del ibex con el cierre de hoy, y comenta lo que veas.

Parezco tu profe de mates ya con tanto deber. Lo siento, dile a tu padre que me llame.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Los usanos estan celebrando nuestro dia de huelga valorandonos en lo que valemos
osease UNA MIERDA es lo que nos mandan,nos quieren de camareros y lo conseguiran siempre con nuestra ayuda


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Acaba de perder y recuperar los 2,7.
BKT en soporte 4
SAB en soporte 2

Y Sacyr que a corto sigue siendo dinero seguro


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Acaba de perder y recuperar los 2,7.
> BKT en soporte 4
> SAB en soporte 2
> 
> Y Sacyr que a corto sigue siendo dinero seguro









como era esoienso:

fapfapfapfap


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> como era esoienso:
> 
> fapfapfapfap



Mire cada uno de pone con lo que se pone....pero con Luis.....:vomito: :vomito:


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire cada uno de pone con lo que se pone....pero con Luis.....:vomito: :vomito:



hoyga un respeto a los gustos de cada uno! :no:

Tenga en cuenta que Pandoro nos ha hecho descubrir mundos nuevos........ 




.....al abrir las puertas del armario
:XX:


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

jz indra en 9,30...ha entrado o se ha hecho caquita?


----------



## lokeno100 (29 Mar 2012)

el ibex pelea por sus 7900, quiere aguantar los 7900, por cierto alguna vez el ibex ha estado más bajoq ue 7000?


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Parece que han vuelto a contratar al cuidador que tenían antaño por los 3 euros.



No, esta vez no han colocado el autobús. Creo que los leones estaban acumulando en ese importe...... Un tal Ghkghk, les suena?


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Parece que han vuelto a contratar al cuidador que tenían antaño por los 3 euros.



Esto esta para valientes...en una semana diremos que vaya fallo no entrar a estos precios....ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Jajaja que cabrito.

El san se compromete a aumentar su dividendo en efectivo.

Comprometer es un verbo que en los bancos se da pero no entra para examen, asi que no se hagan ilusiones los integrantes del bus.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> el ibex pelea por sus 7900, quiere aguantar los 7900, por cierto alguna vez el ibex ha estado más bajoq ue 7000?



No nunca :: 

se acabara el mundo? quien sabe si los mayas ya tiraban lineas en el pro real time.

Lokeno100 como esta de ingeniero en alguna compañia del ibex35?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Parece que han vuelto a contratar al cuidador que tenían antaño por los 3 euros.



Será el de Bankia, que no parece que quedara convencido con su tarea y huyó en pocos días :rolleye:



lokeno100 dijo:


> el ibex pelea por sus 7900, quiere aguantar los 7900, por cierto alguna vez el ibex ha estado más bajoq ue 7000?



Sí, en 2009, por ejemplo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Esto esta para valientes...en una semana diremos que vaya fallo no entrar a estos precios....ienso:



Los recursos son limitados, más vale "foldear" esta mano y jugar las siguientes con mayor equity que quedarse sin bank en este caos.


----------



## Muttley (29 Mar 2012)

Sacyr...salvaje, de 3.45 el dia 22 de febrero hasta 2.25 hoy. Una caida de más de la mitad de su valor actual en un mes. Es que da pánico hoyga. Menos mal que me limpió el SL en 3.13 con pérdidas mínimas...un brindis por Del Rivero!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Que hacer, que hacer. ¿Cerrar con +700 pipos o ajustar el SP....?


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los recursos son limitados, más vale "foldear" esta mano y jugar la siguientes con mayor equitiy que quedarse sin bank en este caos.



Nada, nada...ALL IN!!!)

No hombre, lo que he estado a punto de hacer ha sido meter a SAN a 5,70 con SL en 5,645....perdería 130 eurines aprox.....sobre una inversióon de más de 11.000.

Siempre con SL, siempre...la verdad que no le veo bajandomucho más a esto


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

que buena siesta , ya veo que estamos mas o menos igual 

de momento MV se mantiene en liquidez , cuando cierre la sesion comenzaremos el analisis como tiene que ser con un par de piscos encima :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que hacer, que hacer. ¿Cerrar con +700 pipos o ajustar el SP....?



¿Ajustar SL y dejar que siga bajando?

Y como sea así, y siga bajando, me da que usted se va a quedar ciego, ¿eh? [/priest mode]


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

La niña marca largos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Ajustar SL y dejar que siga bajando?
> 
> Y como sea así, y siga bajando, me da que usted se va a quedar ciego, ¿eh? [/priest mode]



:XX: :XX: 

(Ya no es stop loss ya es un stop prrrrrrrofap fap fap)


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Orden de entrada de 1000 acc en Indra a 9,200
¿entrara o no entrara?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que hacer, que hacer. ¿Cerrar con +700 pipos o ajustar el SP....?



Utilice 2 herramientas:

-Cuantos días el Ibex ha estado tan bajo como hoy?
-Cuantos días consecutivos llevamos de bajadas...? Cuanto es el record...?

Saludos... y enhorabuena! :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Vaya show.Donde esta el oso bailon?


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

los spaghetti se van al guano


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

9,233 ..........
Estamos cerca de entrar .......


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Se fue a 9,27 ,hoy no entramos


----------



## J-Z (29 Mar 2012)

Tranki aún queda tarde, yo tengo la orden en 9.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y los otros 100k?
> Entra con todo y no sea gallina



Los tengo para piramidar, lo he aprendido de usted :XX:


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El ibexiano realizando el impulso bajista. Oye Claca, igual se me ha pasado pero esta tarde cuelga algun grafico del ibex con el cierre de hoy, y comenta lo que veas.
> 
> Parezco tu profe de mates ya con tanto deber. Lo siento, dile a tu padre que me llame.



Si señol, yo obedecel.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Es incomprensible el caso de sacyr cotizando a 2,26
¿donde terminara?
¿es que nadie la quiere?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tranki aún queda tarde, yo tengo la orden en 9.



Para 9 tendria que ponerse en -5%
mucha tela ¿no?


----------



## AssGaper (29 Mar 2012)

Bueno cierro por hoy, un dia muy fructifero que no he querido darle mucha caña, por si le entraba el venazo Pepon al SP

Os dejo el gráfico de mis operaciones de cortos de hoy.


----------



## R3v3nANT (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> jojojojo, lo del popular es heroico.
> 
> Aguanta el asedio como los últimos de Filipinas.



El vuelo de los banqueros lo llamaron


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

ojo al DAX....bajonazo...y nosotros apenas un 1%...

3,2,1...


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> ojo al DAX....bajonazo...y nosotros apenas un 1%...
> 
> 3,2,1...



el ibex es muy pendejo , cuidadin con el :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Hombre en eso al dax le llevamos mucha ventaja, lo normal, repito lo normal seria comenzar a correlacionarse con el dax.

En contra tenemos la fuerte dependencia del sector bancario y la cantidad de apalancamiento de las compañias en un mundo donde eso es sinonimo de caca.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

creo que tenemos un canal bajista de corto plazo y hemos tocado la parte baja


----------



## FranR (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que hacer, que hacer. ¿Cerrar con +700 pipos o ajustar el SP....?



ENHORABUENA 7796 
para valientes..


----------



## FranR (29 Mar 2012)

franr dijo:


> enhorabuena 7996
> para valientes..



arggggggg 7796


Perdón me he equivocado 7796


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Ale, fuera +705 pipos a la buchaca. Ahora a esperar. Estoy yo también mirando fondos en ISIN DE o ISIN LU.....
Gacela quiere aprender:
¿Sabéis si es sufuciente con mirar el isin para saber si están depositados en ese país?


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

No nos dejemos impresionar por los precios atractivos que se comienza a ver.

Si se confirman las señales, queda mucha bajada.

Poco a poco y siempre por detrás del mercado


----------



## The Hellion (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :XX: :XX:
> 
> (Ya no es stop loss ya es un stop prrrrrrrofap fap fap)



Tenga, para la mano, le va a hacer falta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Mar 2012)

Bueno me bajo ya del dax doy por bueno el 6835, seguro que lo clava y puedo que dilate o continue pero yo mañana comienzo el fin de semana. Señores pasenlo bien y les leo a todos el proximo lunes.


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

Interesante la info que aporte hoy Mulder


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Lo reconozco. Con tanto impulso primero para arriba y a renglón seguido para abajo, me lo estoy pasando como un enano. No gano una mierda, pero me lo estoy pasando bomba. Esto es como estar subido en el dragón khan.



Solo que aqui el pase vale como poco 100 eu


----------



## AssGaper (29 Mar 2012)

La verdad que estas dos últimas horas para el scalping ha sido precioso.







Ahora ha vuelto a subir, y le volveria a enchufar UNOS CORTOS con un SL ajustado, pero paro ya para hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

MV no entra largo porque al final vamos a tener guanazo y porque aun no hemos tocado soporte importante 

puede haber rebotito pero demasiado riesgo para tan poco beneficio por lo menos para humilde servidor , eso si estare listo para atizarle con los 
c-ortos


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

Tiene gracia que de lo poco que se salva en el IBEX en estos momentos sea el +1 (DIA), y no me refiero a esta sesión, quiero decir que de momento mantiene su estructura sin el más mínimo problema.


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Mar 2012)

Muy buenas!

Llevo ya unos meses leyéndoles y la verdad es que es un gustazo, hay un ambiente estupendo y gente muy educada y solidaria (además he localizado unos pocos conocidos de otros foros... Hola Koala! :Baile. 
Me animo por fin a postear un grafíquito de Dia que como ha dicho el maestro Claca ha aguantado bien. (El gráfico está sin la vela de hoy)

1 saludo y les sigo leyendo, un placer.


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Hoy soy feliz....
Ayer liquide una operación de 600 pipos y hoy con el scalping(siempre con cortos) he levantado otros 60 netos.

Ya no toco más la maquinita hasta que lo vea claro o entren los maestros con objetivos majos


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> Llevo ya unos meses leyéndoles y la verdad es que es un gustazo, hay un ambiente estupendo y gente muy educada y solidaria (además he localizado unos pocos conocidos de otros foros... Hola Koala! :Baile.
> Me animo por fin a postear un grafíquito de Dia que como ha dicho el maestro Claca ha aguantado bien. (El gráfico está sin la vela de hoy)
> ...



La verdad es que el fail que te has marcado para empezar es síntoma de un buen comienzo

Bienbebido


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Muy buenas!
> 
> Llevo ya unos meses leyéndoles y la verdad es que es un gustazo, hay un ambiente estupendo y gente muy educada y solidaria (además he localizado unos pocos conocidos de otros foros... Hola Koala! :Baile.
> Me animo por fin a postear un grafíquito de Dia que como ha dicho el maestro Claca ha aguantado bien. (El gráfico está sin la vela de hoy)
> ...



Bienvenido Teniente :Baile:


----------



## no_loko (29 Mar 2012)

Ya han soltado el tapón en POP. Parece que se les indigesta la absorción del Pastor. ¿Estaban ahora en plena ampliación de capital, no?


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy soy feliz....
> Ayer liquide una operación de 600 pipos y hoy con el scalping(siempre con cortos) he levantado otros 60 netos.
> 
> Ya no toco más la maquinita hasta que lo vea claro o entren los maestros con objetivos majos



Enhorabuena, disfruta de las plusvis y mira al mercado con mucho respeto.

Parece, aunque todavía no está confirmado, que esta es la buena.


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> La verdad es que el fail que te has marcado para empezar es síntoma de un buen comienzo
> 
> Bienbebido



Que fail ? :8:

Me dejas descolocado jeje xD


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

Orden de compra a ABG a 13,6
como no va a entrar estoy bien,pero vamos que esto tiene mas emocion que la ruleta rusa je,je


----------



## no_loko (29 Mar 2012)

Este guano no es de calidad. GAM en positivo y MTS casi...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (29 Mar 2012)

He decidio echarle huevos como usted dice maestro. 5000 BME a 19.07



VOTIN dijo:


> Orden de compra a ABG a 13,6
> como no va a entrar estoy bien,pero vamos que esto tiene mas emocion que la ruleta rusa je,je


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Mar 2012)




----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

Valientes, fijaos en las 5 últimas jornadas del SP, en el cruce del MACD, ....

Olé vuestros webox ::

Del Chulibex mejor lo dejamos para más abajo :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> He decidio echarle huevos como usted dice maestro. 5000 BME a 19.07



Raramente le diria que es muy buena opcion,poco aventurera

¿no seria mejor con las sacyres?

Son como la legion pero en la bolsa,pura adrenalina


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Valientes, fijaos en las 5 últimas jornadas del SP, en el cruce del MACD, ....
> 
> Olé vuestros webox ::
> 
> Del Chulibex mejor lo dejamos para más abajo :fiufiu:



pronto nos vamos a hartar , guano de calidad cortesia de los gringos


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


>



La estaba siguiendo pero son pocos pipos y la pendiente es alta de forma que rápidamente se consume la ventana de oportunidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Hoy tengo fiesta....


----------



## Adriangtir (29 Mar 2012)

Dirección del evento?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Dirección del evento?



En el barquito del medio


----------



## The Hellion (29 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Dirección del evento?


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

En función de lo que pase mañana, voy a ajustar el "Level of guano"

Ojo, es relativo a los usanos,...el ibex sigue siendo una puta escombrera


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy tengo fiesta....



¿de que me suena esa chica, uhmm? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)




----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Que fail ? :8:
> 
> Me dejas descolocado jeje xD



Ahora me haces dudar....en mi ordenador no se veía la imagen que posteaste..a ver si va a ser fail de mi PC...:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ahora me haces dudar....en mi ordenador no se veía la imagen que posteaste..a ver si va a ser fail de mi PC...:ouch:



Yo tampoco lo ví, pero lo mismo el sr. TenienteDan los postea en 3D, y como no llevo las gafas pues lo mismo _semapasao_... 8:


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2012)

El SP a punto de caramelo... Veremos si no nos lo vuelven a quitar de la boca...

De momento lo llevan muy sujeto, no vaya a ser que...


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Tranki aún queda tarde, yo tengo la orden en 9.



Dentro de bbva a 5'85
¿Tenias unas pocas tb en cartera?


----------



## TenienteDan (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo ví, pero lo mismo el sr. TenienteDan los postea en 3D, y como no llevo las gafas pues lo mismo _semapasao_... 8:



Creo que ya sé cual es el problema, la foto estaba alojada en un sitio que igual no deja linkarlo fuera. Pero no pasa ná, lo resubimos!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Creo que ya sé cual es el problema, la foto estaba alojada en un sitio que igual no deja linkarlo fuera. Pero no pasa ná, lo resubimos!!



Se ve alogo pequeña la gráfica  Mejor copie el _direct link_ y adjúntela como imagen.


----------



## J-Z (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dentro de bbva a 5'85
> ¿Tenias unas pocas tb en cartera?



Sep llevo el gemelito bueno, a 6.70 habrá que bajarse.


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Sep llevo el gemelito bueno, a 6.70 habrá que bajarse.



A que precio?


----------



## J-Z (29 Mar 2012)

5.889

Votin comprate unas BBVA, unete al club.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Sr. Janus.... ¿nos compramos unas ivanhoe _mines _a 8.6$?


----------



## VOTIN (29 Mar 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 5.889
> 
> Votin comprate unas BBVA, unete al club.



No estan en mis precios de entrada
Mas de 5 no pago

En la ultima chupipandi en que me meti fue en ibe a 4,5
y me sacaron 120 leuros
Las bbv para vosotros majetes
Yo entrare en mi precio objetivo ,mas no :no:


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> No solo por la información útil que han aportado (gracias a la misma no recuerdo haber tenido un mes con más operaciones seguidas sin recibir visita de pandoro), sino que además me he divertido muchísimo. *Con lo del vídeo de ninjas, el kit de pandoro y el meybas rojo,* casi me tienen que recoger a paladas del suelo.



Ostras, pues sí que estoy desenganchado del hilo...


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/ecomotor/moto...omia-de-300-kilometros-por-solo-15-euros.html

Un coche con aire. Que excusa van a poner para hacernos pagar impuestos...que falta aire?Mas de una gasolinera se debe estar tirando de los pelos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras, pues sí que estoy desenganchado del hilo...



¿No vió el video del ninja púrpura haciendo una kame-ha-me extintor?
¿Ni el de la escena del ninja americano en la playa donde aparece pandoro con meybas rojas?


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tata Mini Cat: un coche con autonomía de 300 kilómetros por sólo 1,5 euros - elEconomista.es
> 
> Un coche con aire. Que excusa van a poner para hacernos pagar impuestos...que falta aire?Mas de una gasolinera se debe estar tirando de los pelos



Vaya novedad... aire comprimido... unas pocas alubias, algo de coliflor y...

Puedo asegurarle que todo el mundo cae rendido cuando me ve pasar en mi reluciente aiga...

Y evidentemente, la gasolinera no se tirará pelos... se tirará otra cosa...


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2012)

Tamos tonteando de mala manera. Cierro cortos jugones. Los otros obviamente, quedan.

Edito: corto de nuevo. buscando 6-8 puntitos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (29 Mar 2012)

Habéis estado por Italia?

-10,97% Monte dei Paschi de Siena,

Banca Popolare di Roma perdió un 10,44%, Banco Popolare un 7,41%, UBI Banca un 6,55%, Unicredit un 5,81%, Intesa Sanpaolo un 5,33% y la aseguradora Generali un 4,59%.


----------



## atman (29 Mar 2012)

Un poco más corto, un punto más arriba.

tercera velita verde de 5min. si es más larga que las dos anteriores cambio de dirección.

si antes escribo... cerrados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Habéis estado por Italia?
> 
> -10,97% Monte dei Paschi de Siena,
> 
> Banca Popolare di Roma perdió un 10,44%, Banco Popolare un 7,41%, UBI Banca un 6,55%, Unicredit un 5,81%, Intesa Sanpaolo un 5,33% y la aseguradora Generali un 4,59%.



Creo que P.G. sí....


----------



## faraico (29 Mar 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Habéis estado por Italia?
> 
> -10,97% Monte dei Paschi de Siena,
> 
> Banca Popolare di Roma perdió un 10,44%, Banco Popolare un 7,41%, UBI Banca un 6,55%, Unicredit un 5,81%, Intesa Sanpaolo un 5,33% y la aseguradora Generali un 4,59%.



Y no sé donde he leido que los CDS del SAN han superado a los de Unicredit (?):fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (29 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ostras, pues sí que estoy desenganchado del hilo...



LA MEJOR ESCENA DE NINJAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL CINE - YouTube

y síii!!! todavía no he aprendido a meter vídeos del youtube :o :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> LA MEJOR ESCENA DE NINJAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL CINE - YouTube
> 
> y síii!!! todavía no he aprendido a meter vídeos del youtube :o :ouch:



:XX: que hijoeputa el doblador :XX: 

me suena haberlo visto de niño y porcierto pepon hace de las suyas en gringolandia


----------



## FranR (29 Mar 2012)

Este es otro de los vídeos que se ha perdido señor atman

Friki en Torremolinos - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y no sé donde he leido que los CDS del SAN han superado a los de Unicredit (?):fiufiu:



Los del santander estan a 366.7...:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> LA MEJOR ESCENA DE NINJAS DE LA HISTORIA DEL CINE - YouTube
> 
> y síii!!! todavía no he aprendido a meter vídeos del youtube :o :ouch:



Ni usted ni el sr FranR....... brbrbrbrbr


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

Como cierre en 1400 aquí hoy no ha pasado nada...


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Este es otro de los vídeos que se ha perdido señor atman
> 
> Friki en Torremolinos - YouTube



Para frikazo con mayúsculas éste, La Rata de Antequera







ATENCIÓN: El contenido adjunto puede afectar a personas sensibles

La Rata de Antequera - Sor Citroën - YouTube


----------



## diosmercado (29 Mar 2012)

Ya estan los desgraciados americanos haciendo el mono. Como cierren en verde es para meterles 1000 cabezas nucleares y que no quede ni dios. Llevan todo el año y el pasado jodiendo a europa para quitar peso a su mierda.

PD: clavados en los 1400.


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya estan los desgraciados americanos haciendo el mono. Como cierren en verde es para meterles 1000 cabezas nucleares y que no quede ni dios. Llevan todo el año y el pasado jodiendo a europa para quitar peso a su mierda.
> 
> PD: clavados en los 1400.



los gringos son asin , ya luego te vas a jartar de verlos guanear


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Mar 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para frikazo con mayúsculas éste, La Rata de Antequera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'a matao


----------



## diosmercado (29 Mar 2012)

Mirando la grafica, la sesión esta siendo igualita que ayer. \_____/. Dow en verde y superando maximos de ayer. Tremendo.


----------



## diosmercado (29 Mar 2012)

Me huelo cierre plano del sp y mañana buen hostion hacia arriba. De momento ya andan mareando el 1404. El 1400 es duro de pelar.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Mar 2012)

Creo que el SP tiene que guanear y corregir hasta los 1295...


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los del santander estan a 366.7...:8:



A cuanto estan los de bbva?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y no sé donde he leido que los CDS del SAN han superado a los de Unicredit (?):fiufiu:










:: :: :: :: ::


----------



## ponzi (29 Mar 2012)

La verdad esta españa muy mal pero tirando de balance, cash flow y calculadora me parece que hay cosas que no encajan.Por un lado nos encontramos empresas americanas cotizando por 100000 y 150000 mill que no lo valen y sin embargo como curiosidad bbva gana tres veces mas que hace 10 años y sin embargo vale casi la mitad y actualmente esta operando en asia,eeuu,america latina y europa .Luego esta gas natural que gana mas del doble que hace unos años y sin embargo vale mitad,personalmente de todas las energeticas creo que esta es con diferencia la que muestra una mayor descorrelacion entre cotizacion y valor. Por el otro lado tenemos a metrovacesa pasando de los 14000 mill a 500. O actualmente bankia que me recuerda al anuncio ¿A que huelen las nubes? ¿Cuanto vale bankia? Si alguien lo descubre muy gustosamente le dare un thanks. Lo que es muy curioso es que una de las mejores carteras industriales creadas en los ultimos años esta en manos de la caixa y como la pela es la pela estos de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.De hecho la caixa ha hecho la misma jugada que bfa con bankia, caixabank es solo la parte bancaria,los accionistas no les queda ni los rastrojos de joselito.Por supuesto estaran bajo llave en la oficina mas innacesible de la caixa. Estoy convencido que al menos 25 empresas del ibex ganaran dinero en 2012.


----------



## Pepitoria (29 Mar 2012)

Mañana a reventar los 1415 y como nos metemos en una semana tonta donde los leoncios van con el piloto automático te lo colocan en los 1450 en cómodos plazos.

Ya después si le meterán cera...


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad esta españa muy mal pero tirando de balance, cash flow y calculadora me parece que hay cosas que no encajan.Por un lado nos encontramos empresas americanas cotizando por 100000 y 150000 mill que no lo valen y sin embargo como curiosidad bbva gana tres veces mas que hace 10 años y sin embargo vale casi la mitad y actualmente esta operando en asia,eeuu,america latina y europa .Luego esta gas natural que gana mas del doble que hace unos años y sin embargo vale mitad,personalmente de todas las energeticas creo que esta es con diferencia la que muestra una mayor descorrelacion entre cotizacion y valor. Por el otro lado tenemos a metrovacesa pasando de los 14000 mill a 500. O actualmente bankia que me recuerda al anuncio ¿A que huelen las nubes? ¿Cuanto vale bankia? Si alguien lo descubre muy gustosamente le dare un thanks. Lo que es muy curioso es que una de las mejores carteras industriales creadas en los ultimos años esta en manos de la caixa y como la pela es la pela estos de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.De hecho la caixa ha hecho la misma jugada que bfa con bankia, caixabank es solo la parte bancaria,los accionistas no les queda ni los rastrojos de joselito.Por supuesto estaran bajo llave en la oficina mas innacesible de la caixa. Estoy convencido que al menos 25 empresas del ibex ganaran dinero en 2012.



El cambio en el impuesto de sociedades va a afectar al precio de muchas entidades españolas.

Las energéticas van a ser un chollo en su momento, ahora van a estar afectadas por la reforma energética de la trotona.

Les queda un tramo que corregir.


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

IBEX:







A corto plazo deberíamos ver los 7.840, pues ambas estructuras nos mandan allí. La petada del lateral teóricamente arrojaría un objetivo cercano a los 7.400, el problema está en que el índice anda metido en un lateral todavía mayor que ha dejado muchos soportes por el camino, de forma que tampoco tiene mucha fiabilidad.

Aún así, de cara a unos meses los 7.300 se verán con alta probabilidad, pues son un objetivo que arrastramos desde el verano del año pasado y ya tenemos a la mayoría de valores girándose hacia el sur, el problema reside en que ese lateral que comentaba antes dificulta muchísimo los planteamientos bajistas, porque espacio para rebotar dolorosamente hay. 

Los índices europeos empiezan a dar señales alarmantes de debilidad, pero todavía no confirman el giro de medio plazo. En esa línea recuerdo que el STOXX tiene un objetivo bajista en los 1.860 por doble techo, del cual recientemente hizo un pull, así que motivos para bajar, desde luego que hay.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claca, cuando el SP y el DAX corrigan con fuerza, los objetivos no van a valer.

Se romperán los soportes como si fueran mantequilla.


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

NIKKEI:



Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, en estos momentos el más pepón de los índices es el NIKKEI:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a-409.html#post5862265
> 
> Tiene muy buen aspecto y parece querer buscar el techo del canal, ya veremos si se toma el respiro o no, de momento lleva dos sesiones en la zona de resistencia, pero como comenté, aunque pille un poco de oxígeno sigue estando muy fuerte.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-176.html#post5947849

Y con el objetivo alcanzado ya:







Momento de esperar a ver cómo reacciona.


----------



## Claca (29 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Claca, cuando el SP y el DAX corrigan con fuerza, los objetivos no van a valer.
> 
> Se romperán los soportes como si fueran mantequilla.



Los 1.850 del STOXX serían con un IBEX muy abajo ;-)


----------



## VOTIN (30 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La verdad esta españa muy mal pero tirando de balance, cash flow y calculadora me parece que hay cosas que no encajan.Por un lado nos encontramos empresas americanas cotizando por 100000 y 150000 mill que no lo valen y sin embargo como curiosidad bbva gana tres veces mas que hace 10 años y sin embargo vale casi la mitad y actualmente esta operando en asia,eeuu,america latina y europa .Luego esta gas natural que gana mas del doble que hace unos años y sin embargo vale mitad,personalmente de todas las energeticas creo que esta es con diferencia la que muestra una mayor descorrelacion entre cotizacion y valor. Por el otro lado tenemos a metrovacesa pasando de los 14000 mill a 500. O actualmente bankia que me recuerda al anuncio ¿A que huelen las nubes? ¿Cuanto vale bankia? Si alguien lo descubre muy gustosamente le dare un thanks. Lo que es muy curioso es que una de las mejores carteras industriales creadas en los ultimos años esta en manos de la caixa y como la pela es la pela estos de tontos no tienen ni un pelo.De hecho la caixa ha hecho la misma jugada que bfa con bankia, caixabank es solo la parte bancaria,los accionistas no les queda ni los rastrojos de joselito.Por supuesto estaran bajo llave en la oficina mas innacesible de la caixa. Estoy convencido que al menos 25 empresas del ibex ganaran dinero en 2012.



Si se usara la contabilidad americana para valorar activos,el mismo sistema que usan ellos,el BBVA valdría 3 euros
Ahi esta el problema,es un problema contable,son beneficios falsos
Tu lo sabes,yo lo se y ahora le tocara al mercado saberlo


----------



## faraico (30 Mar 2012)

IGmarkets 7.930ienso:


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si se usara la contabilidad americana para valorar activos,el mismo sistema que usan ellos,el BBVA valdría 3 euros
> Ahi esta el problema,es un problema contable,son beneficios falsos
> Tu lo sabes,yo lo se y ahora le tocara al mercado saberlo



No te creas ,las cotizadas españolas que operan en eeuu sus cuentas son revisadas por la sec ahora nose si solo la filial que opere alli o todo el grupo consolidado (creo que todo el grupo).Bbva e iberdrola estoy seguro y creo que telefonica tambien.De hecho hace una semana en un articulo del pais hacian referencia a este hecho.Alierta este año ha recibido una carta de la sec exigiendo de forma inmediata que comunicase las intenciones de tef en cuba y porque esta invirtiendo en paises del "eje del mal".Otra historia es martinsa,colonial,urbas que solo presentan sus cuentas a la cnmv.


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2012)

www.sec.gov/***-bin/browse-edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001360587&owner=exclude&count=40

Viendo la pagina parece que fuese la del fbi.Por cierto iberdrola rinde cuentas a la sec.Tampoco te fies mucho de los americanos que mira la que liaron con enron y lehman.


----------



## faraico (30 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.sec.gov/***-bin/browse-edgar?action=getcompany&CIK=0001360587&owner=exclude&count=40
> 
> Viendo la pagina parece que fuese la del fbi.Por cierto iberdrola rinde cuentas a la sec.Tampoco te fies mucho de los americanos que mira la que liaron con enron y lehman.



amigo ponzi, hay ahí unos asteriscos que reenvían a otra web...dinos qué hay que poner ahí

U.S. SECURITIES AND EXCHANGE COMMISSION

ERROR 404: File Not Found

You are receiving this error message because your browser tried to reach a page or location that does not exist on this site.
You may have followed a link that contained a typographical error, or the material may have been moved or renamed. To find the page you wanted, try any of the following:

Main Menu (on Home page)
Site Search
Site Map
We regret any inconvenience, and we thank you for your interest in the SEC website.


----------



## faraico (30 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te creas ,las cotizadas españolas que operan en eeuu sus cuentas son revisadas por la sec ahora nose si solo la filial que opere alli o todo el grupo consolidado (creo que todo el grupo).Bbva e iberdrola estoy seguro y creo que telefonica tambien.De hecho hace una semana en un articulo del pais hacian referencia a este hecho.Alierta este año ha recibido una carta de la sec exigiendo de forma inmediata que comunicase las intenciones de tef en cuba y porque esta invirtiendo en paises del "eje del mal".Otra historia es martinsa,colonial,urbas que solo presentan sus cuentas a la cnmv.



Las revisarán de acuerdo al Plan General de Contabilidad de cada país, no?

Por tanto lo mostrado de acuerdo a España no les chocará, no?ienso:


----------



## flawless11 (30 Mar 2012)

Buenas noches a tod@s, 

Hoy he rematado el día hasta los mismísimos de Bankinter, estoy pensando seriamente en mudarme a Interactive Brokers, ¿alguna experiencia en el foro con los mismos y/o alternativas serias? Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si se usara la contabilidad americana para valorar activos,el mismo sistema que usan ellos,el BBVA valdría 3 euros
> Ahi esta el problema,es un problema contable,son beneficios falsos
> Tu lo sabes,yo lo se y ahora le tocara al mercado saberlo



Si bbva cotizase a 3 signicaria que en menos de 4 años el bbva via beneficios pagaria toda su capitalizacion. El negocio bancario en españa puede estar muy cascado pero como el crecimiento mundial sea positivo el sector bancario comercial extranjero crecera.Y creo que en 2012 habra crecimiento mundial sobre todo en determinadas areas (corea,india,algunos paises de sudamerica,polonia,guinea y algunas zonas de china) Esto sin contar la fase II de dominacion judiomasonica basada en el endeudamiento que puede llegar a crearse como se instaure la idea de la clase media en antiguas areas arabes controladas por dictadores (esto tardaremos tiempo en verlo)


----------



## The Hellion (30 Mar 2012)

flawless11 dijo:


> Buenas noches a tod@s,
> 
> Hoy he rematado el día hasta los mismísimos de Bankinter, estoy pensando seriamente en mudarme a Interactive Brokers, ¿alguna experiencia en el foro con los mismos y/o alternativas serias? Muchísimas gracias!



Por lo que te pueda servir, ING también ha estado hoy de huelga... o eso espero, porque cada vez que intentaba acceder a mi cartera me decía que "para operar, primero tiene que abrir una cuenta":8::8:

Cabezas es lo que voy a abrir si mañana cuando me levante no lo han arreglado.


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

Gracias por los enlaces a los videos... el primero, la leche... el segundo, ma´roto...

Como offtopic, esta vez ví bien el meneo del SP, dí la vuelta a los cortos y he trincado cuadro euritos. Pero he guardado los juguetes al cierre, manaña cuando me levante, fresquito, veo si me tiro a lo loco a por más cortos. Tal y como quedan las cosas, el cierre yankie de mañana puede traer paladas de guano. El único "pero" es que hay unos cuantos almanaques que dicen que historica y estadísticamente, mañana es bajista, lo que nos puede restar fuerza...

Que sí, que estoy loco por abrocharme 50 puntos en una sesión del SP...


----------



## The Hellion (30 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias por los enlaces a los videos... el primero, la leche... el segundo, ma´roto...
> 
> Como offtopic, esta vez ví bien el meneo del SP, dí la vuelta a los cortos y he trincado cuadro euritos. Pero he guardado los juguetes al cierre, manaña cuando me levante, fresquito, veo si me tiro a lo loco a por más cortos. Tal y como quedan las cosas, el cierre yankie de mañana puede traer paladas de guano. El único "pero" es que hay unos cuantos almanaques que dicen que historica y estadísticamente, mañana es bajista, lo que nos puede restar fuerza...
> 
> Que sí, que estoy loco por abrocharme 50 puntos en una sesión del SP...



Ahora que le veo por aquí, le doy la razón en lo de los gintonics del Jaime... 

Y menudo personaje el Jaime. Le he visto "regalar" el rosado (y cobrar el plato de almendras) a un espabilado que pretendió gorrearle un segundo plato de almendras pidiéndole otro rosado y unas almendritas. A la hora de cobrar: 
"Al vino invita la casa, caballero... el plato de almendras son tres euros."
Todo un figura. :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

Nunca le he visto en ese plan. Pero me lo creo. Para ser perfecto, al local le faltan 10-20 metros cuadrados, de ellos, dos metros de barra y/o le sobra algo de parroquia. Uno de los motivos que me gustan lo acaba de poner _usted_. Queda poca gente así y además le imprime cierto carácter al ambiente (lo digo aún a riesgo de parecer un poco zen y eso...)


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Una preguntita a los señores amos de los fibos:

Cuando en un movimiento se dan varios impulsos, por lo que he aprendido estos suelen tener la misma magnitud, ¿Pero suelen originarse desde el mismo retroceso? Me explico, si un primer impulso termina y retrocede al 50%, cuando termine el segundo suele retroceder también al 50%. Intuyo que no es necesario, pero ya que lo he escrito, lo posteo y aprendemos todos.


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una preguntita a los señores amos de los fibos:
> 
> Cuando en un movimiento se dan varios impulsos, por lo que he aprendido estos suelen tener la misma magnitud, ¿Pero suelen originarse desde el mismo retroceso? Me explico, si un primer impulso termina y retrocede al 50%, cuando termine el segundo suele retroceder también al 50%. Intuyo que no es necesario, pero ya que lo he escrito, lo posteo y aprendemos todos.



Creo que esto te gustará:

Análisis Bolsa: Aplicación práctica de Análisis de Valores. Los Impulsos.



De todos modos, yo añado que la realidad pocas veces refleja la precisión de la teoría, así que dilataciones y demás tienen que contemplarse ajustando objetivos y directrices en consecuencia.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Mar 2012)

Señores las dilataciones son una putada, porque Pandoro piensa con las mismas que eso es la boca del metro y al final te deja como un bostezo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una preguntita a los señores amos de los fibos:
> 
> Cuando en un movimiento se dan varios impulsos, por lo que he aprendido estos suelen tener la misma magnitud, ¿Pero suelen originarse desde el mismo retroceso? Me explico, si un primer impulso termina y retrocede al 50%, cuando termine el segundo suele retroceder también al 50%. Intuyo que no es necesario, pero ya que lo he escrito, lo posteo y aprendemos todos.



ni lo uno ni lo otro , mas bien todo lo contrario


----------



## ghkghk (30 Mar 2012)

Señores, a mí Bankinter me marca más de un 1,50% de subida para empezar... ¿Falsa alarma?


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>






Está ... Ud. .... como un ... puto rebaño. 

Impagable.


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Está ... Ud. .... como un ... puto rebaño.
> 
> Impagable.



Apliquese la imagen...

Sin niveles... :no:


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Apliquese la imagen...
> 
> Sin niveles... :no:




Marditoh roedoh inquisidor.... me tienen _explotao_, a la próxima huelga general, juro que me apunto :XX::XX:

6913, 6900, 6881 por abajo


6990, 6980 por arriba (suficientemente juntos para que Pandora declare convergencia, aunque por los pelos)


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Mar 2012)

Abrimos con gap.

Os voy radiando mi hostia con el SAN por adelantado, orden de compra en 5,702 , SL 5,69. (acaba de entrar mientras escribia).

Objetivo de rebote técnico volver a visitar los 5,85 , ahí ya veremos...

EDITO: saltó SL, es el momento de que rebote, por joder...


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Puff... la configuración que se está desplegando, rompeculera total: visita pandórea al 690x en breves instantes como esto no cambie [muy] pronto.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

cargamos cortos 7940


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

virgen santísima.....hoygo en las noticias a los líderes mariscadores y pienso donde tengo el pasaporte :ouch:

Por cierto, anécdota de ayer. Fuí a comprar pan a las 21:00 para el desayuno de hoy. Pasa por delante de la panadería el típico alternativo con pañuelo al cuello, no más de 22 años, y dice "joder, está todo abierto. Que asco de esquiroles!".

En fin, un niñato que no ha dado un palo al agua quejándose que otros, que no le deben nada a los mariscadores, quieran ganarse el jornal.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Abrimos con gap.
> 
> Os voy radiando mi hostia con el SAN por adelantado, orden de compra en 5,702 , SL 5,69. (acaba de entrar mientras escribia).
> 
> ...



La entrada no era mala, pero un SL tan cerca es regalar dinero.

Buenos días.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Persiste el riesgo, y cada vez mayor, de volantazo brusco a la baja, ojete-calor


edit: han distribuido casi 1000 Daxies en una franja de 8 puntos. Muy bueno el pollo-pera que haya sido...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Mar 2012)

Alguien sabe a que hora se daran a conocer los presupuestos ?


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Hoy toca cerrar el trimestre con buena cara. FranR, con el ibex...en el punto que dijiste que cerraba el trimestre +-. :8:


----------



## Burbujilimo (30 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La entrada no era mala, pero un SL tan cerca es regalar dinero.
> 
> Buenos días.



Pues si, ya estaría en verde con un buen saco de manzanas como mínimo. Tengo que depurar como realizo los SL, que o apuro de más o de menos, y me pasa mucha factura. 

Como comentario decir que finalmente lo puse un poco más holgado, a 5,68, pero saltó igual (bueno, con más perdidas).


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Mar 2012)

Alguien sabe que le pasa a Grifols. 
Últimamente parece que el gafe lo llevo incorporado
Iba estupendamente entre yo y al garete, hoy la que más pierde


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

ibex de mi vida :baba:

a sumergirse toca :Baile:


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Hoy toca cerrar el trimestre con buena cara. FranR, con el ibex...en el punto que dijiste que cerraba el trimestre +-. :8:



Lo de FranR es impresionante. No sé cómo lo ha hecho, pero :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Mar 2012)

El submarino, Pirata ponga la imagen del submarino iniciando la inmersión!!!!


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El submarino, Pirata ponga la imagen del submarino iniciando la inmersión!!!!



Deja deja que ya estoy cansado de ver la cartera en rojo.Quiero robarle unas pocas peras al bbva


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Mar 2012)

Piratilla, creo que esto te servirá... :rolleye:







Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2012)

A los buenos días! (si es que puede decirse eso)

Ayer mi gato andaba jugando por ahí como siempre y se clavó una rama en el ojo, al principio no nos dimos cuenta pero ya de noche se le inflamó el segundo párpado (los gatos tienen 3) y lo tuvimos que llevar al veterinario de urgencia, salimos de allí a las 12 de la noche, menos mal que este no hizo huelga.

Y esta mañana me ha tocado ir a buscar colirios a la farmacia para administrárselos.

En fin, todo ha quedado en un buen susto pero ahora el gato lo voy a tener una semana encerrado y con una campana puesta hasta que se le pase el problema, va a tener una semana santa de auténtica reflexión 

En este momento veo a los leoncios del Ibex y el Stoxx compradores, pero no por mucho, en cualquier momento podrían darle la vuelta, de hecho el saldo estaba hace un rato bastante más alto que ahora y están distribuyendo poco a poco.

Cuidadín que hoy tienen serias intenciones de soltar a pandoro, entren cuando esté claro y no antes.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Se pasa mal, la verdad.

Mi bulldog inglés me hace cada pifia que lo flipas, desde engancharse en todos los alambres existentes en esta dimensión, hasta subirse a la mesa del jardín usando las sillas, para luego saltar a lo "banzai" al suelo (este tipo de perros se resienten de las articulaciones de las patas con esos impactos, no son perros, digamos, "normales" )

Al final del día, parte de las plusvies van para nuestras queridos y porculeros amigos, es lo que hay.... 



Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días! (si es que puede decirse eso)
> 
> Ayer mi gato andaba jugando por ahí como siempre y se clavó una rama en el ojo, al principio no nos dimos cuenta pero ya de noche se le inflamó el segundo párpado (los gatos tienen 3) y lo tuvimos que llevar al veterinario de urgencia, salimos de allí a las 12 de la noche, menos mal que este no hizo huelga.
> 
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días! (si es que puede decirse eso)
> 
> Ayer mi gato andaba jugando por ahí como siempre y se clavó una rama en el ojo, al principio no nos dimos cuenta pero ya de noche se le inflamó el segundo párpado (los gatos tienen 3) y lo tuvimos que llevar al veterinario de urgencia, salimos de allí a las 12 de la noche, menos mal que este no hizo huelga.
> 
> ...




.
LOS gatos son unos capullos. Adorables, pero unos capullos. Siempre andan buscando (y encontrando) problemas. Así que hay que asumir que son así. 

Te lo digo con conocimiento de causa, en mi casa ha llegado a haber tres, entre propios y prestados (y nunca más). 

Lo del cascabel es buena idea.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (30 Mar 2012)

¿iBERDROLA?


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Mar 2012)

Mis gatos son ... no se definirlos.

Todas las que lían (a una por día, si no, no están contentos) quieres abroncarles, pero te ponen carita de gato de Shrek y claro...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mis gatos son ... no se definirlos.
> 
> Todas las que lían (a una por día, si no, no están contentos) quieres abroncarles, pero te ponen carita de gato de Shrek y claro...



.
ES su instinto y su naturaleza. Curiosity killed the cat es un dicho muy antiguo por algo. El que no lo entienda que no tenga gatos.


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2012)

Mi último gato (un siamés) vivió la friolera de 17 años. Y hubo que eutanasiarlo, porque al final tenía ya muchos achaques.


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2012)

El mio no hace demasiadas travesuras porque ya sabe a lo que se expone, que cuando tenía apenas tres meses de vida ya se cayó de un primer piso intentando emular a superman 

Aun así de vez en cuando ha de ocurrirle algo al muy jodío.

A partir de hoy viene otro gato de dos meses, que es uno de los hijos de mi gato  voy reuniendo familia, ya veremos como sale este.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES su instinto y su naturaleza. Curiosity killed the cat es un dicho muy antiguo por algo. El que no lo entienda que no tenga gatos.



Efectivamente son más chafarderos que la vieja de los visillos. Cada vez que te mueves van mirar que estás haciendo.
Pero son tan divertidoooooooss............... :XX:

[YOUTUBE]HBfy_kjkt4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Mi último gato (un siamés) vivió la friolera de 17 años. Y hubo que eutanasiarlo, porque al final tenía ya muchos achaques.



.
LOS siameses me parecen a mi los menos gatos de los gatos, no sé si el tuyo era así, pero uno que no era mio pero conviví bastante con él era bastante perrito.


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LOS siameses me parecen a mi los menos gatos de los gatos, no sé si el tuyo era así, pero uno que no era mio pero conviví bastante con él era bastante perrito.



Si. Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Efectivamente son más chafarderos que la vieja de los visillos. Cada vez que te mueves van mirar que estás haciendo.
> Pero son tan divertidoooooooss............... :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HBfy_kjkt4I[/YOUTUBE]



.
SON divertidísimos: una mía, que estaba bastante loca, de vez en cuando decidía que había llegado el día de la olimpiada de los gatos.

La prueba estrella era propulsarse, no el el suelo, que eso es para gatos normales, sino de una pared a otra a la mayor altura posible, y caer dónde Dios tuviese a bien.

Un día dejó la casa que parecía que habían entrado a robar.


P.D. Que bueno el vídeo de los gatos ninja, es que realmente son así ...


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2012)

Al mio es divertidísimo verlo pegar unos brutales saltos desde el suelo para intentar atrapar algún pájaro, lo hace cuando está en el área verde de la urbanización.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Mar 2012)

Bueno bueno, vemos ya niveles que pueden girar la cosa a bajo y seguir impulsandolo para arriba...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Muchas gracias, sr. LCASC! Lo estudiaré detenidamente!!

¿Entonces pongo o no pongo el submarino?

En cuanto al ibex, me da que se nos va hasta los 8080.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Al mio *es divertidísimo verlo pegar unos brutales saltos desde el suelo* para intentar atrapar algún pájaro, lo hace cuando está en el área verde de la urbanización.



Había leido la parte en negrita y pensé, es el ibex. Seguro que habla del Ibex. :: :: :: :XX: :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Mar 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El mio no hace demasiadas travesuras porque ya sabe a lo que se expone, que cuando tenía apenas tres meses de vida ya se cayó de un primer piso intentando emular a superman
> 
> Aun así de vez en cuando ha de ocurrirle algo al muy jodío.
> 
> A partir de hoy viene otro gato de dos meses, que es uno de los hijos de mi gato  voy reuniendo familia, ya veremos como sale este.



Mulder si puedes como va el volumen ¿siguen acumulando?


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

...y si por encima se lo ponen fácil... una amiga mía tiene dos gatos. Y tiene una habitación con papel de flores con relieve ligeramente aterciopelado... ¿hace falta que siga?

Bueno, pues les da por intentar hacer la batidora: tratan de correr en círculo por las paredes... hasta que llegan a la ventana donde se enganchan a la cortina... al final ha tenido que poner un cortinón gordo porque las cortinas las rasgaban y va a tener que cambiar el papel...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

marditoh especuladore , pongo stop loss en 17000


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> ...y si por encima se lo ponen fácil... una amiga mía tiene dos gatos. Y tiene una habitación con papel de flores con relieve ligeramente aterciopelado... ¿hace falta que siga?
> 
> Bueno, pues les da por intentar hacer la batidora: tratan de correr en círculo por las paredes... hasta que llegan a la ventana donde se enganchan a la cortina... al final ha tenido que poner un cortinón gordo porque las cortinas las rasgaban y va a tener que cambiar el papel...



.
ESO es, a estos les hubiese gustado la olimpiada de los gatos. Lo de correr por las paredes es digno de ver. Lástima de no haber hecho un video, porque si no lo ves no te lo crees.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Mar 2012)

Me situado con tres operaciones a cortos (5 indices en cada una) en varios niveles del ibex. Entre 7969 hasta 7975 con stoploss, a ver que sucede.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Persiste el riesgo, y cada vez mayor, de volantazo brusco a la baja, ojete-calor
> 
> 
> edit: han distribuido casi 1000 Daxies en una franja de 8 puntos. Muy bueno el pollo-pera que haya sido...



puedo hacerte una pregunta, sino es molestia ¿qué es un Daxie? ¿un contrato?¿30.000€?


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder si puedes como va el volumen ¿siguen acumulando?



Acaban de darle un buen arreón al alza con lo que consolidan el saldo positivo del dia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

¿Abengoa no esta a puntito de tocar soportes importantes?
Mirar, no pensar Ooooohhhhmmmmm


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedo hacerte una pregunta, sino es molestia ¿qué es un Daxie? ¿un contrato?¿30.000€?




Un _Daxie _es un contrato del Dax; por cada punto (piponazo, que diría el Capitán Zulomán) son 25€, a 12.5€ el tick.


Hay unos 1000 Daxies distribuidos en apenas 10 puntos (695x). Es una configuración demasiado compleja, y bastante grande en volumen. Por eso no me fío nada de ella.


----------



## AssGaper (30 Mar 2012)

cierro cortos indices ibex, con suerte sin perdidas por las ventas del san que me han compesado.


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Abengoa no esta a puntito de tocar soportes importantes?
> Mirar, no pensar Ooooohhhhmmmmm




Sr. GT, cúmpleme manifestarle que ya se va acercando la hora de cerrar la sesión del Viernes Terminal, y por ende, la semana. 

Y además el mes y el trimestre.

En cosa de media hora salgo para el Corte Francés a por las cervezas para el fin de semana. Además de mis Gordon's y Optimo Bruno, ¿ le traigo algo ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. GT, cúmpleme manifestarle que ya se va acercando la hora de cerrar la sesión del Viernes Terminal, y por ende, la semana.
> 
> Y además el mes y el trimestre.
> 
> En cosa de media hora salgo para el Corte Francés a por las cervezas para el fin de semana. Además de mis Gordon's y Optimo Bruno, ¿ le traigo algo ?



Capto el mensaje Sr. Pollastre. Capto el mensaje.  :Aplauso:

Edito para decirle que nunca declino ofertas de ese tipo. Si el señor del CF hace bien en apartarle un buen salmón ahumado, unas bayas rojas y una botella de champagne, se lo agradeceré. Luego pasaré yo a recogerlo. Ahora tengo que hacer unos recados. [mode zeme caen loj billete der borzillo off]


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

se fueron a gastar los dineros ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)




----------



## ghkghk (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Quítame eso tío asqueroso.


----------



## aksarben (30 Mar 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Quítame eso tío asqueroso.



:no: Que se nos tiene que poner a tiro de compra a los demás :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Mar 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> :no: Que se nos tiene que poner a tiro de compra a los demás :baba:



Y una porra se la vamos a vender de saldo. Antes la quemamos o que se la lleve el banco... Now wait, que el banco la ha vendido :XX::XX:


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Cierre pepon del trimestre, españa como siempre dando la nota y usa a su pedo en busca de los 1412 de nuevo.

El da se vuelve de nuevo a maximos diarios.

Los tres meses mas aburridos de los ultimos años.


----------



## ponzi (30 Mar 2012)

Hasta mediana mañana solo el peral bbva ha soltado alguna que otra pera de alegrias para mi cartera.
Sin embargo ha sido salir Soria e iberdrola coger fuerza.
Poquito a poquito mis barquitos van por el buen camino


----------



## Mulder (30 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Cierre pepon del trimestre, españa como siempre dando la nota y usa a su pedo en busca de los 1412 de nuevo.
> 
> El da se vuelve de nuevo a maximos diarios.
> 
> Los tres meses mas aburridos de los ultimos años.



Espere hombre parece que aun queda algo de guano en la recámara


----------



## Seren (30 Mar 2012)

Sabadell de nuevo haciendo suelo histórico


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

vamos gringos tirenme ese ibex


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Cierre pepon del trimestre, españa como siempre dando la nota y usa a su pedo en busca de los 1412 de nuevo.
> 
> El da se vuelve de nuevo a maximos diarios.
> 
> Los tres meses mas aburridos de los ultimos años.



Al menos en España, se está produciendo el giro. El IBEX está muy lateral, pero mirando valor por valor, se ve que la mayor parte de acciones están confirmando a la baja, así que detrás de estos aburridos tres meses sí se están produciendo cambios notorios.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Al menos en España, se está produciendo el giro. El IBEX está muy lateral, pero mirando valor por valor, se ve que la mayor parte de acciones están confirmando a la baja, así que detrás de estos aburridos tres meses sí se están produciendo cambios notorios.



Despues de un mes entero liado por un tema de URSI y sus articulos, he tenido el dia libre para revisar hilos anteriores de HVEI35.

Mi conclusion: ojala tuviese la cuarta parte de conocimientos en bolsa que personas como Ud., Mulder, Bertok, Janus, FranR etc. Hace un par de meses comence a intensificar mi preparacion para recibir con galones el momento "G", pero este mes he perdido hilo y ando mas desorientado que cristo.

Un dia voy a ponerme a recopilar todos los post de ustedes citados anteriormente para aprender de los jefes .

Aun asi, sigo convencido de que españa siempre esta en portada, dando la nota con su pandereterismo vulgar y barriobajero. No somos un pais serio y asi se nos toma. En fin, frustraciones de un teleco con mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

asi gringos muy bien , guanead hasta morir


----------



## faraico (30 Mar 2012)

nadie sale de compritas?


----------



## VOTIN (30 Mar 2012)

faraico dijo:


> nadie sale de compritas?



Yo tengo pedidas las abg a 13,5 pero parece que va a ser que no
puede que cambie objetivos o que me espere


----------



## Seren (30 Mar 2012)

Este guano no es creible mientras el SP no cierre por debajo de 1390. También es posible el comienzo de un mercado lateral en el SP y DAX


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Putas optimo bruno.... solo me he tomado dos, y ya me dirijo a mis dos perros al estilo Hugo Chávez.... expropiense ! salgan de la cocina !! ::


pd: Por cierto, y Por favor: no malgasten su tiempo en ver "Inmortals", es absolutamente infumable.


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Pepon viene de nuevo. Temo que nos regalen un cierre de trimestre clavado en 8000. Se les ve a la legua.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (30 Mar 2012)

La gente es gilipollas.... sube la luz y el gas y la genta a comprar enagas y red elctrica... que pringaos. Como si les fuera a tocar algo a ellos....


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

Buenas, acabo de llegar. Consistente con mi visión de ayer, le acabo de cascar cortos al SP:


----------



## INTRUDER (30 Mar 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> *La gente es gilipollas*.... sube la luz y el gas y la genta a comprar enagas y red elctrica... que pringaos. Como si les fuera a tocar algo a ellos....



Welcom to Matrix :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Putas optimo bruno.... solo me he tomado dos, y ya me dirijo a mis dos perros al estilo Hugo Chávez.... expropiense ! salgan de la cocina !! ::
> 
> 
> pd: Por cierto, y Por favor: no malgasten su tiempo en ver "Inmortals", es absolutamente infumable.



Ya la ví...._ai raggione_
Yo dediqué anoche tiempo a ver......Ben-Hur ::


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya la ví...._ai raggione_
> Yo dediqué anoche tiempo a ver......Ben-Hur ::





Estoy por ponerme "Malditos Bastardos"... hace meses que la tengo en el servidor, y aún no la he visto.


----------



## Claca (30 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, ya he terminado el texto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-84.html#post6056248

Quedaría revisar hortojrafia, la a sintaxis. puntuación, etc... pero creo que paso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy por ponerme "Malditos Bastardos"... hace meses que la tengo en el servidor, y aún no la he visto.



Viendo que usted es un excentrico, que no deja de ser un excéntrico con dineros , le recomiendo watchmen (_ultimate cut_) 4:30 horas de peli. Se pone usted mañana a la noche con la peli con sus bebidas iso_tónicas_ y ya verá como se lo pasa bien.

Yo este finde terminaré de leer septiembre zombi (truño en mi opinión). Lo último, atención los moteros. Va un tio, que hace mucho tiempo que no coge moto, inesperto vamos. Por la autovía con una motaco. Pues va el colega y dice que es más seguro arremeter a toda hostia contra un zombi que ir esquiándolos... :8: :no: 

En fín, creo que tendré que escribir yo la novela de zombis definitiva, porque menudas cagadas que meten los autores.

[mode frikazo sin un duro off]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Gracias Maestro!!!!


----------



## FranR (30 Mar 2012)

Señores buen finde...al final me han fastidiao la predicción.

Marditos Ejpeculadores. ::::


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

Ale! a tomar por saco los cortos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Con el permiso del maestro, lo he editado y pasado a pdf.

Aquí esta colgado en dropbox...

Nuevo testamento


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ale! a tomar por saco los cortos...



No estan por la labor. Andate con cuidado porque estan pegando bandazos cual borracho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores buen finde...al final me han fastidiao la predicción.
> 
> Marditos Ejpeculadores. ::::



Si bueno, de todas formas usted no se preocupe, cuando salgan nuevos números del horno, compártalos o. Mi impresión, subida hasta los 8330 para luego visitar los alededores de los 7600....

Por cierto, tengo que decir que he pecado. De vez en cuando he ido leyendo algún que otro mensaje _ignored_. ¿Es mi impresión o últimamente Pandoro lo está poniendo mirando a cuenca con humildad y por técnico?


----------



## atman (30 Mar 2012)

Estamos trabajando en ello... corto otra vez...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

marditohs ejpeculeadores :Aplauso:

no perdemos las esperanzas , en los gringos confiamos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (30 Mar 2012)

Buenas tardes, queridos radioyentes. Hoy, en nuestro espacio habitual _La Dura Vida del Especulador Silvestre_, vamos a conocer otra historia acerca de los peligros que acechan al inversor novato. Como ese pekeño espekulador que se pega toda la semana en liquidez y siguiendo con ansia las continuas caídas del HVEI, de SAN, BBVA y TEF, asombrándose con el bellísimo espectáculo de Bankia y Gamesa, a la espera no sabe bien si de una ganga o de El Guano Definitivo™, mientras no le quita ojo a la cotización de REE. Esta última acción la tiene muy bien estu----- muy estudiada, y está convencido de que se mueve en un lateral entre 35 y 36,50, y que el Consejo de Ministros del viernes podría ser la excusa para que el precio volviera por sus fueros hasta los 39 y más allá. Durante toda la semana se deleita viendo cómo el precio hace funambulismo sobre el suelo del canal, que si 10 céntimos arriba, que si 5 céntimos abajo.

Se acerca el viernes y empieza a despegar muy poquito a poco, suavemente bésame, como tendría que ser todo en la vida, hasta que en el día de autos la cosa empieza a calentarse según lo previsto, y tras el Consejo de Ministros el suave despegue se convierte en una explosión de luz y color. Satisfecho por su perspicacia y viendo que el precio se acerca rápidamente a lo que él se había marcado como clave, entra en su bróuquer dispuesto a introducir una modélica orden de compra condicionada a 36,60 y tumbarse a la bartola a ver llover los euros, pero nota algo extraño en su cartera. Y sí, efectivamente, se había olvidado de que la semana pasada cambió la anteriormente mencionada liquidez por un lindo paquetito de entradas para la JGA del SAN, a 6,05 €.

:ouch:

Y bien, hasta aquí el capítulo de hoy. Espero que esta historia ejemplarizante os evite pasar por tragos similares, y que os haya quedado muy clara la moraleja:



Spoiler



Cuando conduzcáis, no cojáis el coche
[YOUTUBE]NihMqtI7_3E[/YOUTUBE]
(segundo 8)





En mi descargo he de decir que el navegador se me ha comido este post la primera vez y lo he tenido que repetir, como los malos estudiantes. Ay, si no fuera por mis Viscofans...


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Pandorin sigue haciendo de las suyas en usa que ,como no, andan pegados a maximos de nuevo. Capaces de pegar un rebenton hasta 1415 par acabar de romper culos.


----------



## FranR (30 Mar 2012)

Esto huele como muchos viernes a "burrimiento". Llevo unos corticos sobre el BofA y ahí no se menean, están como "mueltos"

Tengo que buscar un animalico guanero yankie...ME PONGO A ELLO!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (30 Mar 2012)

Acaban de meterle un tironcillo al dow, el sp en maximos diarios. Esto es el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## FranR (30 Mar 2012)

OSOOOOO GUANOOSSSOOOO YO TE HIMBOCOOOO


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2012)

gringolandia ya no es lo que era , vamos guanead


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Oso _vintage_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

Oso pillando a uno que va largo......


----------



## FranR (30 Mar 2012)

Rana to loca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Rana to loca


----------



## pollastre (30 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya la ví...._ai raggione_
> Yo dediqué anoche tiempo a ver......Ben-Hur ::




Yo es que no aprendo.

Acabo de probar con "Storm Riders II"

Segunda mierda brutal que me trago en menos de 48 horas ::


Voy a la nevera por una optimo, esto es una puta mierda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo es que no aprendo.
> 
> Acabo de probar con "Storm Riders II"
> 
> ...



_The Storm Riders is a 1998 Hong Kong film based on the manhua series Fung Wan... _:: :: :: ::​
guachmen sr. Pollastre, guachmen....

Yo ya me cascao una de esas medias botellas de cava anna codorniu slurp slurp (tenía caberme pillao una entera  ) Me vía tené que pasar al cognac. Los ciegos que me pillo solo cuando me dejan solo el fin de semana....::


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo es que no aprendo.
> 
> Acabo de probar con "Storm Riders II"
> 
> ...



Como no te viste malditos bastardos? De tarantino no es q sea mi favorita pero no esta mal( el actor frances hace un papelon). Para mi gusto la mejor fue pulp fiction y reservoir dogs, esta ultima sorprende ya que a pesar de su simpleza y bajo presupuesto un joven tarantino consiguo sirprender.Fuera del mundo tarantino te recomiendo casino,infiltrados,alfie,match point,million dollar baby,gran torino,aires del este,no es pais para viejos, y si eres muy cinefilo tienes algunos clasico que son autenticas joyas como Que bello es de vivir de frank capra o el hombre del brazo de oro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> _The Storm Riders is a 1998 Hong Kong film based on the manhua series Fung Wan... _:: :: :: ::​
> guachmen sr. Pollastre, guachmen....
> 
> Yo ya me cascao una de esas medias botellas de cava anna codorniu slurp slurp (tenía caberme pillao una entera  ) Me vía tené que pasar al cognac. Los ciegos que me pillo solo cuando me dejan solo el fin de semana....::



Las borracheras de cava son de las peores con diferencia. Suerte que es Brut, con un semi estaría usted con migraña hasta el lunes mínimo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo es que no aprendo.
> 
> Acabo de probar con "Storm Riders II"
> 
> ...



Pero hombre de Dios!!!! Cualquier película que lleve "II" o versión superior debe ser evitada :rolleye:
Ya vio Margin Call?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero hombre de Dios!!!! Cualquier película que lleve "II" o versión superior debe ser evitada :rolleye:
> Ya vio Margin Call?



Pero que dice usted!!!!




















::::::

Grandísimas secuelas!!!!!








:XX:


----------



## atman (31 Mar 2012)

Siento amargarles la velada a los largos... pero...

3 Major American Banks Brace for Moody's Credit Downgrades - NYTimes.com







Franr ¿mantiene los cortos en BofA?

me quedo corto pal finde con todo... jugones incluídos... eso sí con el culo en mode "parrilla argentina". Pero no importa, ya estoy curtido...

mmm....


...que raro ha sonado eso último ¿no?


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice usted!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Casi, caaaaasi me convence...... le ha faltado ponerme:







Con esta me hubiese encandilado ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

atman dijo:


> Siento amargarles la velada a los largos... pero...
> 
> 3 Major American Banks Brace for Moody's Credit Downgrades - NYTimes.com
> 
> ...



El artículo habla de la *posibilidad* de pérdida de rating a *mediados de mayo*, por esas fechas todos habremos muerto miles de veces y Pandoro tendrá su cepillo de dientes y un neceser en su casa. ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice usted!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utilizare las series como hizo ajetreo.....
Ver alerta maxima 2 con 3 botellas de cava es lo mismo que en bolsa apalacarse largo en sacyr y ademas estar convencido que sera el pelotazo de tu vida.
Ya nos maltrata suficiente el mercado entre semana no?No maltrate ademas sus ojos y estomago los fines de semana.


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2012)

El SP sigue con el MACD cortado a la baja en su media, el nivel clave es la pérdida de los 1386. En caso de ruptura hay que salir por patas.

El chulibex tiene margen hasta los 8100 - 8080, pero tiene un aspecto horroroso.

Trend is your friend.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP sigue con el MACD cortado a la baja en su media, el nivel clave es la pérdida de los 1386. En caso de ruptura hay que salir por patas.
> 
> El chulibex tiene margen hasta los 8100 - 8080, pero tiene un aspecto horroroso.
> 
> Trend is your friend.



En mi opinión, hay más márgen de subida hasta los 8160 e incluso 8200 y no cambiaría nada. Lo ideal sería que la subida fuese lenta para llenar el horno de gacelas a la vez que van madurando los cambios de tendencia del SP y el DAX. Cuando llegue la hora H del dia D, topabajo con un tercer impulo vertical zámpandonos un -10%. _Maximum pain mode on_

*[IBEX]*







Edito para poner el HCH, cuyo objetivo coincide con el del hipotético tercer impulso bajista. Esta semana debería realizarse un pullback (¿pero estos no suelen ser lentos verdad?) En fín a la espera de signos de debilidad pameterle de nuevo!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

*LOL*

Novacaixagalicia perdió 168,7 millones de euros en 2011

_Debido a las cuentas del pasado año, la entidad *no pagará* las remuneraciones e intereses de las emisiones de participaciones preferentes y obligaciones subordinadas perpetuas, fuente de controversia y descontento entre sus impositores._

:: :: :: ::


----------



## Janus (31 Mar 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP sigue con el MACD cortado a la baja en su media, el nivel clave es la pérdida de los 1386. En caso de ruptura hay que salir por patas.
> 
> El chulibex tiene margen hasta los 8100 - 8080, pero tiene un aspecto horroroso.
> 
> Trend is your friend.



Entro por aquí de nuevo. BertoK, se está viendo repetidamente que es tocar los 1390 aprox y dar un bote rápido hacia arriba de nuevo. Hace falta una sesión muy pesimista para que el SP caiga 10-15 pipos y sin embargo en un escenario de "no news" los sube como si nada. De momento, se ve una resistencia a bajar enorme.


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero hombre de Dios!!!! Cualquier película que lleve "II" o versión superior debe ser evitada :rolleye:
> Ya vio Margin Call?




El caso es que... bueno, va, lo confesaré: allá por el año 2000, me compré la primera parte en DVD original... vía importación, para mayor desmayo. ::

Y el caso es que, sabiendo como sabía lo que era esa película, debo decirle que no me decepcionó: era con diferencia mucho más fresca de argumento que ésta segunda parte, y desde luego bastante más entretenida.

En mi favor sólo cabe decir que al menos esta vez no he pagado por ella, ya que la han subido entera a youtube :fiufiu: Lo único bueno de las distribuidoras asiáticas es que no tienen ningún problema (es más, están casi agradecidas porque les da difusión) en que sus contenidos se suban íntegros a youtube, en un único vídeo de una hora y media (nada de ir parte por parte) y encima subtitulada al inglés (no pasé del tercer año de mandarín, así que no me entero ni papa de una película hablada, como puede suponer).

Respecto a Malditos Bastardos, la tengo ahí esperando en el server de pelis... quizás hoy le dé una oportunidad, no lo sé, a ver cómo viene el día. Mi Sra. madre está de visita en mi casa, y eso siempre añade un plus de indeterminismo que no gusta nada a mis ecuaciones :ouch:

Por último, Margin Call : también la tengo, pero aún no la he visto; trabajando en lo que trabajo, tengo el temor de que quizás me reiré cuando la vea, es decir, no sé si es una película realmente "seria" respecto de la descripción de este mundo, o bien está hecha simplemente para acercar de manera poco realista nuestro trabajo al público en general (con lo cual te encontrarás con las animaladas de siempre, amén de ponernos como los malvados malísimos que queremos destruir el mundo, etc.).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El artículo habla de la *posibilidad* de pérdida de rating a *mediados de mayo*, por esas fechas todos habremos muerto miles de veces y Pandoro tendrá su cepillo de dientes y un neceser en su casa. ::



Como era eso...¿vende con el rumor-compra con la noticia?

consulta: ¿alguna app gratuita de android para leer el foro?


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El caso es que... bueno, va, lo confesaré: allá por el año 2000, me compré la primera parte en DVD original... vía importación, para mayor desmayo. ::
> 
> Y el caso es que, sabiendo como sabía lo que era esa película, debo decirle que no me decepcionó: era con diferencia mucho más fresca de argumento que ésta segunda parte, y desde luego bastante más entretenida.
> 
> ...



El guion de Margin call hace aguas por doquier y es solo una aproximacion muy por encima.Lo unico que merece la pena son las actuaciones y mas concretamente de kevin space y jeremy irons. Personalmente me gusto mas wall street 1,la secuela se la dejamos a Gt que es muy fan de 2 partes.Luego me sorprendio bastante "Entre pillos anda el juego" que recomendo carpatos nose si en un articulo de su pagina o en el libro,si no hubiese sido por el seguramente nunca la hubiese visto ya que no soy muy fan de eddy murphy,supongo que sera por la mania que le pille de ver como ponian una y otra vez en tv las secuelas de superdective. Malditos bastardos tiene una escena que deja huella, no se los gustos de su madre pero a priori puede que no sea la mejor eleccion.


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El guion de Margin call hace aguas por doquier y es solo una aproximacion muy por encima.Lo unico que merece la pena son las actuaciones y mas concretamente de kevin space y jeremy irons. Personalmente me gusto mas wall street 1,la secuela se la dejamos a Gt que es muy fan de 2 partes.Luego me sorprendio bastante "Entre pillos anda el juego" que recomendo carpatos nose si en un articulo de su pagina o en el libro,si no hubiese sido por el seguramente nunca la hubiese visto ya que no soy muy fan de eddy murphy,supongo que sera por la mania que le pille de ver como ponian una y otra vez en tv las secuelas de superdective. Malditos bastardos tiene una escena que deja huella, no se los gustos de su madre pero a priori puede que no sea la mejor eleccion.




Tengo otra opción culera para hoy, que es "Asesinos de Élite". Popcornera como pocas y tal, pero es lo que tiene estar en familia, que no puedes poner lo que tú quieras, sino lo que a ellos tenga alguna posibilidad de entretenerles.

De Niro ya no es lo que era, la verdad....


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo otra opción culera para hoy, que es "Asesinos de Élite". Popcornera como pocas y tal, pero es lo que tiene estar en familia, que no puedes poner lo que tú quieras, sino lo que a ellos tenga alguna posibilidad de entretenerles.
> 
> De Niro ya no es lo que era, la verdad....



Puedes ver casino.Es una de sus mejores interpretaciones.La peli tiene guion y suficiente accion e intriga como para no aburrir al personal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)




----------



## The Hellion (31 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El guion de Margin call hace aguas por doquier y es solo una aproximacion muy por encima.Lo unico que merece la pena son las actuaciones y mas concretamente de kevin space y jeremy irons. Personalmente me gusto mas wall street 1,la secuela se la dejamos a Gt que es muy fan de 2 partes.Luego me sorprendio bastante "*Entre pillos anda el juego*" que recomendo carpatos nose si en un articulo de su pagina o en el libro,si no hubiese sido por el seguramente nunca la hubiese visto ya que no soy muy fan de eddy murphy,supongo que sera por la mania que le pille de ver como ponian una y otra vez en tv las secuelas de superdective. Malditos bastardos tiene una escena que deja huella, no se los gustos de su madre pero a priori puede que no sea la mejor eleccion.



Marditoh traductoreh. Habría que matarlos a todos. 

Vale que "Trading Places" es un juego de la palabras brillante y difícilmente traducible, pero anda que retitularla Entre pìllos anda el juego... Juanito Navarro y doña Croqueta... :´(

Eddie Murphy se quemó mucho, pero al principio de su carrera y en los monólogos era una bestia, y un bestia; el problema es que las traducciones y el doblaje al español le hicieron puré. Añádase el empeño por ubicarlo como payasete para semiadolescentes, y véanse las consencuencias. 

Por cierto, en esa película, si no recuerdo mal, había _una_ escena _realmente_ memorable...:8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

Repsol marca un objetivo técnico de 15,4 +- en una segunda estructura acelerada y un cruce de la muerte reciente de las medias de 200 y 50 sesiones.


----------



## ponzi (31 Mar 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Marditoh traductoreh. Habría que matarlos a todos.
> 
> Vale que "Trading Places" es un juego de la palabras brillante y difícilmente traducible, pero anda que retitularla Entre pìllos anda el juego... Juanito Navarro y doña Croqueta... :´(
> 
> ...



Los traductores dan pena....
Destrozaron el titulo de una de las pocas pelicula serias que ha hecho jim carrey poniendo "olvidate de mi" el titulo original nose si era eternal sunshine.
En entre pillos...supongo que te referiras a la escena del final.Aunque la verdad tiene bastantes escenas memorables.Hablando de escenas memorables nunca olvidare el final de casino con la musica house of the rising song de fondo o cuando pega la colleja al indio por la maquina tragaperras.O como olvidarse de la escena donde de niro desenfunda la magnun en taxi driver.Por cierto respecto al debate sobre 2 partes, creo que de las pocas salvables fue terminator 2.


----------



## pollastre (31 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto respecto al debate sobre 2 partes, creo que de las pocas salvables fue terminator 2.



Indudablemente. 

Para muchos incluso superando a la primera; ese ya es un extremo más delicado de debatir, porque la primera parte tiene unos matices que la segunda no es capaz de alcanzar (no por falta de virtuosismo de Cameron, desde luego, sino quizás por otras razones, como la falta de frescura del argumento de la que sí disfrutó la primera parte).

En cualquier caso, un peliculón.

Y, de todas formas, algo me dice que la década de los 80 y/o primeros de los 90, fue la década dorada del cine de acción, y no volveremos a ella. Había películas que, sencillamente, funcionaban magistralmente en esos años, y que hoy en día serían impensables.

Yo todavía vuelvo a ponerme los bluray de Predator y La Caza del Octubre Rojo... por citar dos ejemplos, podría citar más... y joder, qué cintas. Ni comparación con la mierda que tenemos hoy en día.

Es más, de la época "moderna" (por así llamarla) sólo tres producciones han sido capaces de llamar mi atención realmente: Matrix (2003), LOTR y Avatar. Y LOTR no cuenta, porque la opinión de un frikazo como yo que se ha leído cinco veces el silmarillion no puede contar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

BBVA también tiene también un cruce de la muerte con un objetivo inicial en torno a los 5,6, pero objetivo inicial, luego ya se verá.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por último, Margin Call : también la tengo, pero aún no la he visto; trabajando en lo que trabajo, tengo el temor de que quizás me reiré cuando la vea, es decir, no sé si es una película realmente "seria" respecto de la descripción de este mundo, o bien está hecha simplemente para acercar de manera poco realista nuestro trabajo al público en general (con lo cual te encontrarás con las animaladas de siempre, amén de ponernos como los malvados malísimos que queremos destruir el mundo, etc.).



Le sorprenderá, tiene más un tono moralista que no trading en sí. Y desde luego mucho más realista que localizar ip's por visual basic al estilo CSI. Con los informáticos que corren por el foro seguro que este vídeo les creará ::::::::

[YOUTUBE]-AAZmfd0rtE[/YOUTUBE]

OMG :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como era eso...¿vende con el rumor-compra con la noticia?
> 
> consulta: ¿alguna app gratuita de android para leer el foro?



Yo pillé el tapatalk gratis (como diría el Nuñez) cuando aún funcionaba el Applanet. No puedo creer que alguien que da de comer gambas a peregrinos mariscadores bajo su ventana no pueda comprar esta aplicación


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Mar 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Malditos bastardos tiene una escena que deja huella, no se los gustos de su madre pero a priori puede que no sea la mejor eleccion.



Ahora que comenta usted el tema de ver películas en familia me viene a la memoria la historia de un amigo que con toda la familia en el salón (incluída la abuela estilo "Quién quiere casarse con mi hijo?") no se le ocurre otra cosa que decir que hacen una de romanos y cambiar el canal para ver comenzar.............. *Calígula* ::

Vaya owned.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

Dax, posible interesante estrategia bajista.
El Dax está actualmente formando techo, un techo consistente del que le cuesta descolgarse pero que lo hará. Después de ver en gráfico semanal como tocó la directriz bajista de medio-largo plazo (mayo de 2011). El MACD parece estar girando en zonas peligrosas (siempre es peligroso los giros o jorobillas decreciente próximas a la línea 0) y vemos que el estocástico ya lleva bastante tiempo en sobrecompra. A ver, en gráfico semanal, el Dax con el tiempo, su estocástico tendrá que visitar la sobreventa, es una cuestión de tiempo, la última vez que entró fue en agosto del 2011 y la economía alemana y la de la eurozona le esperan 1-2 años de bajo o nulo crecimiento, es decir, podría visitar sobreventa un buen intervalo de tiempo como hizo recientemente estos años la sobrecompra. Yo creo que esperarle al toque de la directriz alcista entre 5750-6000 no es mala estrategia de medio plazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

Joder! Que ineficiencia! Para que coño quiere un interfaz gráfico ::?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pillé el tapatalk gratis (como diría el Nuñez) cuando aún funcionaba el Applanet. No puedo creer que alguien que da de comer gambas a peregrinos mariscadores bajo su ventana no pueda comprar esta aplicación



Venga onvre! Eso fué para poder escapar de casa!Les tiré las gambas a un lado y me escabulli por el otro! Además he amasado mi inmensa fortuna inocho: eitando costes innecesarios :no:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Mar 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que dice usted!!!!
> (...)
> ::::::
> 
> ...



Esas aún se salvan, pero llega a poner Titanic 2 o alguna por el estilo y hubiera pensado que se había vuelto loco 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> consulta: ¿alguna app gratuita de android para leer el foro?



Sí, la que liberó Calopez:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ion-burbuja-info-iphone-y-android-gratis.html a veces falla un poco (lógico por otra parte, con lo que falla el servidor  ) pero en general es cómoda para leer burbuja.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y desde luego mucho más realista que localizar ip's por visual basic al estilo CSI. Con los informáticos que corren por el foro seguro que este vídeo les creará ::::::::
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Sí, pues no le cuento la urticaria que producen muchas de las cosas que se ven en los CSI (o similares, aunque hay gloriosas excepciones) a los policías )

Está claro que tener conocimientos en algún área más allá de los meramente superficiales y de público acceso, sólo sirve para darse cuenta de la cantidad de trolas que nos colarán en cosas de las que apenas sabemos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

El Ibex tiene un objetivo claro en los 7750-7800, es muy posible que cierre ese gap próximo, quizás puede corregir antes del reparto del dividendo de telefónica para volver después a hacer otra 3º estructura, perforar los 7500 y hacer una dilatación de 3 estructuras que nos podría enviar inicialmente a los 6700-6500, pero ya son hipótesis que necesitan más señales técnicas.


----------



## Mulder (31 Mar 2012)

Siento ser algo telegráfico pero estoy con el iphone, en cuanto a secuelas a mi tb me gustaron mucho Robocop, el último gran heroe y la jungla de cristal, aunque esta última insulta un tanto mi inteligencia


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2012)

Vienen movimientos fuertes y curvas en el Chulibex ::

Na2s & Dj Luciano - Donne leur (Dale eso) - YouTube


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2012)

La prensa argentina asegura que Kirchner tomará control de YPF - elConfidencial.com


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Dax, posible interesante estrategia bajista.
> El Dax está actualmente formando techo, un techo consistente del que le cuesta descolgarse pero que lo hará. Después de ver en gráfico semanal como tocó la directriz bajista de medio-largo plazo (mayo de 2011). El MACD parece estar girando en zonas peligrosas (siempre es peligroso los giros o jorobillas decreciente próximas a la línea 0) y vemos que el estocástico ya lleva bastante tiempo en sobrecompra. A ver, en gráfico semanal, el Dax con el tiempo, su estocástico tendrá que visitar la sobreventa, es una cuestión de tiempo, la última vez que entró fue en agosto del 2011 y la economía alemana y la de la eurozona le esperan 1-2 años de bajo o nulo crecimiento, es decir, podría visitar sobreventa un buen intervalo de tiempo como hizo recientemente estos años la sobrecompra. Yo creo que esperarle al toque de la directriz alcista entre 5750-6000 no es mala estrategia de medio plazo.



por cierto, veo que CABALAS ya no se actualiza


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto, veo que CABALAS ya no se actualiza



Buff, ni tiempo tengo a entrar, estoy preparando el salto a la capital..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Mar 2012)

Telefónica tiene un objetivo parece bastante claro en la zona de 11,7-11,6, es un objetivo de semanas como mucho entiendo. El problema es que una vez cumplido, entra en una zona de mínimos tal que activaría una segunda gran estructura que lo puede enviar a la zona de 9,8-9,9. Tiene lógica, ya que si mantiene esa zona de 11,7-11,6 y descuenta dividendo, se puede ir a la zona de 10,9-10,8 y de ahí ir dilatando dado los vencimientos de deuda que le esperan a España los próximos meses hasta los 9,8-10 euros. A ver qué pasa: (ahora recuerdo cuando se decía en el foro que a 15 euros telefónica estaba regalada, que quizás sea cierto pero para más largo plazo)


----------



## bertok (31 Mar 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Telefónica tiene un objetivo parece bastante claro en la zona de 11,7-11,6, es un objetivo de semanas como mucho entiendo. El problema es que una vez cumplido, entra en una zona de mínimos tal que activaría una segunda gran estructura que lo puede enviar a la zona de 9,8-9,9. Tiene lógica, ya que si mantiene esa zona de 11,7-11,6 y descuenta dividendo, se puede ir a la zona de 10,9-10,8 y de ahí ir dilatando dado los vencimientos de deuda que le esperan a España los próximos meses hasta los 9,8-10 euros. A ver qué pasa: (ahora recuerdo cuando se decía en el foro que a 15 euros telefónica estaba regalada, que quizás sea cierto pero para más largo plazo)



Si continua la debacle ejpañola, que tiene toda la pinta, podremos ver a TEF en el entorno de los 8 leuros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Mar 2012)

:ouch:x10e125128

zappenado. Intereconomía. Hablando de deuda publica y privada. Un tio le pregunta a otro gordito con gafas calvete sobre la responsabilidad de los gobiernos del pp en el incremento de la deuda privada durante la burbuja inmobiliria. El gordo le responde: "la burbuja inmobiliaria es una leyenda urbana". :8: :8:


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Merece mucho la pena leerse todos los comentarios.

El suelo de este ciclo primario bajista será la mejor ocasión de inversión en varias décadas.

¿Qué acciones españolas compraríais para mantener para siempre?


----------



## credulo (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece mucho la pena leerse todos los comentarios.
> 
> El suelo de este ciclo primario bajista será la mejor ocasión de inversión en varias décadas.
> 
> ¿Qué acciones españolas compraríais para mantener para siempre?



Coincido, aunque si el HVEI35 es un hilo bastante intradiario el foro de rankia es de lo más largoplacista cazadividendo que hay.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece mucho la pena leerse todos los comentarios.
> 
> El suelo de este ciclo primario bajista será la mejor ocasión de inversión en varias décadas.
> 
> ¿Qué acciones españolas compraríais para mantener para siempre?



Ahora la bolsa está a la mitad del anterior máximo. Es intuitivo pensar que en algún momento del futuro estará bastante más arriba de los actuales 8000 pero eso no es suficiente para invertir YA porque no dice nada sobre el coste oportunidad inherente.

Pero es que hay muchos valores que están respaldados por empresas sólidas que están bastante por debajo de "la mitad" y en ellos es seguro que a unos años vista se estará bastante más arriba .... pero nuevamente no es suficiente para invertir YA porque no dice nada sobre el coste oportunidad inherente.

En todos ellos (valores e índices) se va a invertir con grandes posibilidades de revalorizaciones futuras (al igual que sucede con las carboneras usanas y con algunas solares). En otros sucede lo contrario, ej no parece buen negocio que facebook tenga una valoración de la mitad de Google (y eso que ésta se valora a amplios múltiplos sustentados en su tasa de crecimiento) cuando factura la décima parte. Una de las dos está claramente mal valorada, apuestas ?.

La clave, y dificultad, está en saber si va a haber otro trazo bajista de relevancia en los mercados o no. Eso es lo que representa el coste de oportunidad. Lo que sí está claro es que si el SP llega a 1550 habrá desplegado un ciclo alcista extraordinario desde 2009 (desde 666 hasta 1550 sería casi un 150%) y si después viniera una bajada (que de suceder podría ser relevante simplemente por proporcionalidad), a dónde enviarían al IBEX?. Ese es el coste de oportunidad que aún no somos capaces de discernir.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora la bolsa está a la mitad del anterior máximo. Es intuitivo pensar que en algún momento del futuro estará bastante más arriba de los actuales 8000 pero eso no es suficiente para invertir YA porque no dice nada sobre el coste oportunidad inherente.
> 
> Pero es que hay muchos valores que están respaldados por empresas sólidas que están bastante por debajo de "la mitad" y en ellos es seguro que a unos años vista se estará bastante más arriba .... pero nuevamente no es suficiente para invertir YA porque no dice nada sobre el coste oportunidad inherente.
> 
> ...



El chulibex lleva tiempo mostrando sus cartas. Ponte un gráfico diario e imagina que va a hacer en el próximo tramo de corrección de SP, DAX & Cía ::

La paciencia va a dar sus frutos.

La bolsa lleva un par de años sólo apta para scalping o posiciones a muy corto plazo. El resto del dinero en IPFs al 4% ....

Cuando llegue el momento, habrá que entrar en bolsa a tumba abierta pero para ello todavía queda la quinta bajista DEMOLEDORA que se llevará al Chulibex muy, muy abajo (4500 - 5500).

Es importante tener perspectiva de lo que está ocurriendo.

Suerte a todos y no se precipiten :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Merece mucho la pena leerse todos los comentarios.
> 
> El suelo de este ciclo primario bajista será la mejor ocasión de inversión en varias décadas.
> 
> ¿Qué acciones españolas compraríais para mantener para siempre?



Para alguien que vaya a largo plazo y se mantenga al margen de las fluctuaciones del mercado.Mis recomendaciones desde una perspectiva contable son Gas natural,bbva,iberdrola y acerinox en ese orden.Las 3 primeras dudo mucho que vayan a dejar de ganar dinero.Gas natural es eficiente pero puede llegar a serlo mas,su unico lastre es su deuda.Durante estos tres ultimos años se ha dedicado a amortizar unos 2000 mill a la vez que ha ido acumulando dinero en caja , actualmente dispone en bancos de 3000-4000 mill.Bbva tiene un modelo bancario en el extranjero muy eficiente de hecho su cash flow por operaciones es muy elevado supongo que algo tendran que ver los altos intereses en paises emergentes. Ademas es un banco que gestiona bastante bien el riesgo de sus clientes y por tanto el suyo propio.Iberdrola es una energeticas muy diversificada y de todas las que he visto la que mas dinero invierte.Tiene un flujo de operaciones de unos 6000 mill.Pero tambien tiene una deuda de 29000 mill disponiendo en caja de 2000.Todo el dinero invertido seguramente dara sus frutos pero tardaremos tiempo en verlo reflejado en sus cuentas.Acerinox tiene un balance saneado con una deuda asumible teniendo en caja la mitad del dinero.Lo que no se dentro de 10 años el uso que daremos al acero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex lleva tiempo mostrando sus cartas. Ponte un gráfico diario e imagina que va a hacer en el próximo tramo de corrección de SP, DAX & Cía ::
> 
> La paciencia va a dar sus frutos.
> 
> ...



Desde que llevo en el foro ando con los ojos y la mente bien abiertas (pandoro nada que ver...) ante los escenarios que aqui se plantean. Pues pensando en la posibilidad que comenta no se si alegrarme o no. 

Bien sabe usted que aquí nos lo pasamos bomba con los guanos profundos, sacamos a veces para pipas (unos mas, algunos menos y otros nada) y tal. Pero un escenario en el que el chuli baje un 30%-40% sería demoledor para los ahorros de muchas familias, ya sea en forma de acciones, fondos de inversión o planes de pensiones. No digo que por dramático que sea no vaya a ocurrir, sino que el empobrecimiento será terrible. Aunque quizá por ahí es donde vayan los tiros, fondos internacionales vendiendo telefónicas, santanderes y demás y que carguen el muerto los _spaniards_...

Sobre los números que comenta, pues si a tef le quitamos el 30% se queda en un 8,6€ no muy alejado de números que por aquí se han vertido. SAN se iría sobre los 4€....ç

Por lo pronto, los largos ni con un palo, si acaso para 5 días vista y con el retrovisor puesto para que pandoro no me pille por sorpresa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Abr 2012)

Popular tiene un objetivo técnico a 2,3. Puede que recupere algo el lunes o martes, pero tiene un objetivo técnico bajista importante. Fijaros el MACD que jorobillas decrecientes está haciendo atravesando la línea 0. Además ha activado una segunda estructura bajista después de corregir perfectamente al 38,2%.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde que llevo en el foro ando con los ojos y la mente bien abiertas (pandoro nada que ver...) ante los escenarios que aqui se plantean. Pues pensando en la posibilidad que comenta no se si alegrarme o no.
> 
> Bien sabe usted que aquí nos lo pasamos bomba con los guanos profundos, sacamos a veces para pipas (unos mas, algunos menos y otros nada) y tal. Pero un escenario en el que el chuli baje un 30%-40% sería demoledor para los ahorros de muchas familias, ya sea en forma de acciones, fondos de inversión o planes de pensiones. No digo que por dramático que sea no vaya a ocurrir, sino que el empobrecimiento será terrible. Aunque quizá por ahí es donde vayan los tiros, fondos internacionales vendiendo telefónicas, santanderes y demás y que carguen el muerto los _spaniards_...
> 
> ...



No le extrañe nada ver en en los próximos 2-3 años a TEF en los 8 leuros, a SAN en los 3 leuros, a BBVA en los 3 leuros, ..... IBE en los 2 leuros.

Así son los ciclos y así han sido siempre.

Es cuestión de tener la perspectiva suficiente.

A la manos fuertes les preocupa muy, muy poco lo que les pueda pasar a los ahorros de las familias.

Es supervivencia pura y dura.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex lleva tiempo mostrando sus cartas. Ponte un gráfico diario e imagina que va a hacer en el próximo tramo de corrección de SP, DAX & Cía ::
> 
> La paciencia va a dar sus frutos.
> 
> ...



Por desgracia queda mucha crisis por delante, no se si llegaremos a esos niveles, pero no son nada descartables. 

Entré en este mundillo hace no mucho, con un porcentaje de mis ahorros bajos (y menos mal, que en estos momentos estoy en perdidas), con el único objetivo de aprender y aprovechar una oportunidad como la que comentas, los problemas serán saber verla y tener el valor de comprar cuando todo parezca completamente negro. Es la forma que veo de llegar a tener una mínima pensión (y ya como llegue el MFBH-p ni te cuento).


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Por desgracia queda mucha crisis por delante, no se si llegaremos a esos niveles, pero no son nada descartables.
> 
> Entré en este mundillo hace no mucho, con un porcentaje de mis ahorros bajos (y menos mal, que en estos momentos estoy en perdidas), con el único objetivo de aprender y aprovechar una oportunidad como la que comentas, los problemas serán saber verla y* tener el valor de comprar cuando todo parezca completamente negro*. Es la forma que veo de llegar a tener una mínima pensión (y ya como llegue el MFBH-p ni te cuento).



El ciclo va a ser tan profundo que no hará falta pillarlo abajo 8:


----------



## The Hellion (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El ciclo va a ser tan profundo que no hará falta pillarlo abajo 8:



Coño, no le tenía a usted por optimista. ¿Cree que solo va a parecer negro en lo más jondo?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Abr 2012)

El Ibex se enfrenta a una situación delicada. Está cerquita de tocar la directriz alcista de largo plazo, muy largo plazo. Es probable que la zona de los 7500-7730 sea la zona clave desde hace tiempo. Ahí hay un mínimo que marca la frontera entre el derrumbe del índice o no. Si lo perfora (algo muy probable por el trazado inquietante del MACD), no es de locos pensar que nos podemos ir a los 5700, es más, si se perforase ese límite, haría una estructura de dilatación de las otras 3 que nos podría llevar a los 2700, aunque esto último se puede considerar creo que ciencia ficción (hay que pensar una cosa y es que mientras nosotros estamos comenzando una onda C muy bajista, el resto de índices van a finalizar ondas 4 y 5 de ciclos alcistas, es decir, que es probable que tengan una fuerte ajuste en próximos tiempos que debería de afectar también al Ibex).
En principio, a ver qué pasa las próximas semanas.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Coño, no le tenía a usted por optimista. ¿Cree que solo va a parecer negro en lo más jondo?



Para invertir, mientras más negro mejor.

De todas las formas, un chulibex a 6000 da probabilidades MUY altas de ganar mucho dinero en el siguiente ciclo alcista primario.

Como dice Mulder, es mucho más importante el cuándo que el cuánto.


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Ibex se enfrenta a una situación delicada. Está cerquita de tocar la directriz alcista de largo plazo, muy largo plazo. Es probable que la zona de los 7500-7730 sea la zona clave desde hace tiempo. Ahí hay un mínimo que marca la frontera entre el derrumbe del índice o no. Si lo perfora (algo muy probable por el trazado inquietante del MACD), no es de locos pensar que nos podemos ir a los 5700, es más, si se perforase ese límite, haría una estructura de dilatación de las otras 3 que nos podría llevar a los 2700, aunque esto último se puede considerar creo que ciencia ficción (hay que pensar una cosa y es que mientras nosotros estamos comenzando una onda C muy bajista, el resto de índices van a finalizar ondas 4 y 5 de ciclos alcistas, es decir, que es probable que tengan una fuerte ajuste en próximos tiempos que debería de afectar también al Ibex).
> En principio, a ver qué pasa las próximas semanas.



El MACD tiene un aspecto horroroso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

De largo es el indicador que más dinero me ha proporcionado, aunque las señales que saco de él son un poco complicadas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El MACD tiene un aspecto horroroso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> De largo es el indicador que más dinero me ha proporcionado, aunque las señales que saco de él son un poco complicadas.



Cuente, cuente o o


----------



## Mulder (1 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



bertok dijo:


> Como dice Mulder, es mucho más importante el cuándo que el cuánto.



Precisamente a este respecto es en julio cuando viene lo más gordo del pago de deuda, al menos de este año, y esa es la razón por la que ahora el Ibex cae a plomo, se cree no sin razón que vamos a necesitar un rescate en ese momento ¿creen que lo de julio de 2010 fue por casualidad? no y este año las cosas van a ser mucho peores.

Además de eso el expolio del Estado a todo el país se va a empezar a notar en serio y con toda seguridad por estas fechas.

No se ve muy bien pero aquí tienen un gráfico ejemplo de lo que decía:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Abr 2012)

Fijaros que el diferencial de España no está cediendo nada o muy poco, en este primer trimestre tranquilo de vencimientos. Por otra parte, tener el euribor a 12 - 6 meses a niveles tan bajos (y bajando) implica que se espera una recesión del consumo en la zona euro de caballo para el próximo año. Por qué? no se espera demanda de dinero por los ciudadanos, con lo cual, el consumo tenderá a situarse en niveles ínfimos.


----------



## diosmercado (1 Abr 2012)

Buenos posts estos ultimos. 

Por cierto miren lo que cuenta Carpatos:



> *PMI de China. Buenas noticias para el lunes *
> 
> 
> Se esperaba con ansiedad el dato de PMI de manufacturas de China oficial.
> ...



Otros que mienten.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Ibex se enfrenta a una situación delicada. Está cerquita de tocar la directriz alcista de largo plazo, muy largo plazo. Es probable que la zona de los 7500-7730 sea la zona clave desde hace tiempo. Ahí hay un mínimo que marca la frontera entre el derrumbe del índice o no. Si lo perfora (algo muy probable por el trazado inquietante del MACD), no es de locos pensar que nos podemos ir a los 5700, es más, si se perforase ese límite, haría una estructura de dilatación de las otras 3 que nos podría llevar a los 2700, aunque esto último se puede considerar creo que ciencia ficción (hay que pensar una cosa y es que mientras nosotros estamos comenzando una onda C muy bajista, el resto de índices van a finalizar ondas 4 y 5 de ciclos alcistas, es decir, que es probable que tengan una fuerte ajuste en próximos tiempos que debería de afectar también al Ibex).
> En principio, a ver qué pasa las próximas semanas.



Cada vez que ha tocado la directriz alcista de muy largo plazo, ha rebotado pero cada vez con menos fuerza y llegando menos lejos. O mucho cambia el panorama o terminará por no rebotar y comenzará una nueva temporada bajista. Por si no ocurriera (algo deja de ser bajista cuando comienza a ser alcista, siempre se produce un cambio cuando se va a hacer algo nuevo) hay que estar muy atentos a la superación de los últimos máximos relevantes.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Buenos posts estos ultimos.
> 
> Por cierto miren lo que cuenta Carpatos:
> 
> ...



Mes a mes van conformando la realidad que necesitan para justificar lo que hacen en los precios. 

Muchas veces he dicho que si alguien espera que el sector X español vaya a comportarse peor que el sector Y francés .... se genera una estrategia short-long entre ambos activos y a correr. Para que algo baje no es necesario que esté mal, simplemente vale con que por el motivo que sea, alguien esté vendiendo.

Pocas veces se ve en la prensa que el motivo de una bajada es por una estrategia spread o por desinversión que vuela hacia otro tipo de activos. Siempre argumentan que está relacionada, la bajada, con perspectivas macro que se ajustan a la realidad de main street. Nada o poco que ver. El dinero se mezcla con el dinero, el pueblo con el pueblo.


----------



## overdrive1979 (1 Abr 2012)

¿Entonces mañana toca guano o no?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cada vez que ha tocado la directriz alcista de muy largo plazo, ha rebotado pero cada vez con menos fuerza y llegando menos lejos. O mucho cambia el panorama o terminará por no rebotar y comenzará una nueva temporada bajista. Por si no ocurriera (algo deja de ser bajista cuando comienza a ser alcista, siempre se produce un cambio cuando se va a hacer algo nuevo) hay que estar muy atentos a la superación de los últimos máximos relevantes.



No soy mucho de leer por ahí, pero me comentaron este artículo Anlisis Tcnico - El da de la bestia - Cotizalia.com interpretanto con sentido elliot y le veo mucha lógica, serviría igual para el dax si os fijáis y otros índices. Qué quiero decir? que cuando nosotros entremos de lleno en la onda C bajista, los demás habrán llegado al final de la 5ª alcista y tendrán su caída libre, con lo que creo que tendremos una onda C muy prolongada con 5 subondas muy pronunciadas creo o entiendo. 
O rebotamos pronto en la zona de los 7500-7700 o preparémosnos para 6 meses calentitos..


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> ¿Entonces mañana toca guano o no?



Mañana mismo no lo sé, aunque intuyo que va a ser una jornada muy débil.

Lo que sí te aseguro es que vienen unos meses de GUANO en cantidades industriales ::


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No soy mucho de leer por ahí, pero me comentaron este artículo Anlisis Tcnico - El da de la bestia - Cotizalia.com interpretanto con sentido elliot y le veo mucha lógica, serviría igual para el dax si os fijáis y otros índices. Qué quiero decir? que cuando nosotros entremos de lleno en la onda C bajista, los demás habrán llegado al final de la 5ª alcista y tendrán su caída libre, con lo que creo que tendremos una onda C muy prolongada con 5 subondas muy pronunciadas.
> O rebotamos pronto en la zona de los 7500-7700 o preparémosnos para 6 meses calentitos..



La última onda larga del Chulibex debe ser muy dura.

Agarraos las kalandrakas.


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mañana mismo no lo sé, aunque intuyo que va a ser una jornada muy débil.
> 
> Lo que sí te aseguro es que vienen unos meses de GUANO en cantidades industriales ::




Mañana que se anden con mucho ojo los cortos. Puede ser un lucimiento importante de Pepón.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Abr 2012)

Hoygan, ¿¿soy yo o estamos en abril??


----------



## FranR (1 Abr 2012)

El jueves para diversas proyecciones de precios me indica jornada digamos "movidita"

En cuanto a niveles, como ya les comenté mi sistema no empieza a soltar datos medio fiables hasta pasadas varias sesiones de trimestre. En ese momento podremos dar la proyección trimestral y los datos intradía.

De momento tras tocar los 78xx espero un cierto rebote, al menos hasta los >8350.


----------



## FranR (1 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoygan, ¿¿soy yo o estamos en abril??



Abiertoooo ::::::::::


----------



## aksarben (2 Abr 2012)

Continuamos: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-visto-ibex-35-abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro.html


----------

